#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Сомнения (духовный кризис)

## Федор Ф

Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.

----------

AlekseyE (26.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Ритл (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, ещё - а всегда ли, во всех ли случаях, духовный кризис = сомнения?

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты, преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


А вот на самом деле у меня есть такие наблюдения, что когда человек не шибко много думает и сомневается, а больше идёт, быть может, "в общем стаде" или же идёт по выбранному ранее пути просто ради того, чтобы идти по выбранному пути (без раздумий и т.д.) - то, возможно, в неких случаях, у него может быть значительно больше шансов быстрее дойти до конца пути.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Я уже несколько раз пытался порвать с религией, потому как религиозное мировозрение причиняет только страдания и делает людей несчастными. Нужно от этого постепенно избавляться, хоть это и тяжело. И во что-то в глубине души все равно будешь верить. Нужно использовать самоанализ, искать причины по которым пришел к религии, и работать с этими причинами. Ведь некоторые религиозные методы действительно работают, хотя может и не совсем так, как о них утверждается в самой религии. Осознанность, концентрация ума - это полезные и нужные в жизни качества. Я понял, что хочу просто быть счастливым здесь и сейчас, прямо в этой жизни, и что мне на самом деле для счастья совсем не много нужно. Самое главное отказаться о заведомо невыполнимых целей и отбросить религиозные догмы и установки, которые делают существование неудовлетворительным, и заставляют напрягаться и лезть из кожи вон. Нужно просто расслабиться и жить в свое удовольствие, забыв религию как страшный сон. Конечно полезно исследовать свой ум, но это можно и нужно делать вне религии.

Многие признаются, что на самом деле не рады тому, что они в буддизме или в другой религии, что это делает их жизнь более страдательной, и что не раз пытались распрощаться с религией, но ничего не выходило.
Да и не видел я счастливых людей в религии. В религию приходят из-за каких-то психологических проблем, но религия часто их только усугубляет. Если себе честно признаться, что религия приносит проблемы, а не решает их, то это уже большой шаг к освобождению. Тем более не нужно отбрасывать все из чего состоит религия, ведь скажем нравственное совершенствование - это хорошо и полезно, также как и успокоение ума в медитации и развитие внимательности. А вот догмы вроде сансары, кармы и т.п. лучше отбросить.

----------

AlekseyE (26.12.2012), AlexТ (26.12.2012), Eugene G. (05.01.2013), Фил (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012), Юань Дин (29.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> ...религиозное мировозрение причиняет только страдания и делает людей несчастными...


Скорее, искаженное восприятие действительности? И поглощенность эмоциями?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ну и конечно нужно отказаться от того круга общения и литературы, которые связаны с этой религией. Это как наркомания, если не покинешь этот круг общения, то кто-нибудь обязательно соблазнит дозой, и все вернется на круги своя.

----------


## Neroli

> Я понял, что хочу просто быть счастливым здесь и сейчас, прямо в этой жизни, и что мне на самом деле для счастья совсем не много нужно..


Психологи совсем неплохо справляются с такими задачами. Правда дорого стоят.

----------

Aion (27.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Дордже (26.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Сергей Хос (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Религия - это не путь к счастью.  Это (имхо) способ сойти с ума самым приемлемым (в эстетическом смысле) способом и добиться в этом стабильного результата.  

Кто ищет в религии счастья - может достигнуть его гораздо более простыми способами (наладить баланс нужных нейромедиаторов, дофамина/серотонина - вот этого всего, множеством доступных способов).

Ну а в деле схождения с ума (то есть перестраивания психики) без сомнений никуда.  И надо сказать, что сомнения будут у любого - обладай он хоть сциентическим мировоззрением и восприятием, хоть мистическим (обычно же выбирающие религию где-то посредине между этими полюсами, что только усугубляет метания)

----------

AlekseyE (26.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Дордже (26.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну и конечно нужно отказаться от того круга общения и литературы, которые связаны с этой религией. Это как наркомания, если не покинешь этот круг общения, то кто-нибудь обязательно соблазнит дозой, и все вернется на круги своя.


Не торопитесь, дорогой Вольф! Просто у Вас сейчас непростые времена, поэтому все видится в черном цвете. 

Мне кажется, что типичная ошибка многих буддистов в том, что они "накапливают" знания о страдании, вместо того, чтобы систематически избавляться от груза... В этом случае действительно религия может (по Фрейду) стать скорее не лекарством от неврозов, а неврозом, требующим лечения.

При правильном подходе религия должна облегчать ношу, а не добавлять лишние килограммы  :Smilie: .

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Neroli (26.12.2012), Vladiimir (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Тант (31.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Нужно просто расслабиться и жить в свое удовольствие, забыв религию как страшный сон.


Ок, вот Вы только-только расслабились и начали получать удовольствие - и бац - заболели некоей прегадостной, мучительной болезнью, или по несправедливейшей ошибке/недоразумению лишились свободы .. список сансарных ахтунгов можно продолжить: смысл один - расслабиться и наслаждаться не получится, ибо shit happens с завидной регулярностью и частотой.




> Да и не видел я счастливых людей в религии. В религию приходят из-за каких-то психологических проблем, но религия часто их только усугубляет. Если себе честно признаться, что религия приносит проблемы, а не решает их, то это уже большой шаг к освобождению. Тем более не нужно отбрасывать все из чего состоит религия, ведь скажем нравственное совершенствование - это хорошо и полезно, также как и успокоение ума в медитации и развитие внимательности. А вот догмы вроде сансары, кармы и т.п. лучше отбросить.


я пришла к буддийскому учению с проблемами, от которых жить было невмочь. Они были решены благодаря этому учению, включая его догмы. Таких примеров - множество. Закрываете глаза на реальность? Странно, где же хваленая внимательность?
И еще. Как верно заметил Дмитрий Ивахненко (недословно): буддийское учение - это не религия, не философия, не мировоззрение, не этика, не эстетика - это *путь*, в глагольно-семантическом аспекте *активности*, *движения*. 
То бишь покуда не претворять знание в жизнь, а интеллектуализировать его без конца, пытаясь загнать надмирные истины в прокрустовы ложа науки, фольклора, шизотерики и собственных домыслов, это будет каким угодно культурно-философским проявлением все той же старой доброй сансары, но не буддийским учением.
Четыре Истины и Восьмеричный Путь - это и средство и результат, и путь и плод, но никак не мертвые догмы, пылящиеся на полке, мертвым грузом отягчающие ум, стремящийся к беззаботному бытию.

----------

AlekseyE (26.12.2012), Ittosai (26.12.2012), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Vladiimir (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Джигме (29.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Дордже (26.12.2012), Евстигней (30.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Тяп (31.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Думаю, зависит от типа психики... Для некоторых легче "принять религию сердцем", просто поверить. "Блажен, кто верует". Для меня, например, такое просто невозможно. В мире столько всего ложного и надуманного, что все надо проверять на зуб. А может и повезти безмерно, и сразу поверишь в то, что правильно. Я думаю, Будда на своих учеников сразу производил такое личное впечатление, что у них просто не оставалось другого выбора, кроме как безоговорочно ему поверить здесь и сейчас  :Smilie: .

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> При правильном подходе религия должна облегчать ношу, а не добавлять лишние килограммы


Абсолютно так. На своём опыте могу совершенно чётко на 100 а то и на 200 процентов утверждать, что до прихода в буддизм (и о ужас - принятия всех его доктрин целиком) жизнь была значительно проблематичнее, страдательнее и депрессивнее. Но после прихода в буддизм все эти негативные вещи целиком и полностью ушли и больше не приходили (ни на миг). А прошло уже немало лет, между тем. И вот как я могу после этого согласиться с мнением Вольфа в этом вопросе? Да никак, мой личный опыт говорит полностью об обратном - что религия работает, и притом работает прекрасно и чудесно и всячески позитивно. Если конечно "уметь её правильно готовить" ,)




> Я думаю, Будда на своих учеников сразу производил такое личное впечатление, что у них просто не оставалось другого выбора, кроме как безоговорочно ему поверить здесь и сейчас


Не на всех. На некоторых вообще не производил. Есть даже сутты, в конце которых стоит фраза: "Монахи не восхитились и не обрадовались его словам", хотя обычно стоит противоположная.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Upornikov Vasily (08.05.2013), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Дордже (26.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Скажем так, если медитация, релаксация, осознанность, помогают стать более счастливым - то почему бы не использовать их. Но когда в довесок к этим методам приобретается определенное мировозрение, с котором ты далеко не согласен, и не готов его разделять, то это выливается в проблему. И со временем ты понимаешь, что никогда и не хотел быть буддистом (ну или последователем другой религии), а просто получил это мировозрение в нагрузку к заинтересовавшим тебя методам. И когда по честному пытался принять эти воззрения и пройти этот путь, раз уж на него встал так, что сойти уже трудно, то противоречия все равно регулярно вылезали. А наблюдение религии в своей естественной среде, окончательно расставило все точки над i, лишив ее остатков очарования для меня.

----------

Ондрий (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ок, вот Вы только-только расслабились и начали получать удовольствие - и бац - заболели некоей прегадостной, мучительной болезнью, или по несправедливейшей ошибке/недоразумению лишились свободы .. список сансарных ахтунгов можно продолжить: смысл один - расслабиться и наслаждаться не получится, ибо shit happens с завидной регулярностью и частотой.


Религия от этого не защищает  :Wink:

----------

Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не на всех. На некоторых вообще не производил. Есть даже сутты, в конце которых стоит фраза: "Монахи не восхитились и не обрадовались его словам", хотя обычно стоит противоположная.


Это, кстати, крайне интересно исследовать! (Я такого вообще не читал, но я плохо знаю Канон)

А у тех, кто "не обрадовались", дальнейшая судьба как сложилась, если знаете?

----------


## Joy

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


где-то посередине. 
Фанатизм плох отсутствием здравого смысла, творческий путь - зацикленностью на себе. Это же крайности.
Вера + самоанализ - или иначе - воззрения + опыт - это две ноги для продвижения, тогда как только на одной из них далеко не проскачешь -)

----------

Upornikov Vasily (08.05.2013), Zom (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И со временем ты понимаешь, что никогда и не хотел быть буддистом (ну или последователем другой религии), а просто получил это мировозрение в нагрузку к заинтересовавшим тебя методам. И когда по честному пытался принять эти воззрения и пройти этот путь, раз уж на него встал так, что сойти уже трудно, то противоречия все равно регулярно вылезали.


Проблема в том, что методы не шибко-то и работают вне всего остального. В виде голой психотерапии - до некоторой степени - это может помочь (и то не сильно). Но чтобы были видны качественные изменения, тут нужно принять все рамки целиком и действовать исходя из них (потому что они все напрямую задействуются в этом). К примеру - нет веры, нет усилий в медитации. Ну и так далее, тут ещё много подобных связей. 

А вообще - встать на путь, что сойти уже трудно - это означает что у тебя в практике всё получается. А если не получается, значит ты на такой путь (или так прочно) на него как раз-таки не встал.




> Это, кстати, крайне интересно исследовать! (Я такого вообще не читал, но я плохо знаю Канон)
> А у тех, кто "не обрадовались", дальнейшая судьба как сложилась, если знаете?


Будда же много кому давал учения. Многие люди были с ним несогласны, например. Допустим, из-за цепляния к воззрениям. Так что тут ничего удивительного нет.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Скажем так, если медитация, релаксация, осознанность, помогают стать более счастливым - то почему бы не использовать их. Но когда в довесок к этим методам приобретается определенное мировозрение, с котором ты далеко не согласен, и не готов его разделять, то это выливается в проблему. И со временем ты понимаешь, что никогда и не хотел быть буддистом (ну или последователем другой религии), а просто получил это мировозрение в нагрузку к заинтересовавшим тебя методам. И когда по честному пытался принять эти воззрения и пройти этот путь, раз уж на него встал так, что сойти уже трудно, то противоречия все равно регулярно вылезали. А наблюдение религии в своей естественной среде, окончательно расставило все точки над i, лишив ее остатков очарования для меня.


Любые ожидания в конце концов приведут к страданию... Любое знание о себе рано или поздно превратится в груз. Поэтому один из великих дзенских учителей Доген говорил: "Изучать буддизм - значит изучать себя. Изучать себя - значит забывать себя". Такой подход избавляет от лишнего груза. Попробуйте просто на время забыть обо всем, что Вы знаете, представьте себя чистым листом, как будто Вы еще не родились. Доверьтесь Вашей истинной природе.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Будда же много кому давал учения. Многие люди были с ним несогласны, например. Допустим, из-за цепляния к воззрениям. Так что тут ничего удивительного нет.


Я имею ввиду, например, были ли случаи, когда Будда не произвел никакого впечатления, а человек позже стал архатом? Я помню многие случаи, когда брахманы его сначала не уважали, а потом в ходе беседы он их полностью "перестраивал". А вот, чтобы "упертых" переубедить через, скажем, много лет, не помню...

----------


## Joy

> Религия от этого не защищает


а никто и не предлагает билет в рай за хорошее поведение.
Страдание есть и будет, а вот отношение к нему может измениться, став такой психической защитой. Это прерогатива исключительно буддийского метода: отсутствие самообмана и спокойное, немучительное принятие реальности.
Это минимум, раз Вы не верите, несмотря на реальные примеры единочаятелей, в то, что страдание вообще прекратится в результате следования противным религиозным догмам =)

----------

Upornikov Vasily (08.05.2013), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> а никто и не предлагает билет в рай за хорошее поведение.
> Страдание есть и будет, а вот отношение к нему может измениться, став такой психической защитой. Это прерогатива исключительно буддийского метода: отсутствие самообмана и спокойное, немучительное принятие реальности.


На мой взгляд среди атеистов, достаточно людей, которые не бояться ни смерти, ни жизненных проблем, и живут особо не парясь. Ну мне по крайней мере такие в основном встречались. А вот буддисты, не все имеют психическую защиту, о которой вы говорите, и в буддизме избавление от страданий - это скорее некая отдаленная и порою не достижимая цель.

----------

Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Это, кстати, крайне интересно исследовать! (Я такого вообще не читал, но я плохо знаю Канон)
> А у тех, кто "не обрадовались", дальнейшая судьба как сложилась, если знаете?


Если про монахов, то такое есть в Мулапарияйя сутте (МН1). Там в примечаниях по ссылке написано, что по Комментариям они позже смогли преодолеть своё недовольство и что в конце концов они достигли архатства.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Vladiimir (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Любые ожидания в конце концов приведут к страданию... Любое знание о себе рано или поздно превратится в груз. Поэтому один из великих дзенских учителей Доген говорил: "Изучать буддизм - значит изучать себя. Изучать себя - значит забывать себя". Такой подход избавляет от лишнего груза. Попробуйте просто на время забыть обо всем, что Вы знаете, представьте себя чистым листом, как будто Вы еще не родились. Доверьтесь Вашей истинной природе.


Бесценный совет. При условии, что духовная редукция не свернет в нигилизм.

----------

Ho Shim (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), лесник (26.12.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Если бы был такой человек, который мог бы пройти первым путем, наверное, это было бы лучше и эффективнее. Только нет таких. Проблема выбора тут даже и не стоит-)

----------

Ho Shim (27.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Конечно первым! ) Безоговорочное принятие религии, традиции, взглядов, означает то, что человек осознал для себя то, что принимает; он нашёл то, что искал, что кореллирует с его мироощущением. В этом случае он будет эффективно продвигаться по выбранному пути. Не зря ведь сомнения или неуверенность (вичикиччха), относятся к Пяти помехам (ниварана), которые ослепляют умственное видение, делают ум слабым. Из-за этих Пяти помех практикующий не может достичь глубокого медитативного сосредоточения, и потому не способен чётко увидеть истину, реальность. 
Конечно, из этого не следует, что нужно просто заставить себя поверить. В буддизме ударение делается на "видении", знании, понимании, а не на вере или убеждениях. Саддха - это не вера, как таковая, а скорее "доверие", рожденное из убежденности. 
Поэтому слепое принятие традиции, ритуализацию, догматизм,-всё это  я также отношу ко второму пути - пути сомнений, духовных мук и т.п. ибо за ярым фанатиком всегда кроется внутренний надлом, надрыв, безверие, и всё это он пытается заглушить излишней религиозностью.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Ittosai (26.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Upornikov Vasily (08.05.2013), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А вот на самом деле у меня есть такие наблюдения, что когда человек не шибко много думает и сомневается, а больше идёт, быть может, "в общем стаде" или же идёт по выбранному ранее пути просто ради того, чтобы идти по выбранному пути (без раздумий и т.д.) - то, возможно, в неких случаях, у него может быть значительно больше шансов быстрее дойти до конца пути.


Такое можно сказать про любую религию.  Не думай! Это плохо для вашей веры!
Если учение не может выстоять разумной критики, то как она может быть истинной?

----------

Neroli (26.12.2012), Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Скажем так, если медитация, релаксация, осознанность, помогают стать более счастливым - то почему бы не использовать их. Но когда в довесок к этим методам приобретается определенное мировозрение, с котором ты далеко не согласен, и не готов его разделять, то это выливается в проблему. .


Вы правильно рассуждаете.  Иногда для некоторых людей медитация (_допустим анапанасати_) приводит к большей напряжённости и по этому я бы добавил что дополнительный час сна это дополнительный час отдыха/расслабления. 

Я слышал о страшных историях на курсах випассаны по Гоенки, так что современный стиль медитации не всегда и не всем хорош.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если учение не может выстоять разумной критики, то как она может быть истинной?


Вот именно - разумной критики. А то закритиковать можно всё что угодно, даже самые явные доводы.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> На мой взгляд среди атеистов, достаточно людей, которые не бояться ни смерти, ни жизненных проблем, и живут особо не парясь. Ну мне по крайней мере такие в основном встречались.


Соль не в том, боятся или нет, а в непосредственном переживании страдания. 
Как атеисты переносят мучение? Каковы их надежды, объяснение, опора, смысл? Не абстрактное мудрствование о гипотетических далеких бедах в тепле и довольстве, а прямое состояние кризиса, горя, страдания?




> А вот буддисты, не все имеют психическую защиту, о которой вы говорите, и в буддизме избавление от страданий - это скорее некая отдаленная и порою не достижимая цель.


Не знаю таких мифических беззащитных буддистов, знаю тех, кто имеет высшую защиту в Трех Драгоценностях и стимул практиковать в виде эмпирического опыта избавления от страданий, обретения блага уже в этой жизни. 
Как тут быть? Мы с Вами в каких-то разных вселенных живем?  
Это ж и есть пример разного в_и_дения, как результата психической настройки: у меня кругом одни счастливые буддисты, у Вас - атеисты.
Ну если атеистическое мировоззрение способно сделать Вас счастливее и лучше - зачем маетесь с буддизмом?
Вот Вы много говорите, что догмы - это лишний набалдашник к самодостаточным методам нравственности и внимательности. Отчего бы воистину - не отбросить все ярлыки и не практиковать их усердно, допуская одну-единственную установку: "эти средства ведут к очищению ума".
По логике, если в результате культивирования нравственности и внимательности (без догм) Ваш ум очистится - Вы сможете ясно увидеть: тру буддизм или не тру, полезны догмы или нет.
И таким образом помочь себе и другим.

Вообще сам кризис скептических сомнений подобен сидению у моря в ожидании погоды: так и жизнь пройдет в раздумиях. 
Вам, WOLF, чего бояться в лес ходить - там все свои -)

----------

Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Мирослав (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> На мой взгляд среди атеистов, достаточно людей, которые не бояться ни смерти, ни жизненных проблем, и живут особо не парясь. Ну мне по крайней мере такие в основном встречались. А вот буддисты, не все имеют психическую защиту, о которой вы говорите, и в буддизме избавление от страданий - это скорее некая отдаленная и порою не достижимая цель.


К сожалению, в более раннем Буддизме, избавление от страданий это в конце концов избавление от перерождений и страданий зависящих от них. Если перерождений нет, то не от чего избавляться. А как бы красочно некоторые супер монахи не говорили о медитации, часто это просто реклама или редкие исключительные случаи.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот именно - разумной критики. А то закритиковать можно всё что угодно, даже самые явные доводы.


А какие доказательства перерождению?

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Иногда для некоторых людей медитация (_допустим анапанасати_) приводит к большей напряжённости и по этому я бы добавил что дополнительный час сна это дополнительный час отдыха/расслабления. 
> 
> Я слышал о страшных историях на курсах випассаны по Гоенки, так что современный стиль медитации не всегда и не всем хорош.


Вот поэтому и не нужно использовать религиозные методы для достижения мирских целей и счастья. ) 
Не зря ведь первым фактором Благородого Восьмеричного Пути идут Правильные взгляды. Правильные взгляды начинаются с концепций и суждений, но за счёт практики Правильного Сосредоточения, этот фактор постепенно преображается в мудрость, которая может изничтожить пороки ума. Правильное сосредоточение - это буддийская медитация, которая включает в себя методы концентрации и внимательности. Необходимым условием для развития этого фактора является практика всех без исключения предыдущих составляющих Пути.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А как бы красочно некоторые супер монахи не говорили о медитации, часто это просто реклама или редкие исключительные случаи.


Тут еще такой момент, что в религии, иногда человек сам сильно верит в то, что он чего-то достиг, и для его внутренней реальности это действительно так. Ведь основатель любого учения искренне верит в свое учение, что именно ему открылась самая-самая истина, что именно его учение самое истинное и окончательное. Ведь не только буддийские монахи вдохновленно говорят о медитации, но и христианские монахи о обретении Господа, и ведантисты о просветлении и слиянии с Брахманом и т.п. Такие сильно верующие есть в каждой религии и они с блеском в глазах убеждают в этом остальных. Но все же таких не много, большинство постоянно так или иначе сталкивается с сомнениями, не имеют никаких серьезных результатов в течении всей жизни, и довольствуются книжными или услышанными на проповедях знаниями.

----------

AlexТ (26.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А какие доказательства перерождению?


Ваше собственное рождение в этом мире и есть косвенное доказательство перерождения. ) Т.е. здесь скорее уместен другой вопрос: какие доказательства того, что перерождения нет? Ведь  ничто не появляется из ничего и не исчезает бесследно.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ваше собственное рождение в этом мире и есть косвенное доказательство перерождения. ) Т.е. здесь скорее уместен другой вопрос: какие доказательства того, что перерождения нет? Ведь  ничто не появляется из ничего и не исчезает бесследно.


Из миража, из ничего,
Из сумасбродства моего —
Вдруг возникает чей-то лик
И обретает цвет и звук,
И плоть, и страсть!

 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Из фильма "Обыкновенное чудо"

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ваше собственное рождение в этом мире и есть косвенное доказательство перерождения. )


Биология много чего описывает например как происходит зачатие, развитие эмбриона и т.д. Где и как необходимость предыдущей жизни?

Почему ум младенца развивается когда развивается мозг и почему младенец ведёт себя как будто это первая жизнь а не продолжение прошлой?

В кратце есть два сложных пункта в идеи о перерождение.

1. Почему только что рождённый ребёнок не имеет взрослую личность которая умерла и якобы переродилась в этом теле? Это особенно проблематично когда мы говорим о перерождение человек к человеку или от сверх-человеческого бытия в человека. Этот пункт связан с следующим пунктом который обьясняет почему.

2. Причинность сознания, ощущение «я»,  и умственных качеств от мозга и других материальных причин.

Ум питается кислородом. Если ограничить кислород в мозг, то сознание изменится и угаснет. Также для ума необходима пища. Заметьте как тяжелей работает ум при голодовке когда мозг питается кетонами (_из жира тела_) а не глюкозы. 

*Если повредить мозг повреждается ум.* Причём ум имеет местоположение, в голове. Ударьте стенку молотком, ум не измениться. Ударьте свою голову...

Исследуя мозг можно исследовать ум. Можно даже предсказать выбор человека до того как он сам узнает какой выбор он сделает.


Если повредить одну часть мозга, повреждается один комплекс поведений. Если повредить другую часть мозга, повреждается другой комплекс поведений. При помощи химических препаратов можно остановить сознание на время операции, а когда действие препаратов прекратиться, сознание опять появится. Отравление мозга тяжёлыми металлами (_ртуть, свинец, и.т.д._) может стереть память. Нарушение функции мозга тоже может стереть память. Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или примет наркотики - эти материальные вещи и действия изменят функцию мозга и это поменяет действие ума. Определённые гормоны типа тестостерон, эстроген, окситоцин, и.т.д влияют на поведение. 

*Почему всегда когда повреждается мозг, повреждается умственная функция?* Современная наука всё больше и больше показывает связь действий ума от мозга. Более того, мы можем заранее знать какого типа будут изменения. Сознание зависит от материи, и на это опыте ясно. И всё точнее и точнее можно предсказать какая функция измениться. Всё это связано с телом и с действием нейронов в мозгу.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если человек созрел для того, чтобы покончить с религией, то ему будет очень сложно это сделать, особенно если он уже посвятил этому много лет и прошел несколько религий. Причин очень много, но главные на мой взгляд три. Очень сложно отказаться от имиджа духовного человека в глазах окружающих, и спуститься с высот своей избранности и прокачанной духовности =) до уровня простых обывателей. Жалко бросать незавершенное дело. Страшно оставить внутреннее убежище в вере и возвращаться в материальный безкомпромисный мир.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Вольф, тут вот в чем дело. Вот это отрицание религии, но приятие каких-то ее методов по сути некий самопал. Есть признанные учителя или просто люди которые бы следовали именно вот этим путем и у них получилось? Действительно ли получилось, можем ли мы быть в этом уверены на 100% чтобы вложится в это нашей жизнью? Это не сто рублей ведь в банк положить, едва ли мы вообще можем в жизни сделать бОльшую ошибку, чем практиковать нечто бесполезное, а скорее всего и вредное. Каждый из нас наверное вольно или невольно уже синтезировал нечто, что как казалось будет именно нам в наших обстоятельствах полезным и отбрасывал то, что видилось ненужным. И что сработало? Да нифига это не работает. Сколько еще нам надо времени, чтобы окончательно в этом убедится? Все не перепробуешь, просто не успеешь, для таких экспериментов не хватит ни времени, ни здоровья, ни психики. Должно бы уже дойти, что надо брать то, что уже работает, что проверено, то где видны результаты и люди у которых они есть. Учителя с которых мы берем пример, делали именно так и брали все учение своей линии в рекомендуемом комплекте, ничего не выкидывая и ничего не добавляя, не улучшая и не приспосабливая учение. И тогда это, о чудо, работает, а вот самопал никогда.

----------

Raudex (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Религия это опиум для народа, а от наркотика тяжело избавиться.

Религия играла такие роли:
1) Попытка объяснить феномены мира. "_Бог это сделал! Дождь это результат ангелов в облаках которые поливают землю... Болезни это результат дэмонов, каммы_..."

2) Успокоить человека мол "_Бог/Камма обо всём позаботиться_".  Или, "_не бойся, душа не умирает!_"

3) Контроль над людьми. Крестовые походы... Всякие завоевательные войны на религиозной основе...

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Современная наука всё больше и больше показывает связь действий ума от мозга. Более того, мы можем заранее знать какого типа будут изменения. Сознание зависит от материи, и на это опыте ясно. И всё точнее и точнее можно предсказать какая функция измениться. Всё это связано с телом и с действием нейронов в мозгу.


А Будда говорил об этой взаимозависимости ещё 2500 лет назад, когда никакой науки ещё не было. ) Первобытный человек ощущал тело как свою самость , более развитый человек принимает за "я" свои чувства или свои ментальные функции. Но Будда не рассматривает ни тело, ни разум как свою самость , зная их относительность и взаимозависимость.
Будда обяъснял сознание так: "Сознание именуется согласно условиям, посредством которых оно возникает: за счет глаза и видимых образов возникает сознание, и зовется оно зрительное сознание; за счет уха и звуков возникает сознание, и зовется оно слуховое сознание; за счет носа и запахов возникает сознание, и зовется оно обонятельное сознание; за счет языка и вкусов возникает сознание, и зовется оно вкусовое сознание; за счет тела и осязаемых предметов возникает сознание, и зовется оно осязательное сознание; за счет ума и объектов ума (мысли и представления) возникает сознание, и зовется оно умственное сознание". 

"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".

----------

Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вольф, тут вот в чем дело. Вот это отрицание религии, но приятие каких-то ее методов по сути некий самопал. Есть признанные учителя или просто люди которые бы следовали именно вот этим путем и у них получилось? Действительно ли получилось, можем ли мы быть в этом уверены на 100% чтобы вложится в это нашей жизнью? Это не сто рублей ведь в банк положить, едва ли мы вообще можем в жизни сделать бОльшую ошибку, чем практиковать нечто бесполезное, а скорее всего и вредное. Каждый из нас наверное вольно или невольно уже синтезировал нечто, что как казалось будет именно нам в наших обстоятельствах полезным и отбрасывал то, что видилось ненужным. И что сработало? Да нифига это не работает. Сколько еще нам надо времени, чтобы окончательно в этом убедится? Все не перепробуешь, просто не успеешь, для таких экспериментов не хватит ни времени, ни здоровья, ни психики. Должно бы уже дойти, что надо брать то, что уже работает, что проверено, то где видны результаты и люди у которых они есть. Учителя с которых мы берем пример, делали именно так и брали все учение своей линии в рекомендуемом комплекте, ничего не выкидывая и ничего не добавляя, не улучшая и не приспосабливая учение. И тогда это, о чудо, работает, а вот самопал никогда.


Вот я и считаю, что ничего у этих учителей не работает. Хотя сами то они конечно могут искренне верить, что работает.

Да и какой самопал? Материализм? Научная картина мира? А использование чисто психологических методов в жизни не возбраняется, тем более что они не принадлежат какому-то одному учению. Та же осознанность или сосредоточение, используются в множестве учений, а не только в буддизме. Хотя может я даже их не буду использовать, еще не решил.

----------

Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Очень сложно отказаться от имиджа духовного человека в глазах окружающих, и спуститься с высот своей избранности и прокачанной духовности =) до уровня простых обывателей.


Странно, а мне вот наооборт становится не по себе, если в глазах окружающих я вдруг кажусь себе духовным и тем более избранным человеком. Мне это и даром не надо. )

----------

Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Религия это опиум для народа, а от наркотика тяжело избавиться.
> 
> Религия играла такие роли:
> 1) Попытка объяснить феномены мира. "_Бог это сделал! Дождь это результат ангелов в облаках которые поливают землю... Болезни это результат дэмонов, каммы_..."
> 
> 2) Успокоить человека мол "_Бог/Камма обо всём позаботиться_".  Или, "_не бойся, душа не умирает!_"
> 
> 3) Контроль над людьми. Крестовые походы... Всякие завоевательные войны на религиозной основе...


Краеугольный камень любой религии - это жизнь после смерти, будь то загробная жизнь или перерождения. Если принять для себя (пусть даже на веру) материалистическое понимание, что после смерти тела существование прекращается, и дальше нет ничего, то большая часть проблем, которые "решают" религии - рассасываются сами собой.

----------

AlexТ (26.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Вот я и считаю, что ничего у этих учителей не работает. Хотя сами то они конечно могут искренне верить, что работает.


Ни у одного? Ясно. Это что-то из той же серии, что раз я работаю весь день и получаю сто рублей, то значит все остальные что получают двести - явно врут. Ну, это дет.сад уже, какой тут "материализм" или "научная картина мира"...

----------

Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Краеугольный камень любой религии - это жизнь после смерти, будь то загробная жизнь или перерождения. Если принять для себя (пусть даже на веру) материалистическое понимание, что после смерти тела существование прекращается, и дальше нет ничего, то большая часть проблем, которые "решают" религии - рассасываются сами собой.


Именно. Поэтому буддийский путь в принципе начинается с решения для себя вопроса о жизни после смерти. В МН 60 Будда объясняет, почему выгодно верить в то, что жизни после смерти есть, и почему НЕ выгодно верить, что их нет.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Краеугольный камень любой религии - это жизнь после смерти, будь то загробная жизнь или перерождения.


Не любой. Например краеугольным камнем буддизма является само бытие (бхава).  :Smilie: 




> Если принять для себя (пусть даже на веру) материалистическое понимание, что после смерти тела существование прекращается, и дальше нет ничего, то большая часть проблем, которые "решают" религии - рассасываются сами собой.


И чем такой взгляд отличается например от взглядов брахманов? По сути - ничем. Если бы бытие имело начало, как считают материалисты, то оно, разумеется, могло бы иметь конец, но оно могло бы тогда начаться вновь, сон и бодрствование Брахмы чередуются, и мир, вышедший из Брахмы и вошедший в него обратно, действительно может появиться опять и опять, что и соответствует пониманию брахманов. )

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Краеугольный камень любой религии - это жизнь после смерти, будь то загробная жизнь или перерождения. Если принять для себя (пусть даже на веру) материалистическое понимание, что после смерти тела существование прекращается, и дальше нет ничего, то большая часть проблем, которые "решают" религии - рассасываются сами собой.


Вот как раз если сильно заморачиваться насчет загробной жизни, то это будет добавлять страдания. Мне кажется, правильное понимание буддизма (и не только школой чань-дзен, но и, скажем, Тхеравадой) - это как раз правильные усилия здесь и сейчас, а не забота о том, что будет после серии перерождений... 

Был такой известный в Индии учитель Шри Рамана Махарши (кстати, не будучи буддистом, о Будде отзывался всегда с уважением). Дык он, когда его какой-то искатель просил показать ему свои (искателя) прошлые жизни, он ответил так: "Вы и сейчас сильно страдаете. Зачем Вам прошлые жизни? Чтобы сильнее страдать?"  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Маркион (02.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вот как раз если сильно заморачиваться насчет загробной жизни, то это будет добавлять страдания. Мне кажется, правильное понимание буддизма (и не только школой чань-дзен, но и, скажем, Тхеравадой) - это как раз правильные усилия здесь и сейчас, а не забота о том, что будет после серии перерождений...


Как раз-таки нет. Множественность жизней - это архиважная вещь в буддизме. Если для себя этот вопрос не рассматривать, то и весь Путь можно не рассматривать также. Он просто теряет смысл. Как говорит сам Будда в таких случаях: "Нельзя было бы увидеть святой жизни". Проблемы "здесь и сейчас" всегда мелочны и решаются отнюдь не тока буддийскими методами.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Как раз-таки нет. Множественность жизней - это архиважная вещь в буддизме. Если для себя этот вопрос не рассматривать, то и весь Путь можно не рассматривать также. Он просто теряет смысл.


Не могу согласиться, дорогой Зом. Это - важная вещь. Но архиважная вещь - это Путь здесь и сейчас  :Smilie: .

Как в Саббасава сутте написано? "Каким я был, каким я буду?" и т. д. - это "куча воззрений, груда воззрений"  :Wink: .

----------


## Zom

> Не могу согласиться, дорогой Зом. Это - важная вещь. Но архиважная вещь - это Путь здесь и сейчас .


Путь здесь-и-сейчас с неправильными воззрениями - это Неправильный Путь. 
Поэтому - это вещь архиважная.




> Как в Саббасава сутте написано? "Каким я был, каким я буду?" и т. д. - это "куча воззрений, груда воззрений"


Это, кстати, не имеет ни малейшего отношения к рассматриваемой теме. Саббасава сутта не об этом, и этот отрывок также не об этом. Ибо тут подчеркивается не "был" и не "буду", а - "я". Именно вопрос о "я" является грудой воззрений, а вовсе не мнения насчёт множественности будущих и прошлых жизней.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Краеугольный камень любой религии - это жизнь после смерти, будь то загробная жизнь или перерождения. Если принять для себя (пусть даже на веру) материалистическое понимание, что после смерти тела существование прекращается, и дальше нет ничего, то большая часть проблем, которые "решают" религии - рассасываются сами собой.


Религия не решает проблемы, она даёт смысл. У меня тоже много проблем, то ребро сломали, то жена ушла, буддизм здесь не помогает, но я ничего не жду. У моей жизни есть смысл, этого достаточно.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Денис Г. (10.01.2013), Маркион (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Путь здесь-и-сейчас с неправильными воззрениями - это Неправильный Путь. 
> Поэтому - это вещь архиважная.
> Это, кстати, не имеет ни малейшего отношения к рассматриваемой теме. Саббасава сутта не об этом, и этот отрывок также не об этом. Ибо тут подчеркивается не "был" и не "буду", а - "я". Именно вопрос о "я" является грудой воззрений, а вовсе не мнения насчёт множественности будущих и прошлых жизней.


А если Вы не имеете в виду "я", то множественность _чьих_ жизней Вы хотите рассмотреть? И для _кого_ Путь теряет смысл?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> А если Вы не имеете в виду "я", то множественность чьих жизней Вы хотите рассмотреть?


Я вам перефразирую из сутты, может поймёте тогда: 

Вот каким образом он неправильно направляет внимание: «Был ли атман в прошлом? Не было ли атмана в прошлом? Чем был атман в прошлом? Каким атман  был в прошлом? Будучи чем атман был таким в прошлом? Будет ли атман в будущем? Не будет ли атмана в будущем? Чем атман будет в будущем? Каким атман будет в будущем? Будучи чем атман будет таким в будущем?» Или вместо этого он внутренне запутан в настоящем: «Есть ли атман? Нет ли атмана? Что есть атман? Каков атман? Откуда взялась эта душа атмана? Куда она уйдёт?»

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Почти полуоффтоп - так как нить дискуссии, подозреваю, развивается в направлении оппозиции сцеинтизм-атеизм (вот у нас среди тхеравадинов, кажется, чуть больше людей с таким бэкграундом) vs религиозный мистицизм, то надо, наверное, напомнить, что чисто околосцеинтистские раскладки порой приводят к весьма забавным выводам насчёт теории перерождения и кармы. 

Смотрится забавно, конечно, однако следует напомнить, что концепция перерождений - это таки концепция, а значит - упрощённая модель явления, которая наиболее эффективно была описана на относительном уровне именно таким образом. Но не значит, что вы действительно поняли её в полной мере, потому что способов принять и понять эту модель есть как минимум несколько (правда, ортодоксы и сторонники доктрины "учения, данного полностью" могут не согласиться).

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Miruka Ze (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я вам перефразирую из сутты, может поймёте тогда:


Может, и пойму  :Wink: . Но пока не очень  :Frown: .

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почти полуоффтоп - так как нить дискуссии, подозреваю, развивается в направлении оппозиции сцеинтизм-атеизм (вот у нас среди тхеравадинов, кажется, чуть больше людей с таким бэкграундом) vs религиозный мистицизм, то надо, наверное, напомнить, что чисто околосцеинтистские раскладки порой приводят к весьма забавным выводам насчёт теории перерождения и кармы. 
> 
> Смотрится забавно, конечно, однако следует напомнить, что концепция перерождений - это таки концепция, а значит - упрощённая модель явления, которая наиболее эффективно была описана на относительном уровне именно таким образом. Но не значит, что вы действительно поняли её в полной мере, потому что способов принять и понять эту модель есть как минимум несколько (правда, ортодоксы и сторонники доктрины "учения, данного полностью" могут не согласиться).


Совершенно верно, уважаемый Еше Дордже! Именно _упрощенная_ модель явлений. Карта - это не территория, поэтому я и утверждаю, что Путь здесь и сейчас (территория) является гораздо более важной штуковиной, чем "воображаемый" Путь в перерождениях (карта)  :Smilie: , хотя одно без другого и не получится  :Frown: .

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как раз-таки нет. Множественность жизней - это архиважная вещь в буддизме. Если для себя этот вопрос не рассматривать, то и весь Путь можно не рассматривать также. Он просто теряет смысл.


Не менее важным является правильное рассмотрение вопроса множественности жизней. Как известно, буддизм не признаёт реинкарнации, а понимание перерождения в контексте Патичча-самуппады даётся не каждому.. К тому же, неправильное понимание "множественности жизней" может привести к обратному эффекту - когда вместо "видения святой жизни", возникает беспечность. Это любят повторять христиане - "зачем мол духовно расти, если впереди ещё много жизней, и всё ещё будет". ))

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Не менее важным является правильное рассматрение вопроса множественности жизней.


Это уже второй вопрос. Но первичный, сам базис - это именно жизнь после смерти. 




> Это любят повторять христиане - "зачем мол духовно расти, если впереди ещё много жизней, и всё ещё будет". ))


Угу. И по той же причине они не могут внятно ответить на вопрос зачем быть монахом, если можно молиться и слушать радио радонеж, а в итоге оказаться там же и навечно где и монах ))

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вот на самом деле у меня есть такие наблюдения, что когда человек не шибко много думает и сомневается, а больше идёт, быть может, "в общем стаде" или же идёт по выбранному ранее пути просто ради того, чтобы идти по выбранному пути (без раздумий и т.д.) - то, возможно, в неких случаях, у него может быть значительно больше шансов быстрее дойти до конца пути.


Не думаю. Духовный рост предполагает внутреннюю борьбу, преодоление себя. Истина обретается через сомнения и их преодоление. (Тем более, для интеллектуального человека, философа, для которого обретение истины куда важнее клубов по интересам) Если все ок, тишь да гладь - значит это только внешнее, поверхностное благополучие, которое может слететь при определенных условиях. Корни же заблуждений вырывать всегда болезненно. Другое дело, когда сомнения преодолены, когда человек убеждается в правоте учения, тогда и укрепляется в нем.

----------

Германн (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если все ок, тишь да гладь - значит это только внешнее, поверхностное благополучие, которое может слететь при определенных условиях. Корни же заблуждений вырывать всегда болезненно.


Ну вообще говоря не всегда. Ведь сутты же упоминают 4 вида пути, первый и наивысший из которых - это "Быстро и легко достигает Истины" (у Дост. Сарипутты именно этот вариант был). 

Мучительный путь - это у тех, кто антизаслуги себе заработал. Например, клеветал может на монахов в прошлых жизнях или ещё что-нить типа того. Например, где-то в комментаторской литературе говорится о том, почему Будда Готама мучился две недели с жестокой болезненной аскезой, тогда как другие будды до него достигали Истины без такой болезненной практики (и гораздо быстрее, чем он). Упоминается какой-то кармический косяк, который дал вот такой вот ему плод.

Тут же небезынтересно, что, выходит, Сарипутта достиг ниббаны проще, чем сам Будда.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Маркион (02.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я уже несколько раз пытался порвать с религией, потому как религиозное мировозрение причиняет только страдания и делает людей несчастными


Религия - это не только внешняя, обрядовая сторона и определенные правила. Это еще суть, высшая правда жизни, мудрость, которая кроется за внешними "одеждами". Если вы сможете определиться, что для вас важнее - то, возможно, ваше отношение к религии изменится.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Маркион (02.01.2013), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Духовный рост предполагает внутреннюю борьбу, преодоление себя. Истина обретается через сомнения и их преодоление.


Внутренняя борьба, преодоление себя и т.д. всё это возникает как раз тогда, когда сомнений почти не остаётся, в этот момент тебе приходится выбирать между истиной и своими слабостями, которые этой истине противоречат, но всё же остаются такими приятными и заманчивыми..) Вот где борьба! Сомнения же преодолеваются пониманием, видением и т.д., но никак не борьбой. ихмо.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Внутренняя борьба, преодоление себя и т.д. всё это возникает как раз тогда, когда сомнений почти не остаётся, в этот момент тебе приходится выбирать между истиной и своими слабостями, которые этой истине противоречат, но всё же остаются такими приятными и заманчивыми..) Вот где борьба! Сомнения же преодолеваются пониманием, видением и т.д., но никак не борьбой. ихмо.


Всяко бывает, дорогой Сергей  :Smilie: . Кроме видения, есть еще "избегание, развитие , уничтожение (рассеивание врага  :Wink: )" и т. д.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> нить дискуссии, подозреваю, развивается в направлении оппозиции сцеинтизм-атеизм


смешно то, что сколько не дискутируй, сторонники т н научного подхода в упор не видят, что обвинение религиозного мышления в ставке на веру так же точно справедливо для материалистического: заявления науки тоже принимаются на веру - чай не сплошь все академики.

--
Долбиться со скептиками - неблагодарнейшее дело, это прорва, способная пожрать любое признание в наисокровеннейшем опыте: а как вы это докажете? а если у вас вырезать лобную долю? 
Нет ни малейшего проку доказывать существование метафизического опыта, выходящего за рамки жалкого материального аппарата, тем, кто не имеет даже намека на подобные переживания.
Есть удобный способ: все, что не угодно (читай незнакомо, непонятно) свалить в одну кучу, обозвав шизой, наркоманией, религией etc. 
Причем у нищих духом стоит сильнейшая защита супротив любого опыта изменения сознания, поэтому мрак материализма страшен и убог. И смертельно скушен.

----------

Fyodor (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## До

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Есть же про два типа практики - _со_ страданием и _без_, соответствующие двум типам личности. Человеку у которого мало омрачений практиковать _легко_, а у которого много - _трудно_. Соответственно, вопрос не в том что эффективнее - страдать или нет. Это от человека уже не зависит. Не может человек с большими омрачениями _выбрать_ практиковать легко и весело. И не будет спокойный человек (ни с того, ни с сего) страдать и метаться.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Конечно первым! ) Безоговорочное принятие религии, традиции, взглядов, означает то, что человек осознал для себя то, что принимает; он нашёл то, что искал, что кореллирует с его мироощущением. В этом случае он будет эффективно продвигаться по выбранному пути. Не зря ведь сомнения или неуверенность (вичикиччха), относятся к Пяти помехам (ниварана), которые ослепляют умственное видение, делают ум слабым. Из-за этих Пяти помех практикующий не может достичь глубокого медитативного сосредоточения, и потому не способен чётко увидеть истину, реальность. 
> Конечно, из этого не следует, что нужно просто заставить себя поверить. В буддизме ударение делается на "видении", знании, понимании, а не на вере или убеждениях. Саддха - это не вера, как таковая, а скорее "доверие", рожденное из убежденности. 
> Поэтому слепое принятие традиции, ритуализацию, догматизм,-всё это  я также отношу ко второму пути - пути сомнений, духовных мук и т.п. ибо за ярым фанатиком всегда кроется внутренний надлом, надрыв, безверие, и всё это он пытается заглушить излишней религиозностью.


Когда уже пришел окончательно к Дхамме, совпал с ней, тогда да, все так и есть. Но в защиту сомнения скажу - если бы не было в нашей жизни духовных поисков, мук и сомнений, то мы бы никогда к Дхамме не пришли, а с детства бы верили в то, что навязало нам общество, национальная религия (в младенчестве крещен) и воспитание. С этим бы покорно и дожили. Но сомнения, неудовлетворенность навязанными мнениями и ложными взглядами помогли нам в жизни обрести то, что мы имеем.

----------

Zom (26.12.2012), Маркион (02.01.2013), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всяко бывает, дорогой Сергей . Кроме видения, есть еще "избегание, развитие , уничтожение (рассеивание врага )" и т. д.


Ну это это уже крайние, запасные меры. ) К тому же это касается не сомнений, а неблагих мыслей, к которым порой тяготеет неокрепшее в практике сознание. Например если возникшие мысли о чувственных удовольствиях или недоброжелательности не удаётся погасить с помощью противоядий (асубхи или метты соответственно), то нужно применять то самое "уничтожение (рассеивание врага)" со стиснутыми зубами.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну это это уже крайние, запасные меры. ) К тому же это касается не сомнений, а неблагих мыслей, к которым порой тяготеет неокрепшее в практике сознание. Например если возникшие мысли о чувственных удовольствиях или недоброжелательности не удаётся погасить с помощью противоядий (асубхи или метты соответственно), то нужно применять то самое "уничтожение (рассеивание врага)" со стиснутыми зубами.


Точно! Видение - это вообще универсальная таблетка. Жалко, не всегда работает. Бывает, кажется, что "видишь", а на самом деле тебя уже "затянуло" омрачение, и ты спишь и видишь сны  :Frown: . Тогда уже приходится применять все, что под рукой  :Smilie: . (благо, Будда позаботился о многочисленных антибиотиках).

----------

Joy (26.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

hey, *WOLF*, а где же ответ на вопрос:




> Соль не в том, боятся или нет, а в непосредственном переживании страдания. 
> Как атеисты переносят мучение? Каковы их надежды, объяснение, опора, смысл? Не абстрактное мудрствование о гипотетических далеких бедах в тепле и довольстве, а прямое состояние кризиса, горя, страдания?


или страдают только религиозные невежды, мучимые ужасами загробной жизни?

----------

Zom (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но в защиту сомнения скажу - если бы не было в нашей жизни духовных поисков, мук и сомнений, то мы бы никогда к Дхамме не пришли, а с детства бы верили в то, что навязало нам общество, национальная религия (в младенчестве крещен) и воспитание. С этим бы покорно и дожили. Но сомнения, неудовлетворенность навязанными мнениями и ложными взглядами помогли нам в жизни обрести то, что мы имеем.


Да, в этом смысле, польза от сомнений есть. Бессмысленно говорить, что не следует сомневаться, и нужно просто верить. Но ясно одно- сомнения нужно рассеивать развитием Правильных взглядов, а не развивать. Развитие сомнений приводит к излишнему скепсису, к неуверенности (вичикиччха), которая включена в Пять помех (ниварана).

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Доррогой и нежно любимый, Федор Ф. Я вообще не считаю буддизм религией, для меня это просто ПРАКТИЧЕСКИЙ НАВЫК, навроде умения водить автомобиль или играть на скрипке, в котором можно бесконечно совершенствоваться. Вплоть до полной податливости тела и ума - где ты САМ РЕШАЕШЬ, каким быть, как думать и как действовать. Надо только найти для себя наиболее эффективные опоры в Учении на каждый момент роста.

Я верю в Три Драгоценности точно так же, как верю в то, что если есть яйцо, кастрюлька, огонь, вода и пара рук, то можно сварить яйца в смятку или вкрутую. ВСЕ. Никакой мистической веры в этот факт нет. Есть просто причинно-следственная связь и наличие причин и условий для чего-то, - или их нет. Их можно собрать или нельзя собрать по желанию.

Меня долго муссировали с православием с детства. И я вообще не люблю никаких религий с тех пор. Это было такое облегчение для меня - постоянно убеждаться, что буддизм НИЧЕГО ОТ ТЕБЯ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТ - кроме того, что ТЫ САМ в нем захочешь делать. У него есть три аспекта - религиозный, философский и научный - пользуйся, каким хочешь, - а вопрос веры - второстепенный. Ну не надо ему предавать такого лишнего значения. Главное - собирать два собрания - добродетели и знаний. Тех, которые пока получаются, делая это как можно лучше. В СВОИХ ЖЕ ИНТЕРЕСАХ. :Smilie:  Жаль, что именно азы многие люди в буддизме так и не поняли....

У меня, как у Зома, и у массы моих других товарищей - от применения буддизма в жизни уменьшилась страдательность, ум и тело стали намного податливее, все больше могу быть разной - такой, как понадобится, и не париться этим. :Smilie:  

Буддизм применяется на практике каждый день, - и задача, - обрести именно эту *податливость тела и ума*, не маясь проджектами и мыслями о духовном искании. А сомнения - это ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО, и это исключительно совпадает с тем, чему учил сам Будда - пока не проверишь, не верь. Свари это яйцо и убедись, что это возможно. Сначала - простое яйцо, потом переходишь к высшей кулинарии. Поэтапно учишься владеть своим телом и умом в новых состояниях. И поменьше надо думать, какой ты - просто осознавай, что там в уме происходит и на деле. Да умей ПРИМЕНЯТЬ ПРОТИВОЯДИЯ.

Знаю очень много буддистов лично, и они открыты со мной. Большинство проблем с верой, как я убедилась за полтора десятилетия, - как у новичков, так и у бывалых буддистов, - часто бывает в том, что они себя программируют и подстраивают под определенный образ, а если он не получается таким, каким себе представил - наступает кризис веры. 

Все говорят о ЦЕЛИ, так высокопарно, а цель эта достигается спонтанно - просто при развитии определенных навыков. Как езда на велике. Просто убеждаешься, что вот тебе то-то стало легче и вот это стало легче - *показатель, - все бОльшая ПОДАТЛИВОСТЬ тела и ума*. Ты уже не паришься мыслями о сомнениях и о том, что это религия, ты все больше САМ РЕШАЕШЬ, во что сегодня с утра верить и что делать. И все меньше заботишься о том, КАКОЙ ТЫ и что надо думать именно то, а не это.

Каждый день я чем-то в себе не довольна или что-то в себе не нравится. Или метод в Учении какой-то мне не нравится для кого-то или эго устраивает цирк. НУ И ЧТО? :Smilie:  Так ведь будет до самого состояния Будды. Берешь свой ум и рассматриваешь его привязанность к определенной идее - с юмором к собственной серьезности и негибкости. Я теперь уже не боюсь никаких своих состояний - вопрос только теперь в том, насколько быстро я умею их менять на полезные. 

Мне очень жаль, что Вы так мучаетесь буддизмом. Вы бы лучше мучались СОБСТВЕННЫМ НЕВЕДЕНЬЕМ и пытались бы с ним работать. Его наличие - НЕПРЕЛОЖНЫЙ ФАКТ, иначе эти темы не возникали бы. Это явный показатель, думаю, неправильной практики. Если при  применении буддийских знаний вы не становитесь радостней, открытее и спокойнее, а также умелее - вы практикуете все, что угодно, но не буддизм. Возможно, у вас слишком много теоретических знаний, и они просто не работают в жизни. Лучше, как говорят, попробовать применять одну строчку Учения. Но прямо тут, вокруг себя.На деле.

Тут дело не в религии, а в кознях вашего собственного неведенья. Я уже приводила книгу Чонгьяма Трунгпы "Преодоление духовного материализма" - думаю, эта книга прекрасно прочищает мозги представителям любых традиций. 

И еще крамольная мысль. Чем податлевее становятся тело и ум - тем меньше надо религиозности... :Smilie: 

А так - совет для всех на все времена, внерелигиозный. Хватит ныть - THINK POSITIVE - ХОШЬ ИЛИ НЕ ХОШЬ, старайся :Smilie:  Считай не то, чего у тебя нет, а то, что есть - и радуйся. Другие вообще этого не имеют.

----------

Александар (26.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Павел Ш. (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ваше собственное рождение в этом мире и есть косвенное доказательство перерождения. )


Я не хочу в данной теме опровергать по отдельности буддийские идеи, но многие основополагающие вещи, такие например как патиччасамутпада, основываются на принятии догм о перерождении, камме и сансаре. Не будет принятия этих догм, то и патиччасамутпада уже не будет казаться такой логичной.
Точно так же для христиан абсолютно логичными кажутся их идеи, опирающиеся на догмы их религии. Ну и в других религиях аналогично. Стоит отбросить догмы и логике не на что будет опереться.




> Т.е. здесь скорее уместен другой вопрос: какие доказательства того, что перерождения нет? Ведь  ничто не появляется из ничего и не исчезает бесследно.


Для меня например, вполне исчерпывающе то, что причиной сознания является наличие у живых существ достаточно развитой нервной системы, совершенствующейся в течении эволюции. И бесследно ничего не исчезает: существо умирает, превращаясь в гумус, атомы из которых оно состояло, вступают в новые комбинации, а сознание рождает идеи, которые порой продолжают существовать в мире и после смерти их авторов, плюс коллективный опыт человечества, который сначала передавался от родителей к детям, а сейчас обучение стало системой, что способствует ускорению прогресса.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Религия не решает проблемы, она даёт смысл. У меня тоже много проблем, то ребро сломали, то жена ушла, буддизм здесь не помогает, но я ничего не жду. У моей жизни есть смысл, этого достаточно.


Разве смысл жизни может быть только в религии? На мой взгляд напротив религия, лишает нас смысла жизни, давая в замен суррогатные догмы.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Угу. И по той же причине они не могут внятно ответить на вопрос зачем быть монахом, если можно молиться и слушать радио радонеж, а в итоге оказаться там же и навечно где и монах ))


Ну в буддизме мирянин, как бы тоже может достигнуть всего того же, что и монах.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, в этом смысле, польза от сомнений есть.


Только об этом смысле я и говорю. Пока человек в поисках - он сомневается. И это нормально. Это дает ему надежду вовремя отказаться от неправильных взглядов. Когда истина найдена - сомнения, во-первых, большая помеха, да. Во-вторых... они просто невозможны. По собственному опыту скажу - всю жизнь искал истину. В различных религиях, в философских взглядах, в искусстве и т.д. Но никак не мог совпасть до конца ни с чем. Всегда оставалось сомнение. До отчаяния, бывало. Как-то , помню, просто кинул в отчаянии книги философские на пол и заплакал: "не то, не то, не то! Не могу найти". И даже не мог ответить на вопрос близких - что же ты ищешь? Просто повторял - "Не знаю, но все не то". Теперь я благодарю тот кризис и то вечное, хроническое сомнение, которые заставляли меня не останавливаться на достигнутом, а искать снова и снова. Падать, вставать, утирать слезы и сопли и снова искать. Только так я смог найти "то". Теперь, конечно, я свободен от сомнения! 




> Но ясно одно- сомнения нужно рассеивать развитием Правильных взглядов, а не развивать.


Разумеется.

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Разве смысл жизни может быть только в религии? На мой взгляд напротив религия, лишает нас смысла жизни, давая в замен суррогатные догмы.


Начинается...

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), До (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет ни малейшего проку доказывать существование метафизического опыта, выходящего за рамки жалкого материального аппарата, тем, кто не имеет даже намека на подобные переживания.


У вас проскальзывает презрение к материальному в виде слов "жалкого материального аппарата". А что у вас есть какой-то реальный метафизический опыт, который не является плодом веры, или игрой ума?

Вот тут смешная тема на днях была, про битву индийского колдуна с материалистом на ТВ, ИМХО очень убедительная победа материализма над всеми религиозными и метафизическими симулякрами реальности.




> Причем у нищих духом стоит сильнейшая защита супротив любого опыта изменения сознания, поэтому мрак материализма страшен и убог. И смертельно скушен.


Ну это да, изменением сознания и зашкаливающим пафосом, эльфы 80 левела и сильны.

----------

Ондрий (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Для меня Буддизм - это счастье. Обретя свою веру в Буддизме я  стал гораздо более счастливым человеком. 

На БФ очень модно критиковать тибетский буддизм и Лам, но лично мне общение с ними помогло обрести веру и достичь прогресса в медитации. Я даже не уверен, что у меня теперь вера, это скорей уже знание.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Разве смысл жизни может быть только в религии? На мой взгляд напротив религия, лишает нас смысла жизни, давая в замен суррогатные догмы.


Мне кажется, вы сами себя пытаетесь убедить в этом, Вольф. Не надо, это лишнее. Ерунду же говорите и опять уходите от внутренней правды своей, впадая в крайности. Поймите самого себя, прежде всего. Обычным отрицанием вы только усугубите свой кризис.

----------

Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> hey, *WOLF*, а где же ответ на вопрос:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Соль не в том, боятся или нет, а в непосредственном переживании страдания. 
>  Как атеисты переносят мучение? Каковы их надежды, объяснение, опора, смысл? Не абстрактное мудрствование о гипотетических далеких бедах в тепле и довольстве, а прямое состояние кризиса, горя, страдания?
> ...


Принимая религию, человек помимо тех страданий, что у него и так есть, добровольно взваливает на себя еще и виртуальные причины, для дополнительных страданий.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мне кажется, вы сами себя пытаетесь убедить в этом, Вольф. Не надо, это лишнее. Ерунду же говорите и опять уходите от внутренней правды своей, впадая в крайности. Поймите самого себя, прежде всего. Обычным отрицанием вы только усугубите свой кризис.


Ну вот только начинаю к внутренней правде подходить, избавившись от кризиса и понимая, что религиозные догмы и деятельность на них основанная - для меня источник страдания. Как мне говорят: "нет, мы лучше знаем твою внутреннюю правду"  :Wink: 

P.S. Я ведь в прошлый свой кризис веры, который случился весной, практически отбросил буддизм, прямо чуть-чуть осталось до полной свободы... и снова засосало. Теперь уже я не повторю прошлой ошибки.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чогьям Трунгпа "Преодоление духовного материализма"




> Правильное движение по духовному пути — весьма тонкий процесс, и здесь нельзя допускать наивного перепрыгивания с места на место. Имеются многочисленные отклонения, которые ведут к искаженной, эгоцентрической версии духовности. Мы можем обманывать себя, полагая что развиваем свою духовность, тогда как вместо этого при помощи духовной практики только усиливаем свою эгоцентричность. Это фундаментальное искажение можно назвать духовным материализмом.


Вольфу читать обязательно :Smilie: 

И вообще, Вольф, уже хватит тут небуддийские идеи продвигать - ищите себе атеистические форумы. Мы мусололи Вас уже целую тему - Вы гордо удалили ее - что толку Вам вообще что-то писать - на этом форуме явная пропаганда небуддийских идей, вроде бы не катит. А поддакивать Вам и жалеть - думаю, не приведет ни к какому эффекту.

Идите к атеистам. Уже сил нет Ваши жалобы на буддизм читать. Все проблема В ВАС - в Вашей дурной карме и малых заслугах. И чем скорее Вы это поймете, тем лучше.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2012), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Дорогая Пема! Во-первых, я буддизмом не мучаюсь, с чего вы взяли? В этом отношении у меня нет проблем, я абсолютно убежденный буддист, во-вторых, я не ною, а предлагаю поговорить о том, допустимо ли сомнение и кризисы в поисках (!) себя и собственного пути. В третьих, тема возникла в результате разговора об очередном кризисе Вольфа, а не моем. У меня духовных кризисов и сомнений нет с тех пор, как я встретился с Дхаммой. Но я, повторюсь , благодарен бывшим сомнениям в духовных поисках, которые мне помогли отказаться от неправильных взглядов и Дхамму обрести. Таким образом, если кому не понятно, я пытаюсь ободрить Вольфа и укрепить его в дальнейших попытках обрести истину.  Мне же уже это не надо.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> тема возникла в результате разговора об очередном кризисе Вольфа, а не моем.


Прозвучало как диагноз прям - "Кризис Вольфа". Почти как "Болезнь Альцгеймера" )))


Предлагаю научному сообществу вывести чёткие критерии Кризиса Вольфа ))))

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Neroli (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (26.12.2012), Леонид Ш (26.12.2012), Ондрий (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> "Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".



Мозг прекращает действие и тело распадается (_кремируется, пожирается червями и т.д._) , значит нету основы для сознания. Конец.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мозг прекращает действие и тело распадается (_кремируется, пожирается червями и т.д._) , значит нету основы для сознания. Конец.


Процессор перегорает и ноутбук ломается (утилизируется, разбирается на части), значит нету основы для интернета. Конец.

----------

Joy (26.12.2012), Neroli (27.12.2012), Sadhak (26.12.2012), Zom (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Галина_Сур (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (26.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мозг прекращает действие и тело распадается (_кремируется, пожирается червями и т.д._) , значит нету основы для сознания. Конец.


Алекс! Я вам скажу по секрету - больше всего страданий причиняет материализм. Самое примитивное, до смешного, учение. Его рамки столь узки, что можно задохнуться внутри него. Оставьте уже это, а?

----------

Тао (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Именно. Поэтому буддийский путь в принципе начинается с решения для себя вопроса о жизни после смерти. В МН 60 Будда объясняет, почему выгодно верить в то, что жизни после смерти есть, и почему НЕ выгодно верить, что их нет.


А Паскаль использовал такой аргумент для оправдания веры в Христианского Бога (Пари Паскаля). Да и любой хитрый религиозный может так запугать человека таким "аргументом" который даже не работает если брать несколько вер а не только одну.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Процессор перегорает и ноутбук ломается (утилизируется, разбирается на части), значит нету основы для интернета. Конец.


Человек умирает - человечество остается.

----------

Neroli (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мозг прекращает действие и тело распадается (_кремируется, пожирается червями и т.д._) , значит нету основы для сознания. Конец.


Сознание найдет себе новую основу, не волнуйтесь. У вас тоже что ли кризис? Это все от материализма.

----------

Ритл (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Процессор перегорает и ноутбук ломается (утилизируется, разбирается на части), значит нету основы для интернета. Конец.


Если всех компьютеров (_и похожих приборов_) не будет то не будет интернета.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сознание найдет себе новую основу,


как это. Оно ведь не может быть без материи? Или это как что то типа атмана который "меняет одежду".

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В третьих, тема возникла в результате разговора об очередном кризисе Вольфа, а не моем.


Для меня кризис разрешился, поэтому я участвую в теме с материалистической позиции, от которой не отступлюсь уже, в сторону тех или иных религиозных идей. И БФ я покину в самое ближайшее время, т.к. что-то доказывать и агитировать кого-то за материализм, и вообще рассуждать на тему материализм vs. буддизм, вне данной дискуссии не собираюсь.

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Человек умирает - человечество остается.


Ноутбук ломается - заводы по производству ноутбуков продолжают работать.  :Wink: 

Другой уровень аналогии абсолютно же. 
Но это больше для Алекса, которого волнуют вопросы связи тела и сознания.

Впрочем, аналогии - это не наш метод.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дорогая Пема! Во-первых, я буддизмом не мучаюсь, с чего вы взяли? В этом отношении у меня нет проблем, я абсолютно убежденный буддист, во-вторых, я не ною, а предлагаю поговорить о том, допустимо ли сомнение и кризисы в поисках (!) себя и собственного пути. В третьих, тема возникла в результате разговора об очередном кризисе Вольфа, а не моем. У меня духовных кризисов и сомнений нет с тех пор, как я встретился с Дхаммой. Но я, повторюсь , благодарен бывшим сомнениям в духовных поисках, которые мне помогли отказаться от неправильных взглядов и Дхамму обрести. Таким образом, если кому не понятно, я пытаюсь ободрить Вольфа и укрепить его в дальнейших попытках обрести истину.  Мне же уже это не надо.


Да, конечно же, я в этом случае не про Вас :Smilie:  К Вам у меня только одна "претензия" - слишком много разговоров о какой-то мифической духовности. С 20 до 30 лет общалась с огромным количеством питерской творческой элиты, о духовности просто слышать уже не могу - при том. что все эти талантливые питерские поэты, художники и прочее - не могли совершенно справляться с собственными жизнями, семьями и чувствами, постоянно творя разные малоблагие вещи. При этом понимала, что Духовность - это просто интеллигентсткое понятие, и к буддизму, думаю, оно никакого отношения не имеет. Даже самый темный и грубый человек, уяснив положение о существовании страдания, может без всякой духовности начать следовать Пути, думаю. И вопрос только в карме и благих заслугах каждого индивидуума. Вот это благое и надо копить. И каждый должен понимать, что никто не виноват, что у тебя мало накоплено благих заслуг и поэтому нет веры.

Хотя знала истинных интеллигентов - но они ни о какой духовности никогда не говорили - просто вели себя подобающим и непогрешимым образом. Но таких людей и в те времена были единицы.

А Вольфа, мое стойкое мнение, - чем больше укрепляешь, тем больше он блажит. Камни на нем надо возить, на бугае таком, а кормить и нянькаться поменьше. Мы уже все попробовали. Настало время уже ему самому что-то делать. Слава господя, Вольфу эту тему уже будет не удалить :Smilie: 

Покидайте БФ, драгоценный Вольф, Вы заняты только своей персоной, насколько помню, никому и слова доброго тут не сказали. Хорошо хоть научились прямо не хамить - и то прогресс.

----------

Александар (26.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ноутбук ломается - заводы по производству ноутбуков продолжают работать.


Функции которую исполнял ноутбук нет если нет ноутбуков, компьютеров, и таких приборов.

----------


## Дубинин

Незнаю. У меня уже давно религиозный кризис, и буддийские "печати" и "истины", только отдаляют меня от религиозности, и реально решают проблеммы. Например при познании 1-Й истины (о дуккха), я освободился от многолетней боли под названием "плохо от всего",-просто напрямую пережил, что буддист я или нет, больной или нет, понял что-то или нет, - удовлетворительно не будет, страдательно само ощущение "себя", любое переживание хорошего-начало боли и выхода нет-оптимизьма нет-надежды нет.
И после этой "ядерной войны", вдруг я слегка коснулся 3-Й Истины, так как перестал хотеть счастья-ибо пережил его отсутствие. После этого моё прибежище-стало гораздо искренней.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Можем на минутку оставить "материализм" в стороне и использовать то что дано в эмпирическом опыте.

1) Изменив мозг или действие нейронов в мозгу, меняется сознание и даже ПОВЕДЕНИЕ человека.
2) Когда мозг не работает, то человек не может думать, принимать решения, и нету сознания. 
3) Ребёнок не ведёт себя как продолжение прошлой взрослой жизни в новом теле, а ведёт как будто это первая жизнь и развитие интеллекта связано с развитием мозга.
4) Когда наступит смерть, это конец. 

Тут даже нету "материализма".

----------


## Zom

> А Паскаль использовал такой аргумент для оправдания веры в Христианского Бога (Пари Паскаля). Да и любой хитрый религиозный может так запугать человека таким "аргументом" который даже не работает если брать несколько вер а не только одну.


И правильно делал. Аргумент то (сам по себе) вполне логичный, уместный и более того, умелый. Поэтому и Будда его использует. 




> Ноутбук ломается - заводы по производству ноутбуков продолжают работать.


У какого-то учителя слышал аналогию с радиоприёмником и радиоволнами. Можно испортить приёмнику динамик, звук будет шипеть и искажаться - но проблема не в радиоволнах, а в их воспроизведении приёмником. Точно также, можно повредить мозг и сознание будет искажено. Но проблема не в нарушении сознания. Проблема - в нарушении мозга, который сознание проецирует в мир. Ну и дальше, если приёмник раздолбать, радиоволны от этого никуда не денутся )) А проявятся в следующем приёмнике .)

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Лери (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Разве смысл жизни может быть только в религии? На мой взгляд напротив религия, лишает нас смысла жизни, давая в замен суррогатные догмы.


И в чём же этот смысл?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post530583
"Смысл", "цель" - уже метафизическая категория.

----------


## Zom

> Ребёнок не ведёт себя как продолжение прошлой взрослой жизни в новом теле, а ведёт как будто это первая жизнь и развитие интеллекта связано с развитием мозга.


Из 895 детей, имеющих воспоминания о предыдущей жизни, родимые пятна и/или врождённые дефекты, были отмечены в 309 случаях (35%). Родимое пятно или врождённый дефект соответствовало ране (обычно фатальной) или другому следу на теле умершего человека, о чьей жизни ребёнок вспоминал как о своей. В данной работе сообщается о результатах расследования валидности таких утверждений. Мной и моими сотрудниками было проведено исследование 210 таких случаев, детально описываемых в готовящейся к выходу книге. Эта статья суммирует наши результаты по данным исследованиям.

http://theravada.ru/Life/Real/rodimi...-stevenson.htm


Среди случаев с детьми из Шри-Ланки, которые с ранних лет настойчиво заявляли о прошлой жизни, мы нашли трёх мальчиков, которые говорили о том, что они были буддийскими монахами в прошлом рождении. Что особенно интересно в этих случаях, так это не столько сами подобные заявления, сколько то, как вели себя эти дети. Каждый из ребят демонстрировал поведение, которое не только подобает монаху, но может даже считаться идеальным для монаха. В возрасте двух или трёх лет у них проявлялся сильный интерес к буддизму. Они хотели жить, как буддийские монахи, и их поведение соответствовало этому высказываемому желанию. Они часто говорили о том, что со временем хотят вступить в монашескую общину. Такое поведение иногда вызывало сильное беспокойство и озабоченность у родителей. В двух из трёх этих случаев родители были буддистами, а в одном случае семья была католической.

http://theravada.ru/Life/Real/past-life-3-new-cases.htm

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> И правильно делал. Аргумент то (сам по себе) вполне логичный, уместный и более того, умелый. Поэтому и Будда его использует.


Аргумент не работает если есть две (_или больше религий_). Математическое ожидание слишком негативно.  Я считал. 




> У какого-то учителя слышал аналогию с радиоприёмником и радиоволнами. Можно испортить приёмнику динамик, звук будет шипеть и искажаться - но проблема не в радиоволнах, а в их воспроизведении приёмником. Точно также, можно повредить мозг и сознание будет искажено. Но проблема не в нарушении сознания. Проблема - в нарушении мозга, который сознание проецирует в мир. Ну и дальше, если приёмник раздолбать, радиоволны от этого никуда не денутся )) А проявятся в следующем приёмнике .)


Если нету актёров, нету микрофона, магнитофона, электричества, и т.д. То нет радио волн!  Пока эту функцию проявляет нейроны в мозгу, гормоны и другие материальные причины.

Zom,
*Из случаев с детьми, докажите что это не случай ESP.*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мозг прекращает действие и тело распадается (_кремируется, пожирается червями и т.д._) , значит нету основы для сознания. Конец.


И это не противоречит буддизму. Сознание действительно не может существовать независимо. Но согласно буддизму, появление сознания в утробе и разворачивание нама-рупы не безпричинно и не случайно, как это полагают _некоторые_ материалисты. Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении. И этот процесс не прекращается сам собой, не останавливается только лишь с прекращением тела. Тело - это лишь условие для появления и последующего развития сознания, тогда как причиной появления сознания является камма-формирователи из "прошлой жизни".

Появление сознания в утробе не означает, что некое сознание, аки некая духовная сущность переходит из одного тела в другое. Нет. Даже в этой самой жизни сознание представляет собой поток обусловленных моментов сознания, который только кажется  цельным познаванием или сознанием, находящемся в этом самом теле. Поэтому многие люди полагают "я" обозначающим то, что обычно известно как "разум" или "сознание". Но Будда говорил, что для человека лучше принимать за "я" свое физическое тело, нежели ум, мысль или сознание, поскольку первое представляется более прочным, чем последнее, так как ум, мысль или сознание (мано, читта, винняна) постоянно меняется днем и ночью даже быстрее, чем тело (кая).

Также как в течение этой жизни одно мгновение мысли обуславливает следующее мгновение мысли, так и разница между смертью и рождением - лишь мгновение мысли: последнее мгновение мысли в этой жизни обуславливает (в соотвествии с каммой) первое мгновение мысли в так называемой следующей жизни, которая, в действительности, является продолжением той же последовательности. 




> Если вы представите себе полосу песчаного пляжа, то эта полоса выглядит цельной. Но при более близком рассмотрении вы увидите, что пляж состоит из неисчислимого количества песчинок, которые лежат рядом друг с другом. А если посмотреть ещё тщательнее, то станет видно, что песчинки в целом даже не соприкасаются - каждая лежит по отдельности. Аналогично, если вы развили мощную осознанность посредством джханы, то вы увидите, что поток сознания такой же. Прежде он казался цельным и неразрывным познаванием. Но теперь вы видите его дискретным, вы видите неисчислимое количество моментов сознания, которые близки друг к другу, но не касаются друг друга, и каждый момент стоит особняком. Увидев истинную природу ума, вы сможете увидеть, как один момент сознания влияет на следующий. Камма, подобно дискретной частичке поведенческого обусловливания, объединяется вместе с жаждой и создаёт безличную силу, которая поддерживает поток сознания, подобно тому, как автопилот управляет самолётом. Затем, когда с помощью джханового прозрения станет видно, что сознание независимо от тела, и потому оно способно пережить смерть тела, вы увидите, с абсолютной уверенностью, что силы каммы и жажды, поддерживающие поток сознания, будут и дальше поддерживать его, даже после смерти. Вы увидите перерождение и его процессы. Вы поймёте патичча-самуппаду. 
> В начале Маханидана сутты (ДН 15) Будда обращается к Ананде: «Это Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Ананда, глубоко, и представляется глубоким».
> 
> (Аджан Брам)

----------

Ittosai (26.12.2012), Joy (26.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если нету актёров, нету микрофона, магнитофона, электричества, и т.д. То нет радио волн!


Всё верно. И Будда о том же говорил, когда упоминал, что сознание является обусловленным феноменом, а не самостным. НО, что важно, сознание не создано телом (мозгом и нервами), точно также, как радиоволны не созданы радиоприёмником.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> У вас проскальзывает презрение к материальному в виде слов "жалкого материального аппарата".





> Ну это да, изменением сознания и зашкаливающим пафосом, эльфы 80 левела и сильны.


церемония обмена презрениями завершена 




> А что у вас есть какой-то реальный метафизический опыт, который не является плодом веры, или игрой ума?


представьте только: а еще много каких интересных штук есть в моей грешной жизни: дружба, любовь, сорадование, живопись, музыка, поэзия и протча, - и всё плоды метафизического познания, тьфу, наивной веры и игры разума -)




> Вот тут смешная тема на днях была, про битву индийского колдуна с материалистом на ТВ, ИМХО очень убедительная победа материализма над всеми религиозными и метафизическими симулякрами реальности.


Зомбоящик - вообще убедительная вещь, качественный модулятор сознания, да =)
А тема взаправду смешная, потому как шутка. Но даже улыбка демонстрирует различные углы искривления: смеяться можно над разным и смех бывает разный.




> Принимая религию, человек помимо тех страданий, что у него и так есть, добровольно взваливает на себя еще и виртуальные причины, для дополнительных страданий.


Не знаю насчет религий, а буддийское учение привнесло в мою жизнь благо и умерило боль. У меня нет сомнений, что без встречи с Дхаммой меня в этом мире уже бы не было.
Сострадаю Вашей извращенной связи с Дхаммой - Вы сами называли ее костью в горле - но даже обладание всеми возможными сиддхами не сделает чуда: мало привести лошадь к водопою.
У Вас есть жажда, но Вы не верите в существование воды - какая мука =(

----------

Raudex (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> появление сознания в утробе и разворачивание нама-рупы не безпричинно и не случайно, как это полагают _некоторые_ материалисты.


Какие, конкретно, материалисты полагают что сознание в утробе без причинно? Как раз они и учат о причинах типа зачатие, и причинном развитии тела с мозгом в утробе матери. Всё имеет причины. Есть же биология, и т.д.

----------


## Zom

> Zom,
> Из случаев с детьми, докажите что это не случай ESP.


А может мне вам домой ещё бумаги, исследования, заключения мед. экспертизы привезти и т.д.? Не много ли хотите? Это у вас сомнения, а не у меня - вот вы и ищите подтверждения. 

ЗЫ: Стивенсон искал всю жизнь. Перед смертью смог поверить-таки в перерождения. Да вот практиковать было уже некогда )) Но, по крайней мере, хоть воззрения смог чуток подправить.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> 3) Ребёнок не ведёт себя как продолжение прошлой взрослой жизни в новом теле


Я вел.

----------

Германн (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Всё верно. И Будда о том же говорил, когда упоминал, что сознание является обусловленным феноменом, а не самостным. НО, что важно, сознание не создано телом (мозгом и нервами), точно также, как радиоволны не созданы радиоприёмником.


Пока эмпирически всё показывает что нейроны в мозгу и гормоны это и есть актёры, микрофон, магнитофон, электричества, радиоприёмник и источником радио волн.  Интересно как эмпирически можно найти ум вне действия нейронов и гормонов в мозгу.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я вел.


Как это? Вы только что родились и сказали "_Мамка включай канал спорт! Я умер и пропустил мач между такими то футбольными командами!_".

----------


## Германн

> Можем на минутку оставить "материализм" в стороне и использовать то что дано в эмпирическом опыте.
> 
> 1) Изменив мозг или действие нейронов в мозгу, меняется сознание и даже ПОВЕДЕНИЕ человека.
> 2) Когда мозг не работает, то человек не может думать, принимать решения, и нету сознания. 
> 3) Ребёнок не ведёт себя как продолжение прошлой взрослой жизни в новом теле, а ведёт как будто это первая жизнь и развитие интеллекта связано с развитием мозга.
> 4) Когда наступит смерть, это конец. 
> 
> Тут даже нету "материализма".


Алекс, мы с Вами уже говорили на эту тему (на другом форуме, кажется). Для разнообразия, могу сказать иначе: мои друзья-приятели по юности, очень разные люди, сами по себе приходят к Дхарме. Хотя сначала равнодушны, и никто не бегает вокруг с Ламримом. Те же, что отвергают Учение, иронизируют - почему-то раз за разом обнаруживают своих женщин буддистками. Усматриваю в этом следы прошлых жизней, в которых вся наша тусовка коснулась Учения. 

В детстве, бывало, мне снился двухэтажный дом с канами (лежанка-дымоход), хотя заранее я ничего не знал, и не читал про каны. Поэтому, мне психологически проще такую идею принять. Я не знаю, что Вас убедило бы - аналогичные воспоминания? Но их нет, и не будет. Они могут быть псевдовоспоминаниями. И т.д. 

В конце-концов, всё сводится к вопросу смысла. Материализм означает отсутствие цели, есть только движение косной материи. Если это так, здесь нечего терять, совершая ошибку - но если смысл есть, Вы потеряете всё. Каким бы он ни был, он Вас не затронет, поскольку Вы абсолютно закрыты. Как минимум, это скучно.

----------


## Neroli

> 3) Ребёнок не ведёт себя как продолжение прошлой взрослой жизни в новом теле, а ведёт как будто это первая жизнь и развитие интеллекта связано с развитием мозга.


гляда на своих детей, я невольно задумываюсь о карме, одна притягивает к себе с рождения определенные ситуации, другой стабильно другие.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Какие, конкретно, материалисты полагают что сознание в утробе без причинно? Как раз они и учат о причинах типа зачатие, и причинном развитии тела с мозгом в утробе матери. Всё имеет причины. Есть же биология, и т.д.


Ну это внешняя сторона процесса, называемого рождением, она отражает лишь физические процессы, связанные с появлением живого существа. Так например можно описать процесс появления цветка из семени.  И опять же, это не противоречит буддизму. ) Но живое существо - это не только материя, оно состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп, материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Материализм, объясняя причины появления человека в утробе и подробности этого процесса, не объясняет причины, по которым материя сложилось в такую уникальную комбинацию, что сделало возможным появление Alex'а с его сознанием, мыслями, переживаниями и т.д. )

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Пока эмпирически всё показывает что нейроны в мозгу и гормоны это и есть актёры, микрофон, магнитофон, электричества, радиоприёмник и источником радио волн. Интересно как эмпирически можно найти ум вне действия нейронов и гормонов в мозгу.


Когда-то эмпирически всё показывало, что и земля плоская как блин ))

----------

Тао (27.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> 1) Изменив мозг или действие нейронов в мозгу, меняется сознание и даже ПОВЕДЕНИЕ человека.


Меняется состояние и свойства ума, т.е своего рода переменные, модификаторы. Ясность осознавания не изменить никак, можно притупить или прекратить лишь определенные свойства ума в сознании, т.е даже содержимое памяти. Выключение же осознанности - это всегда опыт другого, но не свой. Свою осознанность прекратить невозможно, ибо даже осознать это прекращение "со своей стороны" невозможно.
Материалист же опирается всегда на науку и если научно докажут существование сознания после смерти или всякую паранормальшину, то это естественно войдет в его мировоприятие как новый факт. Но паранормальщина явно присутствует, а меня лично в этом убеждает "шоу экстрасенсов" на тнт, т.е. я лично воспринимаю это как прямой непосредственный опыт.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В перерождения верить никто и не призывает. Если осознавать собственную страдательность - страдание страдания, страдание перемен и всепроникающее страдание, которое постоянно над нами висит и проявляется то тут, то там, то, согласно закону причинно-следственной связи( а уж его-то мало кто может отрицать), этастрадательность возникла из причин и условий. А кто наблюдал за маленькими детьми - тот знает, что даже младенцы проявляют эту страдательность. 

Соответственно, должна же быть причина этой страдательности, если мы с рождения уже ей подвержены? Тогдща откуда она взялась? Понятно, что из предыдущей жизни. 

Мне просто удивительно, что буддисты вообще мало рассуждают о плодах кармы и страдании, если хорошо исследовать этот вопрос - перерождения перестают быть предметом веры или недоверия - это просто непреложный факт, подобно тому, как младенец непременно растет и становится взрослым, после чего стареет, болеет и умирает. В этом же никто не сомневается?

Короче. Все больше удивляюсь нашим тут буддистам. Ну разве можно вообще об основах не рассуждать?

----------

Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> гляда на своих детей, я невольно задумываюсь о карме, одна притягивает к себе с рождения определенные ситуации, другой стабильно другие.


Да, а я вообще на людей вокруг смотрю :Smilie:  А что касается моей дочери с рождения - прям, как первый раз принесли мне ее кормить - я тогда еще удивилась, насколько она демонстрирует некоторые, впоследствии подтвердившиеся те первые черты :Smilie:

----------

Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, а я вообще на людей вокруг смотрю А что касается моей дочери с рождения - прям, как первый раз принесли мне ее кормить - я тогда еще удивилась, насколько она демонстрирует некоторые, впоследствии подтвердившиеся те первые черты


Более того, если первый раз живут - почему такие разные? Должны быть одинаковые, а по мере формирования личности должны возникать различия, а они разные с самого начала, уже в утробе разные.

----------

Лери (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Более того, если первый раз живут - почему такие разные?


Разные действия нейронов в мозгу, разные проявленные гены, разное воздействие друзей, разное воспитание, и т.д.,.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Когда-то эмпирически всё показывало, что и земля плоская как блин ))


Мало было наблюдений, знали мало законов.

Сейчас знаний намного больше чем знания 2,500 лет назад.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> В конце-концов, всё сводится к вопросу смысла. Материализм означает отсутствие цели, есть только движение косной материи. Если это так, здесь нечего терять, совершая ошибку - но если смысл есть, Вы потеряете всё. Каким бы он ни был, он Вас не затронет, поскольку Вы абсолютно закрыты. Как минимум, это скучно.


В конце концов всё сводится к доказательствам и фактам.  А придуманный смысл это не аргумент. Реальность не спрашивает нашего одобрения. Она есть такая какая она есть. А о цели и Христиане могут поучать нас что жизнь без Христа безцельна и кому нужна Ниббана когда есть вечный Рай. 




> В детстве, бывало, мне снился двухэтажный дом с канами (лежанка-дымоход), хотя заранее я ничего не знал, и не читал про каны. Поэтому, мне психологически проще такую идею принять. Я не знаю, что Вас убедило бы - аналогичные воспоминания? Но их нет, и не будет. Они могут быть псевдовоспоминаниями. И т.д.



Где то вы это увидели а потом забыли про это. Или просто фантазия. Это более вероятно чем перерождения.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Соответственно, должна же быть причина этой страдательности, если мы с рождения уже ей подвержены? Тогдща откуда она взялась? Понятно, что из предыдущей жизни.


Причина этой страдательности маленьких детей? Их мамка и папка хорошо провели ночь... А дальше дело биологии.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> ЗЫ: Стивенсон искал всю жизнь. Перед смертью смог поверить-таки в перерождения. Да вот практиковать было уже некогда )) Но, по крайней мере, хоть воззрения смог чуток подправить.


И сам Стивенсон признался что вся его работа доказательства ни дала. НИ КАКИХ!  Нечего говорить о том что его работу неоднократно опровергали.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Материалист же опирается всегда на науку и если научно докажут существование сознания после смерти или всякую паранормальшину, то это естественно войдет в его мировоприятие как новый факт.


Правильно. Но пока все данные ставят под сомнение в жизнь после смерти.




> Но паранормальщина явно присутствует, а меня лично в этом убеждает "шоу экстрасенсов" на тнт, т.е. я лично воспринимаю это как прямой непосредственный опыт.


Может все случаи детей вспоминающих якобы свою прошлую жизнь это такая экстрасенсорика. Они увидели чью то жизнь и идентифицировались с ней.
Дети могут ещё не различать между воспоминанием своей и чей то жизни.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И сам Стивенсон признался что вся его работа доказательства ни дала. НИ КАКИХ!


Если бы не дала, то он бы и не поверил. А он поверил. Значит дала.
Самыми сильными были мед. свидетельства ранений и их совпадения с показаниями тех, кто помнил прошлые жизни. 
Хоть это не прямое доказательство, но всё же как он сам отмечал, шансы на случайное совпадение ничтожны.
Короче говоря, кроме как перерождениями эти факты не объяснить.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

> Я не хочу в данной теме опровергать по отдельности буддийские идеи, но многие основополагающие вещи, такие например как патиччасамутпада, основываются на принятии догм о перерождении, камме и сансаре. Не будет принятия этих догм, то и патиччасамутпада уже не будет казаться такой логичной.
> Точно так же для христиан абсолютно логичными кажутся их идеи, опирающиеся на догмы их религии. Ну и в других религиях аналогично. Стоит отбросить догмы и логике не на что будет опереться.
> 
> 
> 
> Для меня например, вполне исчерпывающе то, что причиной сознания является наличие у живых существ достаточно развитой нервной системы, совершенствующейся в течении эволюции. И бесследно ничего не исчезает: существо умирает, превращаясь в гумус, атомы из которых оно состояло, вступают в новые комбинации, а сознание рождает идеи, которые порой продолжают существовать в мире и после смерти их авторов, плюс коллективный опыт человечества, который сначала передавался от родителей к детям, а сейчас обучение стало системой, что способствует ускорению прогресса.


Хотел привести некоторые слова ув. Ассаджи недавно сказанные им на форуме http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1082.20. Я думаю Вам Вольф будет интересно его мнение,оно как раз касается "догматичности" буддизма.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Лери (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Более того, если первый раз живут - почему такие разные? Должны быть одинаковые, а по мере формирования личности должны возникать различия, а они разные с самого начала, уже в утробе разные.


Во-во. У моей подруге два сына- подростка, почти погодки. Воспитание практически одинаковое, родители любящие и старательные, один сын с наклонностями преступника - соврет, не моргнув глазом, деньги из кошелька родителей тащит, и философия наглейшая. А второй - хороший, цельный и честный мальчик. Причем, родители говорят, что с самого начала дети были с такими разными наклонностями, прямо с пеленок......они только чего ни делали с нерадивым ребенком.....он просто злой, ненавидит всех и вся, садист с детства, - никакое воспитание не помогло.

Я верю. Видела много младенцев и что с ними стало.....

----------

Ho Shim (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Причина этой страдательности маленьких детей? Их мамка и папка хорошо провели ночь... А дальше дело биологии.


аааа- Вы о первородном грехе? :Smilie:  Но это из другой оперы.

Вероятно, Вы вообще не имеете НИКАКОГО представления о младенцах :Smilie:  Биология, драгоценный - одно, а отпечатки на сознании - совсем другое. Как хорошо известно - мозг, как орган, основан на генетике и частично походит на строение мозга родителей. На мозг можно наложить разные родительские стереотипы. А вот характер ребенка и его отношение к жизни - уже целиком его, личное, кармическое. Это знает любой родитель-буддист и не буддист. 

 Страдательность, как качество ума, не передается родителями, не передаются и аффекты, ненависть и страсть. И неведенье свое собственное - собственного "производства" - на людей вокруг хотя бы посмотрите. А иначе Вы вообще про карму ничего не читали и не размышляли ни о законе кармы, ни о ее плодах - которые, между прочим - многократно описаны. Если вы лично исследуете, согласно этим описаниям, свою жизненную ситуацию - во многом можете разобраться.

Ребенок может иметь свободы и блага человеческого рождения - в смысле встречи с Учением. А вот родители - нет. У нас, думаю, у российских буддистов - вообще, наверно, ни у кого тут на форумах нет родителей-буддистов. В кого ж мы такие уродились-то? :Smilie: 

Неужели Вы сам не замечаете, насколько не похожи в смысле восприятия жизни на своих родителей? :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> В конце концов всё сводится к доказательствам и фактам.


Факт то, что Вы не можете оперировать ни с чем, что не представлено в Вашем опыте. Мозг, вещи, эксперименты, доказательства - даны только в Вашем опыте. Нет разницы, считать ли всё только  опытом (признавая множественность потоков опыта и их взаимодействие), или верить в стояющую за опытом материю. Независимо от выбора первой или второй метафизической картины, все эмпирические данные останутся на прежних местах. Когда опыт одного человека показывает повреждение мозга у другого, опыт последнего становится характерным для травмы мозга. И т.д. 
Есть такой опыт: сознательно неконтролируемые события. Всё остальное (голый это опыт, или за ним стоит материя) является вопросом веры. Лично я предпочитаю верить в то, что допускает цель и смысл. Материализм рисует картину бесцельного и бессмысленного мира.

----------


## Юй Кан

В том, что касается мистики и религии, словами убеждённым и вполне взрослым прагматикам, с порога отвергающим то и другое, почти никогда ничего доказать нельзя.
Причина этого в этом, что ум взрослого убеждённого в чём-то человека всемерно стремится защитить себя от "инородного" и не пропускает ничего, кроме основанного на сугубо научных фактах или _данного ему в личном опыте_.
Потому должен быть некий волшебный/шоковый "пинок судьбы", открывающий им глаза на недоступные пока для них (и науки) аспекты реальности...
Говорю это, в частности, и на основании своего опыта. На полном серьёзе.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Karadur (05.01.2013), Raudex (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Вадим Л (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я тоже на полном серьезе могу сказать, что мой учитель знает о чем я думаю и что я делаю на расстоянии. Мне это никому доказывать не надо. Мне это ясно самой, как божий день. Это не такой уж редкий феномен и для обыкновенных людей, например, для матерей и их детей, для близнецов. А у меня, видно, тут сильная кармическа связь. Подтверждения этому были столько раз, что я уже это воспринимаю, как норму. И вообще, думаю, праджня проявляется разнообразно. И это норма для мудрых людей. Просто они кое-что показывают, а кое-что - нет, ну, и мы многое просто не в состоянии разглядеть - не говоря уже о том, что, как упрямые болваны, порой отрицаем очевидное. Страусная реакция эго.

Просто у нас слишком стойкие стереотипы - что так-то быть не может. Пока жизнь или опытный наставник не пнет нас. Но для понимания нужны собственные накопления.

Вспоминаю слова: кажется: Его Святейшества, что все люди без исключения верят во что-то. Даже атеисты верят, в то, что они не верят :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Л (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Как это? Вы только что родились и сказали "_Мамка включай канал спорт! Я умер и пропустил мач между такими то футбольными командами!_".


А для Вас только подобное стало бы аргументом? Младенец ничего говорить не может физически.
Конечно же, никакого "мама включай канал спорт"  небыло, но было событие не менее впечатляющее и даже страшное (для родителей).
Нет, можно конечно объяснять "генетической памятью"...

Впрочем сам спор о существовании перерождений между буддистами несколько странен.
И ладно бы Вы занимали позицию "я не знаю есть ли это", но вы же занимаете позицию "я знаю что этого нет" . 
А как Вы это можете знать?

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Алексу тоже вообще надо бы традицию обнулить - уж больно много откровенно не-буддийских заявлений делает. Поменял бы уж тоже сразу на "нет", а то какие-то двойные стандарты... вроде тхеравада указано, а на деле чёрти что )

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.12.2012), Тао (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> аааа- Вы о первородном грехе? Но это из другой оперы.


Нет. Я о том что страдание младенцев хорошо описывается биологией и т.д.. Мама зачала, а потом родила ребёнка на свет. Жизнь не отделима от проблем...






> Вероятно, Вы вообще не имеете НИКАКОГО представления о младенцах


Знаю достаточно что бы утверждать что новорожденный не говорит:
"_Мамка, вот на том кладбище мой труп закопан... Давайка по несём туда цветы_"
Или "_Мамка, дайка мне такоето пиво и включай телек. Сейчас там футбол таких то комманд. Из-за смерти я пропустил тот матч_."





> А вот характер ребенка и его отношение к жизни - уже целиком его, личное, кармическое. Это знает любой родитель-буддист и не буддист.


Гормоны, действие его нейронов в мозгу, обучение от друзей, и т.д. Мистики не нужно.





> Неужели Вы сам не замечаете, насколько не похожи в смысле восприятия жизни на своих родителей?


Мой мозг не их мозг. Мои гены это смесь генов мамы и папу. У них смесь их родителей. Мои друзья не их друзья. И т.д.

Было бы странно если бы моё поведение было бы тем же.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Младенец ничего говорить не может физически.


О, младенец еще как может "сказать" :Smilie:  Он даже может, в свои несколько недель или месяцев ПРЕДЕЛЬНО ЯСНО ПОТРЕБОВАТЬ :Smilie:  он даже может объявить войну родителям, например на тему " не хочу спать в этой коляске". Там идут порой такие психологические батальи, что многим неродителям и не снилось такое.

Уж сразу понятно - там никакой не чистый лист - а самая, что ни на есть настоящая личность, просто временно не умеющая говорить и выражать свои мысли, как взрослые люди. И всю кармическое наследство буквально вибрирует - надо только уметь правильно на это "смотреть".

----------

Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Лери (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

По-разному всё может быть... У разных людей...
Главное - присутствие и участие в нашей жизни Учителя! 
Мы столька всего можем хотеть! Столько всего себе напридумывать! Учитель знает как подойти, что сказать, как сказать, когда сказать!..
Пусть каждый кто ищет узнает своего Учителя!

----------


## AlexТ

> Если бы не дала, то он бы и не поверил. А он поверил. Значит дала.
> Самыми сильными были мед. свидетельства ранений и их совпадения с показаниями тех, кто помнил прошлые жизни. 
> Хоть это не прямое доказательство, но всё же как он сам отмечал, шансы на случайное совпадение ничтожны.
> Короче говоря, кроме как перерождениями эти факты не объяснить.


Читаем:



> *Stevenson never claimed that he had proved the existence of reincarnation*, and cautiously referred to his cases as being "of the reincarnation type" or "*suggestive* of reincarnation".[34] 
> 34: Harvey J. Irwin (2004). An introduction to parapsychology McFarland, p. 218.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reincar...arch#Criticism

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> О, младенец еще как может "сказать" Он даже может, в свои несколько недель или месяцев ПРЕДЕЛЬНО ЯСНО ПОТРЕБОВАТЬ он даже может объявить войну родителям, например на тему " не хочу спать в этой коляске". Там идут порой такие психологические батальи, что многим неродителям и не снилось такое.


Это не выходит за рамки этой одной жизни. 




> Уж сразу понятно - там никакой не чистый лист -


Конечно. Ребёнок унаследовал смесь генов отца и матери. 
Далее его окружение влияет на него:их воспитание, воздействие внешней среды и друзей.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Читаем:


Конечно не заявлял, что доказал. Если бы доказал, весь мир бы опирался бы сейчас на эти доказательства, не так ли? Суть в том, что он нашёл "убедительные аргументы в пользу", которые иначе как перерождением объяснить практически невозможно. Найти убедительные аргументы и 100%-но доказать - это не одно и то же. Особенно с учётом того, что в научных кругах никто не знает что такое сознание. А без чёткого понимания этого невозможно что-то "доказать" в этой области.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Далее его окружение влияет на него:их воспитание, воздействие внешней среды и друзей.


Алекс Т. Даже не буду возражать. Могу только сказать, что у Вас крайне малый жизненный опыт и знания о карме и плодах кармы. Почитайте что-нибудь на эту тему.

Что касается, что "мамка родила", - вы что, не знаете, в силу каких причин мы перерождаемся в самсаре и как это происходит? Или про 12-звенную цепь в Тхераваде нет никаких представлений? И что не мамка виновата в Вашем рождении и Вашей страдательности?

Ну, мамма мия - чем дальше в лес, тем круче знания у наших буддистов......

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А для Вас только подобное стало бы аргументом?


Это был бы один из хороших аргументов за перерождение если бы мы могли видет по поведению что ребёнок это взрослая личность в новом теле.

Почему то ребёнка приходится обучать всему заново.  Как будто он никогда не знал простых вещей о мире.







> Младенец ничего говорить не может физически.


Можно исходить из поведения. Можно подождать пока он научится языку который он опять изучает заново. Почему то ребёнок не рождается с знанием своего прошлого языка...

----------


## AlexТ

> Конечно не заявлял, что доказал. Если бы доказал, весь мир бы опирался бы сейчас на эти доказательства, не так ли? Суть в том, что он нашёл "убедительные аргументы в пользу", которые иначе как перерождением объяснить практически невозможно.


Его исследования числятся как псевдо-наука.



> Deducing from this research the conclusion that reincarnation is a proven fact has been listed as an example of pseudoscience.39
> 39: Kurtz P. (2006). "Two Sources of Unreason in Democratic Society: The paranormal and religion"
> 
> 
> Antonia Mills and Steven Lynn32 discussed three explanations that have been offered by various researchers for spontaneous childhood past-life experiences:
> 
>     The reincarnation hypothesis, which holds that the reported experiences are veridical.
>     The ESP hypothesis, which holds that the reported experiences are transmitted telepathically or through extrasensory perception.
>     The sociocognitive hypothesis, which holds that the experiences are a cultural construction and interpretation of behavior.
> ...

----------

Raudex (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это был бы один из хороших аргументов за перерождение если бы мы могли видет по поведению что ребёнок это взрослая личность в новом теле.
> 
> Почему то ребёнка приходится обучать всему заново.  Как будто он никогда не знал простых вещей о мире.
> 
> Можно исходить из поведения. Можно подождать пока он научится языку который он опять изучает заново. Почему то ребёнок не рождается с знанием своего прошлого языка...


Если вы не видите кармических зачатков в ребенке - значит, Вы вообще мало изучали буддизм. Да просто по его свободам и благам человеческого рождения можно уже о многом судить.

Да, каждую жизнь приходится заново "вспоминать" наработанные навыки - только наработанные навыки вспоминаются быстро - как плохие, так и хорошие.

 Но только некоторые дети обладают острыми воспринимающими способностями и всеми условиями для успешного обучения, отличными наставниками, свободами и благами человеческого рождения, а другие - нет. 

Ну, ей богу - ну посмотрите вокруг на людей, насколько они все разные, хотя всех учили есть ложкой и говорить, но многие невыносимо страдают, рождаются больными и ущербными, родители их не любят, кормить нечем, а другие - прям процветают?

Алекс, сколько Вам лет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс Т. Даже не буду возражать. Могу только сказать, что у Вас крайне малый жизненный опыт и знания о карме и плодах кармы. Почитайте что-нибудь на эту тему.
> 
> Что касается, что "мамка родила", - вы что, не знаете, в силу каких причин мы перерождаемся в самсаре и как это происходит? Или про 12-звенную цепь в Тхераваде нет никаких представлений? И что не мамка виновата в Вашем рождении и Вашей страдательности?
> 
> Ну, мамма мия - чем дальше в лес, тем круче знания у наших буддистов......


12-звенная цепь не доказывает буквальные перерождения также как  "_Иисус сын божий_" написанный в Библии не доказывает это.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну, ей богу - ну посмотрите вокруг на людей, насколько они все разные, хотя всех учили есть ложкой и говорить, но многие невыносимо страдают, рождаются больными и ущербными, родители их не любят, кормить нечем, а другие - прям процветают?


Люди имеют разные гены, разное обучение, разное воздействие среды, и т.д.  Было бы странно если бы все были полными клонами друг друга.

Дети рождённые богатыми родителями родились в богатстве.
Дети рождённые бедными родителями родились в бедности.
Дети рождённые здоровыми родителями могут родится здоровыми. 
Дети рождённые больными родителями могут родится больными. 
Дети рождённые около 1929 в США родились в плохих экономических условиях.

И учение Кармы здесь так же убедительно как учение что "_Бог послал вашу душу родится в таких то условиях так как это хорошо для эволюции вашей души_."




> Алекс, сколько Вам лет?


29.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Его исследования числятся как псевдо-наука.


Исследования Стивенсона оспариваются некоторыми учёными. Некоторыми же принимаются. Обычная ситуация в живой науке. Более строгое изучение перерождения возможно, но постановка такого эксперимента потребует участия в нём подлинного тулку. На том уровне строгости, который был возможен, Стивенсон сделал всё, что мог - в рамках бюджета своего проекта. Строгость исследования зависит, в т.ч., от финансирования. Но если нет возможностей сделать всё идеально, это не повод вообще ничего не делать. Получены хорошие предварительные результаты. Обобщение и анализ эмпирических данных тоже важны для науки.

----------

Тао (28.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Это был бы один из хороших аргументов за перерождение если бы мы могли видет по поведению что ребёнок это взрослая личность в новом теле.
> Почему то ребёнка приходится обучать всему заново.  Как будто он никогда не знал простых вещей о мире.


если посмотреть на людей после серьезных травм, теряющих память, на инвалидов которых заново приходиться учить ходить то (по вашему) становиться очевидно, что они никогда до этого и не жили. 




> Можно исходить из поведения. Можно подождать пока он научится языку который он опять изучает заново. Почему то ребёнок не рождается с знанием своего прошлого языка...


я когда-то по немецки немного говорил, а сейчас только отдельные фразы понимаю, а еще через 10 лет и их забуду. 

Требовать 'вспомнить все' от новорожденного по меньшей мере странно.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> если посмотреть на людей после серьезных травм, теряющих память, на инвалидов которых заново приходиться учить ходить то (по вашему) становиться очевидно, что они никогда до этого и не жили.


После серьёзной травмы мозга прошлые навыки забываются так же если сломать хард-драйв то инфо на нём потеряется. Это намекает на связь мозга и памяти, навыков, и т.д.   Если травма этого мозга ведёт к потерям личности и т.д., то нечего говорить о смерти.




> Требовать 'вспомнить все' от новорожденного по меньшей мере странно.


Я не требую всё. Только что бы было ясно что ребёнок это продолжение а не новая жизнь.

----------


## AlexТ

Интересно чтиво о недостоверности "вспоминания прошлой жизни" детьми.




> July 07, 2005
> Reincarnation all over again
> 
> Last Thursday, ABC repeated its Primetime Thursday Special on Reincarnation, entitled “Back From the Dead”. This told the story of a little boy who appeared to be the reincarnation of an American World War II pilot shot down and killed by the Japanese. It seemed a pretty compelling story. From the ABC Primetime site:
> 
>     From an early age, James would play with nothing else but planes, his parents say. But when he was 2, they said the planes their son loved began to give him regular nightmares.
> 
>     "I'd wake him up and he'd be screaming," Andrea told "Primetime Live" co-anchor Chris Cuomo. She said when she asked her son what he was dreaming about, he would say, "Airplane crash on fire, little man can't get out."
>     Reality Check (sic)
> ...

----------


## Fyodor

> После серьёзной травмы мозга прошлые навыки забываются так же если сломать хард-драйв то инфо на нём потеряется. Это намекает на связь мозга и памяти, навыков, и т.д.   Если травма этого мозга ведёт к потерям личности и т.д., то нечего говорить о смерти.


Что именно ломается  при потере памяти? Где тот самый хар-драйв? 
Человеческое сознание и механизмы памяти по прежнему "черный ящик" свойства которого изучают по принципу раздражитель на входе - реакция на выходе.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я не требую все. Только что бы было ясно что ребёнок это продолжение а не новая жизнь.


Вас это ни в чём не убедит. Потому что есть какой-то смысл, который Вы находите в материализме. С верой ничего сделать нельзя, если её избрали.

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Что именно ломается  при потере памяти? Где тот самый хар-драйв?


Функция нейронов в мозгу.Мозг. 




> Человеческое сознание и механизмы памяти по прежнему "черный ящик" свойства которого изучают по принципу раздражитель на входе - реакция на выходе.







> Case studies aside, modern experiments have demonstrated that the relation between brain and mind is much more than simple correlation. By damaging, or manipulating, specific areas of the brain repeatedly under controlled conditions (e.g. in monkeys) and reliably obtaining the same results in measures of mental state and abilities, neuroscientists have shown that the relation between damage to the brain and mental deterioration is likely causal. This conclusion is further supported by data from the effects of neuro-active chemicals (such as those affecting neurotransmitters)[79] on mental functions, but also from research on Neurostimulation (direct electrical stimulation of the brain, including Transcranial magnetic stimulation).[80]
> link

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вас это ни в чём не убедит. Потому что есть какой-то смысл, который Вы находите в материализме. С верой ничего сделать нельзя, если её избрали.


Доказательства убедят.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Люди имеют разные гены, разное обучение, разное воздействие среды, и т.д.  Было бы странно если бы все были полными клонами друг друга.
> 
> Дети рождённые богатыми родителями родились в богатстве.
> Дети рождённые бедными родителями родились в бедности.
> Дети рождённые здоровыми родителями могут родится здоровыми. 
> Дети рождённые больными родителями могут родится больными. 
> Дети рождённые около 1929 в США родились в плохих экономических условиях.


Алекс, осталось только исследовать вопрос, А ПОЧЕМУ ТЕ ИЛИ ИНЫЕ ДЕТИ РОЖДАЮТСЯ У ТЕХ ИЛИ ИНЫХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ. Каким образом именно это существо  В СИЛУ КАРМЫ И АФФЕКТОВ рождается именно у этих родителей, либо, вообще, у крокодила или акулы. Или Вы думаете, что все дети рождаются в США? :Smilie:  

Вообще, мне понятно, почему у Вас отсутствует вера в перерождение и слабое понимание кармы. Потому как вы вообще не учились некоторым самым основным вещам и самое фундаментальное в Учении Будды каким-то образом осталось за пределами Вашего внимания.

29 лет человеку.....Вы человек в футляре?

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, осталось только исследовать вопрос, А ПОЧЕМУ ТЕ ИЛИ ИНЫЕ ДЕТИ РОЖДАЮТСЯ У ТЕХ ИЛИ ИНЫХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ.  Каким образом именно это существо  В СИЛУ КАРМЫ И АФФЕКТОВ рождается именно у этих родителей, либо, вообще, у крокодила или акулы. Или Вы думаете, что все дети рождаются в США?


Это вопрос берёт на веру  что есть камма и т.д. А докажите что не Бог вселяет такуюто душу в такоето тело.
Докажите что есть камма.

Ваш аргумент может использовать любой Христианин заменив Карму на "Божий план" а аффекты на "Первородный грех". 

*Если что то можно так же хорошо объяснить более простым, то это лучше так как меньше допущений.*
Бритва Оккама. lex parsimoniae.






> Вообще, мне понятно, почему у Вас отсутствует вера в перерождение и слабое понимание кармы.


Почему вы не верите в Иисуса Христа, Магомета, или какого то там Зевса?




> Потому как вы вообще не учились некоторым самым основным вещам


Каким?




> и самое фундаментальное в Учении Будды каким-то образом осталось за пределами Вашего внимания.


Где доказательства?

----------


## Fyodor

> Доказательства убедят.


Нет, не убедят. Если в качестве доказательства отсутствия перерождений вы ссылаетесь на цитаты из Вики о связи между повреждением мозга и сознанием... это вера. 
Я Вам даже больше скажу, есть связь между повреждением пальцев и способностью писать!

За сим адьёс.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Что именно ломается  при потере памяти? Где тот самый хар-драйв?


Молекулярные и клеточные механизмы памяти, кстати, очень неплохо изучены. Есть хорошая книга Эрик Кандель "В поисках памяти", рекомендую. Сейчас с помощью химии могут стирать воспоминания избирательно, проверяли, правда, пока только на мышах и беспозвоночных.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Доказательства убедят.


Докажите, что материя существует независимо от чьего-либо опыта. (Неконтролируемые события, незнание чего-либо, и чей-то повреждённый мозг - всё это виды опыта, на мой взгляд.) Доказать что-либо эмпирическими данными нельзя. Можно лишь подкрепить научную теорию, или опровергнуть её. А есть ещё принципиально неопровержимые теории, метафизические (объективная материя, или взаимодействующие потоки опыта). Ваша теория из их числа. И в этом качестве, она непобедима.

----------


## Won Soeng

Тот кто ищет в религии лишь защиты, убежища, простой жизни - часто их недополучает и разочаровывается, обнаруживая подверженность страданиям, мучениям и горю. Реальность в том, что искатели истины регулярно переживают духовные кризисы, хотят они того или нет.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Raudex (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Эделизи (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, не убедят. Если в качестве доказательства отсутствия перерождений вы ссылаетесь на цитаты из Вики о связи между повреждением мозга и сознанием... это вера.


Это общеизвестный аргумент против дуализма.  И частично это можно проверить на себе (не рекомендую).

Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или примет наркотики, или всякие гормоны...

Хорошая ссылка о связи между повреждение какой части мозга ведёт к каким умственным изменением.
http://www.headinjury.com/brainmap.htm#map

----------


## AlexТ

> Докажите, что материя существует независимо


Ваша очередь доказать перерождения и камму.  То что изменив мозг, меняется ум/сознание это проверяемый факт. В метафизику я не хочу входить, да и не нужно. Давайте говорить о том что *дано в опыте* а не в Святых Книгах. Дано ли перерождение в опыте? Можно ли это проверить? Есть ли механизм действия проверяем наукой?


Я хотел бы верить в перерождение и камму, но так как вы не можете заставить себя верить в Иисуса как сына Божьего и единственный путь в Рай а не в Ад, так и со мной в веру в перерождение и камму.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это вопрос берёт на веру  что есть камма и т.д. А докажите что не Бог вселяет такуюто душу в такоето тело.
> Докажите что есть камма.


  МАММА МИЯ!!!! Спасите меня от Ваших тараканов :Smilie:  Если вы не понимаете такой фундаментальной в буддизме вещи, и как она проявляется - что Вы вообще в буддизме делаете, драгоценный? Книжки на английском читаете?




> Ваш аргумент может использовать любой Христианин заменив Карму на "Божий план" а аффекты на "Первородный грех".


Понятие кармы в буддизме никак не заменишь божьей волею. 




> Почему вы не верите в Иисуса Христа, Магомета, или какого то там Зевса?



Потому что они не дают мне такого учения, которое отсекает корень неведенья. ЧТо такое неведенье - надо объяснять, или Вы в собственное неведенье тоже не верите?





> Где доказательства?


Того, что главное в Учении осталось за пределами Вашего внимания?  да все Ваши незрелые рассуждения о вере и камме - доказательство.

Но доказывать я Вам ничего не собираюсь. Это неблагодарный труд - потому как неведенье преодолевается только собственными усилиями. Я уже сказала - почитайте побольше о том, как зарождается семена кармы на потоке сознания, как она проявляется и каким образом происходит рождение в самсаре - в силу каких причин и как технически. 

Мне кажется, спорить дальше с Вами бесполезно. Для начала заполните пробелы в буддийском образовании - спросите совета у Зома - как. У меня другая традиция.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это общеизвестный аргумент против дуализма.  И частично это можно проверить на себе (не рекомендую).
> 
> Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или примет наркотики, или всякие гормоны...


Ум человека (существа рожденного в мире людей) очень зависим от материи. Но не полностью. И это частично можно проверить на себе (рекомендую).
Чем больше тренируете ясность ума, тем меньше эта ясность зависит от химии. Чем меньше цепляние за чувства, тем спокойнее ум, и тем меньше влияние физиологии на спокойствие и сосредоточенность.

Как только Вы обнаруживаете существ других уделов (распознаете их тела-формы и их поведение), Ваша вера в тотальную обусловленность ума мозгом очень быстро тает.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Вопрос Зому и всем кто использует материалистический пример: "_сигнал и радиоприемник_".

Как можно опытным путём проверить что ум не повреждается при повреждении соответственных частей мозга?

Пока все эмпирические доказательства показывают что изменив мозг, или действие мозга, то меняется сам ум. 

Если ум полностью зависит от мозга, и т.д. То как мы можем говорить что ум "_остаётся как радио сигнал без приёмника_"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Понятие кармы в буддизме никак не заменишь божьей волею.


Это такой же догмат веры как воля божья в Христианстве (_или других сказках_). 





> Потому что они не дают мне такого учения, которое отсекает корень неведенья. ЧТо такое неведенье - надо объяснять, или Вы в собственное неведенье тоже не верите?


Верю, но это не обязательно относится к перерождениям и загробной каммы.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ум человека (существа рожденного в мире людей) очень зависим от материи. Но не полностью. И это частично можно проверить на себе (рекомендую).
> Чем больше тренируете ясность ума, тем меньше эта ясность зависит от химии. Чем меньше цепляние за чувства, тем спокойнее ум, и тем меньше влияние физиологии на спокойствие и сосредоточенность.


Ясность, спокойствие ума зависит от определённых процессов в мозгу. 

Изменение функции в "Temporal Lobes" может привести к религиозности. Так что даже религиозность обьяснима с т.з. процессов в мозгу.

Также джханы, и т.д. коррелируют с определённой активностью в мозгу. 




> Как только Вы обнаруживаете существ других уделов...


Как эмпирично отличить это от галлюцинации?

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Какие галлюцинации? :Smilie:  Вы что не видите, что мир животных не является миром людей? Что это принципиально другой...гхм...кармический удел? :Smilie: 

Товарищи админы, ну пожалуйста, ну оградите нас от этих небуддийских теорий Алекса.....там, вроде, на форуме есть раздел о непропаганде небуддийских идей :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Какие галлюцинации? Вы что не видите, что мир животных не является миром людей? Что это принципиально другой...гхм...кармический удел?


Вы специально изменяете смысл мною сказанного (_что нету аргументов?!_). Посмотрите контекст.  

Перефразирую: *Как отличить восприятие Прет, Брахм, существ Арупа лок и т.д. от галлюцинации?*

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Перефразирую: *Как отличить восприятие Прет, Брахм, существ Арупа лок и т.д. от галлюцинации?*


Любые аргументы Вам вряд ли помогут. Давайте не будем рассматривать существ других лок. которые мы зрить не можем. Давайте поговорим хотя бы о животных. У них галлюцинации? Это кто решил? А у людей - галлюцинации?

Короче, хватит оффтопить в данной теме. Оставайтесь при своем мнении.

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, джханы и касины отличаются от сна, транса и галлюцинаций сосредоточенностью, ясностью, податливостью ума. 

Но даже до того, как Вы достигаете столь значительных способностей к сосредоточению, покою и оставлению чувственных желаний, Вы можете обнаружить улучшение способностей переносить боль, опьянение, отравление, плохое самочувствие, раздражение. Вы начинаете различать: это боль, это опьянение, это отравление, это язвительность (от повышенной кислотности), это желчность (от избытка желчи). И это оказывает на Ваш ум влияние в значительно меньшей степени, чем до того, как Вы начали отслеживать состояния ума. 

Я вполне способен выпить очень большое количество алкоголя, осознавать опьяненность и отравление, но при этом сохранять сосредоточенность, ясность ума, воспринимать инерцию органов, трудности с координацией, но удерживать ум от вялости или возбужденности. Могу переносить значительную боль без возникновения гнева и раздражения, сохраняя ясность ума и распознавая возникающие состояния (за исключением ситуации когда ум не подготовлен - увлечен, рассеян или невнимателен). 
Но я не всегда способен воздержаться от провокационного спора, а это как раз не связано с физиологией. 

Поэтому считаю следующим из моего опыта факт: зависимость ума от мозга для человека значительна, но не тотальна. Достигая значительного успокоения ума даже очень сильно раздражающие факторы остаются на периферии внимания. Можно игнорировать опьянение, отравление, боль. Не уделяя им внимания можно сохранять ясность ума, сосредоточенность, внимательность. Это не сложнее, чем игнорирование сонливости, апатии, голода, жажды, тревоги, недоброжелательности и прочих помех.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы специально изменяете смысл мною сказанного (_что нету аргументов?!_). Посмотрите контекст.  
> 
> Перефразирую: *Как отличить восприятие Прет, Брахм, существ Арупа лок и т.д. от галлюцинации?*


Я еще раз акцентирую внимание. Галлюцинация есть цепляние ума за признаки, воспринимаемые и различаемые в потоке сознания.
Галлюцинация не является проблемой, можно уделить внимание признакам, которые различаются и на основе которых конструируется форма, образ.

Для того, чтобы такое различение было возможным, нужно сохранение ума (способности направлять и удерживать внимание) ясным, спокойным и послушным. 
В трансе, во сне, в бреду - способность ума направлять и удерживать внимание - рассеяна. Внимание блуждает и оказывается то там, то там.

Сохраняя способность ума направлять и удерживать внимание, Вы можете изучать возникновение снов, видений, галлюцинаций, уделять внимание тем признакам, восприятие которых формирует распознавание сложных образов. 

В действительности, именно так эти миры и исследуются. Миры нараков, прет, асуров и дэвов камалоки воспринимаются как помехи чувственного восприятия, именно по той причине, что цепляние за человеческое восприятие отвергает эти признаки как незначимые, несущественные, не требующие внимания.

Люди порой, ненамеренно, видят тела существ других уделов, но не управляют этим видением. Связь этих существ с тем, что человек признает значимым - крайне слаба. Поэтому люди игнорируют эти существа до тех пор, пока они не прикладывают сверхусилия к воздействию на окружающий мир этого конкретного человека, по какой-либо причине.

Вы хотите доказательств? Вам придется для этого развивать способность к различению.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, джханы и касины отличаются от сна, транса и галлюцинаций сосредоточенностью, ясностью, податливостью ума.


Как я читал что те кто приняли какой то наркотик (_не принимайте!_)  тоже испытали ясность, сосредоточенность, и податливость ума.

Та же проблема. Пожалуйста всё таки ответьте как отличить видение допустим существ Аруппа Лок от галлюцинаций которые тоже могут ощущаться приятно и т.д.




> Галлюцинация есть цепляние ума за признаки, воспринимаемые и различаемые в потоке сознания.


Почему нельзя сказать что видение нарак, прет, брахм, существ Арупа лок, не является цеплянием ума за признаки, воспринимаемые и различаемые в потоке сознания?

Как я слышал что некоторые наркотики (_не принимайте их!_) могут тоже дать концентрацию и блаженные состояния ума. 




> Я вполне способен выпить очень большое количество алкоголя, осознавать опьяненность и отравление, но при этом сохранять сосредоточенность, ясность ума, воспринимать инерцию органов, трудности с координацией, но удерживать ум от вялости или возбужденности.


Это может объясняться хорошим действием Frontal Lobes что даже при пьяном состояние ума, вы помните то и то, можете это и то. Мозг это не один "цельный объект" а состоит из множества частей которые имеют разные функции. Вот у вас одни функции остаются когда другие изменяться под действием алкоголя.


Не только у Вольфа кризис веры...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ещё в копилку сомнений людей, которые чрезчур циклятся на мозге и прочем пыльном hardware:




> В отличие от классических форм материализма (включая и диалектический материализм), элиминативные материалисты отказывают духовному даже в феноменологической реальности, сводя все духовные явления (мышление, волю и т. д.) к электромагнитным, биохимическим и иным материальным процессам головного мозга. Таким образом, реален мозг и его процессы, их «духовное выражение» – чистая иллюзия. Скандал начинается с того, что элиминативному материалисту можно указать на то, что о самом мозге мы знаем лишь благодаря чувственному восприятию, умозаключениям и т. д., что делает его (как и всю материю) чистой фикцией. Т. Вуд в ходе мысленного эксперимента высказывает предположение, что Нагарджуна согласился бы с элиминативными материалистами в их отрицании реальности (даже феноменологической) духовного, но при этом немедленно потребовал бы от них признания иллюзорности и материального, причем на основе их собственной методологии.


 :Wink: 

кстати, "элиминативный материализм" в поле "Традиция" выглядит наверняка солидно!

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, да, действительно, есть вещества, которые помогают отрешиться от чувственных желаний, добиться ясности и податливости ума. Это так.
Проблема такого способа в том, что он порождает зависимость от этих веществ. Вы не умеете достигать этих состояний и Ваш ум еще больше привязывается к физиологии мозга. Поэтому в Буддизме это не практикуется. Хотя есть свидетельства о том, что этим достигаются некоторые состояния, связанные с медитативным сосредоточением. 

Я не опровергаю Вашей идеи о том, что ум человека (как и всех существ в камалоке) ОЧЕНЬ зависит от тела (и мозга). Очень сильно зависит. Но - не тотально. 
Вам нужно просто сделать это допущение, не отвергать его. У Вас разве есть аргументы, которые бы были достаточными для отвержения этого допущения на 100 процентов? Вы действительно можете для себя самого аргументированно на 100% отвергнуть допущение о том, что ум не тотально зависит от мозга?

Я бы выслушал такие аргументы. Только будьте скептичны к ним сами. Выдвигайте только те, которые на 100% требуют отвержения такого допущения, а не просто являются дробинками на весах "туда-сюда". Даже если Ваши аргументы склонятся к 99,999% - это не 100%. Нужен окончательный аргумент. Иначе, Вы вынуждены, как честный исследователь, допустить, что ум не тотально обусловлен мозгом, а Вы просто не обучены различать эту необусловленную мозгом часть ума.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Есть такая книга "Буддa, мозг и нейрофизиология счaстья" Мингьюра Ринпоче. 

Надо лошадь ставить перед телегой - понимание о том, что у всех людей есть мозг, но далеко не все люди с этим мозгом счастливы. Если бы это были только процессы в мозгу - достаточно было бы лишь всадить электрод в нужное место - и все были бы сразу счастливы. 

Поэтому, буддизм задействует определенные положительные процессы в мозгу, согласна, но это ВООБЩЕ МОЖЕТ ПРОИСХОДИТЬ только в силу кармы определенного существа. У мнггиих существ мозг никаким образом не генерирует счастья и мудрость. При полноценных его функциях.

Мы достигаем Просветления на нашей совокупности тела и ума, а ум, к сведенью, нигде в теле невозможно отыскать. И в мозгу его не отыщешь.....

----------

Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, да, действительно, есть вещества, которые помогают отрешиться от чувственных желаний, добиться ясности и податливости ума. Это так.Проблема такого способа в том, что он порождает зависимость от этих веществ.


Верно. Эти вещества имеют плохие побочные эффекты и я их не рекомендую.






> Я не опровергаю Вашей идеи о том, что ум человека (как и всех существ в камалоке) ОЧЕНЬ зависит от тела (и мозга). Очень сильно зависит. Но - не тотально... Вы действительно можете для себя самого аргументированно на 100% отвергнуть допущение о том, что ум не тотально зависит от мозга?


Было бы интересно и полностью меня переубедило бы если  можно было бы иметь ум с 0й активностью мозга (_меряется современными приборами_).

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет видения существ других уделов - только ясность ума, сосредоточенность, способность различать возникновение и прекращение феноменов - и есть гарантия. Не глаз видит формы. Глаз видит только цвет и положение. Видение формы конструируется восприятием (самджня). Вы видите то, что воспринимаете (т.е. узнаете). Незнакомые формы Вы просто не видите, упускаете, не можете воспринять и распознать. Тренируясь Вы можете их видеть. Вы будете видеть их на приборах, на фотографиях, на видео. Вы будете понимать, что это не чисто умственные фантазии, это - восприятие форм на основе цвета. 

Это как грибник, который опытен в нахождении грибов видит приметы, которые не видит неопытный, необученный человек. Необученный человек не знает, чему уделять внимание. Это как трейдер, опытный, знающий поведение рынка, видит приметы, сигналы к покупке или продаже, которых не видит неопытный, необученный человек на том же графике. Это как человек живущий среди своей нации легко узнает и различает людей, в то время как для представителя другой нации это сложно - он видит много сходств, но не видит различий и путается. 

Но не стоит думать о галлюцинациях, как о чем-то не имеющем реальной природы. Вспомните Джона Нэша и игры разума. Шизофреники воспринимают мир на основе тех же цветов и звуков. Но их восприятие - другое. Они конструируют образы и формы иначе. Они уделяют внимание признакам, которым не уделяют внимания другие люди. Это обостренное состояние восприятия. Там где обычному человеку нужно две сотни признаков, шизофренику достаточно десятка. Там где обычный человек видит беспорядочные цветные пятна, шизофреник видит людей на берегу реки. Люди воспринимают шизофрению как болезнь, но это лишь особое состояние восприятия. Таких людей нужно тренировать воспринимать как обычные люди, поскольку их ум ленится поддерживать внимание к дополнительным сотням признаков, когда они уже распознали желаемое на основе всего десятка. Если их тренировать, они обнаруживают разницу. Иногда это физиологическая проблема и эти люди не могут доверять своему восприятию целиком, они вынуждены уточнять, видят ли другие люди то же, что и они, есть ли еще признаки, которые они упускают. 

Ваша гипотеза в том, что видящие других существ видят НЕДОСТАТОЧНО внимательно (т.е. они страдают шизофренией). Однако, если Вы будете развивать внимательность,  Вы сможете проверить, что именно нужно воспринимать (т.е. конкретные признаки), чтобы видеть как шизофреник, видеть как нормальный и видеть как пробужденный.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Надо лошадь ставить перед телегой - понимание о том, что у всех людей есть мозг, но далеко не все люди с этим мозгом счастливы.


Правильно. Не у всех мозг функционирует так что есть счастье.




> Если бы это были только процессы в мозгу - достаточно было бы лишь всадить электрод в нужное место - и все были бы сразу счастливы.


Некоторым некоторые антидепрессанты или транквилизаторы помогают. Не исключаю возможность таблетки "счастья". Ведь есть эндорфины и т.д.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Какие галлюцинации? Вы что не видите, что мир животных не является миром людей? Что это принципиально другой...гхм...кармический удел?
> 
> Товарищи админы, ну пожалуйста, ну оградите нас от этих небуддийских теорий Алекса.....там, вроде, на форуме есть раздел о непропаганде небуддийских идей


Ай-ай. Задет БГМ?

----------

Vladiimir (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (27.12.2012), Леонид Ш (27.12.2012), Ондрий (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

*AlexТ*, как и *WOLF* я призываю вас податься в тантрики, возложив на разный БГМ огромный болт, ведь он этого достоин. Вы читали мои посты и должны понимать, что я имею в виду.

----------


## AlexТ

> Насчет видения существ других уделов - только ясность ума, сосредоточенность, способность различать возникновение и прекращение феноменов - и есть гарантия.


Мы все видим возникновение и прекращение. Посмотрите налево а потом направо. Вот вам пример где сначала вы видете одно, а потом другое. Одно возникает, другое прекращается.




> Ваша гипотеза в том, что видящие других существ видят НЕДОСТАТОЧНО внимательно (т.е. они страдают шизофренией). Однако, если Вы будете развивать внимательность,  Вы сможете проверить, что именно нужно воспринимать (т.е. конкретные признаки), чтобы видеть как шизофреник, видеть как нормальный и видеть как пробужденный.


Откуда вы это взяли? Что я пытался спросить это как мы можем убедится что то человек который видит существа которые другие не видят (_Брахм, Аруппа локи_) что он не воображает?

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, мозг может иметь активность и без ума. Почему Вы рассматриваете нулевую активность как свидетельство чего-либо? В нирване мозг скорее всего сохранит дельта-ритмы, поскольку будет продолжаться действие формирователей тепла и жизненной силы. Вы не там ищете. Вы просто продолжаете верить, что мозг является источником ума, а не морозным узором на стекле, проявляющемся, когда есть подходящие условия (стекло, тепло и влажность внутри, мороз снаружи). 
Какие у Вас основания так считать? Почему Вы отбрасываете возможность того, что мозг это всего лишь проявление ума в определенном уделе существования?
Несомненно, разнообразие феноменов в мирах чувств куда больше чем в мирах форм. Именно поэтому, существа устремляются в мир чувств, не удовлетворяясь рождением в мире форм или в мире без форм.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> *AlexТ*, как и *WOLF* я призываю вас податься в тантрики, возложив на разный БГМ огромный болт, ведь он этого достоин. Вы читали мои посты и должны понимать, что я имею в виду.


Есть линки к этим учениям?  Пока то что я читал о Тантре (_может я просто читал не то_) это ещё большая метафизика с всякими каналами, дэмонами, ритуалами. 


Что такое БГМ?

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, замечу, что у адептов БГМ очень фантастичное представление о карме и карма-пхале. Фактически, результат кармы - это лишь рождение индивида в определенном мире в определенный момент времени в определенном месте, о чем говорит Калачакра и на чем основана вся тантрическая астрология (Петя родился в перестройку в семье нового русского, а Вася - в семье нищего, причем, обладая абсолютно одинаковыми по механизму мозгами, Петя и Вася себя с друг с другом не путают и удовольствия от деяний Пети Вася не переживает и проблемы Васи не вызывают у Пети страданий). Все, что дальше происходит с индивидом - результат обычных физических законов.

----------

Alex (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ондрий (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс из Вашего последнего сообщения я ничего не понял. Что Вы хотели сказать? Не вижу связи с моими сообщениями. Или Вы их не поняли, или я не понимаю, как Ваши вопросы и утверждения связаны со сказанным мной. Если про лево-право я еще семантически понял (но это из категории лирического отступления или грубо говоря в огороде бузина - в Киеве дядька), то про то, что я взял, а Вы пытались спросить - не могу сопоставить даже семантически. То ли знаков препинания не хвататет, то ли слова пропущены, то ли моих способностей не хватает для осознания смысла фразы. Простите, не могли бы Вы развернуть Вашу мысль подробнее?

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, мозг может иметь активность и без ума. Почему Вы рассматриваете нулевую активность как свидетельство чего-либо?


Если ум зависит от деятельности мозга, то когда приходит смерть - ума нет. 

Не важно что может оставаться какието другие причины. Если не достаёт хоть одной необходимой причины то конец.

Если есть спичка, и специальная поверхность, но спичка мокрая, то огня не будет - хотя есть другие условия для огня.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если ум зависит от деятельности мозга, то когда приходит смерть - ума нет. 
> 
> Не важно что может оставаться какието другие причины. Если не достаёт хоть одной необходимой причины то конец.
> 
> Если есть спичка, и специальная поверхность, но спичка мокрая, то огня не будет - хотя есть другие условия для огня.



И как Вы узнали, есть ли ум, когда приходит смерть тела? Я говорю о том, что со смертью тела (мозга) прекращаются способности, обусловленные (или просто коррелирующие) работой мозга. Но это не значит, что прекращаются все способности. Как Вы можете доказать, что нет способностей, не связанных с работой мозга? Вы можете подвергать сомнению, что они есть. Но как честный исследователь, вынуждены допускать, что они могут быть, пока Вы не доказали обратного. Вы понимаете? Я не предлагаю Вам доказательств. Я спрашиваю у Вас основания, на которых допущение можно было бы отбросить. Они у Вас есть?

Остальное - вода и пустое генерирование мыслей и фраз. Только это. У Вас есть основания отбросить допущение о том, что не все способности ума связаны с деятельностью мозга?

----------


## Вантус

> Есть линки к этим учениям?  Пока то что я читал о Тантре (_может я просто читал не то_) это ещё большая метафизика с всякими каналами, дэмонами, ритуалами.


Ритуалы - это лишь прикольная эстетика. Линков нет. Тантра, главным образом, это пранаяма. Лишают себя кислорода вплоть до практически полного прекращения электрической активности мозга, раздражают определенные центры в мозге, и смотрят, что произойдет. Иногда результаты очень занимательны.



> Что такое БГМ?


Разновидность ФГМ, очень тяжелая. "Б" - от слова "буддизм".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *AlexТ*, как и *WOLF* я призываю вас податься в тантрики, возложив на разный БГМ огромный болт, ведь он этого достоин. Вы читали мои посты и должны понимать, что я имею в виду.


Надо еще иметь, - этот огромный болт......или вантус, - в крайнем случае. :Big Grin:

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс из Вашего последнего сообщения я ничего не понял. Что Вы хотели сказать? Не вижу связи с моими сообщениями. Или Вы их не поняли, или я не понимаю, как Ваши вопросы и утверждения связаны со сказанным мной. Если про лево-право я еще семантически понял (но это из категории лирического отступления или грубо говоря в огороде бузина - в Киеве дядька), то про то, что я взял, а Вы пытались спросить - не могу сопоставить даже семантически. То ли знаков препинания не хвататет, то ли слова пропущены, то ли моих способностей не хватает для осознания смысла фразы. Простите, не могли бы Вы развернуть Вашу мысль подробнее?



А я не совсем понимаю некоторые ваши высказывания. При чем тут видение возникновения и прекращения? Это вообще Буддийская позиции что видения адов и т.д. может быть без инсайта, без випассаны, и т.д. 


Как мы можем отличить ясную, приятную и концентрированую галлюцинацию от видение настоящих невидимых существ типа существ аруппа лока? И там и там может быть ясность ума, и т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> И как Вы узнали, есть ли ум, когда приходит смерть тела?


Если нет причины, то нет и следствия.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что такое БГМ?


БГМ - попросту, это нечто вроде - " Буддийский Глубокий Маразм", но у Вантуса, - единственного тут из всех, - есть от него прививка. Так что гарантированно незаразный.

А так, Алекс, тогда уж Вам лучше сразу в Дзогчен. 

Вольф, как займетесь тантрой - сообщите. Очень любопытно посмотреть - какие еще матеморфозы будут. Только и там без веры низзя.

----------


## Aion

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


По-моему, у разных ходоков разные пути...

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А так, Алекс, тогда уж Вам лучше сразу в Дзогчен.


Это авторитетное учение Дзогчен по версии (HH Dilgo Khyentse Rinpoche)?
http://www.nyingma.com/dzogchen1.htm

Пока меня интересует некоторые учения о Анатте (типа того что я писал здесь, и  здесь, и здесь ),  Банкей и Лин-чи там где они согласуются с суттами.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

о! б-гоизбранные подключились 

--




> Ясность, спокойствие ума зависит от определённых процессов в мозгу. 
> 
> Изменение функции в "Temporal Lobes" может привести к религиозности. Так что даже религиозность обьяснима с т.з. процессов в мозгу.
> 
> Также джханы, и т.д. коррелируют с определённой активностью в мозгу.


wow, у Вас имеется опыт дхьяны? Может и про ниббану заодно поведаете: ну и как оно, эмпирически-то? -)

----------


## AlexТ

> wow, у Вас имеется опыт дхьяны? Может и про ниббану заодно поведаете: ну и как оно, эмпирически-то? -)


Есть научные эксперименты насчёт действия мозга. Сейчас это уже не предположение что сознание зависит от мозга.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Есть научные эксперименты.


и что они доказывают? или не доказывают?

----------


## AlexТ

> и что они доказывают? или не доказывают?


Что сознание и умственные функции зависят от функции мозга.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ай-ай. Задет БГМ?


Да он не только у Пемы проявляется. Некоторые думаю и на костер бы потащили в более дикие времена.




> *AlexТ*, как и *WOLF* я призываю вас податься в тантрики, возложив на разный БГМ огромный болт, ведь он этого достоин. Вы читали мои посты и должны понимать, что я имею в виду.


А зачем куда-то подаваться, если наконец нашел себя, и больше ничего не нужно?

----------

Маркион (02.01.2013), Ондрий (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ритуалы - это лишь прикольная эстетика. Линков нет. Тантра, главным образом, это пранаяма. Лишают себя кислорода вплоть до практически полного прекращения электрической активности мозга, раздражают определенные центры в мозге, и смотрят, что произойдет. Иногда результаты очень занимательны.


Занимательны, но это галлюцинации ума, к тому же пранаяма очень вредна для здоровья. Нужно просто честно признать, что эти картины и события построены умом. Еще вещества есть, они иногда дают эффект покруче пранаямы. Я пробовал и то и другое, и практически каждый раз были видения и еще много чего выплывающего из подсознания. Сейчас мне даже не нужно ни веществ, ни кислородного голодания, я могу настраивать свой ум на грани засыпания так, что эти видения и звуки появляются, но теперь я более внимателен, и четко вижу, что все это игра собственного сознания и подсознания. Никакой мистики. Но я прекрасно понимаю, что люди с религиозно-мифическим мировозрением увидят в этом то, что хотят увидеть, и для них это послужит подтверждением своей картины мира.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012)

----------


## Alex

> ...наконец нашел себя, и больше ничего не нужно?


Если это так — я лично за вас рад. Правда, без стёба. Но... помните сказку про мальчика, который кричал "Волки, волки!". На моей памяти это уже не первый случай вашего самонахождения. Совсем недавно ведь вы уже устраивали в точности такой же перформанс с убиранием традиции и последующим покаянием.

Впрочем, дело ваше, вы уже взрослый самостоятельный человек. Ведь да?

----------

Pema Sonam (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если это так — я лично за вас рад. Правда, без стёба. Но... помните сказку про мальчика, который кричал "Волки, волки!". На моей памяти это уже не первый случай вашего самонахождения. Совсем недавно ведь вы уже устраивали в точности такой же перформанс с убиранием традиции и последующим покаянием.





> Я ведь в прошлый свой кризис веры, который случился весной, практически отбросил буддизм, прямо чуть-чуть осталось до полной свободы... и снова засосало. Теперь уже я не повторю прошлой ошибки.


Сейчас я уверен на 100%, что назад в религию не вернусь, тогда такой уверенности у меня не было.

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ваша очередь доказать перерождения и камму.  То что изменив мозг, меняется ум/сознание это проверяемый факт. В метафизику я не хочу входить, да и не нужно. Давайте говорить о том что *дано в опыте* а не в Святых Книгах. Дано ли перерождение в опыте? Можно ли это проверить? Есть ли механизм действия проверяем наукой?


Метафизика эмпирически недоказуема - в т.ч. материализм. Мозг и сознание, которое меняется при изменении мозга есть содержание опыта. Нет ничего, о чём мы говорили бы, не представленное в опыте (хотя бы представлений). То, что находится за опытом, предмет веры, недоказуемой и неопровержимой. Научно можно делать объяснения и предсказания, находить эмпирические подкрепления гипотез и опровержения. Стивенсон проверял рассказы детей, отсеивая случаи заинтересованности, десяток случаев подкрепил теорию перерождения. Если бы вообще не находилось соответствий, это послужило бы опровержением.

----------


## Sadhak

> Разные действия нейронов в мозгу, разные проявленные гены, разное воздействие друзей, разное воспитание, и т.д.,.


У меня друзья детства близнецы. Одни гены, воспитание, среда и даже еда. Но с смого дет.сада имели совершенно противоположные характеры, а со школы уже и круги общения. В итоге один получил срок. второй живет нормальной жизнью.




> Может все случаи детей вспоминающих якобы свою прошлую жизнь это такая экстрасенсорика. Они увидели чью то жизнь и идентифицировались с ней.
>  Дети могут ещё не различать между воспоминанием своей и чей то жизни.


 Это может быть, сам думал об этом. Меня как-то несколько напрягает противоречие между каноническим сроком бардо и все эти "умершие" вещающие через десятки, а то и сотни лет после смерти. Я как-то даже тему поднимал об этом. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....966&highlight=
В любом случае, все эти концепции реинкорнации или даже наличия "я" держатся только на одном - содержании памяти. Обнулите эту информацию и нельзя будет говорить даже о том, что проснулся тот же самый человек что заснул вчера. А память изменять могут уже даже сегодня. А если у нас все эти концепции о перерождениях и "я" строятся на столь текучей и непрочной информации, то ее изменение, перезаписывание, перемещение или любые другие метаморфозы могут привести к появлению самых разных концепций и "законов" кармы, бардо, реинкорнации или вещающих медиумов.

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вы специально изменяете смысл мною сказанного (_что нету аргументов?!_). Посмотрите контекст.  
> Перефразирую: *Как отличить восприятие Прет, Брахм, существ Арупа лок и т.д. от галлюцинации?*


Никак, если человек один, и нет видеозаписи удачной. Иногда нечеловеческие существа попадают в поле зрение сразу нескольких свидетелей, иногда даже на видео. Но это никак не исследуется, потому что поток достоверных сообщений связан с фейком (учёному легко потерять репутацию, хотя бы один раз перепутав одно с другим) и никакими степенями +100 к ЧСВ не награждается. Должно быть несколько свидетелей, всё как обычно.

----------


## Neroli

> Разные действия нейронов в мозгу, разные проявленные гены, разное воздействие друзей, разное воспитание, и т.д.,.


Вот вы говорите воспитание... Воспитание это ведь не материальное, но оно способно менять сознание, а сознание продукт мозга, значит воспитание  способно изменить сам мозг, действие нейронов в нем? Т.e. не материальное меняет материальное. Такое разве может быть?

----------


## Германн

> Что я пытался спросить это как мы можем убедится что то человек который видит существа которые другие не видят (_Брахм, Аруппа локи_) что он не воображает?


В Приморье для этого используются коллективные походы на хребет Чандалаз. Он славится частыми встречами с духами, при свидетелях. Подобные места разбросаны по всей Земле, самое обычное дело. Но это никак не связано с принятием или отвержением религии. Религия смысл жизни, а это так, ерунда.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вот вы говорите воспитание... Воспитание это ведь не материальное, но оно способно менять сознание, а сознание продукт мозга, значит воспитание  способно изменить сам мозг, действие нейронов в нем? Т.e. не материальное меняет материальное. Такое разве может быть?


Да так и есть, конечно меняет. Выше приводили Мингьюра Ринпоче "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья. Как изменить жизнь к лучшему. Практическое руководство" или есть целый цикл исследований ЕСДЛ и ученых на КТ где они убеждались именно в физическом изменении мозга и радикальном отличии мозга сильного практика от нормального мозга мирянина, т.е. медитация напрямую меняет не только свойства, но и саму органику мозга.

----------

Neroli (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012)

----------


## До

> Хотел привести некоторые слова ув. Ассаджи недавно сказанные им на форуме http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1082.20. Я думаю Вам Вольф будет интересно его мнение,оно как раз касается "догматичности" буддизма.


У него _переводческий буддизм_. Разница между "правильным буддизмом" Ассаджи и неправильным, в который верим мы, в каких-то тонкостях грамматики перевода фраз. У Будды небыло "четырех благородных истин", это все _слух_, а были "четыре истины благородного", вот это подлинная штука. У Будды небыло "доктрины". (А "учение"? Ведь это синонимы.) Нет, на самом деле, были просто практические _инструкции_. И тому подобные срывы покровов.





> Больше того, обнаружилось, что "Четыре благородные истины" - это русская калька с "Four Noble Truths", изобретения британских буддологов, создавших западный рационально-этический буддизм, где эти четыре утверждения выступают в качестве основополагающей доктрины.
> 
> На самом же деле "Четыре действительности для Благородных" (ария-сачча) относятся к исследованию на опыте "Обусловленного возникновения"
> (см. Саммадиттхи сутту и Ниббедхика сутту). Опытными фактами эти четыре действительности являются для Благородных личностей. Неподготовленному человеку они непонятны.
> 
> Популярный буддизм соотносится с учением Будды примерно так, как рассуждения о том, что "всё состоит из вибраций и пустоты", соотносятся с квантовой физикой. Вероятно, действительно лучше изучать позитивную психологию, чем практиковать такой буддизм.
> 
> Я не встречал в учении Будды доктрины. Это учение описывает путь практики, довольно просто в применении и приводит к необыкновенным результатам. Трудно бывает восстановить и применить забытые в наши дни детали.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Raudex (29.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Лери (27.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

Чем отличается философия Будды от философии Гераклита Эфесского?
Ответ: да практически ничем!
- Все течет и движется, и ничего не пребывает
- Существуют периодические эпизоды мирового пожара, во время которых космос уничтожается, чтобы возродиться снова
а также "Поклонение традиционной религии — глупость, хотя случайно может указывать на истину"

Зачем буддизм?
Буддизм это очень удачная компиляция (All-in-one).

Есть вот такая вещь (Пусковое устройство)

стоит 8000 руб!

чем оно отличается от: АКБ 44 ач (3000 руб) + Зарядное устройство (1000 руб) + провода (500 руб) = 4500 руб

Да ничем по сути.
За исключением "пупсечного" корпуса, где все удобно помещается и который удобно таскать, и не надо путаться в проводах.

Меня вот например жаба душит такую вещь покупать, т.к. Зарядное устройство и провода у меня и так есть.
Я человек рациональный и прагматичный.

Вот если она у меня уже была (родился в стране с традицией)....
Или если бы мне ее подарил бы кто нибудь.....

Так что Волк, не морочься.
Все правильно сделал  :Smilie: 


А по поводу смысла жизни Толстой Л.Н. в "Крейцеровой сонате" написал.
Что если бы даже цель человеческой жизни теоретически существовала, 
то по достижении этой цели жизнь должна была бы автоматически прекратится.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Леонид Ш (27.12.2012), Ондрий (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Чем отличается философия Будды от философии Гераклита Эфесского?
> Ответ: да практически ничем!
> - Все течет и движется, и ничего не пребывает
> - Существуют периодические эпизоды мирового пожара, во время которых космос уничтожается, чтобы возродиться снова
> а также "Поклонение традиционной религии — глупость, хотя случайно может указывать на истину"


От Гераклита мало что осталось. Но он обожествлял конфликт ("вражда есть закон"), что сразу же отличает от Дхармы.

----------

Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> От Гераклита мало что осталось. Но он обожествлял конфликт ("вражда есть закон"), что сразу же отличает от Дхармы.


Германн, у Вас безусловно багаж знаний по философии больше чем у меня (мне так кажется, лучше Вы в этом разбираетесь)
Я имел в виду, что философские идей витали в воздухе и приходили умным людям в голову практически одновременно.
Как изобретения лампочки, радио, телевидения....

В данном конкретном случае не понравилась Волку концепция "Все-в-одном".
Да не проблема, все можно найти по отдельности, дешевле и не хуже.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Вообще, наука занимается (предпочитает заниматься) повторяющимися, а в идеале воспроизводимыми явлениями. В остальных нет практического смысла: нельзя найти инженерное применение единичному событию (чуду). Неявным образом, это влияет на выбор предмета исследования. Потому что учёный живой человек, и если гранты не светят, карьера не строится, то зачем ему всё это нужно. Накоплено множество "неудобных фактов", не имеющих на сегодняшний день объяснения (и всегда так было), их не отрицают огульно, но и заниматься ими никто из серьёзных учёных не хочет. Бонусов нет никаких, только риск подмочить репутацию. Тот же Стивенсон годами добросовестно работал, делал акцент на объективно наблюдаемых явлениях (откуда тема травм и родинок), отсеивал спорные случаи, но репутацию всё равно подмочил.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, конечно же, я в этом случае не про Вас К Вам у меня только одна "претензия" - слишком много разговоров о какой-то мифической духовности. С 20 до 30 лет общалась с огромным количеством питерской творческой элиты, о духовности просто слышать уже не могу - при том. что все эти талантливые питерские поэты, художники и прочее - не могли совершенно справляться с собственными жизнями, семьями и чувствами, постоянно творя разные малоблагие вещи. При этом понимала, что Духовность - это просто интеллигентсткое понятие, и к буддизму, думаю, оно никакого отношения не имеет


Мне очень жаль, что для вас это так. Могу только заметить, что ваше представление о духовности не совпадает с моим. Духовность - это не мирские ценности, а именно религиозные, надмирские.

Вообще, друзья мои, смею напомнить, что тема о кризисах и их преодолении, а не призыв эти кризисы и примитивный материализм здесь демонстрировать и проявлять тем самым неуважение к буддизму.

Вольф - вы перешли границу, до которой можно было вас поддерживать и сочувствовать вам. Если у вас личные проблемы, а никакой не духовный кризис, то это не причина обвинять в них буддизм, особенно здесь.  Это, по меньшей мере, не этично.

Алекс, может, наконец, вы отвлечетесь от разговоров о мозге? Или давайте вынесем мозги в другую тему, терпеть это уже нет сил.
Еще раз призываю не выходить за рамки буддийского мировоззрения. Гораздо лучше было бы, если бы кто-то поделился опытом преодоления кризисов и сомнений. Толк был бы хоть. Если нет - я тему закрою, хоть и жаль. Думал, что эта тема была бы полезна для всех. 
Убедительная просьба - воинствующих материалистов эту тему покинуть.

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Вадим Л (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если нет - я тему закрою, хоть и жаль. Думал, что эта тема была бы полезна для всех. 
> Убедительная просьба - воинствующих материалистов эту тему покинуть.


Дорогой Федор, эта тема кажется весьма полезной и интересной  :Smilie: . А чего нам бояться "воинствующих материалистов"? Везде, где присутствует Алекс, обсуждения носят интеллектуальный характер. Он пытается быть честным с самим собой, поэтому предлагаю его не сжигать на костре (этой темы) как еретика  :Wink: .

У меня, кстати, такое мнение, что те, кто сильно заморочен на перерождениях, просто обязательно должны переживать либо кризисы веры, либо приступы фанатизма. И то, и другое нельзя назвать полезным для Пути, поэтому лучше все-таки смещать практические акценты на работу над собой "здесь и сейчас". Мне также кажется, что сильный "перекос" внимания от "здесь и сейчас" на перерождения ведет либо к неявному введению в свое сознание концепции атмана (при этом на словах можно яростно нападать на эту концепцию), либо к нигилизму... 

А что касается _теории_ перерождений, то это - интересная тема (если ей не заболевать), и тут вполне можно выслушать всех, включая самых жестких материалистов и самых заядлых мистиков  :Smilie: .

----------

Atmo Kamal (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Vladiimir (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> У меня, кстати, такое мнение, что те, кто сильно заморочен на перерождениях, просто обязательно должны переживать либо кризисы веры, либо приступы фанатизма.


С сильно замороченными на чем бы то ни было все понятно, что здесь обсуждать. Тем не менее, знание о перерождении и законах каммы, на мой взгляд, объясняют все и разрешает многие сомнения и несоответствия. Сразу складывается пазл, по образному выражению Зома. 




> поэтому лучше все-таки смещать практические акценты на работу над собой "здесь и сейчас".


Лучше все-таки иметь правильные взгляды, в том числе на перерождения и работать над собой "здесь и сейчас". Если этих взглядов не иметь - смысла в этой работе нет никакого, поскольку цель, которую Будда ставил - освобождение от страданий не только конкретной жизни, но и выход из бесконечного круга перерождений, что, собственно и есть конечная цель.

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот если она у меня уже была (родился в стране с традицией)....
> Или если бы мне ее подарил бы кто нибудь.....
> 
> Так что Волк, не морочься.
> Все правильно сделал


Я не критикую буддизм, и считаю его полезным и самым лучшим из религиозных учений за всю известную историю человечества, ну наверное еще адвайта-веданта тоже не менее хороша. Будда проник во многое и опередил свое время в понимании человеческой психологии. А то, что его учение содержит религиозные догмы, такие как перерождения, карму, дихотомию - сансара (страдания) / нирвана (освобождение от страданий), то это были естественные вещи для мировосприятия его самого, и его современников в Индии того времени. Для них это была реальность - и другой реальности, для большинства индусов того времени не существовало. В целом же многие религии, и буддизм в особенности, учат людей гармоничным взаимоотношениям, нравственности, доброте. Для современных людей, в традиционных буддийских странах, которые до сих пор живут в мире где есть перерождения, карма и сансара с нирваной, буддизм - это лучшее, что можно представить. И даже для многих европейцев, у кого сохранилось религиозно-мифическое мировозрение - это будет точно так же. Например мне, мой духовный поиск и буддизм в частности много дали в плане нравственности и гармоничного отношения к миру. Я впитал из этого учения все, что мог впитать и постиг все, что мог постигнуть, не разделяя мифической картины мира, которая сопутствует многим положениям буддизма.

Для меня сейчас в первую очередь важно гармоничное отношение к самому себе, к окружающим людям и к окружающему миру (природе). Дальше буду идти своим путем, продолжая изучать свой ум и окружающий мир, хотя можно сказать, что уже обретено некоторое пробуждение, и теперь мне не нужно гнаться за чем-то.

Что касается научной картины мира, то я понимаю, что она пока еще не окончательная и будет дополняться новыми открытиями. И то что сейчас кому-то кажется мистическим и паранормальным - найдет научные обоснования. Конечно это не касается таких явных мифологических идей, придуманных человеком, как загробная жизнь, промысел божий, перерождения, карма и т.п.

Хотя скажем к такой идее как карма, есть вполне обоснованные предпосылки, только они не выходят за рамки одной жизни. Например, когда человек достигает определенной степени внимательности, он начинает видеть, что злоба, агрессия, гнев, зависть, и т.п. вполне естественно вызывают аналогичную реакцию окружающих, даже если они не проявлены в виде дел или слов, т.к. многие люди считывают тонковербальную информацию, поведенческие реакции, физиогномику и т.п. И напротив человек добрый, открытый, выстроивший вокруг себя гармонию, вызывает у окружающих чаще всего положительный отклик и соответствующее отношение. Если же эти вещи проявляются в словах или делах, то тут все еще очевиднее.

Кстати видение умов людей при помощи получения тонковербальной информации, в религиозно-мифологическом мировосприятии считается сверх-способностью. Но не вижу в этом ничего сверхъестественного, и обладаю такой способностью с детства, причем с практикой внимательности к своему телу и уму - эта способность сильно возросла. При общении с людьми, я подсознательно считываю информацию с моторики тела и глаз, мимики, физиогномики, интонации, перемен тембра голоса, построении фраз и т.п., и иногда вижу собеседника насквозь, его настроение и состояние ума, вплоть до знания дословно, что он будет говорить дальше, и знания что он будет делать дальше. Конечно это не всегда работает, а только тогда когда сам находишься в уравновешенном, бодром состоянии и внимательность достаточно обострена. Думаю многие знакомы с этим.

На сегодняшний день у человечества как вида, одна основная проблема - это потребительское, эгоистическое, дисгармоничное отношение к окружаещему миру. И жертвами общества потребления становятся как религиозные люди, так и нет. Поэтому гораздо важнее на мой взгляд, для западных людей не искусственно культивировать в себе религиозность и пытаться принять догмы древних учений, а развивать в себе правильное, гармоничное, добросердечное отношение к себе, другим людям и окружающему миру.


P.S. Думаю, на этой положительной ноте, я и закончу свое общение на БФ, дабы не вызывать негатива, и попыток закидать камнями, за несогласие с древнеиндийскими догмами  :Smilie:

----------

Лери (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дорогой Федор, эта тема кажется весьма полезной и интересной . А чего нам бояться "воинствующих материалистов"? Везде, где присутствует Алекс, обсуждения носят интеллектуальный характер. Он пытается быть честным с самим собой, поэтому предлагаю его не сжигать на костре как еретика .


Мне кажется, что проблема (части людей, которые попали в ряды буддистов) это то, что они действительно воспринимают себя как больных, Будду - как врача, а Дхарму - как лекарство. Только диагноз они поставили себе самостоятельно - и в итоге Дхармой пытаются вылечиться не от того. 

Вылечить Дхармой органические повреждения, или использовать её для производства дофаминов-серотонинов, или пытаться найти в Дхарме описание функцинирования мира для комфортного и эффективного в нём проживания - всё это конечно возможно, но скорее в качестве побочного эффекта - да и то не всегда.

Индусы двадцать пять веков назад искали спасение от бесконечного круговращения перерождений - это была превалирующая точка зрения и исключений практически не было. Когда Учение Будды зашагало по планете - оказалось, что не у всех имеется такое представление о существовании, как о череде перерождений - китайцы вообще например были удивлены этому и предпочли бы скорее радоваться бесконечным перерождениям, чем стремиться их прервать. Но потом теорию перерождений тоже приняли в несколько адаптированном виде - и это ничуть не менее эффективно.

Я наверное крамольную вещь скажу - Дхарма стоит того, чтобы к ней обратиться, даже если не верить в перерождения и карму. Она ценна и без этого - а к тому же есть альтернативные объяснения перерождений и кармы, специально для западных сценитистов. Не обоснование теории для средневековых индусов, которая как школьный курс физики (пардон за гумманитарное сравнение, у меня превратное представление о физике), а разложение по полочкам для современных сциентистов - это как университетский курс физики. Тут, правда, нюанс - обе физики, простая и сложная (которая ставит с ног на голову некоторые утверждения простой) работают одинаково, только у большинства даже нет возможности сравнить это, поскольку они не будут заниматься физическими опытами НИКОГДА, а будут просто верить в то, что изучали.

Кончено, культурный фон современности не позволит сциентистам верить во всякое "недоказуемое мракобесие" - сложно их за это винить. Ну и пусть решают свою проблему сами.

Ещё причину духовных кризисов вижу в том, что нет у большинства "кризисных" практикующих настоящих Учителей. Это, кстати, ключевой пункт.

А также оффтоп - Вантус, а зачем так заморачиваться и заниматься потреблением лишнего индусского кода вокруг пранаямы, если можно просто угореть по холотропному дыханию? Результаты-то те же и даже быстрее, без всякого БГМ  :Wink:

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Иными словами, Вольф, свергнем все то, о чем знал Будда в результате сверхчеловеческого видения и поведал нам, как ненужное и приспособим буддизм под свои собственные взгляды и нужды. Падение Дхаммы налицо с таким-то мировоззрением.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Тао (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я пробовал и то и другое, и практически каждый раз были видения и еще много чего выплывающего из подсознания. Сейчас мне даже не нужно ни веществ, ни кислородного голодания, я могу настраивать свой ум на грани засыпания так, что эти видения и звуки появляются, но теперь я более внимателен, и четко вижу, что все это игра собственного сознания и подсознания.


Сдается мне, что вы попусту бахвалитесь (ибо если могли бы вы настраивать свой ум, то не устраивали бы периодических бессмысленных срачей в темах, в коих ничего не понимаете). А пранаяма нужна для прикола, а не для здоровья. Без забавы же и здоровье не нужно.

----------

Alex (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Это общеизвестный аргумент против дуализма.  И частично это можно проверить на себе (не рекомендую).
> 
> Если человек выпьет алкоголь, или примет наркотики, или всякие гормоны...
> 
> Хорошая ссылка о связи между повреждение какой части мозга ведёт к каким умственным изменением.
> http://www.headinjury.com/brainmap.htm#map


Вы не поняли. 

Ничего не зная про строение мозга, но делая собственные наблюдения, я могу заметить, что повреждение пальцев ведёт к потере способности писать, из чего следует вывод, что способность писать заключена в пальцах правой руки. Достаточно баскетбольный мяч прямыми пальцами встретить и будут проблемы пару недель независимо от сознания и прошлого умения красиво писать. 

Ещё занятно рассмотреть случаи когда люди оставались только с половиной мозга (посмотрите Hemispherectomy), но при этом продолжали успешно функционировать. 

Но каким образом информация о строении тела и его функционировании отвергает перерождения? Как это опровергает буддийский воззрения? 
Какая функция тела опровергает существование перерождений?

----------

Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А также оффтоп - Вантус, а зачем так заморачиваться и заниматься потреблением лишнего индусского кода вокруг пранаямы, если можно просто угореть по холотропному дыханию? Результаты-то те же и даже быстрее, без всякого БГМ


Я уже привык, мне индусский код родной. Еще бы - за 15 -то лет и вам много чего родным сделается.

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы не поняли. 
> 
> Ничего не зная про строение мозга, но делая собственные наблюдения, я могу заметить, что повреждение пальцев ведёт к потере способности писать, из чего следует вывод, что способность писать заключена в пальцах правой руки.


Не читал, но осуждаю?



> Но каким образом информация о строении тела и его функционировании отвергает перерождения? Как это опровергает буддийский воззрения? 
> Какая функция тела опровергает существование перерождений?


А что опровергает то, что в одном с вами доме живет человек-паук? Просто вы его не видите, он прячется.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если это так — я лично за вас рад. Правда, без стёба. Но... помните сказку про мальчика, который кричал "Волки, волки!". На моей памяти это уже не первый случай вашего самонахождения. Совсем недавно ведь вы уже устраивали в точности такой же перформанс с убиранием традиции и последующим покаянием.


Да ну и что? 
Все меняется.
Лучше 100 раз убирать и возвращать, чем 1 раз вцепиться мертвой хваткой и ни о чем не думать вообще.

----------


## Fyodor

> Не читал, но осуждаю?


Читал и не осуждаю. Прочитайте сообщение до конца.

----------


## Вантус

> Читал и не осуждаю. Прочитайте сообщение до конца.


Я прочитал, там написан типичный БГМный паралогизм.

----------

Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Ещё причину духовных кризисов вижу в том, что нет у большинства "кризисных" практикующих настоящих Учителей.


А на мой взглляд это и есть самая основная причина.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> А что опровергает то, что в одном с вами доме живет человек-паук? Просто вы его не видите, он прячется.


А какой ответ будет правильным с точки зрения капалика с 15 летним стажем?

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Занимательны, но это галлюцинации ума, к тому же пранаяма очень вредна для здоровья. Нужно просто честно признать, что эти картины и события построены умом. Еще вещества есть, они иногда дают эффект покруче пранаямы. Я пробовал и то и другое, и практически каждый раз были видения и еще много чего выплывающего из подсознания. *Сейчас мне даже не нужно ни веществ, ни кислородного голодания, я могу настраивать свой ум на грани засыпания так, что эти видения и звуки появляются*, но теперь я более внимателен, и четко вижу, что все это игра собственного сознания и подсознания. Никакой мистики. Но я прекрасно понимаю, что люди с религиозно-мифическим мировозрением увидят в этом то, что хотят увидеть, и для них это послужит подтверждением своей картины мира.


Это наикрутейший плод практики. Настройте, пожалуйста, свой ум, засыпая, на полный уход от страдательности. Или, еще лучше, на полное просветление. Сразу уж.




> Я впитал из этого учения все, что мог впитать и постиг все, что мог постигнуть, не разделяя мифической картины мира, которая сопутствует многим положениям буддизма.
> 
> Для меня сейчас в первую очередь важно гармоничное отношение к самому себе, к окружающим людям и к окружающему миру (природе). Дальше буду идти своим путем, продолжая изучать свой ум и окружающий мир, хотя можно сказать, что уже обретено некоторое пробуждение, и теперь мне не нужно гнаться за чем-то.


Вольф, а я и не думала, что у Вас все ТАК ПЛОХО.Остается только помолиться за то, чтобы Вы преодолели ложные взгляды......

----------


## Вантус

> А какой ответ будет правильным с точки зрения капалика с 15 летним стажем?


 А вам какое дело?

----------


## Германн

> Это наикрутейший плод практики. Настройте, пожалуйста, свой ум, засыпая, на полный уход от страдательности. Или, еще лучше, на полное просветление. Сразу уж.


Он описал т.н. гипнагогические галлюцинации, имхо. (Краевой вариант нормы, многие люди при засыпании имеют такой опыт, при переутомлении.) Практика здесь вообще ни при чём.

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Специально для неофита, разъясняю, что ему впарили туфту под видом логического объяснения, а он пересказывает.



> Вы не поняли. 
> 
> Ничего не зная про строение мозга, но делая собственные наблюдения,


Вы настолько самоуверены, что ставите "собственные наблюдения" с опытом сотен ученых, которые только тем и занимаются, что изучают работа мозга?



> я могу заметить, что повреждение пальцев ведёт к потере способности писать, из чего следует вывод, что способность писать заключена в пальцах правой руки. Достаточно баскетбольный мяч прямыми пальцами встретить и будут проблемы пару недель независимо от сознания и прошлого умения красиво писать.


Это все уже было



> Диплом биолога:"Определение органа слуха у тараканов":"Поставим таракана на стол и постучим рядом с ним по столу. Таракан слышит стук, пугается и бежит. Повторяем с предварительным обрывом ног у таракана. Имеем: таракан вообще не бежит. Таким образом органом слуха у таракана являются ноги"


Все очень просто - при исследовании мы обнаруживаем (в своем опыте), что способность писать пропадает при исчерпывающем перечне причин - повреждении руки, повреждении определенного отдела мозга, при повреждении определенных нервов, соединяющих руку с мозгом. С перерождениями ничего такого не обнаруживается.



> Ещё занятно рассмотреть случаи когда люди оставались только с половиной мозга (посмотрите Hemispherectomy), но при этом продолжали успешно функционировать.


Занятно, но объяснимо исходя из строения мозга - в нем многие функции дублируются в обоих полушариях, а другие - могут быть переназначены другим группам нейронов. Перерождений, независимого сознания и т.п. это никак не доказывает.



> Но каким образом информация о строении тела и его функционировании отвергает перерождения? Как это опровергает буддийский воззрения? 
> Какая функция тела опровергает существование перерождений?


Перерождения, независимое сознание и т.п. не требуются для объяснения функционирования тела и ума, являются избыточными сущностями.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Был у меня кризис на почве идеи о том, что в бесконечном прошлом всё уже должно было случиться. Пока не познакомился с понитием "мощность множества" (бесконечное количество вариантов будущего может быть больше бесконечного множества эпизодов прошлого), находился в состоянии иррациональной веры в Прибежище - как верят в Бога. Потому что иначе нет смысла.

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я уже привык, мне индусский код родной. Еще бы - за 15 -то лет и вам много чего родным сделается.


Привычка - страшная сила :Smilie:  Может, уже пора пересмотреть некоторые родные привычки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Привычка - страшная сила Может, уже пора пересмотреть некоторые родные привычки?


Мне не нужно, мне и с ними неплохо.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А чего нам бояться "воинствующих материалистов"? Везде, где присутствует Алекс, обсуждения носят интеллектуальный характер


Интеллектуал - это еще не значит материалист. Не стоит ставить между ними знак равенства. У меня лично не возникает впечатления, что идеалисты (не говоря уж о буддистах) - дураки.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Если нет свободы воли, жизнь и полное небытие тождественны. Нет никакого смысла. Свобода воли исключает полную сводимость принимаемых решений к внешним факторам, а сотворение любого опыта однажды (Богом, или же материей) означает тотальную детерминацию человека изнве. Свободы воли нет в момент творения-появления, не откуда появиться ей и в дальнейшем. Свобода или есть (и она безначальна), или свободы нет (и тогда всё бессмысленно).

----------

Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Почему все время люди пытаются свести буддизм к философии? Потому что люди рассуждают о том, чего не видят и пытаются угадать, смоделировать, логически сопоставить. Ну, вот, зачем рассуждать о реинкарнации? Здесь есть кто-то кто помнит прошлые жизни? Давайте его послушаем. А рассуждать в стиле "я Солженицина не читал но порицаю/одобряю" - это как-то неправильно.

Я допускаю вероятность, пока нет аргумента на 100% отвергающего какие-то гипотезы. Если вероятность чуть-чуть меняется от новых аргументов - это неплохо, но недостаточно. 

Не важно, переплывете Вы реку на 1% или на 99% - в обоих случаях Вы утонете. В обычной жизни хорошей вероятности дочтаточно для принятия повседневных решений, но в поисках истины нужно только 100%

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Свобода или есть (и она безначальна), или свободы нет (и тогда всё бессмысленно).


Свобода есть, Германн, не сомневайтесь.

Только я вот уже давно вьехать не могу - о чем мы говорим-то? Что обсуждаем? Так забавно. Похоже на театр абсурда. Круто.

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Почему все время люди пытаются свести буддизм к философии?


Ну все-таки понимание, осознание - основа Пути. Без философии-то вообще никуда. Тут уж полный абсурд будет. Тушите свет!

Я, кстати, помню кое-что из прошлых жизней, но вам не скажу :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Федор Ф. По теме. Я прямо сейчас переживаю духовный кризис, это сильный жесткач, поскольку надо отказаться от некоторых привычных вещей и перейти на новые, а иначе вперед никак невозможно идти. Так, поступенчато и идет наша практика - приходится отпускать одни опоры, и становиться на другие - это довольно болезненный процесс, но в какой-то момент ты естесственным образом понимаешь, что ты вырос из этих "штанишек". И их надо " отпустить". Хорошо, когда рядом есть учитель, который может посоветовать.

Поговорить мне об этом не с кем - не хочу через переводчика, и еще с монахами и другими буддистами не на все темы можно поговорить, не хочется беспокоить их внутренние установки. А мой учитель, который мог бы мне помочь, - уже ушел из жизни. Так что придется справляться самой - ища ответ в разных источниках.

Мне, знаю, как воздух, небходимо уединиться вообще - хотя бы на месяц - я могу доверять себе в таких вещах уже. Но это технически невозможно. Поэтому надо работать над умом там, где я есть. При всех внешних помехах, которые меня раздирают на части, и которыми я вообще заниматься не хочу, но вынуждена. 

Мои действия? 
Я пока просто стараюсь спокойно наблюдать за умом и давать себе отчет о его катаклизмах - сторонне наблюдая. 
Стараюсь отдавать себе отчет, что мое состояние не обязано быть минорным и упаднеческим - все в моих руках, а мне еще надо людей поддерживать - минорное мое состояние им ни к чему.
Просто ЖДУ, потому что, как много раз уже убеждалась - оно само откристаллизуется и разродится через какое-то время. И все это игрища моего ума - а я не обязана ему потакать и впадать в страдательность. Хотя очень хотелось бы посоветоваться с мудрым человеком напрямую.....

При этом имею глубокое несомненное доверие в Учение Будды и знаю, что оно меня непременно "вывезет" :Smilie:  Просто надо не прекращать усилия в нужном направлении по накоплению добродетели и знаний, а также дать себе время, чтобы потом понять - а что это было. :Smilie:  

Это только поначалу занятий буддизмом все так радужно. Грубые аффекты вымывать гораздо легче, чем тонкие.

----------

Sadhak (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть научные эксперименты насчёт действия мозга. Сейчас это уже не предположение что сознание зависит от мозга.


Это ложное убеждение, сами исследователи куда осторожнее. Утверждается, что НЕКОТОРЫЕ способности ДОВОЛЬНО ХОРОШО коррелируют с активностью определенных зон мозга. НО ЕСТЬ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ. Мозг весьма адаптивная структура. Известны случаи поражения мозга в значимых объемах, а обнаруживалось это случайно - поведение человека было вполне обычным. 

Вы преувеличиваете, объявляя гипотезы доказанными теориями. Увы, современная наука не может доказательно утверждать происхождение ума от мозга. Есть много разных конкурирующих теорий, боюсь, Вы не знаете и пяти из нескольких сотен, раз так убежденно верите в существование некоего системного научного мейнстрима в этой области.

В физиологии на уровне корреляций есть довольно системный мейнстрим из взаимоувязанных экспериментами теорий. Но происхождение внимания и воли никак не исследовано, нет не только системы, но даже сколько-нибудь связанных исследований. Все гипотезы легко разбиваются о исследования отклонений от нормы. Даже червяк проявляет волю и сосредоточенность. Даже простейшие бактерии и фаги проявляют избирательную волю, хотя там и намека нет на мозг. Легко утверждать что наука все доказала, почитав популярные статьи. Но попробуйте только сформулировать модель разума хотя бы таракана и Вы увидите, что никакой стройности во взглядах ученых нет и в помине. Нет ни одной состоятельной теории, дающей хотя бы поверхностный эффект. Я в буддизм подался в поисках ответа на вопрос, что же такое разум. Думаете, если бы нашел удовлетворительные модели в научном сообществе, мне бы это понадобилось?

Я готов допустить, что Вы знаете что-то, чего не знаю я. Но оцениваю вероятность этого сильно ниже 50%

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Лучше все-таки иметь правильные взгляды, в том числе на перерождения и работать над собой "здесь и сейчас". Если этих взглядов не иметь - смысла в этой работе нет никакого, поскольку цель, которую Будда ставил - освобождение от страданий не только конкретной жизни, но и выход из бесконечного круга перерождений, что, собственно и есть конечная цель.


Я вот, кстати, не понимаю - а чего такого _плохого_ в том, чтобы верить в камму и перерождения? Плохость тут в том, видимо, что это типа ошибка? Так ведь вопрос открытый, а не закрытый. У человечества (в его массе), совершенно очевидно, нет знаний на этот счёт. Отсюда следует два вполне одинаковых по правдивости варианта - либо ничего нет, либо всё-таки всё есть. И принятие варианта "ничего нет" - является заведомо более ущербным во всех отношениях. Будда об этом же и говорит в МН 60, когда говорит, что глупый человек будет выбирать и придерживаться варианта "ничего нет". 




> Пока на форуме никто не может его положить на лопатки,


Где ж там - наоборот - он сам себя непрерывно кладёт на лопатки ))

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Won Soeng (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Ритл (27.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Вот вы говорите воспитание... Воспитание это ведь не материальное, но оно способно менять сознание, а сознание продукт мозга, значит воспитание  способно изменить сам мозг, действие нейронов в нем? Т.e. не материальное меняет материальное. Такое разве может быть?


Так и есть. Воспитание, как запоминание многократно воспринятого, меняет структуру мозга. Оперативная память (накопление электрического потенциала нейронных путей) при дальнейшем воздействии переходит в постоянную, т.е. приводит к анатомическим изменениям (химические изменения вызывают экспрессию генов с дальнейшим появлением новых синаптических связей).

Вообще непонятно, почему буддисты с таким недоверием относятся к научной картине. С точки зрения современной науки никакого "я" нет, или точнее "я" является когнитивным концептом зависящим от множества условий, восприятию доверять нельзя (разнообразные когнитивные искажения) и прочее что не противоречит буддийской доктрине. Это для верящих в Иегову наука - смерть, а для буддиста вполне укладывается в доктрину.

----------

Neroli (27.12.2012), Won Soeng (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар, не надо гнобить AlexT(и не только его) за его мировоззрение,зная (по Вашим словам) закон кармы. Вы неприятием людей(забанить, выгнать с форума и прочее) набираете неблагую карму, которая отзовётся в будущем. Отбросьте раздражение, злость и прочие неблагие действия по отношению ко всем людям, а не только к близким, учителям, и будет Вам Благо. Пока на форуме никто не может его положить на лопатки, но это не повод, при исчерпании аргументов(знаний) объявлять войну.


Правда? :Smilie:  Войну? :Smilie:  Отбросить злость и раздражение? Ну, хорошо, как скажете :Smilie:  Очень боюсь набрать неблагую карму.....

Да пусть стоит на ногах, родимый, и дальше. Если сделать ничего нельзя, то у меня нет никаких проблем. Еще раз повторяю, что вера и понимание приходят только при накоплении благих заслуг. А без этих заслуг нет никакого и смысла.....хотя....а почему б все равно не попытаться? бывает, человек первый раз послушает, и против, а на второй раз, вроде, пытается пошукать в себе, а вдруг, другим что-то виднее, чем себе самому? :Smilie: 

Но главная проблема форумных буддистов, что без живого учителя они......талантливые самоучки, но делают, что хотят, по типу "сделай сам", это-то и плохо......вариться в собственном бульоне.

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда вы это взяли? Что я пытался спросить это как мы можем убедится что то человек который видит существа которые другие не видят (_Брахм, Аруппа локи_) что он не воображает?


А мы ни про что не можем убедиться, что это не воображение, даже про простое чувственное восприятие.
Потому что на самом деле мир - это лишь наша воля и представление ))))

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Won Soeng (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну все-таки понимание, осознание - основа Пути. Без философии-то вообще никуда. Тут уж полный абсурд будет. Тушите свет!
> 
> Я, кстати, помню кое-что из прошлых жизней, но вам не скажу


Я, кстати, тоже помню. Но это не важно, это нужно исследовать на предмет беспочвенных галлюцинаций  :Wink: 
Что касается понимания - для начала его не нужно слишком много, достаточно того, что человек уже себе напредставлял до встречи с дхармой. Аравильные взгляды - это вовсе не идеи, модели и теории. Правильные взгляды это различение возникновения страдания, возникновения жажды, прекращения страдания и прекращения невежества.

Это вполне конкретное распознавание (праджня), а не какие-то теории по этому поводу. А вот когда распознавание тренируется, необходимы наставления более точные, чттбы ищбежать ошибок распознавания.

Все остальное это мотивация и вдохновление для вступления в поток, для обретения связи с Дхармой. 
Хотя лучшее наставление это пробужденная активность, бодхичитта. Достигнув прекращения быть учителем для всех существ.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор Ф. По теме. Я прямо сейчас переживаю духовный кризис, это сильный жесткач,


Терпения и смирения вам в помощь, Пема. Терпение - огромная сила.

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я вот, кстати, не понимаю - а чего такого _плохого_ в том, чтобы верить в камму и перерождения? Плохость тут в том, видимо, что это типа ошибка?


Да это единственно внятное объяснение всего на свете. Все остальные теории только заводят в тупик.

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А мы ни про что не можем убедиться, что это не воображение, даже про простое чувственное восприятие.
> Потому что на самом деле мир - это лишь наша воля и представление ))))


И цепляние

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я, кстати, тоже помню. Но это не важно, это нужно исследовать на предмет беспочвенных галлюцинаций


А вот здесь-то как раз и пригодится такая безошибочная, но недоказуемая вещь, как интуиция. Если она хорошо развита. конечно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> После серьёзной травмы мозга прошлые навыки забываются так же если сломать хард-драйв то инфо на нём потеряется. Это намекает на связь мозга и памяти, навыков, и т.д.   Если травма этого мозга ведёт к потерям личности и т.д., то нечего говорить о смерти.


Да, при утрате или нарушении целостности опоры опирающеесяя тоже не проявляется как прежде. Что тут странного?
Странно другое: ум человека может влиять на тело, речь и на сама ум. Если бы связь была лишь такая, как вы указываете, то есть все зависело бы исключительно от телесности, такое было бы невозможно.

*Попросту - тотальный материализм ставится под сомнение нашим субъективным переживанием собственной сознательности.*
А оно эмпирическое. Таким образом, настаивая на материи как причине всего, вы игнорируете наблюдаемый факт. А это ненаучно )))))

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И цепляние


Представление и есть цепляние (graha).

----------

Won Soeng (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я согласен с Поляковым. Взгляды буддизма весьма совместимы с научными. Чем больше занимаюсь исследованиями в области ИИ, тем чаще это замечаю. Да современная психология считай вся родом из буддизма  :Smilie:  

Далай Лама давно и планомерно общается с учеными.

Буддизм опирается на прямой эксперимент: исследование феноменов ума. Это научный метод. Есть проверяемость (архаты неоднократно подтверждали результаты исследований феноменов ума). 
Неправильным является лишь гипотетическое осмысление наставлений в практику неподготовленным, необученным и необузданным умом. Тогда возможна любая критика и протаскивание любых взглядов.

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Joy (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Вы настолько самоуверены, что ставите "собственные наблюдения" с опытом сотен ученых, которые только тем и занимаются, что изучают работа мозга?


и как Вы пришли к такому выводу?




> Все очень просто - при исследовании мы обнаруживаем (в своем опыте), что способность писать пропадает при исчерпывающем перечне причин - повреждении руки, повреждении определенного отдела мозга, при повреждении определенных нервов, соединяющих руку с мозгом. С перерождениями ничего такого не обнаруживается.


Спасибо, что повторили сказаное мной другими словами.




> Занятно, но объяснимо исходя из строения мозга - в нем многие функции дублируются в обоих полушариях, а другие - могут быть переназначены другим группам нейронов. Перерождений, независимого сознания и т.п. это никак не доказывает.


Правильно, не доказывает и не опровергает. 




> Перерождения, независимое сознание и т.п. не требуются для объяснения функционирования тела и ума, являются избыточными сущностями.


Независимое сознание - это у вас, у труиндуистов? 



> А вам какое дело?


Да никакого. Просто забавно наблюдать как труиндуист из НИИ в очередной раз пытается пройтись по Буддизму.

----------

Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Да, при утрате или нарушении целостности опоры опирающеесяя тоже не проявляется как прежде. Что тут странного?
> Странно другое: ум человека может влиять на тело, речь и на сама ум. Если бы связь была лишь такая, как вы указываете, то есть все зависело исключительно от телесности, такое было бы невозможно.
> 
> *Попросту - тотальный материализм ставится под сомнение нашим субъективным переживанием собственной сознательности.*
> А оно эмпирическое. Таким образом, настаивая на материи как причине всего, вы игнорируете наблюдаемый факт. А это ненаучно )))))


Все много тоньше. Люди не правильно понимают слово "материя", противопоставляя себя материи, также как противопоставляют горшок горшечнику. Это не является воззрением материализма, согласно которому человек со всеми своими функциями - часть материи, откуда следует, что сознание и прочее - некоторые изначально присущие материи формы деятельности, а не нечто искусственное или внешнее.

----------

Ондрий (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Терпения и смирения вам в помощь, Пема. Терпение - огромная сила.


Спасибо. Вы знаете, что порой лучший способ - посмеяться над собственным слишком серьезным восприятием. :Smilie: 

У меня ведь ничего не болит, так что не все так плачевно :Smilie: 

Думаю, как всегда бывало, наступит день, когда все внутри будет стройно. Так уже бывало не раз.

И еще хочу сказать, что именно в такие моменты кризиов наступает настоящее переосмысление и настоящий толчок. Так что этому состоянию надо радоваться, сколько бы ни казалось все настолько туманным сейчас.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Да никакого. Просто забавно наблюдать как труиндуист из НИИ в очередной раз пытается пройтись по Буддизму.


Дражайший, вы настолько невежественны, насколько и не способны к простым логическим операциям. Во-первых, я в этом самом буддизме пребываю, как уже упоминал, 15 (пятнадцать) лет. Почему я пишу традиция "капалика" - потому что в тантры, которые мне близки, происходят из этой традиции, это _традиционное тибетское_ мнение (и только ваше невежество не позволяет вам это обнаружить). Во-вторых, если нечто не опровергается, но при этом и не требуется для объяснения - оно просто не нужно. Пример - Чайник Рассела или Летающий Макаронный Монстр. Их тоже не опровергнешь, так они описаны, но для описания картины мира они, очевидно, совершенно излишни.

----------

Аурум (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ондрий (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И еще хочу сказать, что именно в такие моменты кризиов наступает настоящее переосмысление и настоящий толчок. Так что этому состоянию надо радоваться, сколько бы ни казалось все настолько туманным сейчас.


Именно эту мысль я и пытался донести с самого начала темы.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот здесь-то как раз и пригодится такая безошибочная, но недоказуемая вещь, как интуиция. Если она хорошо развита. конечно.


Интуиция это разрыв привычного шаблона узнавания. Привычно узнавать на основе 200 признаков и отбрасывать как помеху если признаков меньше 180, например. Интуиция это тренированное различение уже нескольких признаков, модет быть десятка-двух. К сожалению, такое различение длвольно мучительно, поскольку, если 150-200 признаков отличают один образ (форму) от нескольких сотен или тысяч довольно уверенно, то десяток признаков могли бы идентифицировать класс, но образа этого класса еще нет, а из существующих тысячи образов в представлении десять двадцать признаков могут свидетельствовать о различении нескольких десятков образов. Очень много сомнений.

Но это мое представление о том, что такое интуиция, я мог что-то упустить, конечно же, и построить неадекватное представление.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> откуда следует, что сознание и прочее - некоторые изначально присущие материи формы деятельности


То есть сознание присуще материи как ее свойство?
мыслящий тростник

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> То есть сознание присуще материи как ее свойство?
> мыслящий тростник


Там еще сложнее. В нормальном материализме есть глобальное свойство материи к отражению самой себя, присущее как живому, так и неживому, частным случаем которого является сознание людей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мы ни про что не можем убедиться, что это не воображение, даже про простое чувственное восприятие.


Потому в Читтаматре, к примеру : ), и утверждается: всё, воспринимаемое/различаемое омрачённым умом, во многом подобно кажимости, ибо является плодом искажённого васанами восприятия... Стало быть, в идеале заниматься нужно не миром, а своим умом.




> Потому что на самом деле мир - это лишь наша воля и представление ))))


Ущербная, как правило, личная воля и, сплошь и рядом, искажённое представление...

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Дражайший, вы настолько невежественны, насколько и не способны к простым логическим операциям. Во-первых, я в этом самом буддизме пребываю, как уже упоминал, 15 (пятнадцать) лет. Почему я пишу традиция "капалика" - потому что в тантры, которые мне близки 
> ...
> Их тоже не опровергнешь, так они описаны, но для описания картины мира они, очевидно, совершенно излишни.


Близость традиции, это как? Ритуалы с самоудушением - это моё, а в веру не верю?
Тантрик-материалист  :Big Grin: 
Чем Вам холотропное дыхание в качестве традиции не подходит?

----------


## Вантус

> Близость традиции, это как? Ритуалы с самоудушением - это моё, а в веру не верю?
> Тантрик-материалист 
> Чем Вам холотропное дыхание в качестве традиции не подходит?


В веру верить мне Будда не велит. В нужник всю веру, махасиддхи мне подсказывают. И еще кучу сверху навалить.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ондрий (27.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все много тоньше. Люди не правильно понимают слово "материя", противопоставляя себя материи, также как противопоставляют горшок горшечнику. Это не является воззрением материализма, согласно которому человек со всеми своими функциями - часть материи, откуда следует, что сознание и прочее - некоторые изначально присущие материи формы деятельности, а не нечто искусственное или внешнее.


Однако, материю таким образом нужно еще качественно определить, пока в этом направлении есть лишь туманные гипотезы метафизического толка. И, кроме того, придется тогда подвергнуть сомнению рождение существ в арупалоке, где у сознания нет вовсе никакой опоры.

Если же материя сводится в конечном итоге к потенциальности, то это противоречит основному постулату материализма: первичности материи в отношении сознания, воли и представлений.

Практически, подобные попытки свести материализм, монизм и дуализм к некой непротиворечивой системе взглядов - любопытны, но бесцельны.

Слово "таковость" прекрасно охватывает любые идеи о фундаментальной основе. К таковости в той или иной форме сводится любая философия, что людей, что богов.

Главное не путать восприятие таковости и размышления о ней. Размышления плодят гипотезы и -измы, восприятие ведет к постижению истины и освобождению от невежества и страданий.

Абстрактное сведение материальности к таковости не противоречит Дхарме. Но достаточно коснуться практических аспектов и обнаруживается разрыв между гипотетическим представлением о таковости и конкретными материальными взаимодействиями с одной стороны и феноменами чувственного восприятия - с другой.

----------


## Германн

> Только я вот уже давно вьехать не могу - о чем мы говорим-то? Что обсуждаем? Так забавно. Похоже на театр абсурда. Круто.


Обсуждаем грустный опыт Wolf. Срезался человек на материализме. Вспоминаю, в этой связи, что меня самого от материализма отвращало. На самом деле, я "болел" за пострижение Wolf-а в монахи. Мне жаль, что неурядицы на Шри Ланке так сильно повредили вере искреннего практика. Может, Wolf вернётся в буддизм ещё.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Айвар

Если ты узнаешь сомнения как простую бдительность, без всякой там последующей заумной чепухи, то тем самым ты сделаешь большое отдолжение себе и миру )))

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Там еще сложнее. В нормальном материализме есть глобальное свойство материи к отражению самой себя, присущее как живому, так и неживому, частным случаем которого является сознание людей.


Мышление, в любом материализме, ничем не отличается от информационного процесса по типу машинного. Нет принципиальной разницы между компьютером и человеком. Жизнь не отличается от полного небытия: есть лишь материя, её бесцельное движение, в котором возникают завихрения "машина", "человек", "булыжник". Совершенно равнозначные, если смотреть со стороны материи, и одинаково бессмысленные.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В нормальном материализме есть глобальное свойство материи к отражению самой себя


При тщательном рассмотрении мира материя сама по себе нигде не обнаруживается. Поэтому рассуждать о каких-то ее "глобальных свойствах" довольно нелепо, ИМХО.

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Интуиция это...


Это как раз то, о чем рассуждать не стоит. Необходимо просто к ней прислушиваться и учиться понимать, что она тебе подсказывает. Когда долго с ней работаешь, то появляется умение четко отличать истинную интуицию от собственных выдумок. Тогда знаешь ее "в лицо". Любая мысль и любое рассуждение сразу же уничтожает интуитивное знание.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обсуждаем грустный опыт Wolf. Срезался человек на материализме. Вспоминаю, в этой связи, что меня самого от материализма отвращало. На самом деле, я "болел" за пострижение Wolf-а в монахи. Мне жаль, что неурядицы на Шри Ланке так сильно повредили вере искреннего практика. Может, Wolf вернётся в буддизм ещё.


А был ли мальчик вообще? :Smilie:  Пка Вольфу буддизм был удобен- он его позволял себе практиковать. Думаю, Вольф вернется в буддизм только при одном условии - если кто-то возьмется его вырвать из удобных представлений и заставить делать то, что ему не нравится. Но, вероятно, для этого у Вольфа маловато заслуг.

В том, что мы его еще увидим на форумах с разными катаклизьмами(может, не на БФ) - не сомневаюсь. Ну ищет человек себе самооправдания и поддержки своему неведенью. Это уже вошло в привычку - говорить о себе, родимом, как его никто не понимает.

А на Шри-Ланке, между прочим, кайфово, правда, там надо мести двор и папы-мамы нет. Зато нет и морозной зимы. Казалось бы - живи, практикуй :Smilie:  

Хотя искренне желаю ему преодолеть весь этот кризис.

----------


## Вантус

> При тщательном рассмотрении мира материя сама по себе нигде не обнаруживается. Поэтому рассуждать о каких-то ее "глобальных свойствах" довольно нелепо, ИМХО.


А что такое "материя-сама-по-себе"? Это чуждое материализму понятия, материя - это, прежде всего, категория познаваемого. А познаваемое обнаруживается беспрерывно.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще непонятно, почему буддисты с таким недоверием относятся к научной картине. С точки зрения современной науки никакого "я" нет, или точнее "я" является когнитивным концептом зависящим от множества условий, восприятию доверять нельзя (разнообразные когнитивные искажения) и прочее что не противоречит буддийской доктрине. Это для верящих в Иегову наука - смерть, а для буддиста вполне укладывается в доктрину.


На дискавери слышала про сострадание в одной передаче (иногда они называли это эмпатией), что есть некая зона в мозге, за это дело отвечающая, и у некоторых людей канал, идущий от органов восприятия к этой зоне, широкий - они сострадательны, а у некоторых узкий - они не сострадательны. 
Можно уложить в доктрину, что, кто какие качества в прошлой жизни проявлял - тот такой мозг в следующей и получил.  :Big Grin:

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Так конечно. Телесное строение во многом обусловлено каммой.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Можно уложить в доктрину, что, кто какие качества в прошлой жизни проявлял - тот такой мозг в следующей и получил.


Можно конечно. Другой вопрос, насколько это действительно нужно. Особенно если учесть тот факт, что доказательная база кармы такая же как и Макаронного Монстра. Но, в принципе, чтобы не испытывать когнитивный диссонанс можно и примирить буддийскую веру с научными данными, в этом ее (веры) жирный плюс.

----------

Aliona (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если ум зависит от деятельности мозга, то когда приходит смерть - ума нет.


То, что Вы различаете психическое (нама) и чувственное (рупа) и видите их взаимозависимость - это уже хорошо! ) Но вот вторая часть Вашего предложения, т.е. вывод, не вяжется с первой частью. )) Ум человека зависит от деятельности могза, а не производится им. Также как огонь зависит от дров, но дрова не производят огонь.  Если утверждать, что ум полностью производится деятельностью мозга, то Вам следует полагать, что например и сознание глаза (чаккху-винняна) производится работой глаза. ))  Но Вы ведь знаете, что это не так. Сознание глаза возникает только когда глаз вступает в соприкосновение с видимым образом. Таким образом, глаз - это лишь телесная способность (индрия), а сознание - это уже несколько иной феномен, относимый к психике (нама).  А это уже выходит за рамки примитивно понятого материализма, когда материи приписывается способность знания. Материя в мертвом теле та же, что в живом теле, - она нисколько не способна знать. Но у людей распространено представление, что материя живого тела обладает способностью знать объект, и что она теряет эту способность только в момент смерти. На самом деле это не так. В действительности материя не обладает способностью знать ни в мертвом, ни в живом теле. В таком случае, что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На языке пали она называется “нама”, потому что она склоняется (“намати”) к объекту. Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием.

Следует ясно понимать, что ум - это не дух, противопоставляемый материи. Всегда следует помнить, что буддизм не признает противопоставление духа материи, как это принято большинством других религиозных и философских систем. Ум лишь способность или орган (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. Им можно управлять и развивать его, как любую другую способность, Будда довольно часто говорит о ценности управления и дисциплинирования этих шести способностей. Разница между глазом и умом, как способностями, состоит в том, что первый ощущает мир цветов и видимых образов, тогда как последний ощущает мир представлений, мыслей и умственных объектов.

Насколько я понимаю, сознание перерождения связано именно с шестой дверью чувств, мано (моделирующим интеллектом), и потому в момент перерождения не требуется тела.  Однако для появления сознания всегда требуются условия. Как говорит Будда:  _"Сознание может существовать, имея вещество как средство, вещество как объект, вещество как поддержку, и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться;  или сознание может существовать, имея ощущение как средство... или восприятие как средство... или умственные образования... как средство, умственные образования как объект, умственные образования как поддержку, и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться."_   Отсюда и разнообразие форм и миров обусловленного существования (сансары).

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Жека (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Особенно если учесть тот факт, что доказательная база кармы такая же как и Макаронного Монстра.


На самом деле не совсем. Намёков на макаронного монстра нет - кроме самих макарон как таковых )). А вот совершенно удивительные вещи, которые кроме как каммой (ну или вмешательством потусторонних невидимых сил) не объяснить - случаются.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно конечно. Другой вопрос, насколько это действительно нужно. Особенно если учесть тот факт, что доказательная база кармы такая же как и Макаронного Монстра. Но, в принципе, чтобы не испытывать когнитивный диссонанс можно и примирить буддийскую веру с научными данными, в этом ее (веры) жирный плюс.


Не примирится она с наукой. Один из главных "постулатов" науки - что живые существа умирают после смерти тела. Сознание их есть производная от деятельности мозга. 
Или говоря по другому: непримиримость в ответе на основной вопрос философии, что же первично материя или сознание. И буддизм в этом вопросе занимает откровенно антинаучную, религиозную точку зрения, такую же, как и авраамистические религии. У нас также сознание (читта) опирается на рупу, но не является её производной.

----------

Shus (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это как раз то, о чем рассуждать не стоит. Необходимо просто к ней прислушиваться и учиться понимать, что она тебе подсказывает. Когда долго с ней работаешь, то появляется умение четко отличать истинную интуицию от собственных выдумок. Тогда знаешь ее "в лицо". Любая мысль и любое рассуждение сразу же уничтожает интуитивное знание.


Но есть же простая рассудочная : ) оппозиция: рациональное (рассудочное) и -- иррациональное (интуитивное/внерассудочное).
Их соотносят с двумя полушариями мозга, хотя это ничего не меняет по сути...
И пока просчитываешь/анализируешь/перебираешь варианты... -- работает рациональное.
Когда же правильное решение принимается мгновенно и без рассуждений -- это и есть плод интуиции.

Вспомним, к примеру, ситуацию с просьбой Брахмы, описанную в Аячана сутте.

Первое решение, принятое Благословенным, только-только достигшим, наконец, ниббаны, основывалось исключительно на логике и анализе, но оказалось неправильным/неточным.
Второе же решение, принятое им после обозрения мира оком Пробуждённого (исключающим умопостроения), было правильным...

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

Саддху (Веру) развить невероятно сложно, и, увы, сейчас буддисты впадают часто в две крайности. Первая - это т.н. горе от ума. Вот я прочитал Каламу сутту, все, верить никому нельзя, и сам Будда так говорил. Мне нравится блаженствовать  в медитации, и вроде как пищеварение улучшается от сосредоточения, говорят... А вообще что там давалось для индусов 2600 лет назад, ну зачем оно мне? Дэвы какие- то, перерождения, где факты, факты где? Мы тут с американцем одним беседовали, он говорил, что карма это вроде как способ установить справедливость несправедливого мира)) Другой меня уверял, что Будда никогда не называл пять совокупностей совокупностью тягот.
Вторая крайность это народная версия буддизма, когда традиционализм Азии поощряет беззаветную веру со всеми ее атрибутами в виде цветов, вязочек, монеток, свечей, а люди охотно усыновляют индуисских и иных божеств, ну там на всякий случай. 
И только сотапанна преодолел все сомнения, в которые, кроме традиционных (а был ли я в прошлом и буду ли в будущем и кто я сейчас и есть ли я сейчас?), есть и масса других, таких, как вечные сомнения в достоверности палийских текстов ( кто знает, что там потом понадобляли?), и так далее. 
Мне кажется, что можно развивать Веру постепенно, например, не кидаясь на амбразуру, если что- то кажется неправдоподобным, оставив его на потом, а также не обращать большого внимание на т н упоминания сверх естественного в текстах, если реалистичный ум не в силах принять способность человека к левитации или упоминание божеств. В конце концов, есть Дэвы или нет, есть страдание и есть Путь к устранению страдания.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ритл (28.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Юй Кан (27.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Или говоря по другому: непримиримость в ответе на основной вопрос философии, что же первично материя или сознание. И буддизм в этом вопросе занимает откровенно антинаучную, религиозную точку зрения, такую же, как и авраамистические религии. У нас также сознание (читта) опирается на рупу, но не является её производной.


Есть интересный тезис, предложенный некогда Петром Успенским: 

“Ничего не может быть легче, как доказать материалистическую гипотезу <первичности материи и вторичности сознания>. *Стоит только получить механическим путем жизнь или сознание.* <...>
И раз мысль может вызвать или развязать движение, а движение никогда не может вызвать или развязать мысли (из вращающегося колеса никогда не получится мысли), то, конечно, мы должны стремиться определить не высшее посредством низшего, а низшее посредством высшего.”

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть интересный тезис, предложенный некогда Петром Успенским: 
> 
> “Ничего не может быть легче, как доказать материалистическую гипотезу <первичности материи и вторичности сознания>. *Стоит только получить механическим путем жизнь или сознание.* <...>
> И раз мысль может вызвать или развязать движение, а движение никогда не может вызвать или развязать мысли (из вращающегося колеса никогда не получится мысли), то, конечно, мы должны стремиться определить не высшее посредством низшего, а низшее посредством высшего.”


Очень хороший тезис. По крайней мере до того, как не изобретут искусственный интеллект. Да и то потом начнутся споры насколько он живой.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не примирится она с наукой. Один из главных "постулатов" науки - что живые существа умирают после смерти тела. Сознание их есть производная от деятельности мозга.


Наука с буддизмом не примирятся не вследствии разных постулатов, а потому что области их применения несколько разнятся. Другими словами, им нечего делить. ) Область науки - это внешний, объективный мир. Областью буддизма является внутренний мир человека. Так и в случае рассмотрения феномена сознания и его участи после смерти тела - наука работает с объективной частью мира, с тем, что можно потрогать, разрезать, прорентгенить, понаблюдать через приборы ) и т.д. Наука делает выводы о зависимости сознания человека от головного мозга. И это достоверное знание, подтвержадемое в опыте, отрицать которое весьма глупо. А вот "постуалат" о том, что сознание полностью прекращается со смертью тела и никогда больше не возникнет - это уже допущение, в которое одни ученые верят, а другие нет.  Ведь не секрет, что среди ученых есть христиане, буддисты и т.д. )

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> А вот совершенно удивительные вещи, которые кроме как каммой (ну или вмешательством потусторонних невидимых сил) не объяснить - случаются.


Выкладывайте по порядку эти удивительные вещи, мы их коллегиально разберем. Сто к одному, что ни кармы, ни потусторонних сил для объяснения не нужно будет.

----------

Ho Shim (28.12.2012), Вантус (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Не примирится она с наукой. Один из главных "постулатов" науки - что живые существа умирают после смерти тела. Сознание их есть производная от деятельности мозга.


Наука вообще не занимается "жизнью после смерти" и проч., это дело религии и поэзии. Так что вполне можно примирить в одном отельном сознании веру в карму и достижения нейробиологии.

----------

Вантус (27.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Очень хороший тезис. По крайней мере до того, как не изобретут искусственный интеллект. Да и то потом начнутся споры насколько он живой.


По мне, искусственный интеллект не может быть тождественен человеческому сознанию уже хотя бы силу принципиального отсутствия у него интуиции, недоступной оцифровке никаким образом...
Т.е., опять всё упирается в оппозицию рационального -- иррациональному.

----------

Марина В (28.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наука с буддизмом не примирятся не вследствии разных постулатов, а потому что области их применения несколько разнятся. Другими словами, им нечего делить. ) Область науки - это внешний, объективный мир. Областью буддизма является внутренний мир человека.


Это относительное деление. 
Как Будда говорил о внешнем мире и, как есть буддийская космология - описание внешнего мира, также есть и научные данные о всяких нейронах и принципах их взаимодействия, о влиянии хим. препаратов на деятельность сознания и о получаемых эффектах.



> Так и в случае рассмотрения феномена сознания и его участи после смерти тела - наука работает с объективной частью мира, с тем, что можно потрогать, разрезать, прорентгенить, понаблюдать через приборы ) и т.д. Наука делает выводы о зависимости сознания человека от головного мозга. И это достоверное знание, подтвержадемое в опыте, отрицать которое весьма глупо.


Тем не менее с т.з. буддизма реально существуют дхаммы, а не атомы материалистов.



> А вот "постуалат" о том, что сознание полностью прекращается со смертью тела и никогда больше не возникнет - это уже допущение, в которое одни ученые верят, а другие нет.  Ведь не секрет, что среди ученых есть христиане, буддисты и т.д. )


Он базируется на имеющихся наблюдениях. Ещё никто не восркесал после смерти. Лазаря и Христа в расчёт не беру.

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наука вообще не занимается "жизнью после смерти" и проч., это дело религии и поэзии. Так что вполне можно примирить в одном отельном сознании веру в карму и достижения нейробиологии.


Занимается. Как же без этого?
И буддизм занимается строением "внешнего мира" и это строение не совпадает с научным. Это и космология и дхаммы.

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В таком случае, что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи.


Только не *на основе* материи. Иначе, мы опять упираемся в первичность материи, что абсолютно неверно. Материя и сознание возникают на основе друг друга (см. взаимозависимое происхождение), как "два снопа сена, поддерживающих друг друга", как сказано в одной (как всегда не помню, в какой) из сутт МН.

----------

Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Жека (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Наука вообще не занимается "жизнью после смерти" и проч., это дело религии и поэзии.


 Не надо про поэзию  :Smilie:  Она не настолько поэтична, как может показаться.

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Только не *на основе* материи. Иначе, мы опять упираемся в первичность материи, что абсолютно неверно. Материя и сознание возникают на основе друг друга (см. взаимозависимое происхождение), как "два снопа сена, поддерживающих друг друга", как сказано в одной (как всегда не помню, в какой) из сутт МН.


Это очень хорошая сутта, где Достопочтенный Сарипутта  как раз объясняет взаимозависимость сознания и материи. 

Налакалапийо сутта: Связки тростника

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это очень хорошая сутта, где Достопочтенный Сарипутта  как раз объясняет взаимозависимость сознания и материи. 
> 
> Налакалапийо сутта: Связки тростника


Точно, тростника. А то я сижу и думаю - с сеном - это я что-то не то сморозил :Smilie:  В Индии же нет сена. Вроде. Не знаю, сомневаюсь. Так плавно мы переходим к исходной теме о сомнениях... :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Выкладывайте по порядку эти удивительные вещи, мы их коллегиально разберем. Сто к одному, что ни кармы, ни потусторонних сил для объяснения не нужно будет.


Ну вот заходили бы к нам в центр почаще, послушали бы из уст нашего Бханте "удивительную и поразительную историю" о том, как к нам попала алтарная статуя Будды. Там столько совпадений, что, если объяснять без каммы, то кроме как всемирным заговором не объяснить ))

А так - если внимательно научиться читать свою жизнь - можно обнаружить множество удивительных и невероятных событий и совпадений, вероятность случайного происхождения которых стремится к нулю. Чего стоят, допустим, удивительнейшие случаи, когда люди, находящиеся далеко друг от друга и не общавшиеся долгое время, звонят друг другу одновременно чуть ли не в одну секунду. Как это "научно объяснить"? Вероятность случайного совпадения нулевая.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Neroli (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Дражайший, вы настолько невежественны, насколько и не способны к простым логическим операциям. Во-первых, я в этом самом буддизме пребываю, как уже упоминал, 15 (пятнадцать) лет. Почему я пишу традиция "капалика" - потому что в тантры, которые мне близки, происходят из этой традиции, это _традиционное тибетское_ мнение (и только ваше невежество не позволяет вам это обнаружить).


Какая "традиция" - жить на кладбищах, ходить и побираться с черепом? В Древней Индии было такое уголовное наказание, за непреднамеренное убийство брахмана: 12 лет жить в пустынных местах и каяться. Преступники должны были носить череп убитого на палке, как символ своего раскаяния, и вместо чаши для подаяния они использовали череп. Этих преступников называли капаликами ("черепниками"), как и любых изгоев с такой чашей: носильщиков трупов, обитателей шмашанов. Да, среди буддистов, тантриков, были носильщики трупов, использовавшие для сбора подаяния габалу. Ну и что? Потом появилась Капалика.
Идея о том, что Ваджраяна наследница шиваитской Капалики, и это, якобы, тибетское традиционное представление - неверна. Буддисты ведут своё происхождение от Будды Шакьямуни; в частности, в форме Будды Ваджрадары. Махасиддхи были именно буддистами, в глазах тибетской традиции. Прошлое и образ жизни у них был разный. Носильщики трупов, живущие на шмашанах, побирающиеся с габалами  (профессия такая, социальный статус) были буддийскими тантристами. Санитар морга - это не конкретная религия.

Первый тантрический текст, с т.зр. науки - буддийская Гухьясамаджа-тантра. 
История Капалики - часть истории индуизма, а не буддизма (схема из Википедии): 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ofShaivism.jpg

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Чего стоят, допустим, удивительнейшие случаи, когда люди, находящиеся далеко друг от друга и не общавшиеся долгое время, звонят друг другу одновременно чуть ли не в одну секунду. Как это "научно объяснить"? Вероятность случайного совпадения нулевая.


Когда-то давно, еще до буддизма в моей жизни, в одном кабинете с одной женщиной работали и прикол такой был, что стоит о ком-нибудь из других сотрудников фирмы вспомнить и/или заговорить - они сразу к нам в кабинет приходят по делу!. Достали  :Smilie:  У меня одно объяснение этому тогда было, что они к нам собираются, думают о нас, наш мозг этот электромагнитный импульс (или что-то такое) фиксирует и возникают воспоминания о человеке. С телефоном может быть тоже так.

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот заходили бы к нам в центр почаще, послушали бы из уст нашего Бханте "удивительную и поразительную историю" о том, как к нам попала алтарная статуя Будды. Там столько совпадений, что, если объяснять без каммы, то кроме как всемирным заговором не объяснить ))


Расскажете?

----------


## Zom

> Когда-то давно, еще до буддизма в моей жизни, в одном кабинете с одной женщиной работали и прикол такой был, что стоит о ком-нибудь из других сотрудников фирмы вспомнить и/или заговорить - они сразу к нам в кабинет приходят по делу!. Достали  У меня одно объяснение этому тогда было, что они к нам собираются, думают о нас, наш мозг этот электромагнитный импульс (или что-то такое) фиксирует и возникают воспоминания о человеке. С телефоном может быть тоже так.


Наука не признаёт никакой телепатии и прочего. Это антинаучно ))

Не совсем по этой теме, но всё ж вспомнилось вдруг. У моей мамы живёт соседка рядом (квартира напротив), и они дружат, даже ездят иногда вместе в какие-нить путешествия. У этой соседки есть слаборазвитая, но всё-таки сиддха. Она умеет чувствовать смерть. Моя мать была свидетелем трёх ситуаций, когда соседка демонстрировала эти сверхспособности. Первый случай не помню, второй был несколько лет назад в обычном магазине. Они были вместе тогда, соседка подошла к кассирше и вдруг ни с того ни с сего брякнула, что у них здесь пахнет смертью. Кассирша была в шоке - потому что действительно два дня назад у них умер работник (о чём она и сообщила). Ещё один случай был совсем недавно в Турции. Они вместе поехали в какой-то отель, где был бассейн. И соседка сказала, что когда плавает, её как будто кто-то за руку постоянно хватает. Когда она об этом рассказала персоналу - тут же стала для местных гуру-медиумом - как выяснилось, буквально на днях в этот бассейн упал, а потом умер пьяный постоялец. Все местные турки толпами к ней повалили погадать на руке и т.д. и т.п.. ))




> Расскажете?


Если надо, пусть он и расскажет. Я подробностей всех не помню, не со мной же было.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Наука не признаёт никакой телепатии и прочего. Это антинаучно ))


Для того, чтобы наука признала такие явления, нужен повторяемый эксперимент в лабораторных условиях. По поводу одновременных звонков и т .д., в общем, все это не катит  :Smilie: . Можно привести разные объяснения. 

Удивляет то, что при наличии всех "битв экстрасенсов" и т. д., в лабораторных условиях ничего вроде как продемонстрировать не получается... 

Какой-то бывший фокусник объявил огромный приз, если в лабораторных условиях кто-то что-то покажет. Я слышал, что приз и по сей день не востребован  :Frown: .

----------

AlexТ (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Ну вот заходили бы к нам в центр почаще, послушали бы из уст нашего Бханте "удивительную и поразительную историю" о том, как к нам попала алтарная статуя Будды. Там столько совпадений, что, если объяснять без каммы, то кроме как всемирным заговором не объяснить ))
> 
> А так - если внимательно научиться читать свою жизнь - можно обнаружить множество удивительных и невероятных событий и совпадений, вероятность случайного происхождения которых стремится к нулю. Чего стоят, допустим, удивительнейшие случаи, когда люди, находящиеся далеко друг от друга и не общавшиеся долгое время, звонят друг другу одновременно чуть ли не в одну секунду. Как это "научно объяснить"? Вероятность случайного совпадения нулевая.


Это очень правильно- создавать общины,- когда ты видишь хороших практиков, что называется, глаза в глаза, то многие сомнения естественным образом испаряются. Неподходящее место, в котором пустые ритуалы выхолостили суть, могут сомневающегося сделать материалистом, а подходящее - смыть все сомнения начисто. Какие могут быть сомнения, если ты видишь того, кто смог обуздать свой ум? Поэтому хорошие друзья это действительно вся святая жизнь, и путь носорога это участь немногих, очень немногих. Другой вопрос, что в наше время сложно найти кальяна митт... 
Я вот не верю во все эти игры с наукой, которые так любят тибетские буддисты, все эти медитации под датчиками, к чему это, кого они хотят убедить? Для избавления от сомнений нужен учитель, община и подлинные тексты. Для подпитки - пилигримские туры в места силы. Ну я так считаю, по крайней мере :-)

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Для того, чтобы наука признала такие явления, нужен повторяемый эксперимент в лабораторных условиях. По поводу одновременных звонков и т .д., в общем, все это не катит . Можно привести разные объяснения.


Приведите хоть одно объяснение. Не получится. Только "случайность" (притом с практически нулевой вероятностью).

С моей женой постоянно такие темы происходят. Она уже начала верить в "Запросы в космос". О чём не подумает - тут же это удивительнейшим образом сбывается )) А как мы помещение нашли новое для нашего центра? Ещё та мистика, кто знает о чём речь. И тут уже мои запросы в космос реализовались удивительным образом ))




> в лабораторных условиях ничего вроде как продемонстрировать не получается...


Так на то она и КАММА. Вы ей не можете управлять, нельзя вот так вот раз и потребовать от неё видимых плодов.. (для лабораторий и т.д.) Её можно только наблюдать - когда она "сама соизволит" принести плоды .)

----------

Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Приведите хоть одно объяснение. Не получится. Только "случайность" (притом с практически нулевой вероятностью).
> 
> С моей женой постоянно такие темы происходят. Она уже начала верить в "Запросы в космос". О чём не подумает - тут же это удивительнейшим образом сбывается ))


Я, в общем, не отношусь к числу "борцов с экстрасенсорикой". В мою картину мира все эти явления прекрасно вписываются. Но все же при объяснении разных чудесных совпадений сверхъестественными силами нужно быть очень осторожными... Нужно перебрать все возможные естественные причины... 

Вот, скажем, в студенческой группе 40 человек. И обнаруживается вдруг, что дни рождения двух или даже более людей совпадают в точности. В чем тут дело? Можно списать на чудесные силы, а на самом деле это - банальная теория вероятностей. Чисто математически можно показать, что вероятность такого события больше 50 процентов!

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Покажу, всё же, свои давние записки "Частные сложности и радости перевода с древнеиностранного", которые до сих пор мало кому показывал.

Кроме таких переводческих "совпадений", имевших место не только с ДДЦ, бывало и в плотском реале, когда просил о помощи/подсказке по жизни, и минимум дважды, если говорить о ясной конкретике, тотчас же её получал. Причём в одному случае этот был очень жёсткий и психологически мучительный урок, но я сам именно такого и просил, зайдя тогда по жизни в полный тупик...

NB: Просто делюсь опытом/информацией, не воспримите как хвастовство.

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Pyro (27.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вот, скажем, в студенческой группе 40 человек. И обнаруживается вдруг, что дни рождения двух или даже более людей совпадают в точности.


Здесь-то как раз вероятность совпадения большая. А вот со звонками - особенно когда люди несколько лет не общались - вероятность нулевая. Ну или одна-мегавкадраллионная. )) Например, попробуйте так. Дайте одному человеку телефон и второму. И скажите, что они должны через три дня созвониться друг с другом так, чтобы их звонки совпали. Они всю жизнь будут пробовать - но у них нифига не получится. И это притом, что тут вероятности совпасть куда больше.. .) Короче говоря - в жизни есть необычайные и удивительные вещи. Но поскольку они "не вяжутся с научной картиной мира" - люди предпочитают не обращать на них внимания .)

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Здесь-то как раз вероятность совпадения большая. А вот со звонками - особенно когда люди несколько лет не общались - вероятность нулевая. Ну или одна-мегавкадраллионная. )) Например, попробуйте так. Дайте одному человеку телефон и второму. И скажите, что они должны через три дня созвониться друг с другом так, чтобы их звонки совпали. Они всю жизнь будут пробовать - но у них нифига не получится. И это притом, что тут вероятности совпасть куда больше.. .) Короче говоря - в жизни есть необычайные и удивительные вещи. Но поскольку они "не вяжутся с научной картиной мира" - люди предпочитают не обращать на них внимания .)


Тут не все так просто... Сравните две ситуации:

1. Вы звоните человеку, с которым не виделись несколько лет, и он Вам тоже звонит в тот же день.
2. Вы даете задание двум людям провести эксперимент, о котором Вы писали.

Это - совершенно _разные_ ситуации. Ведь в первом случае из тысяч Ваших знакомых один "сработал" каким-то образом. Во втором случае имеем только двух конкретных людей... 

Я не хочу сказать, что в Вашем случае не было каких-то сверхъестественных сил (я просто этого не знаю). Но надо учитывать тот факт, что из огромного числа возможных вариантов сработал один (причем не заранее заданный, а _какой-то_). Причем это мог бы быть и не звонок, а какое-то другое совпадение, которому Вы изумились бы. Чем больше неопределенности, тем больше вероятность. В каком-то смысле мой пример со студенческой группой иллюстрирует разницу. Возьмите двух человек. Какая вероятность, что у них дни рождения совпадут? Очень маленькая. А в группе вероятность совпадения _каких-то наперед не заданных людей_ огромна...

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Это - совершенно разные ситуации. Ведь в первом случае из тысяч Ваших знакомых один "сработал" каким-то образом. Во втором случае имеем только двух конкретных людей...
> 
> Я не хочу сказать, что в Вашем случае не было каких-то сверхъестественных сил (я просто этого не знаю). Но надо учитывать тот факт, что из огромного числа возможных вариантов сработал один (причем не заранее заданный, а какой-то)


Да как раз не какой-то - а очень даже конкретный. Именно об этом человеке ты внезапно вспомнил именно сейчас, и он вдруг внезапно вспомнил о тебе именно сейчас и оба вдруг решают тут же созвониться. Спустя несколько лет. Как такое может быть?


Кста - Бханте не даст соврать - буквально на днях я вспоминал (при нём) об одном человеке (буддисте), который живёт в Москве и о котором никто ничего уже давно не слышал. И вот сегодня этот человек мне написал письмо. Я о нём ничего не слышал больше года. Может даже года два.. надо вспомнить..

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да как раз не какой-то - а очень даже конкретный. Именно об этом человеке ты внезапно вспомнил именно сейчас, и он вдруг внезапно вспомнил о тебе именно сейчас и оба вдруг решают тут же созвониться. Спустя несколько лет. Как такое может быть?


Конечно, может! И бывает кругом и рядом. Вы же еще тысячу раз вспоминали о других людях, но они _не звонили_.

Я занимался такими моделями профессионально, даже лекции как-то читал в Италии. Своим итальянским студентам я задал такой вопрос. Рассмотрите статистику. 99 процентов погибших в автокатастрофах ели соленые огурцы. Вывод: соленые огурцы вызывают риск автокатастроф. Где ошибка?  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я наверное крамольную вещь скажу - Дхарма стоит того, чтобы к ней обратиться, даже если не верить в перерождения и карму. Она ценна и без этого - а к тому же есть альтернативные объяснения перерождений и кармы, специально для западных сценитистов. Не обоснование теории для средневековых индусов, которая как школьный курс физики (пардон за гумманитарное сравнение, у меня превратное представление о физике), а разложение по полочкам для современных сциентистов - это как университетский курс физики.


Мне кажется, это неверный путь. Здесь изменяется буддийская доктрина - вместо приспособления к устоявшимся формам при сохранении собственной сущности. Западный человек, возможно, становится всё менее и менее пригоден к Дхарме. Когда Учение каждым конструируется под себя, получается не буддизм, а ещё одна версия эзотерики. Можно отбросить гору Меру. Но карму и перерождения - нельзя. Это же Вторая Благородная Истина, в её деталях.

----------


## Zom

> Конечно, может! И бывает кругом и рядом. Вы же еще тысячу раз вспоминали о других людях, но они не звонили.


В том и дело что нет. Ни о ком не вспоминал, и вспомнил вдруг не с того ни с сего о нём. И он позвонил. Как тока я вспомнил. А до этого не воспоминал о нём допустим два года. Невозможность. Если бы я вспоминал о нём каждый день и однажы он бы позвонил - это одно. А тут - совершенно другое. Причём часто бывает так, что позвонил не только в тот же день, а ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, в ту же секунду, когда и ты собирался ему звонить.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну, мамма мия - чем дальше в лес, тем круче знания у наших буддистов......


Ваш идеал Буддиста это тот кто мало знает, но всему доверяет что ему говорит учитель, лама, и т.д. (_который сам может ошибаться_) ?

уже 21й век всё таки. Знаний больше.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> уже 21й век всё таки. Знаний больше.


Каких именно знаний? Естественно-научных, инженерно-технических - да. Религиозно-мистических - нет.
Западный человек настолько же обусловлен своим окружением, как средневековый, но просто этого не замечает. Практически всё, что люди думают и защищают, как своё "индивидуальное", "свободно" выработанное мнение - результат воздействия СМИ, "лидеров мнений", ангажированного искусства. Вы не замечаете, что т.н. "современные люди" очень похожи друг на друга, в глобальном масштабе? Что вкусы, шутки, слабости, привычки, предпочтения и осуждения - уныло однообразны?

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В том и дело что нет. Ни о ком не вспоминал, и вспомнил вдруг не с того ни с сего о нём. И он позвонил. Как тока я вспомнил. А до этого не воспоминал о нём допустим два года. Невозможность. Если бы я вспоминал о нём каждый день и однажы он бы позвонил - это одно. А тут - совершенно другое. Причём часто бывает так, что позвонил не только в тот же день, а ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, в ту же секунду, когда и ты собирался ему звонить.


Нет-нет, Зом, я другое имел ввиду. В другие дни Вы ведь вспоминали других людей, и иногда по многу раз. Но они _не звонили_. Понимаете, о чем я?

Вот если бы большой процент тех, о ком Вы вспоминали, Вам тут же звонили, тогда можно было бы говорить о некой чудесной закономерности...

----------

Поляков (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Ваш идеал Буддиста это тот кто мало знает, но всему доверяет что ему говорит учитель, лама, и т.д. (_который сам может ошибаться_) ?
> 
> уже 21й век всё таки. Знаний больше.


Знаний все больше, мудрости- все меньше. Хотя если даже посмотреть на нашу страну, несмотря на все "знания" ее тянут злые силы ( или кто там?) все сильнее в Средневековье...

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Удивляет то, что при наличии всех "битв экстрасенсов" и т. д., в лабораторных условиях ничего вроде как продемонстрировать не получается...


Верно. Я бы добавил вот что: Допустим в научных исследованиях всё таки смогли бы доказать телепатию или так ESP. Если бы.

Наличие телепатии или ESP не доказывает перерождения, но зато даёт дополнительную интерпретацию причин по каким дети могут вспоминать что то якобы из прошлых жизней. Может это у них просто случай такой телепатии или ESP. А те дети потом думают что это якобы их прошлая жизнь.  Иногда даже взрослые шизофреники не могут отличить реальность от фантазии, слышат голоса и принимают их всерьёз.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Знаний все больше, мудрости- все меньше. Хотя если даже посмотреть на нашу страну, несмотря на все "знания" ее тянут злые силы ( или кто там?) все сильнее в Средневековье...


Надо по меньше читать попсовой "научной" литературы. Стараться читать как можно ближе к источнику.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Нет-нет, Зом, я другое имел ввиду. В другие дни Вы ведь вспоминали других людей, и иногда по многу раз. Но они не звонили. Понимаете, о чем я?


А это и не важно. Я же сказал - это камма - она не может вот так взять и дать вам плоды тут же, сработать по вашему велению и хотению. Но иногда она мистическим образом срабатывает. Все эти случаи как раз это и показывают. Шанс на совпадение здесь нулевой.

----------

Германн (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Наличие телепатии или ESP не доказывает перерождения, но зато даёт дополнительную интерпретацию причин по каким дети могут вспоминать что то якобы из прошлых жизней. Может это у них просто случай такой телепатии или ESP. А те дети потом думают что это якобы их прошлая жизнь. Иногда даже взрослые шизофреники не могут отличить реальность от фантазии, слышат голоса и принимают их всерьёз


А я вот не совсем понимаю, а, к слову, что вы вообще делаете на этом форуме? (и на других буддийских в том числе)

----------

Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Метафизика эмпирически недоказуема - в т.ч. материализм.


Так же и идеализм. Но я даже не про то, а то что эмпирически мы видим что мозг это необходимая причина сознания. И если этой причины нет...

----------


## Германн

> Так же и идеализм. Но я даже не про то, а то что эмпирически мы видим что мозг это необходимая причина сознания. И если этой причины нет...


Это не отрицает метафизику голого опыта. 
Есть такой опыт - сознание. Другой опыт - бессознательное состояние; сознательно неконтролируемые события; повреждённый мозг.
О чём бы Вы ни говорили и ни думали, всё это непременно некий опыт. Всё, что вне опыта ("материя", "Бог"), домысливается к нему.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Верно. Я бы добавил вот что: Допустим в научных исследованиях всё таки смогли бы доказать телепатию или так ESP. Если бы.
> 
> Наличие телепатии или ESP не доказывает перерождения, но зато даёт дополнительную интерпретацию причин по каким дети могут вспоминать что то якобы из прошлых жизней. Может это у них просто случай такой телепатии или ESP. А те дети потом думают что это якобы их прошлая жизнь.  Иногда даже взрослые шизофреники не могут отличить реальность от фантазии, слышат голоса и принимают их всерьёз.


Совершенно верно. Мы с Вами, помнится, не один раз такие штуки обсуждали  :Smilie: 

С перерождениями на самом деле все очень не просто. Пока что ясно одно. Никто в этом толком не разбирается. Я очень сомневаюсь, что взаимно-однозначная схема типа "Вася-Петя-кролик-голодный дух" отражает реальное положение вещей...

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы не поняли. 
> 
> Ничего не зная про строение мозга, но делая собственные наблюдения, я могу заметить, что повреждение пальцев ведёт к потере способности писать, из чего следует вывод, что способность писать заключена в пальцах правой руки.


Способность писать ручкой или карандашом зависит от использования пальцев, или чего то чем можно было бы двигать ручку. Если убрать это, то тот человек не сможет писать ручкой или карандашом. Тоже самое и с сознанием. Если оно зависит от мозга, если мозг необходимая причина для сознания, то без мозга сознания не будет - даже если остались другие причины.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Способность писать ручкой или карандашом зависит от использования пальцев, или чего то чем можно было бы двигать ручку. Если убрать это, то тот человек не сможет писать ручкой или карандашом. Тоже самое и с сознанием. Если оно зависит от мозга, если мозг необходимая причина для сознания, то без мозга сознания не будет - даже если остались другие причины.


Сознания не будет - будет опыт бессознательного состояния. (Потом опыт бардо, и следующего рождения.) 
Психика этой жизни (привычная "личность") не переходит в следующую жизнь, разве кто-нибудь из буддистов с этим спорит?

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Совершенно верно. Мы с Вами, помнится, не один раз такие штуки обсуждали 
> 
> С перерождениями на самом деле все очень не просто. Пока что ясно одно. Никто в этом толком не разбирается. Я очень сомневаюсь, что взаимно-однозначная схема типа "Вася-Петя-кролик-голодный дух" отражает реальное положение вещей...



Я в принципе не против учения о перерождении, и т.д.    Просто я спрашиваю о доказательствах этого. 

Одно из доказательств это если бы мы могли засечь случай когда человек может активно думать БЕЗ действия нейронов в мозгу. Уже давно есть приборы которые могут исследовать активность мозга.  Пока на сколько я знаю, исследования говорят что ум зависит от мозга.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А это и не важно. Я же сказал - это камма - она не может вот так взять и дать вам плоды тут же, сработать по вашему велению и хотению. Но иногда она мистическим образом срабатывает. Все эти случаи как раз это и показывают. Шанс на совпадение здесь нулевой.


Откуда вывод, что шанс на совпадение нулевой? Каким образом Вы высчитывали шансы?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Сознания не будет - будет опыт бессознательного состояния. (Потом опыт бардо, и следующего рождения.)


Как можно бардо доказать?
Как опыт может быть бессознательным? 
Как сознание прыгает из одного мозга в другой? Как это можно экспериментально проверить?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я в принципе не против учения о перерождении, и т.д.    Просто я спрашиваю о доказательствах этого. 
> 
> Одно из доказательств это если бы мы могли засечь случай когда человек может активно думать БЕЗ действия нейронов в мозгу. Уже давно есть приборы которые могут исследовать активность мозга.  Пока на сколько я знаю, исследования говорят что ум зависит от мозга.


Я тоже уверен, что перерождение имеет место. Если бы это было не так, Будда бы об этом не говорил. Просто мне кажется, картина перерождений сильно упрощается, а на самом деле она гораздо сложнее.

----------


## Германн

> Как это можно экспериментально проверить?


Обсуждалось уже. Ян Стивенсон исследовал случаи сохранения памяти о прошлых жизнях: отсеивал случаи заинтересованности информантов, оставшиеся проверял. Десяток случаев показал соответствие детских рассказов деталям, о которых ребёнок знать не мог. Теория перерождения опровергнута проверкой не была, но получила эмпирическое подкрепление. Добротные предварительные результаты. Очередь за экспериментальным изучением воплощений тулку. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что такие результаты никого ни в чём не убедят - а станут поводом для зубоскальства, как обычно. Думаю, это единственная причина, почему никто из тулку (среди которых есть реальные) сам этого ещё не предлагал.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если человек выпьет алкоголь...


Ну, как я понимаю, *и* древние индийцы знали о воздействии алкоголя на сознание…

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если нет свободы воли, жизнь и полное небытие тождественны. .


Когда есть человеческая жизнь, есть  ощущение, и т.д. - то можно ощущать боль и плохие ситуации.
Без ощущения, ощутить боль не возможно. 

А что конкретно вы имеет ввиду под "свободой воли"?
*Если есть ВСЕ условия для результата Б но не для результата А, то человек может сделать А* ?



Это нарушает причинность, одно из самых важных учений Буддизма.

----------

Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну, как я понимаю, *и* древние индийцы знали о воздействии алкоголя на сознание…


Зато не знали много чего о мозге как мы знаем сейчас и не имели приборов типа MRI, CAT scan, SPECT, и т.д.

Я читал аргументы (Дхармакирти?) за перерождения и к сожалению они были очень слабыми и не правильными так как в то время у людей не было таких приборов что бы измерять действие мозга у живого человека на которого воздействует это или то.

----------


## Вантус

> Как можно бардо доказать?
> Как опыт может быть бессознательным? 
> Как сознание прыгает из одного мозга в другой? Как это можно экспериментально проверить?


Даже атом не переходит из одной жизни в другую, сообразно Нагарджуне. Есть одна жизнь, а есть другая, условия которой зависят от результатов предыдущей. Но я все это уже обсуждал, и вы это читали.

----------

Ittosai (28.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это нарушает причинность, одно из самых важных учений Буддизма.


Свобода воли это несводимость решения тотально к внешним факторам (случайные квантовые процессы в мозге, как в машине Лото), хотя бы в аспекте его осознания. В буддизме нет тотального детерминизма: на стадии созревания кармического плода, на процесс созревания можно осознанно влиять, в ту или иную сторону.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Зато не знали много чего о мозге как мы знаем сейчас и не имели приборов типа MRI, CAT scan, SPECT, и т.д.


Это знание не на том уровне, который описывает метафизика. Знание частностей, деталей опыта: которые можно объяснять и предсказывать. 

Как Вы объясняете, с материалистических позиций, что Нострадамус в 1555 году предсказал сначала расцвет, а потом упадок учения Томаса Мора (коммунизма) на берегах Днепра? Как предсказал гонения на Католическую церковь во Франции в 1792 году (год Французской революции)? Откуда могло взяться это знание, отнюдь не вероятное в 1555 году  (представьте себе торжество, а потом упадок идеологии героев фильма "Аватар" в каком-то регионе мира; или грядущие гонения на Ислам в Египте)?

----------


## AlexТ

> Свобода воли это несводимость решения тотально к внешним факторам (случайные квантовые процессы в мозге, как в машине Лото),


То есть если у человека нету рук, то он может свободно двинуть правой или левой рукой?

Давайте я еще более детально спрошу:

*Если есть ВСЕ внутренние и/или внешние условия для результата Б но не для результата А, то человек может сделать А ?*

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это знание не на том уровне, который описывает метафизика. Знание частностей, деталей опыта: которые можно объяснять и предсказывать. 
> 
> Как Вы объясняете, с материалистических позиций, что Нострадамус в 1555 году предсказал сначала расцвет, а потом упадок учения Томаса Мора (коммунизма) на берегах Днепра? Как предсказал гонения на Католическую церковь во Франции в 1792 году (год Французской революции)? Откуда могло взяться это знание, отнюдь не вероятное в 1555 году  (представьте себе торжество, а потом упадок идеологии героев фильма "Аватар" в каком-то регионе мира; или грядущие гонения на Ислам в Египте)?


Это также доказывает перерождение как "доказывает" то что Бог (_или Сатана_) существует и сказал это Нострадамусу.

Приведите пожалуйста конкретные цитаты Нострадамуса. Я поверю в предсказания когда человек будет ХОРОШО зарабатывать на сток-маркете и угадывать все цифры на перёд. 

Многие ясновидящие могут давать размытые "предсказания" которые могут трактироваться по разному. Подтверждения находят после этого события... Те случаи которые не сбылись мы забываем... А те единицы мы превращаем в сенсацию...


Главный навык ясновидящего это говорить так что когда ЧТО УГОДНО случиться то он всегда прав.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Приведите хоть одно объяснение. Не получится. Только "случайность" (притом с практически нулевой вероятностью).
> 
> С моей женой постоянно такие темы происходят. Она уже начала верить в "Запросы в космос".


Со мной вообще каждый день такие штучки происходят. Всю жизнь. Всего не перескажешь. Бывали серьезные случаи, но не буду рассказывать. К мелочам уже привык. Я, например, всегда точно знаю, кто звонит, если зазвонил телефон, особенно, если это касается близких людей. Очень сильная связь с мамой и дочкой. Можно и без телефона телепатически разговаривать с ними. Дочка еще бОльшими способностями обладает. Например, говорит мне: "Кто то к нам идет" - и точно, через несколько минут кто-нибудь заходит. А когда дочка родилась (это было ночью), мама минуту в минуту почувствовала, проснулась и закричала: "Родилась, родилась внученька! Все хорошо!".
Я вот вам смешной случай расскажу. Пошел как-то раз я в парикмахерскую. И вдруг сообразил по пути, что деньги дома оставил. Ну, думаю, ладно, зайду хоть, узнаю, как завтра мастер работает. Иду, и так от фонаря сочиняю, что мол, приду сейчас, скажу, что деньги забыл, а она мне ответит: "Ничего, завтра отдадите!" Вы можете себе представить такой бред, чтобы вам так в парикмахерской ответили? Может, только в дурдоме могут. Но самое смешное, что воображаемый диалог произошел на самом деле, причем слово в слово, как я себе представил. Подстригли меня , а деньги отдал на другой день. Со мной всегда так, я даже не удивился, только подумал: "Ни фига себе!". 
И еще , так и быть, расскажу (я еще вчера знал, что это расскажу). Тогда я еще христианином был. Короче, на моих глазах машина сбила собаку. Я ее взял домой, но мне было очень неудобно ее держать дома, я не знал, что делать. Она тоже очень страдала. Я ее лечил, конечно, но она не вставала даже. И вот я в отчаянии внутренне обратился к Богу. Не с просьбой, а с вызовом. Это был внутренний вопль: "Смотри на это страдание! Смотри! Неужели ты ничего не видишь и не понимаешь и сделать ничего не можешь с этим страданием!". На следующий день моя собачка встала и попросилась на улицу. Думаю, выйду с ней потихоньку. Короче, все лучилось так, что она меня привела к своему дому (неподалеку), где хозяева очень страдали, что потеряли ее. Все так обрадовались, обнимали меня, чаем напоили, собачка так радовалась. Короче все сложилось наилучшим образом для всех. Потом я приходил к ним в гости, собачка благополучно выздоровела. Не знаю, что это было, но какие-то силы явно меня услышали и не обиделись на меня за мой упрек.  Много еще чего могу рассказать, да ладно.
А, вот еще вспомнил! Дочка назвала ту собачку Лорой. Какого же было мое удивление, когда оказалось, что ее так и зовут на самом деле! Когда я ее привел в ее дом, дверь открыла хозяйка и вскрикнула "Лора!". Я опять же подумал: "Ни фига себе"!

----------

Joy (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Аньезка (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (27.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Юй Кан (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Со мной вообще каждый день такие штучки происходят. Всю жизнь. Всего не перескажешь. Бывали серьезные случаи, но не буду рассказывать. К мелочам уже привык. Я, например, всегда точно знаю, кто звонит, если зазвонил телефон, особенно, если это касается близких людей.


Федор, а Вы поставьте более точный эксперимент. Попросите Ваших близких звонить Вам по очереди раз 100 (чем больше, тем лучше). Потом проверьте процент "угадываний". Если Вы действительно обладаете такими сиддхами, то Вы почти во всех случаях дадите правильный ответ на вопрос, кто звонит.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> *Если есть ВСЕ внутренние и/или внешние условия для результата Б но не для результата А, то человек может сделать А?*


Если нет никаких причин и (или) условий для результата А, он невозможен. 
В том, как именно человек может сделать Б (на что есть причины и условия), присутствует осознанная вариабельность.

----------


## AlexТ

> Федор, а Вы поставьте более точный эксперимент. Попросите Ваших близких звонить Вам по очереди раз 100 (чем больше, тем лучше). Потом проверьте процент "угадываний". Если Вы действительно обладаете такими сиддхами, то Вы почти во всех случаях дадите правильный ответ на вопрос, кто звонит.


Если человек владеет предсказанием, то пусть он хорошо выигрывает на рынке акций или форексе. Если его религия запрещает на этом зарабатывать то он может отдавать деньги на благотворительность.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если нет никаких причин и условий для результата А, он невозможен.


Правильно, и никакой свободный выбор не изменит эту невозможность.




> В том, как именно человек может сделать Б (на что причины и условия), есть вариабельность.


Если есть необходимые причины для такогото действия то будет такое действие. Если оно не возможно (нету причин) то его будет невозможно сделать.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, а Вы поставьте более точный эксперимент. Попросите Ваших близких звонить Вам по очереди раз 100 (чем больше, тем лучше). Потом проверьте процент "угадываний". Если Вы действительно обладаете такими сиддхами, то Вы почти во всех случаях дадите правильный ответ на вопрос, кто звонит.


Во первых, какие сиддхи-то? Обычные вещи. Во вторых, на такие эксперименты денег жалко, дочка же у меня деньги попросит. И в третьих, я за свою жизнь так наэкспериментировался в этом отношении, мама не горюй! Вся жизнь - сплошная мистика. Вот такая камма.

----------

Zom (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Правильно, и никакой свободный выбор не изменит эту невозможность.


Свобода позовляет постепенно накопить причины и (или) условия для любого результата.

Вы игнорируете сбывшиеся предсказания Нострадамуса, которые невозможно объяснить материалистически, не так ли? 
Поэтому, фиксируй не фиксируй, проверяй не проверяй мистические опыты, кто не захочет верить - всё равно проигнорирует, во имя материализма.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если человек владеет предсказанием, то пусть он хорошо выигрывает на рынке акций или форексе. Если его религия запрещает на этом зарабатывать то он может отдавать деньги на благотворительность.


Я стараюсь вообще-то на такие вещи не обращать внимания. Знаете, как это затягивает (не выигрыши, а мистика). Не надо, лучше подальше держаться.

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (28.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Юй Кан (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Мышление, в любом материализме, ничем не отличается от информационного процесса по типу машинного. Нет принципиальной разницы между компьютером и человеком.


Это может быть верно. Я бы добавил, человеческий мозг намного сложней и мощней современной техники и как биологический аппарат, может физически само изменятся.





> Жизнь не отличается от полного небытия:...


То есть вам нужна "Душа" ? Какая жизнь бессмысленная без принятия Иисуса Христа как своего спасителя...


Жизнь это функционирование тела и возможность ощущать, в том числе и неприятные ощущения. Что есть, то есть. Чего нету, того нету.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Свобода позовляет постепенно накопить причины и (или) условия для любого результата.


Постепенное накапливание причин, причинно или без причинно?

Вы что намекаете что:
*Если есть ВСЕ внутренние и/или внешние условия для накапливания причин Б но не для причин А, то человек может накапливать набор причин А ?*




> Вы игнорируете сбывшиеся предсказания Нострадамуса, которые невозможно объяснить материалистически, не так ли?


Приведите эти цитаты. Я в принципе не против идеи о ясновидении, просто давайте это сначала научно докажем.

Я надеюсь что эти предсказание не размытые стихи который можно интерпретировать по разному.
Главный навык "ясновидящего" это говорить так что после того когда ЧТО УГОДНО случиться то он всегда сможет так интерпретировать сказанное что всегда окажется прав.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это может быть верно. Я бы добавил, человеческий мозг намного сложней и мощней современной техники и как биологический аппарат, может физически само изменятся.


Не разницы, компьютер сложней реостата, мозг сложней компьютера, но всё это одинаково бесцельный информационный процесс - завихрение косной материи, случайная конфигурация энергии. Жизнь в материализме тождественна полному небытию. Если нет свободы (осознания), то всё бессмысленно.

----------


## Германн

> Постепенное накапливание причин, причинно или без причинно?
> Вы что намекаете что:
> *Если есть ВСЕ внутренние и/или внешние условия для накапливания причин Б но не для причин А, то человек может накапливать набор причин А ?*


Накопление заслуг происходит в контексте причин и условий. 
Если А возможно, всегда есть какие-то причины, которые могут вести к наработке причин и следствий для результата А.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не разницы, компьютер сложней реостата, мозг сложней компьютера, но всё это одинаково бесцельный информационный процесс -


И что если без цельный? Зачем нужен смысл? 
*Жизнь такова какова она есть и больше никакова.*

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Накопление заслуг происходит в контексте причин и условий. 
> Если А возможно, всегда есть какие-то причины, которые могут вести к наработке причин и следствий для результата А.


Если А возможно, а Б не возможно, то произойдёт А а не Б.
Если Б возможно, а А не возможно, то произойдёт Б а не А.

(возможность = присутствие всех необходимых причин).

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если А возможно, а Б не возможно, то произойдёт А а не Б.
> Если Б возможно, а А не возможно, то произойдёт Б а не А.
> 
> (возможность = присутствие всех необходимых причин).


И при чём здесь это? Мы изначально беседуем о возможных событиях. 
Для одного возможного события есть все причины и условия (Б), а для другого пока нет (А).

----------


## Германн

> И что если без цельный? Зачем нужен смысл? 
> *Жизнь такова какова она есть и больше никакова.*


Эта "такова какова" у каждого своя. Кто-то верит в материализм, кто-то верит Будде. Вопрос (отчасти свободного) выбора.

----------


## Германн

> Приведите эти цитаты. Я в принципе не против идеи о ясновидении, просто давайте это сначала научно докажем. Я надеюсь что эти предсказание не размытые стихи который можно интерпретировать по разному. Главный навык "ясновидящего" это говорить так что после того когда ЧТО УГОДНО случиться то он всегда сможет так интерпретировать сказанное что всегда окажется прав.


III. 95. (3.95) 295

La loy Moricque on verra deffaillir,
Apres vne autre beaucoup plus seductiue,
Boristhenes premier viendra faillir,
Par dons & Langues vne plus attractiue.

Увидят, как закон Мора придет в упадок
Перед другим, более соблазнительным.
Борисфен падёт первым
Перед дарами и более привлекательным языком.

_(Сбывшееся предсказание о том, что учение Томаса Мора (коммунизм) сначала станет господствующим именно на берегах Днепра (Борисфена) - а потом будет отвергнуто.)_

Послание королю Генриху:

"И будет начало понимания того, что продолжит и, начиная этот год, будет сделано великое преследование на Церковь Христианскую, которого не бывало в Африке, и продлится это все до сих пор. В год 1792 покажется наступление одного обновления века." 

_(Точный год Французской революции как времени гонений на Католическую церковь во Франции. События, в середине 16 века для Франции совершенно непредставимые.)_

"И будет в месяце октябре так, что произойдет несколько великих перемещений, и таких, что покажется, будто тяжесть земли потеряла свое натуральное движение, чтобы погрузиться в вечные мраки, будут предшествующие во время весеннее, и после начнутся величайшие изменения, преобразования правлений, из-за великого дрожания земли, вместе с распространением нового Вавилона, презренный город увеличится из-за мерзости первого жертвоприношения, и продержится это не больше 73 лет и 7 месяцев. Затем выйдет от ветви той, которая считалась такое долгое время бесплодной, придет с 50 градуса, кто обновит всю Церковь Христианскую."

_(Срок существования атеистической Советской России, 73 года - рождение на широте Кракова реформатора Католической церкви, Папы Иоанна Павла II)._

----------


## AlexТ

> И при чём здесь это? Мы изначально беседуем о возможных событиях.


Наличие причин это необходимое условие для такого то результата.




> Для одного возможного события есть все причины и условия (Б), а для другого пока нет (А).


В таком случае  произойдет Б, как бы мы не хотели А.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Наличие причин это необходимое условие для такого то результата.


Мы изначально беседуем о возможных событиях. По определению, для каждого возможного события есть хотя бы одна причина, которая может сдвинуть процесс в сторону накопления всех причин и (или) условий для его реализации.




> В таком случае  произойдет Б, как бы мы не хотели А.


Хотим мы или не хотим, мы обязательно умрём. Но на более отдалённую перспективу, чем эта жизнь, можно начать накапливать заслуги для Пробуждения.

----------


## Fyodor

> Федор, а Вы поставьте более точный эксперимент. Попросите Ваших близких звонить Вам по очереди раз 100 (чем больше, тем лучше). Потом проверьте процент "угадываний". Если Вы действительно обладаете такими сиддхами, то Вы почти во всех случаях дадите правильный ответ на вопрос, кто звонит.


Если этот не сидхи, а просто некая способность то эксперимент не получиться. 
Все очень просто, звонит телефон, а в голове появляется информация кто именно звонит еще до того как взял телефон в руки. 
Тебе это не нужно, это просто есть. 

Ставим эксперимент. Раздается  звонок, а в голове диалог не тему "мне нужно угадать, а то опозорюсь", вместо мгновенного микро-озарения мысли и слова ... ничего не получается.

Эксперимент удался бы с теми кто владеет сидхами т.е. полностью контролирует способность. Но, к сожалению, им эти эксперименты совсем не интересны.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (28.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Мы изначально беседуем о возможных событиях.


Возможные события это те на которые есть причины.




> Хотим мы или не хотим, мы обязательно умрём.


Правильно, и то что будет, произойдёт как результат всех необходимых причин.

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Возможные события это те на которые есть причины.


Причины можно разделить на непосредственные и исходные (в длинной-длинной цепи). 
Исходные причины, для любого возможного события, можно найти по определению.

----------


## Германн



----------

AlekseyE (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Во всех таких предсказаниях проблема в том (как я говорил Зому), что чудо становится чудом _впоследствии_. Мало ли кто что говорил в прошлом? Таких высказываний могли быть десятки или сотни тысяч. Но по факту происшествия вспоминают именно о "чуде", забывая, что еще тысячи "чудес" не состоялись  :Smilie: .

Таким образом, все подобные чудесные (или роковые) случайности совершенно нельзя рассматривать в виде доказательства экстрасенсорных явлений.

----------

AlexТ (27.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Предсказания Нострадамуса впечатляют. Но здесь тоже не все просто... Вы не знакомы с эриксоновскими методами внушения и НЛП? Там одна из многочисленных фишек - это задание такого общего контекста, который можно интерпретировать как угодно, но все же общее направление задается таким образом, что человек не осознает, как начинает сам в себе искать подтверждения этого общего контекста, о которых гипнотизер и не подозревал...

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Предсказания Нострадамуса впечатляют. Но здесь тоже не все просто... Вы не знакомы с эриксоновскими методами внушения и НЛП? Там одна из многочисленных фишек - это задание такого общего контекста, который можно интерпретировать как угодно, но все же общее направление задается таким образом, что человек не осознает, как начинает сам в себе искать подтверждения этого общего контекста, о которых гипнотизер и не подозревал...


Ну, это было процитировано ради смеха. Зачем нам иноверец Нострадамус, у нас есть пророчества Падмасамбхавы, Мачиг Лабдрон и Богдо Гэгэна. В том же, что Нострадамус предсказал год гонений на католицизм во Франции (1792), сомневаться не приходится. Исторический факт, хорошо документированный. AlexT, однако, этот аргумент проигнорировал - ведь если человек хочет быть материалистом, материалистом и останется. На самом деле, жизнь полна необъяснимых с точки зрения материализма событий, люди просто закрывают на это глаза. Здесь я согласен с Фёдором Ф., и нисколько не сомневаюсь в правдивости его рассказов.

----------

Fyodor (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Айвар

> Саддху (Веру) развить невероятно сложно, и, увы, сейчас буддисты впадают часто в две крайности. Первая - это т.н. горе от ума. Вторая крайность это народная версия буддизма.


Парадокс не в этом ))) Для того, чтобы просто прибывать в осозанности в присутствии и при этом ничего не делать , не совершать и не выбирать, а просто быть, никакая вера не требуется. Но настоящее, которое не требует доказательств и усилий ума, выбора со стороны нашего Я, такое настоящее мало кому интересно. С верой оживают все страхи и надежды ... уму есть чем заняться, и в первую очередь заставить вас страдать. 
Буддизм же по сути сводится к простой и необусловленной дхарме "в лице" таковости и пространства.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Выкладывайте по порядку эти удивительные вещи, мы их коллегиально разберем. Сто к одному, что ни кармы, ни потусторонних сил для объяснения не нужно будет.


Зачем же потусторонние?  :Smilie:  Карма четана - это исключительно санскара дхармы. Закон кармы это прежде всего закон обусловленности, закон причин и следствий. Этот закон безличен, но работает и в округлении (огрублении) до существ. Как на безличном уровне, так и на индивидуальном, в основе кармы - неведение, выражающееся в трех корнях: страсти (привязанности, цеплянии), гневе (отвращении, злобе, страхе) и невежестве (тупости, безразличии, невнимательности).

Эти три яда неведения порождают двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. Эти двенадцать звеньев порождают все три сферы существования, все разнообразие уделов и существ.

То, что пытаются обозначить Законом Кармы как идеи возмездия, воздаяния, справедливости - это большей части обычные фантазии, хотя в них есть зерно истины. Гнев, страсть и невежество разрушают причины для покоя, внимательности и удовлетворенности (скромности). Это работает как на безличном, так и на персональном и социальном уровнях.

----------

Жека (28.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не надо никаких предсказаний - достаточно каждый день размышлять на тему "сегодня умру", И в один день это непременно осуществится :Smilie: 

Чего вообще удивляться - большинство гадателей, пророков и прочих - были крайне наблюдательны и знали человеческую психологию. На них клюют простачки в большинстве своем - которые сами же и рассказывают о своей жизни все.

Я сама, ездя ребенком от Светлановской площади в музыкальную школу в центр города со скрипкой три раза в неделю 8 лет - с точностью до миллиметра могла предвидеть, в какой месте откроется средняя дверь 20го трамвая :Smilie: 

А вот мудрым учителям я верю - поскольку неоднократно - в момент развилки - какое правильное решение принять на развилке жизни - ходила за помощью именно к ним. Они точно могли сказать - в какой момент делать и что. Только, как выше это было сказано - только ПОТОМ ты понимаешь(если понимаешь вообще) - что это было.

----------

Ритл (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну, это было процитировано ради смеха. Зачем нам иноверец Нострадамус, у нас есть пророчества Падмасамбхавы, Мачиг Лабдрон и Богдо Гэгэна. В том же, что Нострадамус предсказал год гонений на католицизм во Франции (1792), сомневаться не приходится. Исторический факт, хорошо документированный. AlexT, однако, этот аргумент проигнорировал - ведь если человек хочет быть материалистом, материалистом и останется. На самом деле, жизнь полна необъяснимых с точки зрения материализма событий, люди просто закрывают на это глаза. Здесь я согласен с Фёдором Ф., и нисколько не сомневаюсь в правдивости его рассказов.


Дорогой Германн, мы все немного грешим "односторонностью" взглядов. Я когда-то открывал пару тем по "обусловленности ума" в разделе Дзен, но мы там с ребятами только притирались друг к другу, поэтому толкового разговора не вышло. Тем не менее, факт есть факт: мы все обусловлены некоторыми ограниченными воззрениями (которые мы считаем правильными). Вот Вы говорите, что Алекс не воспринял Ваши аргументы. Но я вижу, что и мои (весьма математические и конкретные) доводы тоже не были восприняты. И действительно, очень тяжело "переварить" противоположную точку зрения. Поэтому нам остается лишь надеяться, что собеседники будут вникать в наши доводы  :Smilie: .

Что касается АлексаТ, то я его, как и Вас, и Вантуса, и Федора рассматриваю как яркие индивидуальности, которыми мы должны дорожить (а то я чувствую, что кое-кого скоро могут выгнать, - раньше просто убивали, а сейчас могут сказать, что человек - не настоящий буддист, поэтому в форуме участвовать не может :Frown: ).

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> В том же, что Нострадамус предсказал год гонений на католицизм во Франции (1792), сомневаться не приходится. Исторический факт, хорошо документированный. AlexT, однако, этот аргумент проигнорировал - ведь если человек хочет быть материалистом, материалистом и останется.



Извините, я не могу следить за всеми постами в этом треде.  Несколько замечаний:
1) Сколько предсказаний Нострадамус сделал?
2) Сколько их сбылось где конкретно знали что произойдет _до самого события_ а не пост-фактум? 
3) Сколько можно было догадаться что то или иное событие будет.

Я давным давно увлекался Нострадамусом. Но как то после всех провалов 1999-2000 когда никакого апокалипсиса не пришло, надоело. Когда предсказание не сбывается, люди говорят что ошиблись числом и ждут следующего числа... Потом когда всё таки что то происходит (_а земля большая и событий много_) то говорят "_вот посмотрите! Нострадамус был прав_!"

Вот я писал что поверю в предсказания если ясновидящий будет предсказывать цифры, допустим на рынке акций или форексе. Тут нету места размыльчивости и догадок.

Один раз мне мама заказала сеанс у экстрасенса. Все послания "Ангела Михаила"  делились на 2 группы
а) не проверяемые, а значит их нельзя опровергнуть. 
б) Ошибочные догадки и общие советы по ходу разговора. Вот моя мама сказала что я интересуюсь Буддизмом. И после этого ясновидящая добавила что то типа "_да. Алекс был тибетским буддистом столько-то жизней назад_". .... Ха-ха-ха, я чуть штаны не обложил. Я бы удивился если бы она сказала Буддистом менее популярного, южного стиля...  А то понимаете сейчас ТБ популярен, все знают о Далай Ламе, и т.д...

Конечно судить о всех по одному нельзя, но всё таки интересно...

Я не против телепатии, ESP, и т.д.,  Просто пока не видел доказательства. Кстати, если ESP есть то это одна из возможных причин всяких воспоминаний детей.  Для меня ESP ни доказательство перерождений, ни опровержение материализма.

*Если можно правильно видеть будущее, то это значит что только это событие и случиться. А это значит что будущие событие детерминировано и изменить его нельзя.*

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Шанс на совпадение здесь нулевой.


Почему нулевой если совпадение произошло? Все остальные случаи когда вы кого-то вспоминали и вам не звонили, вы не запомнили. А это запомнилось, на то и совпадение, такое долго помнишь. Для определения насколько возможно такое совпадение нужен математик, может Вантус прояснит.




> Но иногда она мистическим образом срабатывает.


Если так, то она ничем не отличается от простой случайности.  

Давайте следующую удивительную вещь.

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Извините, я не могу следить за всеми постами в этом треде.  Несколько замечаний:
> 1) Сколько предсказаний Нострадамус сделал?
> 2) Сколько их сбылось где конкретно знали что произойдет _до самого события_ а не пост-фактум? 
> 3) Сколько можно было догадаться что то или иное событие будет.


Для экономии места и времени, рассмотрел бы два предсказания с датами: 1792 год, гонения на Католическую церковь во Франции, 1700 год, появление русских в Европе (Северная война). Годы Французской революции и Петровского "прорубания окна в Европу" указаны в середине 16 века. Без даты, взял бы только одно предсказание - сначала расцвет, а потом крах учения Мора (Томаса Мора, автора "Утопии") на берегах Днепра.




> Давайте следующую удивительную вещь.


Присоединяйтесь к нам с AlexT  :Smilie: 




> *Если можно правильно видеть будущее, то это значит что только это событие и случиться. А это значит что будущие событие детерминировано и изменить его нельзя.*


Да, свобода воли должна проявляться и в наличии неисполнившихся (или неточно исполнившихся) пророчеств. При том, что количество удачных попаданий должно быть преобладающим. Если хотите, можете записать 1999 год в число несбывшихся предсказаний француза (там было о начале чьего-то правления: возможно, о правителе-участнике катастрофических событий).

Буддийские пророчества тоже есть http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20785
Мне кажется, в терма Падмасамбхавы слишком много совпадений с биографией Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го. Но это неубедительно, я знаю (нет точных дат).

----------


## Германн

А ведь есть ещё посмертное уменьшение тел реализованных Лам. Иногда такие уменьшенные тела даже снимали на видео, делали фото. Не знаю, насколько убедительны такие чудеса (лично меня чудеса в религии не убеждают, только вдохновляют). Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть фотографии или видео?

----------


## Aliona

> Кроме таких "совпадений", имевших место не только с ДДЦ, бывало и в плотском реале


Когда одолевают материалистические сомнения, напоминаю себе о десятках происходивших совпадений, которые слишком трудно объяснить случайностью. Это больше относится к сфере опыта, чем веры. От сомнений не очень помогает, но возвращает к цели (постижение ума). Не из страха, из стремления к объективности. И это огромное преимущество перед другими религиями, что буддизм не требует слепой веры.

P.S. В перерождения, правда, не верю. Только допускаю.

----------

Германн (28.12.2012), Юй Кан (28.12.2012)

----------


## Лери

Люди в традиционно буддийских странах и европейцы могут воспрнимать буддизм по разному: для первых это традицонная религия, для других - экзотика. Мне кажется среди европейцев есть некая "обиженность - усталость" (или как еще сказать?) от христианства. Они устали что-ли от веры, заповедей, догм и обрядов. А духовными и религиозными быть хочется. И начинают искать себе духовность в восточных учениях - мол там не вера и обряды, а духовное знание, или не знаю чего они там еще себе думают... так вот начинают они знакомиться с этими восточными религиями-учениями, покопаются, а там глядишь, опять вера своя, догмы и обряды, вот иногда и разочаровываются. 

Потом начинают подстраивать учения под себя, хотят религию-духовность без веры, догм, заповедей и обрядов, но что из этого получается-то?...

Если уж следуешь учению, то надобно под него подстраиваться, а не наоборот - учение под себя. Так последовательнее, что-ли. Или же своим путем идти.

----------

Zom (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (28.12.2012), Германн (28.12.2012), Жека (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если так, то она ничем не отличается от простой случайности.


Вот я и говорю, что поскольку нормально это объяснить не могут, то списывают на случайность ))
Хотя, как говорил известный персонаж, "случайности не случайны" (c)  .) А я всегда говорю так - случайность - это неспособность проследить закономерность -)

----------

Богдан Б (28.12.2012), Германн (28.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Лери

> У него _переводческий буддизм_. Разница между "правильным буддизмом" Ассаджи и неправильным, в который верим мы, в каких-то тонкостях грамматики перевода фраз. У Будды небыло "четырех благородных истин", это все _слух_, а были "четыре истины благородного", вот это подлинная штука. У Будды небыло "доктрины". (А "учение"? Ведь это синонимы.) Нет, на самом деле, были просто практические _инструкции_. И тому подобные срывы покровов.


Т.е. "четыре истины благородного" это дословный перевод?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> случайность - это неспособность проследить закономерность -)


А свобода - это, согласно марксизму-ленинизму, осознанная необходимость  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> И это огромное преимущество перед другими религиями, что буддизм не требует слепой веры.


Не требует : ), да. Буддизм, как понимаю себе, вообще ни от кого ничего не требует, доверяя индивиду самому распоряжаться своей жизнью...
И, тем не менее, есть два типа пробуждения: через мудрость и -- через веру... И о том, и о другом есть в суттах.
Если интересно -- дам линки.

Что до опыта взаимодействия с некими незримыми силами... 
Тут ведь так же, как и в общении с людьми: если тебе раз помогли, второй раз помогли, третий раз... А ты просто "потребляешь" это, относя к разряду неких научно необъяснимых случайностей, или просто игнорируешь, то дальше могут и не помогать.
И ещё одно: если просишь помощи очень часто и по всякой ерунде, а не в самых крайних случаях...
Ну, и в этом вобще много нюансов, постигаемых каждым индивидуально.




> P.S. В перерождения, правда, не верю. Только допускаю.


Об этом тоже до определённого момента всерьёз не задумывался, приняв просто как аксиому. А потом крохотная тогда дочка вдруг выдала между прочим чуток о своей прошлой жизни...
С тех не думаю об этом вообще. : )

----------

Германн (28.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Почему нулевой если совпадение произошло? Все остальные случаи когда вы кого-то вспоминали и вам не звонили, вы не запомнили. А это запомнилось, на то и совпадение, такое долго помнишь. Для определения насколько возможно такое совпадение нужен математик, может Вантус прояснит.
> 
> Если так, то она ничем не отличается от простой случайности.  
> 
> Давайте следующую удивительную вещь.


Посчитаю на досуге.

----------


## Поляков

> Вот я и говорю, что поскольку нормально это объяснить не могут, то списывают на случайность ))


Случайность - нормальное объяснение, самое простое. Непонятно, почему оно не устраивает и становится необходим Макаронный Монстр. Это ж тяжкий груз такой. 



> А я всегда говорю так - случайность - это неспособность проследить закономерность -)


Ага, особенно там где ее нет ))

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Посчитаю на досуге.


Было бы любопытно. Совпадение "воспоминание/звонок друга" достаточно часто приводят в пример существования потустороннего. Видел расчет "воспоминание/неожиданная смерть", там были такие цифры: 




> Have you ever had a premonition? Did you once have, say, a passing thought about an uncle, only to receive a phone call five minutes later informing you that the beloved relative had suddenly dropped dead? If so, this probably struck you as eerie. You might have vaguely believed it was ESP.
> 
> Was it? Let’s see. Suppose you know of 10 people who die each year. Furthermore, suppose you think of each of them once annually. There are 105,120 five-minute intervals in a year. A simple probability calculation shows that there is a 10 in 105,120 likelihood that you will, as a matter of chance, have a thought about one of these people in the five minutes before you hear of his death. Multiply this likelihood by the population of the U.S. (about a quarter of a billion people) and you find that roughly 25,000 people each year–about 70 a day — will have a “psychic” experience of this sort. In fact, it’s pure coincidence.

----------


## Zom

> Случайность - нормальное объяснение, самое простое.


Как-то на элементах разбирали подробно случайное выпадение орла и решки при подбрасывании монетки. И о чудо, оно оказалось вовсе не случайным, а вполне просчитываемым. Правда с неимоверно сложными подсчётами, конечно же. Но обывателю легче эти сложные закономерности представлять в виде "случайности" .)




> Ага, особенно там где ее нет ))


Вы уже буддой стали, что так категорично заявляете? Или оставите повод посомневаться?

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Парадокс не в этом ))) Для того, чтобы просто прибывать в осозанности в присутствии и при этом ничего не делать , не совершать и не выбирать, а просто быть, никакая вера не требуется. Но настоящее, которое не требует доказательств и усилий ума, выбора со стороны нашего Я, такое настоящее мало кому интересно. С верой оживают все страхи и надежды ... уму есть чем заняться, и в первую очередь заставить вас страдать. 
> Буддизм же по сути сводится к простой и необусловленной дхарме "в лице" таковости и пространства.


Осознанность без мудрости ничего не значит. Практика самадхи была и есть во всех индийских религиях, и она может привести к долгой жизни в мирах без форм, но не к Освобождению. 
Если нет веры, ничего нет. А вера рождается из изучения и понимания. Да, были случаи, когда людям было достаточно услышать одно предложение вроде: "Не цепляйся к памяти прошлого, не думай о будущем и не держи то, что происходит прямо сейчас" - чтобы достичь Пробуждения. Но это не то, что вы имели в виду, говоря о пребывании в настоящем ( которого, кстати говоря, не существует).

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (28.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Люди в традиционно буддийских странах и европейцы могут воспрнимать буддизм по разному: для первых это традицонная религия, для других - экзотика. Мне кажется среди европейцев есть некая "обиженность - усталость" (или как еще сказать?) от христианства. Они устали что-ли от веры, заповедей, догм и обрядов. А духовными и религиозными быть хочется. И начинают искать себе духовность в восточных учениях - мол там не вера и обряды, а духовное знание, или не знаю чего они там еще себе думают... так вот начинают они знакомиться с этими восточными религиями-учениями, покопаются, а там глядишь, опять вера своя, догмы и обряды, вот иногда и разочаровываются. 
> 
> Потом начинают подстраивать учения под себя, хотят религию-духовность без веры, догм, заповедей и обрядов, но что из этого получается-то?...
> 
> Если уж следуешь учению, то надобно под него подстраиваться, а не наоборот - учение под себя. Так последовательнее, что-ли. Или же своим путем идти.


Меня умиляет, как порой " трезвомыслящие" европейцы наивно верят в астрологию тибетских лам, в то, что очередной приехавший учить гуру это 32 эманация такого- то тулку, во всю эту щедро сдобренную народными фантазиями мистику и приходят в экстаз от битья барабанов и "танцев просветления". Так и думаешь, эх, вот бы христианам побольше выдумки, а то что там, огонь из зажигалки благодатный, да купание в проруби, скучно...

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Zom (28.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Извините, я не могу следить за всеми постами в этом треде.  Несколько замечаний:
> 1) Сколько предсказаний Нострадамус сделал?
> 2) Сколько их сбылось где конкретно знали что произойдет _до самого события_ а не пост-фактум? 
> 3) Сколько можно было догадаться что то или иное событие будет.
> 
> Я давным давно увлекался Нострадамусом. Но как то после всех провалов 1999-2000 когда никакого апокалипсиса не пришло, надоело. Когда предсказание не сбывается, люди говорят что ошиблись числом и ждут следующего числа... Потом когда всё таки что то происходит (_а земля большая и событий много_) то говорят "_вот посмотрите! Нострадамус был прав_!"
> 
> Вот я писал что поверю в предсказания если ясновидящий будет предсказывать цифры, допустим на рынке акций или форексе. Тут нету места размыльчивости и догадок.
> 
> ...


В одном из толкований предсказаний Нострадамуса на 1999 год сказано: "Монгольский царь великий оживёт...." В 1999 году Богдо-геген Ринпоче впервые нанёс визит в Монголию....

----------


## Топпер

> Так и думаешь, эх, вот бы христианам побольше выдумки, а то что там, огонь из зажигалки благодатный, да купание в проруби, скучно...


Просто очень привычно.
Индусу-христианину в проруби наверное вполне экзотично было бы искупаться. И в Индии потом про то рассказать  :Smilie: 
Я помню случай, лет восемь назад приезжали с монахом два молодых саманерки со Шри-Ланки. Сами они были беженцами из Бангладеша. Гуляли с ними по Елагину острову. А там много прудов, замёрзших естественно т.к. зима была. И вот их настолько поразило, что это вода, что один специально пошёл по сугробам, чтобы по этому пруду пройтись.

----------

Карло (29.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Просто очень привычно.
> Индусу-христианину в проруби наверное вполне экзотично было бы искупаться. И в Индии потом про то рассказать 
> Я помню случай, лет восемь назад приезжали с монахом два молодых саманерки со Шри-Ланки. Сами они были беженцами из Бангладеша. Гуляли с ними по Елагину острову. А там много прудов, замёрзших естественно т.к. зима была. И вот их настолько поразило, что это вода, что один специально пошёл по сугробам, чтобы по этому пруду пройтись.


Индус- христианин даже без проруби та еще экзотика ) 
Нам тут один учитель забавно рассказывал, почему христианство на Ланке не прижилось. Как это - один бог?? У нас же их тысячи ( влияние индуизма тут всегда было значительным)! Один рай? У нас их на любой вкус! 
Так что такое унылое течение так и не прижилось, несмотря на все колониальные усилия.

----------


## Кунсанг

Учение Будды в основании вроде не такое тяжелое и трудное для понимания. Есть 4 Благородные истины. Две из них это то, что следует реализовать и две это то, что следует отбросить или устранить. Есть страдания, это можно удостоверить. У них есть источник возникновения. Эти две вещи необходимо устранить для достижения счастья. Если человек признает что эти Истины достоверны, то ему легче принять следующие воззрения. Все, что происходит плохого в жизни это грубое страдание и это происходит из причин - негативной кармы. Само обладание этим телом это тонкий вид страданий, который трудно обнаружить, но тоже страдание. Поэтому само существование с загрязненными скандхами это страдание. Страдание возможно устранить. Для этого Будда дал много методов. Если в отношении 4 БИ нет сомнений, то тогда проще. Говорится, что если Будда дал Истинное Учение о 4 БИ, то все остальные его Учения также истинны должны быть. Просто могут быть непонятны, но то, что непонятное, не означает что это неверное.

----------

Германн (28.12.2012)

----------


## Аурум

> Да современная психология считай вся родом из буддизма


Назовите, пожалуйста, хоть одну современную психологическую школу которая "родом из буддизма", а то, что-то не припомню ни одной.

----------


## До

> Т.е. "четыре истины благородного" это дословный перевод?


Там такой язык, что запросто можно читать и так, и эдак, и еще 10-ю способами.

----------

Лери (28.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Как-то на элементах разбирали подробно случайное выпадение орла и решки при подбрасывании монетки. И о чудо, оно оказалось вовсе не случайным, а вполне просчитываемым. Правда с неимоверно сложными подсчётами, конечно же. Но обывателю легче эти сложные закономерности представлять в виде "случайности" .)


Там наверняка речь шла про идеальную монету, заранее известные вращение, силу броска, сопротивление воздуха, поверхность, на которую падает монета и проч. 




> Вы уже буддой стали, что так категорично заявляете? Или оставите повод посомневаться?


Я как-то уже писал, что буддой не стал, а только 3-й дхьяны достиг, но могу точно сказать, что сомнения - одна из помех.

----------


## Аурум

Духовные муки и душевные кризисы считаю совершенно излишним и необязательным этапом, ибо страдать из-за сомнений - пустая трата нервов. Когда человек, к примеру, голоден, он же не думает, хочет ли он есть. Если же человек думает: "А хочу ли я есть? А не поесть ли мне сейчас или попозже?", то он не голоден. Сомнения вообще, по-моему, помогают глубже изучить и понять то, в чем сомневаешься и прийти наконец или к отвержению идеи, или к принятию.

----------


## Германн

> Назовите, пожалуйста, хоть одну современную психологическую школу которая "родом из буддизма", а то, что-то не припомню ни одной.


Альберт Эллис (рационально-эмотивная бихевиоральная терапия, РЭБТ) указывал, в числе прочего, буддийскую философию как источних исходных идей. Но кого он только не указывал. Терапия Эллиса имеет тенденцию замещать метафизические взгляды нео-эпикуреизмом (что выход за рамки компетенции психотерапии). РЭБТ не подводит к практике Пути, естественно.

----------


## Аурум

> Альберт Эллис (рационально-эмотивная бихевиоральная терапия, РЭБТ) указывал, в числе прочего, буддийскую философию как источних исходных идей. Но кого он только не указывал. Терапия Эллиса имеет тенденцию замещать метафизические взгляды нео-эпикуреизмом (что выход за рамки компетенции психотерапии). РЭБТ не подводит к практике Пути, естественно.


"Вероятный источник идей" не равно "родом из буддизма".

----------


## Германн

> "Вероятный источник идей" не равно "родом из буддизма".


Верно. Родом из буддизма - западный "буддизм" без кармы и перерождений (без Второй Б.И.), в качестве курсов "випассаны" и т.д., для устранения житейских тревог. Получается метод психотерапии. Что, само по себе, хорошо - лишь бы с буддизмом не путали.

----------

Лери (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Аурум

> Верно. Родом из буддизма - западный "буддизм" без кармы и перерождений (без Второй Б.И.), в качестве курсов "випассаны" и т.д., для устранения житейских тревог. Получается метод психотерапии. Что, само по себе, хорошо - лишь бы с буддизмом не путали.


Согласен! Но многие путают.

----------

Германн (28.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Согласен! Но многие путают.


При всех своих недостатках, у русских (и русскоязычных россиян) есть прекрасная черта: понимание, что религия вещь не мирская.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> При всех своих недостатках, у русских (и русскоязычных россиян) есть прекрасная черта: понимание, что религия вещь не мирская.


Чем они выгодно отличаются от представителей других национальностей )))

----------

Германн (28.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Главное, чтобы буддизм не превращался в еще одну беду. Хотя некоторым он уже видится как беда.

----------

Лери (28.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Меня умиляет, как порой " трезвомыслящие" европейцы наивно верят в астрологию тибетских лам, ...


Открыли медицинский центр, пригласили хороших специалистов по тибетской медицине.
Первые приёмы сделали бесплатными т.е. можно прийти и бесплатно проконсультироваться. 
Среди прочих приходят 2 бабульки, сидят в очереди и всё время ожидания рассказывают друг другу какие они трезвомыслящие, как они во "всё это" не верят, что пришли они только из за любопытства. После приёма одна из них выходит и заявляет, что, мол, фигня это, всего лишь перечислили все мои болезни про которые я и так прекрасно знаю...

Порой умиляет как европейцы цепляются за своё "трезвомыслие", машут им как флагом на котором написано "я не верю", "я нормальный", "я как все".        
Они несут это перед собой как щит который должен их защитить от суровых непонятностей жизни, как аттестат зрелости который подтверждает их право называться взрослыми. Сталкиваясь же с чем то, что выходит за рамки шаблона, они действуют исключительно не рационально.

В Спб где-то в 90х была юмористическая передача на ТВ в одном из выпусков которой мужчина в пивнушке вдруг серьёзно заявлял, что обладает сверх способностями и выключал свет "силой мысли". Получилось не смешно. Один сосед по столику впал в ступор, а другой мужик заплакал как ребёнок. Разрыв шаблона в действии. 
Гораздо легче управлять и манипулировать "трезвомыслящими" людьми с жёсткими шаблонами чем человеком который спокойно ответит, что да, может быть способность такая, а может быть и пульт ДУ в кармане лежит.  

Не впадать в крайности, не искать чудес, но и не отвергать всё сходу, просто не судить о том чего не знаешь - вот срединный путь касательно чудесятины.

----------

Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (28.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Кунсанг (28.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012), Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть склонность превращать все в беду. Есть склонность превращать все в радость. Эти склонности приводят существ в этот мир, эти же склонности ведут существ в другие миры.
Буддизм уже имеет разнообразие форм. Каждый может найти те, которые воспринимает. Каждый склонен думать, что воспринимает самую совершенную Дхарму, а другие заблуждаются и искажают.
Признать собственную склонность к заблуждению и искажениям - значит заложить условия для воспринятия Дхармы без заблуждений и искажений. Искать заблуждения и искажения - значит уделять внимание заблуждениям и искажениям, а не чистой Дхарме. Уделять внимание заблуждениям и искажениям, их порицанию, это и значит не признавать собственную склонность к заблуждениям и искажениям. Таким вниманием и закладываются условия для духовных кризисов.

----------

Fyodor (28.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Кунсанг (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

По части носильщиков и утилизаторов трупов в Древней Индии (профессиональных санитаров морга, обитателей кладбищ-шмашанов). Чтоб не быть голословным, я покажу слово "капалик" как указание на социальный статус и профессию в кастовом обществе, безотносительно к школе Капалика, в индуистском тексте Каула (Махачина-крама):

"Танцовщица, *капалини*, проститутка, прачка, парикмахерша, брахмани, шудрани и пастушка, и цветочница - вот прославленные девять женщин [Кулы]. Лучшая же - искусная и разумная, наделённая [благими] качествами - какой бы *касты* она ни была". (Махачиначарасара-тантра, 3:10-11) "Каула-тантра-санграха. Антология текстов индуистской тантры" М., Старклайт, 2004 - стр. 200-201.

Безусловно, древние буддийские тантрики жили на кладбищах Древней Индии и пользовались габалами. Но они не были адептами школы Капалика.

----------


## Елена Чернышова

AlexТ,ни хватает времени прочитать вашу тему,пробежала вскользь.Вот что я вам скажу.Прошу заранее простить меня за некоторую кашеобразность суждений.Я не специалист в буддийской логике,цитатами не могу похвастаться.Кроме одной,ее приписывают Далай-Ламе."Нет необходимости в храмах, нет необходимости в сложной философии. Мозг и сердце - мои храмы; моя философия - доброта."
Вот я бы вам посоветовала обратить внимание на эту фразу,она  для вас важнее всех цитат из сутр и пр.Вы сто мильенов раз спрашиваете "а вот это докажите...а от то.."Ну право,что за мозг такой неуемный.Это,конечно,очень хорошо,истину копать,да так и самому зарыться можно.
Вот вы,как я,года 2 назад.Когда опыта жизненного никакого не было.
Все пытаетесь от религии,философии и т.д.уйти.Так ваш уход-это тоже такая же философия.
Ох.
Будьте просто хорошим человеком.
Очень-очень вам советую посмотреть фильм "Антон тут рядом",я тут на форуме про него писала.http://vk.com/video30143454_163995574
Он для сердца.Для Ума,которое с сердцем,а не для Ума,которое с мозгом.

Извините,если написанное звучит резко.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, ещё - а всегда ли, во всех ли случаях, духовный кризис = сомнения?


А что значит духовный кризис по вашему, Zom?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А что значит духовный кризис по вашему, Zom?


Ну если клеша гордости внезапно всплывёт - это тоже может оказаться духовным кризисом. Правда, сам человек это как кризис сможет воспринимать только потом и со стороны. А так-то "головокружение от успехов" и воочию созерцаемый другой берег - это тоже духовный кризис. Несколько иного рода. :Wink:

----------

Германн (28.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> "Нет необходимости в храмах, нет необходимости в сложной философии. Мозг и сердце - мои храмы; моя философия - доброта."


Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что религия - это философия для "чайников".
А умище то, умище куда девать?  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (28.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Меня умиляет, как порой " трезвомыслящие" европейцы наивно верят в астрологию тибетских лам, в то, что очередной приехавший учить гуру это 32 эманация такого- то тулку, во всю эту щедро сдобренную народными фантазиями мистику и приходят в экстаз от битья барабанов и "танцев просветления". Так и думаешь, эх, вот бы христианам побольше выдумки, а то что там, огонь из зажигалки благодатный, да купание в проруби, скучно...



Вас "умиляет" от отсутствия прямого и правильного опыта. Мне, так называемая, астрология тибетских лам помогла несоклько раз в жизни, при всем моем скептицизме - и не в силу наивного фанатизма. Это глубокая и точная наука, которая, к сожалению, постепенно исчезает. 

Конечно, ламам не надо глупые вопросы задавать, да и ламы разные бывают. Я обычно хожу к ним на совет при самых тяжелых жизненных ситуациях, когда не знаю, какое решение правильнее выбрать. Мне было просто сказано со всей ясностью: не раз и не два, - что меня ждет в том или другом случае. И это на 100 процентов подтвердилось, более того, я теперь вижу, что это мне было исключительно полезнее кармически - в смысле следования по Пути. А в смысле выгоды материальной - может, и поменьше. Точно также были при мне такие случаи и с другими людьми. Так что не надо голословно судить.  

Никакой народной тибетской народной мистики европейцу так просто не вкрутишь, уж сама в Европе 20 лет живу, и тибетские ламы рядом. Европеец привык мыслить логически и опираться на то, что видит и на то, насколько ему это полезно и нужно. Европейцу каждый день пытаются что-то втюхать - уж тут только держи ухо востро. А экзальтированных не очень адекватных людей полно везде. И, поверьте, им все равно у кого благословения и "святые" объекты брать - хоть у Папы Римского, хоть у Далай Ламы, хоть у Патриарха Всея Руси. Дай им цветочную гирлянду в тхеравадинского алтаря - эффект будет тот же.

Мудрые люди не занимаются ерундой, а среди тибетских лам мудрых таких немало. Мудрые люди гораздо глубже проникают в кармическую ситуацию других и могут помочь. А если у человека единственная возможность копить благое от "святого" огня - мудрый человек подарит ему такой огонь. 

Справедливости ради, Вы посмотрите, что там делают в тхеравадинских храмах :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

" Сколько ни говори мне: 
ты не можешь понять смысла жизни, 
не думай,  живи, -- я не могу делать этого, 
потому  что слишком долго делал это
прежде. 
Теперь я  не могу  не  видеть дня и  ночи, бегущих и ведущих  меня к смерти.  "
/Л.Н. Толстой, "Исповедь"/

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А умище то, умище куда девать?


Придется с ним как-то сожительствовать... :Smilie:

----------

Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

> Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что религия - это философия для "чайников".
> А умище то, умище куда девать?


Умище само денется,если бездельничать не будете.Если человек в карме,перерождении и пр.сомневается,спорит рьяно,то зачем ему это доказывать?
Пусть займется тем,что в доказательсвтах не нуждается.Вокруг миллионы вполне реальных страданий.В детских больницах серо и грустно,можно пойти и расписать,детям сказки почитатьЮ,в дом престарелых пойти и бабушкам платочки подарить.
Ну скажите-ка дело куда полезнее,чем перебирать,где какие доказательства.
Для религиозного и нерелигиозного человека годится.И результат-то есть.
А вот насмотришься страданий этих,глядишь вопросы задавать перестанешь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Зачем вообще кому-то доказывать буддийские истины,кто заведомо желает их опровергнуть.Хоть задоказывайся.
Потому я и предлагаю человек пойти попрактиваться вполне в человеческих делах.
У меня сложилось впечатление,что у автора темы совсем небольшой жизненный опыт.
А ведь когда опыт есть почти и доказывать ничего не нужно,ты видишь,что так оно и есть.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Зачем вообще кому-то доказывать буддийские истины,кто заведомо желает их опровергнуть.Хоть задоказывайся.
> Потому я и предлагаю человек пойти попрактиваться вполне в человеческих делах.
> У меня сложилось впечатление,что у автора темы совсем небольшой жизненный опыт.


Автор темы я, и у меня большой жизненный опыт. Побольше вашего.

----------

Alex (28.12.2012), Joy (28.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну если клеша гордости внезапно всплывёт - это тоже может оказаться духовным кризисом. Правда, сам человек это как кризис сможет воспринимать только потом и со стороны. А так-то "головокружение от успехов" и воочию созерцаемый другой берег - это тоже духовный кризис. Несколько иного рода.


Это заблуждение, а не кризис. Кризис - это крах каких-то ценностей.

----------

Айвар (28.12.2012), Юй Кан (28.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Извините,Федор,перепутала.Мое сообщения предназначались для АлексаТ,он тут так много пишет,что я уж и начало запамятовала,кто начал тему.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Тао (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Умище само денется,если бездельничать не будете.Если человек в карме,перерождении и пр.сомневается,спорит рьяно,то Вокруг миллионы вполне реальных страданий.В детских больницах серо и грустно,можно пойти и расписать,детям сказки почитатьЮ,в дом престарелых пойти и бабушкам платочки подарить.


Елена, этот метод еще Дейл Карнеги описал в своей книге "Как перестать беспокоится и начать жить", так или иначе он применяется во всех религиях и вне религий и он действительно работает.
Проблема в том, что он работает на ограниченном отрезке времени, и хорошо, если человек умрёт раньше, чем этот метод работать перестанет.
В противном случае прозрение будет просто катастрофическим.

Про умище я пошутил для того, чтобы показать, что намеренно себя отупить, к сожалению, не получится.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Извините,Федор,перепутала.Мое сообщения предназначались для АлексаТ.


Что касается Алекса, - не знаю о его жизненном опыте, но опыт страдания у него большой. Он часто упрямо держится за свои заблуждения и его трудно бывает переубедить, но раздражаться по этому поводу  - лишнее. И судить о его жизненном опыте. Я это к тому говорю, что сам не сдержался в этой теме и обидел человека. Хочу публично попросить у него прощения. Алекс, простите.

----------

AlexТ (29.12.2012), Германн (28.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что касается жизненного опыта, то он может быть очень большой, но не факт, что он чему-либо может как следует научить......

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Фил,я не считаю действенное сострадание сознательным отуплением.

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Федор,я и не раздражалась.
Я также заранее попросила прощение,если мое сообщение резковато.

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Вообще-то,Фил,можно ведь в этой жизни просто совершать бескорыстно хорошие,добрые дела.И не верить в карму.А мы-то,верящие в карму,знаем,что благие заслуги накопятся,и  следующей жизни Дхарма станет куда ближе и яснее :Wink: 
Это такой консенсус.
Я сегда стараюсь уравновесить обе стороны. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Фил,я не считаю действенное сострадание сознательным отуплением.


Хм... но Вы же его предлагали вместо сложной философии.
А куда же тогда сложная философия денется?
Есть конечно вариант, что изначально философию лучше не изучать.
Но если уже изучил?

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Сомнения и кризисы считаю совершенно естесственными вещами. Мало ли какие ещё семена из прошлого прорастут - это нормально. В такие периоды практика особенно ценна. Ну всплыло что-то (неприятность или приятность эту мы переживём) и сразу тело в дело, а точнее в практику. Сел в сомнениях, а через час всё уплыло само собой, даже делать ничего не надо.

----------

Joy (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (28.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012), Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

> Хм... но Вы же его предлагали вместо сложной философии.
> А куда же тогда сложная философия денется?
> Есть конечно вариант, что изначально философию лучше не изучать.
> Но если уже изучил?


У меня кстати такой вариант :Smilie: ,сначала сострадательная практика,путем обнаружения неисчислимых страданий в мире,затем уже появилось желание узнать,откуда ж они все-таки берутся,страдания эти.

----------


## Айвар

> Осознанность без мудрости ничего не значит. Практика самадхи была и есть во всех индийских религиях, и она может привести к долгой жизни в мирах без форм, но не к Освобождению. 
> Если нет веры, ничего нет. А вера рождается из изучения и понимания. Да, были случаи, когда людям было достаточно услышать одно предложение вроде: "Не цепляйся к памяти прошлого, не думай о будущем и не держи то, что происходит прямо сейчас" - чтобы достичь Пробуждения. Но это не то, что вы имели в виду, говоря о пребывании в настоящем ( которого, кстати говоря, не существует).


Согласен с тем, что мало быть просто информированным о том, что есть только здесь и сейчас. 
Вы в своем осознанном присутствии уже являетесь этим здесь и сейчас, а то, как ваша открытость истине была обусловлена прошлой кармой, это действительно могло потребовать от вас мудрости, проницательности, понимания пути (дхьян) ))) ... но это только для того, чтобы в настоящем всегда открыто, благородно встречаться с миром форм.
Настоящее уже полно и совершенно здесь и сейчас, это и есть будда, неужели вы не узнали его? )))

----------


## Елена Чернышова

А вот с эти очень согласна  отношении,если философию уже изучил:
 "В такие периоды практика особенно ценна. Ну всплыло что-то (неприятность или приятность эту мы переживём) и сразу тело в дело, а точнее в практику. Сел в сомнениях, а через час всё уплыло само собой, даже делать ничего не надо."
Буддизм-это не университетское знание,безусловно,философия там есть,да и еще какая,но она требует постоянного жизненного применения.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Плавать по книжке не научишься, придётся в воду лезть. И как бы плохо ты не плавал в начале, всё равно ты пловец. Так и буддизм - это практика, надо просто садиться и практиковать.

----------

Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Плавать по книжке не научишься, придётся в воду лезть. И как бы плохо ты не плавал в начале, всё равно ты пловец. Так и буддизм - это практика, надо просто садиться и практиковать.


Буддизм - это правильные взгляды, прежде всего. А значит, и философия. Без знания, понимания, правильного воззрения уплывете неведомо куда.
В основе практики - знание. Так учил Будда. А вы не знали? Читайте книжки.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Буддизм - это правильные взгляды, прежде всего. А значит, и философия. Без знания, понимания, правильного воззрения уплывете неведомо куда.


У меня есть практика и этого вполне достаточно. А дровами костёр всё равно не потушишь.

----------


## Федор Ф

> У меня есть практика и этого вполне достаточно. А дровами костёр всё равно не потушишь.


Что вы называете дровами? Дхамму Будды? Будда четко говорил об основах практики, и призывал изучать Дхамму, размышлять о ней, вникать в нее. Восьмеричный Путь - это не только голая практика.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Друзья, не спорьте  :Smilie: 
Буддизм — это и верные воззрения, и практика. Одновременно. И ни одно не важнее, чем другое.

----------

Alexey Elkin (28.12.2012), Joy (28.12.2012), Pema Sonam (28.12.2012), Дмитрий С (28.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.12.2012), Сергей Ч (28.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Открыли медицинский центр, пригласили хороших специалистов по тибетской медицине.
> Первые приёмы сделали бесплатными т.е. можно прийти и бесплатно проконсультироваться. 
> Среди прочих приходят 2 бабульки, сидят в очереди и всё время ожидания рассказывают друг другу какие они трезвомыслящие, как они во "всё это" не верят, что пришли они только из за любопытства. После приёма одна из них выходит и заявляет, что, мол, фигня это, всего лишь перечислили все мои болезни про которые я и так прекрасно знаю...
> 
> Порой умиляет как европейцы цепляются за своё "трезвомыслие", машут им как флагом на котором написано "я не верю", "я нормальный", "я как все".        
> Они несут это перед собой как щит который должен их защитить от суровых непонятностей жизни, как аттестат зрелости который подтверждает их право называться взрослыми. Сталкиваясь же с чем то, что выходит за рамки шаблона, они действуют исключительно не рационально.
> 
> В Спб где-то в 90х была юмористическая передача на ТВ в одном из выпусков которой мужчина в пивнушке вдруг серьёзно заявлял, что обладает сверх способностями и выключал свет "силой мысли". Получилось не смешно. Один сосед по столику впал в ступор, а другой мужик заплакал как ребёнок. Разрыв шаблона в действии. 
> Гораздо легче управлять и манипулировать "трезвомыслящими" людьми с жёсткими шаблонами чем человеком который спокойно ответит, что да, может быть способность такая, а может быть и пульт ДУ в кармане лежит.  
> ...


Вопрос не в вере в сверхъестевенное, а в торговле суррогатом, что сплошь и рядом можно наблюдать во всех этих плясках с бубнами, которые выхолащивают суть Дхаммы, заменяя ее пустыми вычурными церемониями, вот о чем речь. О том, что Будда и араханта имели иддхи, и речи нет, с этим никто не спорит.

----------

Сергей Ч (28.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Вас "умиляет" от отсутствия прямого и правильного опыта. Мне, так называемая, астрология тибетских лам помогла несоклько раз в жизни, при всем моем скептицизме - и не в силу наивного фанатизма. Это глубокая и точная наука, которая, к сожалению, постепенно исчезает. 
> 
> Конечно, ламам не надо глупые вопросы задавать, да и ламы разные бывают. Я обычно хожу к ним на совет при самых тяжелых жизненных ситуациях, когда не знаю, какое решение правильнее выбрать. Мне было просто сказано со всей ясностью: не раз и не два, - что меня ждет в том или другом случае. И это на 100 процентов подтвердилось, более того, я теперь вижу, что это мне было исключительно полезнее кармически - в смысле следования по Пути. А в смысле выгоды материальной - может, и поменьше. Точно также были при мне такие случаи и с другими людьми. Так что не надо голословно судить.  
> 
> Никакой народной тибетской народной мистики европейцу так просто не вкрутишь, уж сама в Европе 20 лет живу, и тибетские ламы рядом. Европеец привык мыслить логически и опираться на то, что видит и на то, насколько ему это полезно и нужно. Европейцу каждый день пытаются что-то втюхать - уж тут только держи ухо востро. А экзальтированных не очень адекватных людей полно везде. И, поверьте, им все равно у кого благословения и "святые" объекты брать - хоть у Папы Римского, хоть у Далай Ламы, хоть у Патриарха Всея Руси. Дай им цветочную гирлянду в тхеравадинского алтаря - эффект будет тот же.
> 
> Мудрые люди не занимаются ерундой, а среди тибетских лам мудрых таких немало. Мудрые люди гораздо глубже проникают в кармическую ситуацию других и могут помочь. А если у человека единственная возможность копить благое от "святого" огня - мудрый человек подарит ему такой огонь. 
> 
> Справедливости ради, Вы посмотрите, что там делают в тхеравадинских храмах


Упаси меня бог от такого опыта)) Виная запрещает монахам заниматься предсказаниями, и мне этого достаточно, чтобы считать это занятием как минимум странным для людей, которые пытаются проповедовать буддизм. Конечно, Виная это так, да? Кому нужны эти старомодные правила?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.01.2013), Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Что вы называете дровами? Дхамму Будды? Будда четко говорил об основах практики, и призывал изучать Дхамму, размышлять о ней, вникать в нее. Восьмеричный Путь - это не только голая практика.


Дровами я называю попытку выйти за пределы чисто интеллектуального знания с помощью этого же обусловненного интелектом знания.
Вы же не будете спорить, что всё равно рано или поздно придётся отложить книгу о плавании и реально залезть в бассейн?

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Друзья, не спорьте 
> Буддизм — это и верные воззрения, и практика. Одновременно. И ни одно не важнее, чем другое.


и  тд тд тд тд

Согласен абсолютно.

----------

Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос не в вере в сверхъестевенное, а в торговле суррогатом, что сплошь и рядом можно наблюдать во всех этих плясках с бубнами, которые выхолащивают суть Дхаммы, заменяя ее пустыми вычурными церемониями, вот о чем речь. О том, что Будда и араханта имели иддхи, и речи нет, с этим никто не спорит.


Давайте тогда уж, начинайте со СВОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ  и с критики вычурных ритуалов в ней. А насколько это суррогат - уж позвольте судить тем, кто хоть немного " в теме".




> Упаси меня бог от такого опыта)) Виная запрещает монахам заниматься предсказаниями, и мне этого достаточно, чтобы считать это занятием как минимум странным для людей, которые пытаются проповедовать буддизм. Конечно, Виная это так, да? Кому нужны эти старомодные правила?


Отлично. Тогда не судите о том, чего не знаете и не сможете узнать. К Вашему сведенью - не все тибетские ламы являются монахами.

Полагаю, вряд ли стоит развязывать холивар - при том, что о другой традиции Вы судите только по пляскам.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Юр, так пережил же в итоге) А что дальше будет - поглядим, неведомо. Ежели что - к тебе!) Вместе посидим. Вся Сангха в поддержку.
А книжки конечно читаю, но этим практику не заменишь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дровами я называю попытку выйти за пределы чисто интеллектуального знания с помощью этого же обусловненного интелектом знания.
> Вы же не будете спорить, что всё равно рано или поздно придётся отложить книгу о плавании и реально залезть в бассейн?


Реально залезть...и утонуть? :Smilie: 

Не, многим желательно получить предварительные инструкции, как и что последовательно делать. Еще до влезания в бассейн. Да и дальше тренера Вас еще буду насиловать, чтоб движения были правильные, как повысить скорость, технику, да еще "на суше" будут вас гонять бесконечными упражнениями на силу и выносливость. А по-собачьи далеко не уплывешь и долго на воде не продержишься.

Я знаю многих людей, которых насильственно пытались обучать бросанием на глубину. Но мы не в древней Спарте - большинство этих людей так и не научилось плавать, потому как не смогли преодолеть страх перед глубиной и водной стихией. 

Я сама почти утонула в 13 лет, и только в 20 после этого решила научиться плавать. Преодолевая ужос. И знаю, как это. Но сначала ты на мелкоте, тебе подробно объясняют, как открывать глаза в воде, как делать вдох и выдох - все ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНО. ну, а потом уже постепенно страх проходит. Теперь плаваю хоть где.

Так что лучше ЗНАТЬ заранее, что делаешь, КАК это делать и ЗАЧЕМ :Smilie:  Ну, а потом, конечно, придется плыть..... :Smilie:

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если А возможно, а Б не возможно, то произойдёт А а не Б.
> Если Б возможно, а А не возможно, то произойдёт Б а не А.
> 
> (возможность = присутствие всех необходимых причин).


Если возможны и А и Б, то свободой в данном случае будет сделать А и не сделать Б, сделать Б и не сделать А. Это, кстати, вполне обычная нелинейная динамика. И такова свобода воли, если вкратце.

----------

Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Давайте тогда уж, начинайте со СВОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ  и с критики вычурных ритуалов в ней. А насколько это суррогат - уж позвольте судить тем, кто хоть немного " в теме".
> 
> 
> 
> Отлично. Тогда не судите о том, чего не знаете и не сможете узнать. К Вашему сведенью - не все тибетские ламы являются монахами.
> 
> Полагаю, вряд ли стоит развязывать холивар - при том, что о другой традиции Вы судите только по пляскам.


Да ладно, все начинали в России с этой " другой традиции", но суть в том, что все эти внешние пышные действа, которые пытаются втюхнуть как буддизм, на деле многих отталкивают. Однажды разговаривали с одним европейцем, я его спросила, что его сдерживает от принятия Прибежища, а он рукой махнул, мол, не могу я эти колпаки с бубнами в сердце свое впустить. Я ему пыталась объяснить, что это совсем не обязательно делать, но это очень плохая тенденция.

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да ладно, все начинали в России с этой " другой традиции", но суть в том, что все эти внешние пышные действа, которые пытаются втюхнуть как буддизм, на деле многих отталкивают. Однажды разговаривали с одним европейцем, я его спросила, что его сдерживает от принятия Прибежища, а он рукой махнул, мол, не могу я эти колпаки с бубнами в сердце свое впустить. Я ему пыталась объяснить, что это совсем не обязательно делать, но это очень плохая тенденция.


Не " ладно". Какое право вы имеете неуважительно говорить о тибетских традициях, судя по своему, полному неведенья, восприятию? Однажды она, видишь ли, разговаривала с ОДНИМ европейцем.....и теперь судит весь тибетский буддизм.

 Я начинала с тибетской традиции и в ней осталась, потому что встретила мудрого Учителя - такого, как, например, геше Джамьянг Кенце, который преподавал много лет в Питере. И никакие церемониальные шапки и пляски не искажают мне понятия о 4 БИ, о качествах благого друга, о карме и ее плодах, шаматхе и випашьяне или там о Праджняпарамите. Если вам таковой не попался - это не означает, что вы можете так махом судить. Я и в Италии слушаю уже 16 лет драгоценных учителей. Которые имеют совершенные знания и умения - в полном соответствии с Учением Будды.

Будете продолжать в том же духе или на Вас надо жаловаться админам?

Повторяю - судите об излишней церемониальности в традиционных тхеравадинских монастырях. Или вы про них ничего не знаете и считаете, что там не производятся ритуалы для мирян? Только, например, с передеванием статуи будды, разными там с веерами и прочей символикой?

А сдерживает человека от принятия Прибежища незнание качеств Прибежища и основ буддизма. Кои добросовествным образом доносятся до учеников всеми тибетскими традициями, к сведенью. Ламрим Цонкапы побольше читайте, а не на пляски смотрите.

А главным образом от принятия Прибежища и встречи с настоящими учителями удерживает отсутствие благой кармы и заслуг. И тут уже ничего не попишешь - будь перед человеком хоть сам Будда - он все равно будет искать в нем недостатки и Учение не будет применять.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.12.2012), Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не " ладно". Какое право вы имеете неуважительно говорить о тибетских традициях, судя по своему, полному неведенья, восприятию?
> 
>  Я начинала с этой традиции и в ней осталась, потому что встретила мудрого Учителя - такого, как, например, геше Джамьянг Кенце, который преподавал много лет в Питере.. Если вам таковой не попался - это не означает, что вы можете так махом судить. Я и в Италии имею уже 16 лет драгоценных учителей. Которые имеют совершенные знания и умения - в полном соответствии с Учением Будды.
> 
> Будете продолжать в том же духе или на Вас надо жаловаться админам?
> 
> Повторяю - судите об излишней церемониальности в традиционных тхеравадинских монастырях. Или вы про них ничего не знаете и считаете, что там не производятся ритуалы для мирян? Только, например, с передеванием статуи будды, разными там с веерами и прочей символикой?
> 
> А сдерживает человека от принятия Прибежища незнание качеств Прибежища и основ буддизма. Кои добросовествным образом доносятся до учеников всеми тибетскими традициями, к сведенью. Ламрим Цонкапы побольше читайте, а не на пляски смотрите.
> ...


Я не критиковала традицию, а конкретно практику гаданий по звездам, это разные вещи. Почитайте Дзонгсара Ринпоче, он пишет о том же. О том, как заменяются ценности, о том, как культурный багаж выдается за буддизм. Эти вещи приводят к сомнениям, потому что от них приходится избавляться тем, кто хочет понять, чему же учил Будда.

----------

Тао (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, свобода воли должна проявляться и в наличии неисполнившихся (или неточно исполнившихся) пророчеств.


Если свобода воли есть (_сам концепт абсурден_) то правильное предсказание не возможно.   

Если можно верно предсказать будущее, то оно должно сбыться иначе предсказание было не верно.
А если оно должно сбыться, то значит его не изменить. А если не изменить то что будет, то нет свободы воли,




> Буддийские пророчества тоже есть http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20785
> Мне кажется, в терма Падмасамбхавы слишком много совпадений с биографией Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го. Но это неубедительно, я знаю (нет точных дат).


И Христианские, и Мусульманские и Индийские...

----------


## Германн

> Если свобода воли есть (_сам концепт абсурден_) то правильное предсказание не возможно.   
> Если можно верно предсказать будущее, то оно должно сбыться иначе предсказание было не верно.
> А если оно должно сбыться, то значит его не изменить. А если не изменить то что будет, то нет свободы воли,


Я могу предсказать, что Вы умрёте. Но это не значит, что у Вас нет свободы воли. Вы можете прожить жизнь по-разному. 




> И Христианские, и Мусульманские и Индийские...


Вы игнорируете конкретный пример точных предсказаний, объективно задокументированных.

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А что значит духовный кризис по вашему, Zom?


Не знаю про Зома, но духовный кризис это когда рушатся религиозные цели так как приходит осознание недоказуемости многих религиозных постулатов.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я могу предсказать, что Вы умрёте.


То не предсказание а констанция факта. 

Если правильное конкретное предсказание что "_Алекс умрёт в такой год, месяц, день, час, минуту, секунду_"  то нету свободы воли не умереть в этот конкретный момент, если предсказание правильное.

----------


## Германн

> То не предсказание а констанция факта. 
> Если правильное предсказание что "_Алекс умрёт в такой год, месяц, день, час, минуту, секунду_"  то нету свободы воли не умереть в этот конкретный момент, если предсказание правильное.


Есть такие врачебные предсказания, с точностью до года или месяца. Не исключено, что замер длины теломер позволит, в ближайшем будущем, точно предсказывать срок жизни. Всё это никак не отменяет свободу воли.

----------


## Ittosai

А всякого рода"неожиданности" и несчастные случаи тоже можно будет замерять? :Wink:

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть такие врачебные предсказания, с точностью до года или месяца.


(Вы бы сразу давали ссылочку на _научную_ публикацию).




> Не исключено, что замер длины теломер позволит, в ближайшем будущем, точно предсказывать срок жизни.


А вдруг--от бандитской пули? Вот в этом плане знать хотелось бы...

----------

Дмитрий С (28.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть такие врачебные предсказания, с точностью до года или месяца. Не исключено, что замер длины теломер позволит, в ближайшем будущем, точно предсказывать срок жизни. Всё это никак не отменяет свободу воли.


Это как раз и отменяет свободу воли в том что решить и жить дольше положенного.




> Вы игнорируете конкретный пример точных предсказаний, объективно задокументированных.


Как раз такие точные предсказания и указывает что в тех вещах не было свободы воли. Ведь предсказание сбылось!

----------


## Германн

> (Вы бы сразу давали ссылочку на _научную_ публикацию).


Смотрите любой учебник онкологии. Точный диагноз сопровождается прогнозом срока жизни.




> А вдруг--от бандитской пули? Вот в этом плане знать хотелось бы...


Это к Нострадамусу, и другим обладателям мирских сиддх.

----------


## Германн

> Это как раз и отменяет свободу воли в том что решить и жить дольше положенного.


Вопрос не стоит таким образом, что если есть свобода воли, она абсолютна - а если есть ограничения, то они обязательно тотальны.

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не критиковала традицию, а конкретно практику гаданий по звездам, это разные вещи. Почитайте Дзонгсара Ринпоче, он пишет о том же. О том, как заменяются ценности, о том, как культурный багаж выдается за буддизм. Эти вещи приводят к сомнениям, потому что от них приходится избавляться тем, кто хочет понять, чему же учил Будда.


да, Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче даже видела лично и не только читала. Он, между прочим, хорошо подчеркивает, что ЕСТЬ ГРАМОТНЫЕ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛИ В ТИБЕТСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ И НИГДЕ НЕ ОТРИЦАЕТ,  и не утверждает, ЧТО НАСТОЯЩИЕ ТИБЕТСКИЕ АСТРОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ ЗНАНИЯ - ЧУШЬ. он говорит только о тех, кто не в состоянии правильно ими воспользоваться и применяет в корыстных целях. А в корыстных целях могут применять буддийские знания в любых традициях люди неблагого поведения.

Драгоценная, я Вам еще раз посоветовала не судить о том, о чем вы не имеете никакого представления.

Тибетская астрология - неотъемлема от буддийских принципов, также, как и тибетская медицина, которая, если иметь правильные знания и умения, может воздействовать на внутренние и внешние элементы. И хотя в тхераваде некоторые знания не признаются, - это не означает, что они для других представителей буддизма не существуют. Точно также, как известно влияние Луны на приливы и отливы, на рост растений, и прочие астрономические явления, точно также имеет право на жизнь и тибетская астрология. Для начала надо о ней не эзотерику читать, а получить настоящие прямые знания. Желательно - от Учителя - напрямую.

Вот, хотя бы, на этой странице есть все источники по данному аргументу. 
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/as.../tib-asrology/

Прочитайте их ВСЕ, и мы поговорим тогда предметно, - а не о том, что Вам там "показалось".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Экая жесть...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Денис. Вы про мои высказывания?

----------


## Жека

Драгоценная, я Вам еще раз посоветовала не судить о том, о чем вы не имеете 
.[/QUOTE]
 :Big Grin: 
Один великий Учитель сказал однажды: если человек умеет смотреть в свой ум, зачем он будет стараться что- то найти в звездах? Впрочем, да, это не каждому дано понять.

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Фил (29.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (29.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вопрос не стоит таким образом, что если есть свобода воли, она абсолютна - а если есть ограничения, то они обязательно тотальны.


Надо чётко говорить в чём свобода воли есть или нет. Вы привели труизм (_Алекс умрёт_) как "доказательство" что предопределённость не исключает свободу воли, (_что Алекс сделает до этого_). Предопределённость исключает свободу воли конкретно в том что предопределено,

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис. Вы про мои высказывания?


И про Ваши, и про там ссылки на астрологию. Чтобы не мелочиться. ))

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Один великий Учитель сказал однажды: если человек умеет смотреть в свой ум, зачем он будет стараться что- то найти в звездах? Впрочем, да, это не каждому дано понять.


Ага :Smilie:  Покамисть, смотря в свой ум, мы видим, в основном, кучу неведенья. Причем, все без исключения. Впрочем, это не каждому дано понять :Big Grin: 

Но, вообще-то, наверно, лучше почитать хоть немного о том, что начисто отрицаешь. Так, для общего развития. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Или уж тогда не отрицать, что ли....а то как-то не научно, не по-тхеравадински.... :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Надо чётко говорить в чём свобода воли есть или нет. Вы привели труизм (_Алекс умрёт_) как "доказательство" что предопределённость не исключает свободу воли, (_что Алекс сделает до этого_). Предопределённость исключает свободу воли конкретно в том что предопределено,


Свободы воли может не быть в чём-то конкретном, но свобода будет в чём-то другом. Первое не исключает второе.

----------

Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Ага Покамисть, смотря в свой ум, мы видим, в основном, кучу неведенья. Причем, все без исключения. Впрочем, это не каждому дано понять
> 
> Но, вообще-то, наверно, лучше почитать хоть немного о том, что начисто отрицаешь. Так, для общего развития. Или уж тогда не отрицать, что ли....а то как-то не научно, не по-тхеравадински....


Так может вы создадите тему о том, что такое буддийская астрология, что говорил сам Будда по этому поводу и как это связано в целом с Дхаммой? Я с удовольствием почитаю, другие, думаю, тоже. Желательно со ссылками на Татхагату.
В свою очередь могу ознакомить вас со стандартным пассажем из многих сутт ( или Палийский Канон не авторитет?)

В то время как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, добывают подобным образом средства к существованию низменными знаниями и неправедной жизнью, а именно: истолковывая особенности частей тела, предзнаменования, небесные явления, сны, знаки на теле, изъеденные мышами одежды, созерцая жертвоприношение на огне, жертвоприношение ложкой, жертвоприношение шелухой риса, жертвоприношение краской пыльцой между шелухой и зерном, жертвоприношение зернами риса, жертвоприношение очищенным маслом, жертвоприношение ртом, жертвоприношение кровью, используя знания частей тела, знания строений, знание полей, знание благоприятных заклинаний, знание духов умерших, знание земли, знание змей, знание яда, знание скорпионов, знание мышей, знание птиц, знание ворон, предсказание срока жизни, заговор от стрел, понимания языка животных, - он избегает подобным образом низменных знаний и неправедной жизни. Это и есть часть его нравственности.

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Тао (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Воля обусловлена, свобода воли относительная. Иногда обусловленность жестче, иногда свободнее, гибче. Но нет необусловленной воли. Есть необусловленное прекращение воли. Поэтому нирвана - абсолютная свобода. Свобода от обусловленной воли.

----------

Жека (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так может вы создадите тему о том, что такое буддийская астрология, что говорил сам Будда по этому поводу и как это связано в целом с Дхаммой? Я с удовольствием почитаю, другие, думаю, тоже. Желательно со ссылками на Татхагату.


Нет. Не собираюсь. Хорошо знаю, к чему это приведет. Надо - знакомьтесь самостоятельно. Список есть. 

А Вы даже математику изучаете через ссылки на Татхагату? :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Нет. Не собираюсь. Хорошо знаю, к чему это приведет. Надо - знакомьтесь самостоятельно. Список есть. 
> 
> А Вы даже математику изучаете через ссылки на Татхагату?


А, ну все понятно, ответить нечего, источников нет.  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А, ну все понятно, ответить нечего, источников нет.


Тех, которые нравятся тхеравадинам - нет. В Палийском каноне это все точно не упомянуто. Будем говорить об аутентичности Палийского канона и неаутентичности тибетского буддизма? :Smilie: 

В Палийском каноне  - том, что дошел до нас - не говорится также о мобильных телефонах, интернете, математике, хирургии, самолетах и прочих многих вещах. Но это не значит, что они не используются в практике буддизма - тем или иным способом и в какой-то мерене помогают в практике буддистам. И что Вы сама ими не пользуетесь :Smilie: 

Чего мусолить-то? У меня единственная претензия - не знаете ничего о тибетской астрологии - не думаю, что у вас есть право высказывать о ней мнение. Просто по тому, что о ней не указано в каноне, - не отрицает ни действия планет, ни их влияния на Землю и существ на ней.

----------


## Федор Ф

Может хватит ругаться, а?

----------

AlekseyE (28.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.12.2012), Вадим Л (28.12.2012), Дмитрий С (28.12.2012), Кунсанг (29.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы не ругаемся.

----------


## Zom

> Чего мусолить-то? У меня единственная претензия - не знаете ничего о тибетской астрологии - не думаю, что у вас есть право высказывать о ней мнение. Просто по тому, что о ней не указано в каноне, - не отрицает ни действия планет, ни их влияния на Землю и существ на ней.


Зато в палийском каноне упоминается, что астрологи отправляются в нижние миры после смерти.

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Жека (29.12.2012), Карло (29.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ондрий (29.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не знаю про Зома, но духовный кризис это когда рушатся религиозные цели так как приходит осознание недоказуемости многих религиозных постулатов.


Значит, все-таки кризис всегда возникает на основе сомнения?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зато в палийском каноне упоминается, что астрологи отправляются в нижние миры после смерти.


Думаю, если они имеют правильную мотивацию, - помогать другим и имеют мудрость, они как-нибудь уж избежат дурных уделов.  :Smilie:  Но это вопрос на их риск и страх. 

А так на некоторы вопросы о том, как проявляется карма - и сам Будда предпочитал молчать. Так что никаких гарантий попадания в низшие миры нет, - все по совокупности. Впрочем, как и в высшие. Хоть какие источники день и ночь читай.

----------


## AlexТ

> Свободы воли может не быть в чём-то конкретном, но свобода будет в чём-то другом. Первое не исключает второе.


Пока есть причинность, свободы нет, так как вещи зависят от причин.

----------


## AlexТ

> В Палийском каноне  - том, что дошел до нас - не говорится также о мобильных телефонах, интернете, математике, хирургии, самолетах и прочих многих вещах. Но это не значит, что они не используются в практике буддизма -


Да, в ПК не говорится о сотовых телефонах и т.д.   Но использование по назначению сотового телефона не противоречит учению ПК, а использование клеш для пробуждения, астрологии монахами (ДН1) и т.д. противоречит.

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (28.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Думаю, если они имеют правильную мотивацию, - помогать другим и имеют мудрость, они как-нибудь уж избежат дурных уделов.


И какую ж они имеют мудрость? О том как сатурн влияет на мозг или что? Будда таких называл шарлатанами. Поэтому и в нижние миры.

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ондрий (29.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А так на некоторы вопросы о том, как проявляется карма - и сам Будда предпочитал молчать. Так что никаких гарантий попадания в низшие миры нет, - все по совокупности. Впрочем, как и в высшие. Хоть какие источники день и ночь читай.


Неизвестно, когда именно созреет  тот или иной плод каммы (может даже не в следующей жизни), но доподлинно известно, какие именно причины порождают какие следствия.

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

А в какие миры отправляются ученые, которые прогнозируют приливы и отливы, цунами...?  :Frown: 

1. Когда их прогнозы сбываются.
2. Когда не сбываются.

А те, кто выдает прогноз погоды? Скорее всего - в АДЪ! А те, кто слушает прогнозы погоды - в мир голодных духов прямикомЪ!

----------

Fyodor (29.12.2012), Tong Po (29.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неизвестно, когда именно созреет  тот или иной плод каммы (может даже не в следующей жизни), но доподлинно известно, какие именно причины порождают какие следствия.


Доподлинно никогда не известно, какая именно СОВОКУПНОСТЬ причин какой именно результат вызовет. Ведь для результата нужны еще и определенные условия. Если даже одно условие не совпадет, - при всех своих неблагих семенах кармы, - человек не отправится в нижние миры. А если даже одного условия не будет, - он и в высшие не попадет.

----------


## Aliona

> Если интересно -- дам линки.


Конечно, интересно. Напомните, пожалуйста.





> Что до опыта взаимодействия с некими незримыми силами... 
> Тут ведь так же, как и в общении с людьми: если тебе раз помогли, второй раз помогли, третий раз...


Насчет помощи незримых сил... Это о буддизме?.. Не отрицаю такого, но больше имела в виду некий безличный закон причины-следствия. Причем не всегда следствия со знаком "плюс".

Пока варианты выхода из кризиса сводятся:
1. "Веруй, ибо спасешься".
2. Практикуй, забей на сомнения.
3. Изучай матчасть.

Может, что-то пропустила.

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Лучше и эффективнее найти правильного Наставника и пройти по ступеням изучения и практики под его руководством.

----------

Alex (29.12.2012), Fyodor (29.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Лучше и эффективнее найти правильного Наставника и пройти по ступеням изучения и практики под его руководством.


Да, это - самый короткий и эффективный путь. Беда только в том, что на 10 000 наставников едва ли найдется "правильный" хотя бы один...

----------

Федор Ф (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Да, это - самый короткий и эффективный путь. Беда только в том, что на 10 000 наставников едва ли найдется "правильный" хотя бы один...


Хотя бы один кто - наставник или ученик? :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2012), Юй Кан (29.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, интересно. Напомните, пожалуйста.


Сампасадания сутта/"Об услаждающей вере", Сусима-париббаджака сутта/"Страннику Сусиме".




> Насчет помощи незримых сил... Это о буддизме?..


И применительно к буддизму -- тоже. Наиболее яркий и масштабный : ) пример божественной помощи людям -- в Аячана сутте/"О просьбе [Брахмы]".
Силы эти незримые, способствующие движению по Пути, можно называть и богами, и бодхисаттвами, и ещё как-нибудь. Но есть и противные им... Ладно, не буду отвлекать. : )




> Не отрицаю такого, но больше имела в виду некий безличный закон причины-следствия. Причем не всегда следствия со знаком "плюс".
> 
> Пока варианты выхода из кризиса сводятся:
> 1. "Веруй, ибо спасешься".
> 2. Практикуй, забей на сомнения.
> 3. Изучай матчасть.
> 
> Может, что-то пропустила.


Проблема в том, что все эти однозначные варианты (как и разные их сочетания) -- индивидуальны.
Но без практики/благих деяний/успокоения ума/избавления от привязанностей мертвы и вера, и знание текстов.
А в идеале, должен быть, конечно, наставник... 
Вообще же кризисы, как и любые проблемы по жизни, -- дело очищающее! Если, конечно, относиться к ним именно так, чтоб не впадать в отчаяние...
Женщинам, как понимаю, в этом смысле сложнее: они больше эмоционируют, но зато и дольше живут! : )

----------

Aliona (29.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хотя бы один кто - наставник или ученик?


Это одно и то же... Две стороны одной монеты  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> И какую ж они имеют мудрость? О том как сатурн влияет на мозг или что? Будда таких называл шарлатанами. Поэтому и в нижние миры.


Страшнее даже не наличие шарлатанов, они всегда были, а то, что шарлатанство это выдают за учение Будды. Впрочем, он все это предсказывал, и женатых монахов, и ложную Дхамму. Неудивительно, что столько сомнений у людей сейчас, ибо прорваться сквозь всю шелуху невероятно сложно.

----------

Zom (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все эти сомнения и отрицания входят в десятое неблагое деяние ума - неведение. ОТрицание кармы, перерождений считается этим неблагим деянием ума. Это проступок. Более сложный уровень неведения это отсутствие мудрости постижения реальности. Из этого неведения и происходят остальные все клеши и следующие остальные 9 неблагих деяний тела, речи и ума. Но из отрицания кармы и будущих жизней также исходят многочисленные неблагие деяния. Чтобы преодолеть неведение относительно кармы и будущих жизней следует изучать Слово Будды относительно этих вещей. Будда говорил, что как из зерна яблони вырастает яблоня также из благого деяния вырастает счастье. И как из семени горчицы не может вырасти яблоня, из него вырастает только горчица. И из неблагого деяния результат только страдание. И в сутрах есть много историй расказанных Буддой о том что такая-то причина привела к такому то результату. Теория перерождений доказывается на основе непрерывности потока сознания.

----------

Вадим Л (29.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Упаси меня бог от такого опыта)) Виная запрещает монахам заниматься предсказаниями, и мне этого достаточно, чтобы считать это занятием как минимум странным для людей, которые пытаются проповедовать буддизм. Конечно, Виная это так, да? Кому нужны эти старомодные правила?


Тем не менее, тхеравадинские монахи в Таиланде занимаются и магическими татуировками сак-янт, и различными ритуалами, связанными с со всякими кхванами,пхирыан и т.п.

----------

Германн (29.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2012), Тао (29.12.2012), Фил (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если А возможно, а Б не возможно, то произойдёт А а не Б.
> Если Б возможно, а А не возможно, то произойдёт Б а не А.
> (возможность = присутствие всех необходимых причин).


Алекс, а не состоит ли свобода воли в "свободе от", а не в "свободе для".
Т.е. "А возможно, но так же в моих силах А не делать"

Скажем так "у любого вопроса есть цена"
Но я уверен есть вещи, которые в в состоянии сделать но делать их не будете ни за какие деньги мира?

Проблема в том, что при свободе воле Вы несете ответственность за свои поступки.
При отсутствии перерождений, свобода воли должна появляться в момент рождения (из ничего!).

Либо свобода воли существует безначально, что ложится в концепцию перерождений.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Страшнее даже не наличие шарлатанов, они всегда были, а то, что шарлатанство это выдают за учение Будды. Впрочем, он все это предсказывал, и женатых монахов, и ложную Дхамму. Неудивительно, что столько сомнений у людей сейчас, ибо прорваться сквозь всю шелуху невероятно сложно.


Женя, во все времена " прорваться" в потоке собственной кармы к Учению будды было крайне сложно. Учитывая мириады существ, которые нам даже не видны большинство. Это только во времена Будды было полегче.

Я столько видела, как люди приходят к Учению, как к нему питают доверие, что твердо уверена - если нет благой кармы и благих заслуг, а также благ и свобод человеческого рождения - нет практически никакой возможности встретиться с Учением. Даже в присутствии Будды. Люди, у которых все это есть - практически самым невероятным и правильным образом встречаются правильно с Дхармой и испытывают мало сомнения. Они даже на лекции не очень добросовестного наставника умудряются извлечь полезное и правильное - хотя в большинстве случаев такие наставники им не попадаются.

Так что и не надо прорываться через шелуху - а надо попросту копить самые доступные заслуги - искренней даной хоть малого другим существам с пожеланием им выйти из самсары и достичь Просветления. И изучать основы. А дальше и настаник появится, и меньше придется нарываться на неполезное, меньше и сомнений будет - будешь знать, что правильно, а что - нет.

К сожалению, люди слишком много тратят времени на рассматривание внешнего вида. А на самом деле, читая основы, можно получить правильные знания - какой человек может являться наставником, а какой нет, и соответствуют ли его слова словам самого Будды. И на основе этого возникает и правильный подход к учителям и исчезают сомнения.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (30.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012)

----------


## Айвар

> Может хватит ругаться, а?


))) Для того, чтобы не ругаться, нужно отбросить всякие сомнения в том, что другой неправ. Труднее оставаться в осознанном присутствии. (Последнее и лучшее, что слушал на эту тему, был Экхарт Толле.  
"Ваше состояние всегда передается другим, с кем бы вы не соприкасались, состояние вашего сознания всегда передается другим и чем более они несознательны, тем меньше в них присутствия, и тем сильнее их реакции будут отражать ваше состояние сознания. Поэтому для того, чтобы рефлекторно не переадресовывать людям их собственное состояние сознания, необходимо наличие огромного приятия и присутствия в вас. ... Итак вы будете постоянно сталкиваться в этом мире с людьми, которые захотят использовать вас, не подозревая об этом, для самоутверждения самих себя. ... Эго это собирательная сущность, не имеющая ничего личностного. Это форма бессознательного. ... Там никого нет. Эго просто форма бессознательного."
Экхарт Толле. Преобразование страдания.)

----------

Neroli (29.12.2012), Ритл (30.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> нужно отбросить всякие сомнения в том, что другой неправ


не могли бы пояснить эту фразу?

----------

Нико (29.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

Пема, кармой можно объяснить все на свете, но учение Будды это не кармавада, о чем, кстати, есть соответствующая сутта. Учение Будды это учение о причинах и условиях. Так вот мое мнение, что для ознакомления людей с Дхаммой должны быть созданы условия. Тут нет никакого фатализма, что, мол, кому суждено, тот встретится. С такой позицией зачем вообще учителя сейчас, лекции? Все впустую, если у людей карма не так легла. Поэтому ваши поучения о том, что внешняя шелуха типа гаданий неважна или что она там скрывает безумно глубокие идеи ( о коих мы так тут не услышали) это все имеет немного пользы.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Женя, это же не фатализм, а просто причинно-следственная связь. Сколько должно сработать таких связей, чтоб человек "догнал"? Учителя говорят, что это работа всей вселенной. И "весна приходит-трава растёт сама."

----------


## Won Soeng

Свобода воли есть и заключена в прекращении и невозникновении воли. Возникновение же обусловлено, но чем больше прекращения, тем меньше обусловленность

----------

Федор Ф (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Женя, это же не фатализм, а просто причинно-следственная связь. Сколько должно сработать таких связей, чтоб человек "догнал"? Учителя говорят, что это работа всей вселенной. И "весна приходит-трава растёт сама."


Дело в том, что все эти рассуждения о карме они абсолютно не имеют смысла, если ты не помнишь прошлые жизни ни свои, ни чужие, откуда ты можешь знать, какая у тебя и других карма? Сам Будда не советовал особо думать про это. И этой кармы наверняка так много, что ты не знаешь, какая именно какой результат даст и как проявится. Есть только особо тяжелые случаи ( убийство родителей, раскол Сангхи и пролитие крови Будды), в которых карма Непременно даст плохой результат. Вполне может быть так, что человек имеет неплохие шансы встретиться с Дхаммой, и ему мешает именно внешняя неблагоприятная среда. Даже серийные убийцы, если вспомнить Ангулиммалу, могут достичь Ниббаны! Просто потому, что он встретил Будду и услышал это:" Я давно остановился, что же ТЫ все никак не остановишься?" 
Если довести до логического конца ваши выводы насчет травы, то следует продолжить так
- зачем писать и издавать книги о буддизме, если те, кто должен, они и так встретятся с учением?
 - зачем устраивать ретриты, если (см пункт 1)
 - зачем создавать форумы и т. д.
Это все именно фатализм, а не причинно- следственные связи.

----------

Zom (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Дело в том, что все эти рассуждения о карме они абсолютно не имеют смысла, если ты не помнишь прошлые жизни ни свои, ни чужие, откуда ты можешь знать, какая у тебя и других карма? Сам Будда не советовал особо думать про это. И этой кармы наверняка так много, что ты не знаешь, какая именно какой результат даст и как проявится. Есть только особо тяжелые случаи ( убийство родителей, раскол Сангхи и пролитие крови Будды), в которых карма Непременно даст плохой результат. Вполне может быть так, что человек имеет неплохие шансы встретиться с Дхаммой, и ему мешает именно внешняя неблагоприятная среда. Даже серийные убийцы, если вспомнить Ангулиммалу, могут достичь Ниббаны! Просто потому, что он встретил Будду и услышал это:" Я давно остановился, что же ТЫ все никак не остановишься?" 
> Если довести до логического конца ваши выводы насчет травы, то следует продолжить так
> - зачем писать и издавать книги о буддизме, если те, кто должен, они и так встретятся с учением?
>  - зачем устраивать ретриты, если (см пункт 1)
>  - зачем создавать форумы и т. д.
> Это все именно фатализм, а не причинно- следственные связи.



Женя, вы меня не поняли. Дело не в "Зачем", а в том, что всё случается в соответствии с причинно-следстваенной связью и всё идёт так как идёт. Жизнь продолжается. Карма - это же не только прошлые жизни, что-то созревает мгновенно. Если я дрянь какую-то совершил, то совершенно четко осознаю, что будет возврат.
А с травой логика такая, если вы её будете пальцами тянуть, врядли она быстрее вырастет.
Я не совсем понял, что вы считаете фатализмом, объясните)
Если человек не готов к чему-то, то он это и не воспримет. Иначе все бы давно уж к Буддизму пришли. Глядь на фото ЕСДЛ и готово.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, кармой можно объяснить все на свете, но учение Будды это не кармавада, о чем, кстати, есть соответствующая сутта. Учение Будды это учение о причинах и условиях. Так вот мое мнение, что для ознакомления людей с Дхаммой должны быть созданы условия. Тут нет никакого фатализма, что, мол, кому суждено, тот встретится. С такой позицией зачем вообще учителя сейчас, лекции? Все впустую, если у людей карма не так легла. Поэтому ваши поучения о том, что внешняя шелуха типа гаданий неважна или что она там скрывает безумно глубокие идеи ( о коих мы так тут не услышали) это все имеет немного пользы.


Женечка, а по-Вашему, а что такое карма? :Smilie:  Она разве не укладывается в причины и косвенно не создает условия - предрасположенностью к аффектам? У Архатов плоды дурной кармы больше не всходят - поскольку нет питающих их аффектов. Фатализма нет, но при наличии причин и условий будет обязательно определенный результат. 

Если следовать вашей логике - можно вообще любого человека научить Дхарме, и он с радостью это воспримет. :Smilie:  Но Вы хоть сколько создавайте условия для неверящего в Дхарму человека, - он ею не будет заниматься. Почитайте-ка список свобод и благ человеческого рождения. Это доказывает большинство окружающих небуддистов. Куча народу пытается ходить на лекции самых грамотных учителей и больше на них не приходит, и вообще не занимается никогда буддизмом. Я уже это больше полуторадесятка лет наблюдаю.

И не надо перевирать мои слова. Я вовсе не утверждала, что гадание может создать какой-то результат - само по себе, если нет других причин и условий. Я только говорила, что мне советы учителя и даже его гадание в определенные моменты напрямую помогли - Вы собираетесь с этим спорить? :Smilie: 

А внешней "шелухой" занимаются ВСЕ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ БУДДИЙСКИЕ ШКОЛЫ -  проверьте это. Везде проводятся те или иные ритуалы, празднования буддийских дат и прочее. Нет практически ни одного направления, где не было бы внешних опор, которые помогают существам с разным типом восприятия встать на путь. Даже в дзене есть такие опоры. 
Каждому нужны определенные опоры на каждый период роста. и по мере развития мудрости такие опоры все меньше нужны. 

Топпер, например, имеет алтарь, читает молитвы об умерших и проводит ритуалы для сложных ситуациях - будучи монахом тхеравады. Это точно такое же внешнее действие с внутренним смыслом, казалось бы, совершенно ненужное. Навроде гадания.

Так что давайте не будем. Если вы в принципе верите в Три Драгоценности и почитаете статуи Будды - Вы все равно опираетесь на внешнее. Даже присутствие учителя и его лекции - внешнее действие. А уж на его основе идет внутренняя работа - полезная в смысле Дхармы или нет - зависит от индивида и именно от ростков благого в его сознании. если ростков благого нет - даже Будды ничего сделать не могут.

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если довести до логического конца ваши выводы насчет травы, то следует продолжить так
> - зачем писать и издавать книги о буддизме, если те, кто должен, они и так встретятся с учением?
>  - зачем устраивать ретриты, если (см пункт 1)
>  - зачем создавать форумы и т. д.
> Это все именно фатализм, а не причинно- следственные связи.


 :Smilie:  Вы как раз главного принципа не понимаете - Учение и распространяется теми, кто имеет благую карму и мотивацию его распространять. Ритриты то же самое. Форумы - то же самое. Но никакая буддийская книга, ни ритрит, ни форум НЕ ЗАМАНИТ ЧЕЛОВЕКА, если у него недостает кармических причин до встречи с Учением. На ритрите сколько народу обычно сидит? - в лучшем случае человек 30? На форуме сколько народу - человек 300? 

А где ВСЕ ОСТАЛЬНОЕ НАСЕЛЕНИЕ СТРАНЫ? :Smilie:  Почему оно не выбирает на прилавках буддийские книги, а равнодушно проходит мимо - вон, они издаются почти что на благотворительных началах порой. А все с радостью читают детективы и советы по фен-шую или какую-нить там Правдину. Почему оно не заходит на буддийские форумы при общей доступности инета? (У них же есть прямые условия для этого? Наверно, маловато причин? :Smilie: 

Да, книги, ритриты, учителя, форумы - хорошее подспорье для тех, кто уже НАКОПИЛ достаточно ПРИЧИН для встречи с Учением, но условия без причин не работают.

Попросите своих сотоварищей-тхеравадинов дать вам соответствующие места в палийском каноне.

Но, понятно, раз встретившись с Дхармой, если не прилагать усилий к ее освоению - никакого результата и не будет. Но и для следования Дхарме тоже нужны причины - это хотя бы небольшое понимание 4 БИ и удрученность самсарой.

----------

Ритл (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Женя, вы меня не поняли. Дело не в "Зачем", а в том, что всё случается в соответствии с причинно-следстваенной связью и всё идёт так как идёт. Жизнь продолжается. Карма - это же не только прошлые жизни, что-то созревает мгновенно. Если я дрянь какую-то совершил, то совершенно четко осознаю, что будет возврат.
> А с травой логика такая, если вы её будете пальцами тянуть, врядли она быстрее вырастет.
> Я не совсем понял, что вы считаете фатализмом, объясните)
> Если человек не готов к чему-то, то он это и не воспримет. Иначе все бы давно уж к Буддизму пришли. Глядь на фото ЕСДЛ и готово.


Все усложняется тем, что причин бесчисленное множество. Ну наверняка вы в курсе про известный пример поля и семени. Яблоку чтобы вырасти, нужна земля, солнце, определенная температура, удобрения и т д. Если что- то хотя бы не наличествует, яблок не будет. И таких семян у всех нас очень много. Были случаи, когда добродетельнейшая королева, которая близко общалась с Буддой, переродилась в аду ( ненадолго и тем не менее). Был злодей, давший милостыню Сарипутте Тхера, и попавший в счастливый удел после смерти, в общем, все работает с непредказуемостью упавшей на пол палки (С). Как мы можем судить о чьей- то карме, не имея ясновидения? 
Были случаи, когда человек случайно зашел в комнату, где Будда давал Учение. Были случаи, когда человек торопился и убежал с лекции, а, задержись он на минуту, стал бы Вступившим в Поток...
Есть три поля, согласно Будде, три вида учеников: наилучшее- его монахи и монахини, среднее это миряне и мирянки и наихудшее это иноверцы и люди с ложными взглядами. Тем не менее, " удобрять" полезно все поля, и не делать это при помощи всякой ерунды, а рассказывая истинную Дхамму. 
Вот простой пример - есть человек с неплохими заслугами, уставший от религиозных догм и заинтересовавшийся буддизмом. Он такой весь окрыленный приходит в один монастырь, в другой и видит астрологов, певцов, лекарей, магов,- что он подумает? Что буддизм это профанация и ничем не лучше того, что у него было раньше. 
Вопрос не в опоре на внешнее, а в подмене понятий, в нарушении Винаи, в уходе к цирку и мистике. 
Пема, считайте, что это я вам тоже ответила. Кстати, распространяется Учение далеко не только теми, кто имеет заслуги и Благую мотивацию, но и вовсю- проходимцами и просто невежественными людьми. Будем честны. 
Насчет книг на полке согласна, мало кому нравится Истина на самом деле. В одной сутте Будда говорит, что то, что вам не мило и не сладко на деле может оказаться правдой, и наоборот. В ней же, между прочим, он советует молодому заносчивому брахману заглянуть в эту самую правду, и не полагаться на традиции, в которых один слепой ведет другого, а никто не знает и не видит того, что на самом деле. 
Но все же люди, желающие Истины, были и есть, а вот условий для них мало.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Zom (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Я уже несколько раз пытался порвать с религией, потому как религиозное мировозрение причиняет только страдания и делает людей несчастными. Нужно от этого постепенно избавляться, хоть это и тяжело. И во что-то в глубине души все равно будешь верить. Нужно использовать самоанализ, искать причины по которым пришел к религии, и работать с этими причинами. Ведь некоторые религиозные методы действительно работают, хотя может и не совсем так, как о них утверждается в самой религии. Осознанность, концентрация ума - это полезные и нужные в жизни качества. Я понял, что хочу просто быть счастливым здесь и сейчас, прямо в этой жизни, и что мне на самом деле для счастья совсем не много нужно. Самое главное отказаться о заведомо невыполнимых целей и отбросить религиозные догмы и установки, которые делают существование неудовлетворительным, и заставляют напрягаться и лезть из кожи вон. Нужно просто расслабиться и жить в свое удовольствие, забыв религию как страшный сон. Конечно полезно исследовать свой ум, но это можно и нужно делать вне религии.
> 
> Многие признаются, что на самом деле не рады тому, что они в буддизме или в другой религии, что это делает их жизнь более страдательной, и что не раз пытались распрощаться с религией, но ничего не выходило.
> Да и не видел я счастливых людей в религии. В религию приходят из-за каких-то психологических проблем, но религия часто их только усугубляет. Если себе честно признаться, что религия приносит проблемы, а не решает их, то это уже большой шаг к освобождению. Тем более не нужно отбрасывать все из чего состоит религия, ведь скажем нравственное совершенствование - это хорошо и полезно, также как и успокоение ума в медитации и развитие внимательности. А вот догмы вроде сансары, кармы и т.п. лучше отбросить.


Замечательное сообщение.

----------


## Нико

> Замечательное сообщение.


Бывший Wolf, кажись, подался в тиртхики. Какая прелесть. Наслаждайтесь жизнью!

----------


## Юань Дин

А кто такие "тиртхики"?

----------


## Нико

> А кто такие "тиртхики"?


Ну, это... Не буддисты то бишь. Иноверцы.

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

ясно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Тем не менее, тхеравадинские монахи в Таиланде занимаются и магическими татуировками сак-янт, и различными ритуалами, связанными с со всякими кхванами,пхирыан и т.п.



Одежда монаха не делает. Если человек внешне и чисто формально якобы монах, но не поступает как монах, то это не монах.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если возможны и А и Б, то свободой в данном случае будет сделать А и не сделать Б, сделать Б и не сделать А. Это, кстати, вполне обычная нелинейная динамика. И такова свобода воли, если вкратце.



Если возможны варианты А или Б, то случиться тот вариант где больше причин для того что бы тот а не другой вариант случился.

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, а не состоит ли свобода воли в "свободе от", а не в "свободе для".
> Т.е. "А возможно, но так же в моих силах А не делать"



"Свобода от" тоже ограничена причинами.

Удержание от действия это тоже своего рода действие (сдержка) и входит в ту формулировку которую я написал.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Есть даже такая парадоксальная точка зрения: "Выбор - это рабство. Отсутствие выбора - свобода"  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.12.2012), Эделизи (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Одежда монаха не делает. Если человек внешне и чисто формально якобы монах, но не поступает как монах, то это не монах.


Вы не поняли. Так поступают именно монахи. Это - *реальный тайский буддизм*. Тот, ко орый существует в действительности и дан в чувственных ощущениях. В этом не сложно убедиться, съездив в Таиланд и почитав соответствующие исследования этнографов, историков, буддологов и пообщавшись с реальными тайскими бхиккху. В Тибете, Китае, Корее, Японии, Калмыкии - то же самое. Со своими нац. особенностями, разумеется. И не надо меня убеждать, в том, что на самом деле это не так. Потому что "самого дела" - нету.

----------

Fyodor (30.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Сомнения сомнениям рознь. Есть, например, обнаружение логических противоречий. А есть мелочная придирчивость, цепляние к словам, к деталям. Второй вариант "духовного кризиса" скорей перманентное состояние, духовная болезнь. Первый же кризис полезен. Истина не может быть бессвязной и алогичной.

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Истина не может быть бессвязной и алогичной.


Уж какая есть... :Cool:

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы не поняли. Так поступают именно монахи. Это - *реальный тайский буддизм*. Тот, ко орый существует в действительности и дан в чувственных ощущениях. В этом не сложно убедиться, съездив в Таиланд и почитав соответствующие исследования этнографов, историков, буддологов и пообщавшись с реальными тайскими бхиккху. В Тибете, Китае, Корее, Японии, Калмыкии - то же самое. Со своими нац. особенностями, разумеется. И не надо меня убеждать, в том, что на самом деле это не так. Потому что "самого дела" - нету.


Эти "монахи" только формально монахи. Надеюсь что не все "монахи" такие. Даже во времена Будды были "монахи" с большими прегрешениями.  

В конце концов настоящий монах это тот кто ведёт себя как монах.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня, благодаря этой раздувшейся теме - все кризисы внезапно прошли. Я поняла, что мне грех жаловаться на мое состояние :Smilie:

----------

Sadhak (30.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

В данный момент, у меня кризис не то чтобы веры, но вписанности в эту веру. Отчётливо понимаю, что я для людей бесполезен в миру, кроме родителей и немногих друзей. Но в монашестве тоже, как пятое колесо. Возникает искушение замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей. А ведь это подход Хинаяны. Но что же делать, если до Махаяны не дотягиваю, не получается ничего. Мне всё надоело, и вроде бы, даже хочется в этой жизни чего-то достичь, в плане практики. Очень сильное искушение просто забить на всё болт, и чего-то достичь. Но достичь невозможно, если того желать. Как мне кажется, это просто проекция моих личных проблем, потрясений на Дхарму.

----------

Елена Чернышова (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> ...


Германн, по собственному опыту: едва ли можно судить о собственной нужности/ненужности, даже если собственному уму какой-то из этих вариантов "очевиден". Кому-то постороннему в таких суждениях тоже едва ли следует доверять... 

Вряд ли подход Тхеравады (корректней называть так) заключается в долженствовании адепта "замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей"...

Да и в принципе, о подходах Тхеравады/Махаяны рассуждать, мне кажется, дело праздное и никчемушное. : )  Есть классный девиз: "Надейся на лучшее, будь готов к худшему, делай, что должно, и будь что будет"... Ведь забиванием болта уж точно ничего не достигнешь?

И ещё: часто напоминаю себе о том, что выше головы не прыгнешь. Потихонечку... : )

----------

Сергей Ч (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вряд ли подход Тхеравады (корректней называть так) заключается в долженствовании адепта "замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей"...


Я не тхеравадин.

----------

Pyro (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В данный момент, у меня кризис не то чтобы веры, но вписанности в эту веру. Отчётливо понимаю, что я для людей бесполезен в миру, кроме родителей и немногих друзей. Но в монашестве тоже, как пятое колесо. Возникает искушение замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей. А ведь это подход Хинаяны. Но что же делать, если до Махаяны не дотягиваю, не получается ничего. Мне всё надоело, и вроде бы, даже хочется в этой жизни чего-то достичь, в плане практики. Очень сильное искушение просто забить на всё болт, и чего-то достичь. Но достичь невозможно, если того желать. Как мне кажется, это просто проекция моих личных проблем, потрясений на Дхарму.


Если не циклиться на крайностях (типа "Или -- всё и сразу, или -- ничего и никогда!") и "чёрно-белом" двузначном разделении хорошей/правильной Махаяны и нехорошей/неправильной Хинаяны, то выход из этого тупика очень простой: просто отдохнуть и успокоиться, занявшись обычными благими земными : ) делами...
Ведь кризисы, служащие обновлению мировосприятия, приходят и уходят: "Перемелется -- мука' будет!" : )

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Тао (03.01.2013), Федор Ф (30.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если возможны варианты А или Б, то случиться тот вариант где больше причин для того что бы тот а не другой вариант случился.


"Случиться" тот вариант, который вы выберете. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> "Случиться" тот вариант, который вы выберете. ))))


Случится коллапс волновой функции))

----------

Сергей Хос (30.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Эти "монахи" только формально монахи. Надеюсь что не все "монахи" такие. Даже во времена Будды были "монахи" с большими прегрешениями.  
> 
> В конце концов настоящий монах это тот кто ведёт себя как монах.


Вы опять не поняли - *ЭТО РЕАЛЬНЫЙ ТАЙСКИЙ БУДДИЗМ*. Тот, который существует, *независомо от того нравится он Вам лично или нет*. Эти монахи, видимо не нарушают Винайю. Таков тайский буддизм. Настоящий, а не придуманный.

З.Ы. И фантазии, что истинная Тхеравада опирается исключительно на ПК не соответсвуют действительности. Например, в Тае Тхеравада, кроме того, опирается на "Трай пхумикатху". Тайское сочинение. Разумеется, это не значит, что российские тхеравадины должны вообще интересоваться "Трай пхумикатхой".

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> Я не тхеравадин.


Я видела традицию в Вашем в профиле.

Вы написали:


> Возникает искушение замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей.* А ведь это подход Хинаяны.*


И я ответила:


> Вряд ли подход Тхеравады (корректней называть так) заключается в долженствовании адепта "замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей"...

----------


## Neroli

> З.Ы. И фантазии, что истинная Тхеравада опирается исключительно на ПК не соответсвуют действительности. Например, в Тае Тхеравада, кроме того, опирается на "Трай пхумикатху". Тайское сочинение. .


Угу. Я все думаю, почему люди практикуют, а о просветленных не слышно, теперь понятно почему.

----------


## Tong Po

> Угу. Я все думаю, почему люди практикуют, а о просветленных не слышно, теперь понятно почему.


В Тхераваде не принято объявлять кого-либо просветлённым во всеуслышание. И это не говорит о том, что таковых нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вряд ли подход Тхеравады (корректней называть так) заключается в долженствовании адепта "замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей"...


Дело не корректности, а в том, что хинаянских школ сейчас просто не существует. Тхеравада - не тождественна Хинаяне из махаянских сутр и шастр. Например, воззрения хинаянских вайбхашики и саутрантики не совпадают с воззрениями Тхеравады, а о воззрениях других хинаянских школ мы мало что знаем.

----------

Shus (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Карло (30.12.2012), Сергей Ч (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> В Тхераваде не принято объявлять кого-либо просветлённым во всеуслышание. И это не говорит о том, что таковых нет.


это вопрос веры: то ли дела действительно так и обстоят, то ли это способ скрыть отсутствие достижений.

----------


## Tong Po

> это вопрос веры: то ли дела действительно так и обстоят, то ли это способ скрыть отсутствие достижений.


А что, объявление кого-либо боддхисаттвой 10-го уровня в Махаяне это не вопрос веры?

----------

Тао (03.01.2013), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Случится коллапс волновой функции))


Действительно, кто решаеть, жить коту Шредингера, или помереть?

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> это вопрос веры: то ли дела действительно так и обстоят, то ли это способ скрыть отсутствие достижений.


Дело в том, что это- параджика (провинность, ведущая к изгнанию из Сангхи), когда монах сообщает о своих духовных достижениях. Есть они или нет, не нам судить. Жизнь настоящего бхикку тяжела и доступна немногим.

----------

Neroli (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Карло (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Упаси меня бог от такого опыта)) Виная запрещает монахам заниматься предсказаниями, и мне этого достаточно, чтобы считать это занятием как минимум странным для людей, которые пытаются проповедовать буддизм. Конечно, Виная это так, да? Кому нужны эти старомодные правила?





> Тем не менее, тхеравадинские монахи в Таиланде занимаются и магическими татуировками сак-янт, и различными ритуалами, связанными с со всякими кхванами,пхирыан и т.п.


Скажем так: Будда *не рекомендовал* монахам заниматься гаданием разных видов.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Карло (30.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Одежда монаха не делает. Если человек внешне и чисто формально якобы монах, но не поступает как монах, то это не монах.


Монах, пока нет параджики. Просто не идеальный монах.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Zom (30.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Угу. Я все думаю, почему люди практикуют, а о просветленных не слышно, теперь понятно почему.


Не поэтому.



> В Тхераваде не принято объявлять кого-либо просветлённым во всеуслышание. И это не говорит о том, что таковых нет.





> это вопрос веры: то ли дела действительно так и обстоят, то ли это способ скрыть отсутствие достижений.


В реальной - запросто объявляют. Чего далеко ходить: и аджан Чаа и аджан Буддадаса, объявлены своими последователями Архатами. Это - как и в любом другом направлении буддизма.
Проблема только в том, что методов проверки, дающих объективный результат, у нас нет. А если нет метода, тогда какой смысл объявлять кого-либо Архатом?

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Фил (01.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А что, объявление кого-либо боддхисаттвой 10-го уровня в Махаяне это не вопрос веры?


Вы не поняли,  меня то, что повсюду практикуют какие-то местечковые сочинения, будь то в махаяне, в тхераваде, наводит на нехорошие мысли. И только.

----------


## Shus

> .....В Тибете, Китае, Корее, Японии, Калмыкии - то же самое. Со своими нац. особенностями, разумеется. И не надо меня убеждать, в том, что на самом деле это не так. Потому что "самого дела" - нету.


В Бирме не так. Наверное особенность страны, долго находившейся в изоляции.

----------


## Tong Po

> В Бирме не так. Наверное особенность страны, долго находившейся в изоляции.


А как?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В данный момент, у меня кризис не то чтобы веры, но вписанности в эту веру. Отчётливо понимаю, что я для людей бесполезен в миру, кроме родителей и немногих друзей. Но в монашестве тоже, как пятое колесо. Возникает искушение замкнуться на родных и близких, заниматься только личной практикой, и даже не пытаться быть полезным кому-либо, кроме семьи и друзей. А ведь это подход Хинаяны. Но что же делать, если до Махаяны не дотягиваю, не получается ничего. Мне всё надоело, и вроде бы, даже хочется в этой жизни чего-то достичь, в плане практики. Очень сильное искушение просто забить на всё болт, и чего-то достичь. Но достичь невозможно, если того желать. Как мне кажется, это просто проекция моих личных проблем, потрясений на Дхарму.


Германн, это совершенно нормально - с практикой меньше лезть на рожон. Это и у меня так. Раньше я всех старалась опроцедурить - а теперь помогаю конкретному количеству людей - просто больше не могу или эта помощь им все равно не будет полезной. Но если к вам обратятся за помощью или Вы будете проходить мимо человека в беде - Вы ведь ему искренне и спонтанно поможете? Если Вам напишут о больном ребенке с просьбой прислать немного денег - Вы ведь хоть 100 р пошлете? 

Я обычно помогаю, хоть немного ВСЕМ, кто "стучится" в мою дверь - прямо или через инет. Просто можете: если заметили какую-то просьбу и можете немного помочь чем-то - откликнитесь. Можете взять в привычку  кормить голодных животных и птиц.Но никто не может предъявить Вам претензий, потому что самую настоящую помощь Вы моежете оказать, только сам став предельно мудрым. Но я знаю,  КАК ТЯЖЕЛО ПОМОГАТЬ ЛЮДЯМ. Часто они пытаются "повиснуть" и ничего не делать, часто их просто не довести до самостоятельного состояния. А понемножку помочь иногда недостаточно.

Никакой это не подход Хинаяны - не искать помощи другим. Конечно, парамиты можно выполнять, но можно их выполнять и мысленно, молясь ежедневно, чтобы мириады существ избавились от страданий. Это тоже даяние. Тем более, Вы заботитесь о родителях и друзьях, а количество людей, которым надо помогать - никто не определяет. А также периодичность помощи им. Главное - поддерживать устремленность к Пробуждению, с добротой относиться к другим и работать над этим.

То, что вам все надоело - это замечательно. В самсаре и нет ничего привлекательного, а куча лишних вещей. А то, что они Вам надоели - это стимул для практики.

И еще, хочется напомнить, что встающих на путь бодхисаттв делят на три категории "лодочников". Те, кто сначала сам " переправляется" и достигает Пробуждения," становится искусным и перевозит потом других, тот, кто переправляется вместе с существами и тот, кто сначала отправляет поочереди всех, а потом спускается сам на берег.

Так что надо просто читать вдохновляющие источники и сорадоваться в себе тому, что Вы верите в Три Драгоценности и не оставляете практики.

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (02.01.2013), Ритл (30.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Дело в том, что это- параджика (провинность, ведущая к изгнанию из Сангхи), когда монах сообщает о своих духовных достижениях.


Поправочка: не сообщает, а намеренно лжёт. (Что важно - именно a) намеренно и именно б) говорит неправду, зная, что это неправда).
А если сообщает о реальных духовных достижениях мирянам - то это достаточно лёгкий проступок. А если говорит о них монахам, то это вообще не нарушение, а вполне нормальная и допустимая вещь.

----------

Neroli (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Won Soeng (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Фил (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Айвар

> не могли бы пояснить эту фразу?


Отбросить сомнения в неправоте другого.
 Обычныя позиция для эго или бессознательного присутствия, а точнее сказать постоянного отсутвия и отвлечения, это собственная правота ... и естественно, вытекающая из нее неправота другого, враждебность. И это как раз то, что доставляет так много проблем и является причиной страдания. 
Прав я или не прав, это совсем не важно, что действительно важно, так это полное приятие ситуации, в которой распознается любое не дружественное поползновение. Сомнения отброшены по отношению к тому кто прав и кто не прав. Эго нечему питаться, для него  больше нет питательной среды. Вместо этого есть настоящее, которое одно только и есть. Бдительное присутствие, открытое, в котором, конечно же есть место и ясному Нет и ясному Да. (Это как если бы заменили интеллектуальный буддизм реальностью пробужденного сознания.)

----------

Neroli (01.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это абсурд, Айвар, - отбросить сомнения в неправоте другого. Любого. Всех подряд. Он ведь может быть и неправ - утверждая, например, что Учение Будды не ведет к Просветлению. И говорить с позиции полного неведенья.

Думаю, точнее сказать - стать на точку зрения другого человека и стараться его понять - стать как бы его "адвокатом" - а не "обвинителем". Отстраненно от собственной точки зрения. И с пониманием: как он мыслит и почему, - к нему отнестись открыто, искренне и с добротой. А дальше - то, что он говорит, может быть и правым, и неправым - например, если он откровенно хамит и оскорбляет кого-то - признать, что это правильно?

И, как раз в некоторых случаях надо резко противостоять чужой безнравственности и резко оппонировать - что за метод на все случаи Вы предлагаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Поправочка: не сообщает, а намеренно лжёт. (Что важно - именно a) намеренно и именно б) говорит неправду, зная, что это неправда).
> А если сообщает о реальных духовных достижениях мирянам - то это достаточно лёгкий проступок. А если говорит о них монахам, то это вообще не нарушение, а вполне нормальная и допустимая вещь.


О, да? Спасибо, я думала, что даже правду нельзя говорить в "мир". Хотя настоящий арахант вряд ли захочет толп восхищенного народа у себя в монастыре после такого заявления)

----------

Тао (04.01.2013), Федор Ф (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О, да? Спасибо, я думала, что даже правду нельзя говорить в "мир". Хотя настоящий арахант вряд ли захочет толп восхищенного народа у себя в монастыре после такого заявления)


Можно. Но в связи с тем, что во-первых возможна ошибка самого монаха о своих достижениях, во-вторых возможно превратное толкование этого внешними людьми, в результате чего монаха могут обвинить в параджичном деянии, к таким вещам, как заявления о своих духовных достижениях относятся аккуратно.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Жека (30.12.2012), Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Айвар

Пема, абсурд это дествительно то, как живут люди ))) Но вы можете что-то менять, если примете этот абсурд как абсурд. Сейчас же ваша позиция скатывается к приятию и неприятию, а настоящее к абстрактному методу ))) Бессознательное эго воинственно.

----------

Фил (01.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> А как?


Монахи не участвуют в небудийских ритуалах. Да и в остальном там тоже все по-строже.
Единственно в последние времена отмечается социальная активность монахов (протесты. демонстрации и пр.), но вроде бы это не нарушение и к тому же основная масса участвующих - "временные" и постоянные саманеры.
Ну для мирян как и везде широкий выбор: свой бирманский пантеон бхумма-девов и местные духов-натов, астрологи, вещающие в трансе медиумы и пр.
Есть правда очень оригинальная буддийско-небуддийская практика ядая (yadaya) - влияние на будущее с целью избежать негативных последствий в т.ч. и для кармы.
Но она типа эзотерическая и распространена только среди высших слоев (в т.ч. и первых лиц страны).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, абсурд это дествительно то, как живут люди ))) Но вы можете что-то менять, если примете этот абсурд как абсурд. Сейчас же ваша позиция скатывается к приятию и неприятию, а настоящее к абстрактному методу ))) Бессознательное эго воинственно.


Мне совершенно не видится абсурда в жизни людей - все их поведение полностью укладыватся в причинно-следственные связи. Как бы это абсурдно не выглядело.

И я не вешаю ярлыков на происходящее - называя все абсурдом, например :Smilie:  Моя позиция сводится исключительно к тому, что ведет к полезному в уходе от страданий, а что - нет. На поведение людей можно влиять. Строя нужные причинно-следственные связи. Это совершенно неабстрактный метод. Он работает во-всю в жизни. Например, в воспитании детей.

А бессознательное эго можно в какой-то степени "причесать". Например, не дать желаемого.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все усложняется тем, что причин бесчисленное множество. Как мы можем судить о чьей- то карме, не имея ясновидения?


Очень просто. По свободам и благам человеческого рождения и по тому, насколько человек усердно практикует и делает успехи. Тоесть, становится менее страдательнее, меньше причиняет вреда другим, способен совердать даяние, ведет себя нравственнее и прочее. Не знаю, как в тхераваде, а в тибетском буддизме, например, подробно описаны плоды от определенных деяний - например, при привычке лгать в предыдущих жизнях, твоим словам мало веры в этой жизни и прочее. 




> Были случаи, когда человек случайно зашел в комнату, где Будда давал Учение. Были случаи, когда человек торопился и убежал с лекции, а, задержись он на минуту, стал бы Вступившим в Поток...


Ну, не надо фантазировать. Это СОВЕРШЕННО НЕВОЗМОЖНО, потому как он просто НЕ МОГ ЗАДЕРЖАТЬСЯ - не хватало для этого его собственных кармических причин. Не говоря уж о том, что обычно почти вступившие в поток с лекций не сбегают :Smilie: 



> Есть три поля, согласно Будде, три вида учеников: наилучшее- его монахи и монахини, среднее это миряне и мирянки и наихудшее это иноверцы и люди с ложными взглядами. Тем не менее, " удобрять" полезно все поля, и не делать это при помощи всякой ерунды, а рассказывая истинную Дхамму.


Удобрять полезно, а вот миссионерствовать - бесполезно. Без просьбы лучше не учить. Вы потеряете кучу времени на бесполезное дело. А Дхарма - в первую очередь - сохраняется в монастырях через самых добродетельных и самых усердных в изучении ее учеников. А так в инете сеется столько, что, казалось бы - бери огромную ложку и хлебай тоннами. Хлебают ли большинство людей на планете? Поэтому некоторые учителя вообще гонят прочь учеников. пока те не докажут, что они правильные сосуды для Дхармы(знаете качества ученика?)





> Вот простой пример - есть человек с неплохими заслугами, уставший от религиозных догм и заинтересовавшийся буддизмом. Он такой весь окрыленный приходит в один монастырь, в другой и видит астрологов, певцов, лекарей, магов,- что он подумает? Что буддизм это профанация и ничем не лучше того, что у него было раньше. 
> Вопрос не в опоре на внешнее, а в подмене понятий, в нарушении Винаи, в уходе к цирку и мистике.


Женя, а если он не подумает, что не в астрологах, магах и прочем суть буддизма? :Smilie:  Вы все никак не поймете - о чем я толкую. Если человек уже накопил причины для правильной встречи с Учением - он не будет обращать внимание на все остальное, как на признак буддизма. И его ум уже не спугнешь никакой мистикой. Он ДОКОПАЕТСЯ до правильной сути, он раскопает, в первую очередь, о 4БИ и БВП. И первое, что делает настоящий наставник - учит отличать правильных наставников :Smilie: 




> Пема, считайте, что это я вам тоже ответила. Кстати, распространяется Учение далеко не только теми, кто имеет заслуги и Благую мотивацию, но и вовсю- проходимцами и просто невежественными людьми. Будем честны.


Ну, мы все довольно невежественны пока :Smilie:  А мама вас что, с детства не учила - как отличить проходимца? Очень просто. Ему нужны от вас деньги. И, опять-таки - в руки к проходимцам попадают в силу дурной собственной кармы.




> В одной сутте Будда говорит, что то, что вам не мило и не сладко на деле может оказаться правдой, и наоборот. В ней же, между прочим, он советует молодому заносчивому брахману заглянуть в эту самую правду, и не полагаться на традиции, в которых один слепой ведет другого, а никто не знает и не видит того, что на самом деле.


Женечка - я уже говорила, что для практики буддизма нужно хоть малое понимание страдательности и хоть маленькое отречение. Отречение может породиться только в силу определенных заслуг, и тут уже не рассуждают о сладкой самсаре - ее УСТРАШАЮТСЯ И ОТ НЕЕ БЕГУТ. Такое мировоззрение практически нельзя воспитать в других, если у них для этого почвы. Люди так и будут бегать от неприятного, и вы только еще больше их оттолкнете от изучения буддизма.




> Но все же люди, желающие Истины, были и есть, а вот условий для них мало.


Есть. И они неприменно с ней встретятся, и условия найдутся, ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ ПРИЧИНЫ ВООБЩЕ. проблема в том, повторяю, что у большинства таких причин нет.

Вы находитесь в совершенно нормальной фазе для начинающего буддиста - хочется всем об Учении рассказать и всех привлечь. Со временем поймете то, на что я напираю. Что, как бы Вы не стремились для всех создать условия для Дхармы - только единицы Вас послушают, и только парочка человек начнет как следует практиковать.

Ну, а дальше - СЕЙТЕ :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

Пема, вы, конечно, извините, но ваш поучающий тон выглядит довольно странным и смешным, учитывая, что ваши знания о буддизме основаны, очевидно, на следовании одной конкретной традиции, и судить о том, кто начинающий, это совсем уже не входит в вашу компетенции, равно как и фамильярности с незнакомыми людьми вроде обращения "драгоценная".
 Я лично ничего сеять пока не собираюсь, и говорю о конкретных примерах, когда вы только все сводите к карме, не имея знаний ни о том, что говорил о ней Будда, ни тем более прямого видения. 
Про фантазии о невозможности уйти с лекции для годового вступить в Поток-  это не фантазии, а два конкретных примера из Типитаки. Впрочем... Может, вам лучше у звезд спросить?  :Big Grin:  Они точно знают, у кого какая карма)

----------

Фил (01.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женя, а вот хамить необязательно :Smilie:  Лучше называйте меня "драгоценная".

С тхеравадинами достаточно общаюсь, и придерживаюсь внесекратного подхода - в смысле того, что все традиции одинаково ценны. И я немножко с ними со всеми знакома. За почти 17 лет практики было время.

И если Вы ничего сеять пока не собираетесь - не надо фантазировать о том, с чем мало сталкивались. И скажите тогда уже честно - сколько лет вы заниметесь буддизмом, проживая в Шри Ланке? Есть ли у вас живой наставник - говорящий с Вами на понятном Вам языке? Если Вы не новичок - я принесу свои извинения. :Smilie:  

Все плоды кармы - ввергающей, завершающей, определенного и неопределенного воздействия описаны. Изучайте. У звезд не обязательно спрашивать - можно открыть источники и получить точные знания. От какого деяния какой бывает плод, есть понятие о помысле, намеренье, исполнении, завершении и результате.

----------


## Жека

Пема, я никому не хамила, это раз.
 В буддизме я более пяти лет, это два. Впрочем, практика показывает, что не в годах дело))
 Сталкиваюсь я много с чем - три )
Про карму вам советую почитать первоисточники, а также слова Будды, где он предлагает не думать о таких вещах, как границы ума Татхагаты и попытки проанализировать свою и чужую карму. Четыре. 
Про звезды я очень рада, что ваша исходная мысль в переписке со мной о глубоком смысле тибетской астрологии, о которой вы ничего не смогли пояснить, впрочем, - перешла в стадию признания бесполезности звезд. Вау, наконец-то! Я очень рада.

----------

Фил (01.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, конечно, я немедленно признаю, что Вы гораздо осведомленнее и более цельный практик, чем я :Smilie:  "Раз" Ваш  признаю :Smilie: 

Пять лет - колоссальный срок :Smilie: "Два" - признаю.

Хотя замечу, что все мы много с чем сталкивались. Это Ваше "три" - не аргумент :Smilie:  А иначе огласите весь список - с чем Вы вообще сталкивались :Smilie: 

Звезды - это довольно объективная реальность - не только среди тибетских астрологов. Влияние звезд и планет на энергию Вселенной, а также на процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей в том числе доказывает и такая наука - как астрономия. Или вы будете это отрицать? А Вы так и не познакомились с тибетской астрологией - но все так же продолжаете судить о том, с чем не знакомились ВООБЩЕ. Это вряд ли по-буддийски :Smilie:  Давать отзывы о неисследованной информации. 

Закон кармы - это вообще демонстрация причинно-следственных связей, на которые опрается все Учение Будды. И хорошо бы изучить этот вопрос со всех сторон.

Насчет того, что Будда вообще не предлагает думать о карме - *Вы крайне заблуждаетесь*, потому что на этом строится вообще все понятие о Пути - на накоплении благой кармы и ненакоплении неблагой. так что и "четыре" - не аргумент.

Хамить продолжаете :Smilie:  Может, начать с признания того - что у Вас есть собственное неведенье, и что Вы можете в чем-то заблуждаться? А кто-то - быть прав? :Smilie:  Я это немедленно признаю и сдаюсь. Потому как ваши дельные аргументы уже кончились пару постов назад.

----------


## Tong Po

> Монахи не участвуют в небудийских ритуалах. Да и в остальном там тоже все по-строже.
> Единственно в последние времена отмечается социальная активность монахов (протесты. демонстрации и пр.), но вроде бы это не нарушение и к тому же основная масса участвующих - "временные" и постоянные саманеры.
> Ну для мирян как и везде широкий выбор: свой бирманский пантеон бхумма-девов и местные духов-натов, астрологи, вещающие в трансе медиумы и пр.
> Есть правда очень оригинальная буддийско-небуддийская практика ядая (yadaya) - влияние на будущее с целью избежать негативных последствий в т.ч. и для кармы.
> Но она типа эзотерическая и распространена только среди высших слоев (в т.ч. и первых лиц страны).


А поподробнее про эту ядаю можно узнать?

----------


## Жека

Пема, я на все согласна уже, только оставьте меня в покое)) честное слово, одно по одному, надоело. Я вас добавила в список игнора, не тратьте больше время.

----------

Ондрий (01.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.12.2012)

----------


## Shus

> А поподробнее про эту ядаю можно узнать?


Навряд ли. Не из-за секретности, а из-за проблемы с англоязычной информацией о Бирме.
Есть статья в Вики (yadaya), но это вобщем-то ерунда, хотя то, что все руководство страны как-то вышло в женских лонжи в соответствии с предписанием ядаи - правда. 
Скачайте здесь статью: The Road to Naypyitaw..., там с 10-ой страницы как раз дела оккультные в т.ч. и про ядаю (про монахов ари (ari) только врядли достоверно). 
Происходит ядая из внутренних королевских культовых практик, ну а исполнителями были брахманы (их и сейчас в Бирме несколько видов обитает).

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

> Влияние звезд и планет на энергию Вселенной, а также на процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей в том числе доказывает и такая наука - как астрономия. Или вы будете это отрицать?


Очень интересно было бы узнать о том, что такое "энергия Вселенной"?
Каким образом астрономия доказывает "влияние звезд и планет на ... процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей"? Одну звезду - Солнце - можно исключить за очевидностью. Луну тоже - она не планета.

Каким образом фраза "он предлагает не думать о таких вещах, как ... попытки проанализировать свою и чужую карму" (которую, вероятно, можно трактовать как "он предлагает не анализировать свою и чужую карму") преобразовалась в "Будда вообще не предлагает думать о карме"?

----------

Жека (30.12.2012), Фил (01.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про карму вам советую почитать первоисточники, а также слова Будды, где он *предлагает не думать о таких вещах  , как* границы ума Татхагаты и *попытки проанализировать свою и чужую карму*.


 Про Астрономию - в Вики. Не дурите мне головы, плиз.

Игнор - любимый метод Вольфа :Smilie:  Надеюсь, не все тхеравадины меня туда поставят? :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Чой нашёл такой фрагмент в "Восхвалении Манджушри" Сакья Пандиты: 

"День и ночь я непрестанно думаю о тебе с почтением, Манджугоша. 
И в тоже время вопрошаю: "Есть ли хоть доля силы в твоём сострадании?" - 
Но это лишь постыдная мысль моего загрязнённого ума. 
Как прежде, я не буду искать другого прибежища, пока не обрадую тебя."

----------


## Айвар

> Не дурите мне головы, плиз.


 ))) С Новым годом! 
Вот видите куда вас привели причинно-следственные связи ... ни один ум не считает себя ниже другого ума, хотя не может быть сомнений в ваших благих помыслах (по крайней мере у меня) - а ведь это только верхушка абсурдности человеческого существования, которая сформулирована Буддой в Первой Истине.
Вступивший в поток видит Первую непосредственно, это также естественно как то, о чем вы сказали - избегать страданий. Истина потому и истина, что от нее не отвертеться ))) Или вы в настоящем и в присутствии, или вы в идеях, мыслях и тогда ваше тело кармы или эго находится в постоянном ожидании очередной порции боли, хамства и пр. - и как результат тревога, неудовлетворенность, страдания.
У истины нет альтернативы, даже глубочайшее неведение не отменяет закон, но вы не откроете это абстрактно. Будда все еще в настоящем моменте, Он там же где и ваша осознанное чувство момента. (По сути никому нет дела до того, с чем вы согласны и несогласны, но ... если в настощем моменте есть ваше осознанное присутствие, то другой поневоле будет втянут в созерцание Истины. Увидит или нет - это другой вопрос.)

----------

Фил (01.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ваше мнение - что лучше и эффективнее для человека на духовном пути - абсолютное, безоговорочное приятие религии, традиции, взглядов и мнений, или ошибки, сомнения, кризисы, падения и взлеты,  преодоление себя и обретение истины через духовные муки, которые сродни творческим? Каким из этих способов вернее человек достигнет цели. Мое мнение - вторым.


Лучше всего потихоньку и без лишних эксцессов. Но многим нравится именно горячее эмоциональное переживание. Это их право и это особенности их характера. Так что для всех по своему, беда лишь в том, что очень не многие могут понять какой метод для них оптимальный. Что же касается трудного прорабатываемого переживания, негативного опыта, то его никому не избежать, нужно уметь с ним справляться, он такая же необходимая часть пути, и только глупец жаждет, чтобы у него было все как по маслу. Когда все как по маслу, то человек расслабляется и из него получается слабая личность.

Что же касается безоговорочного принятия традиций,  взглядов и мнений, то тут у меня позиция индивидуального познания. Только через личный проверенный опыт.Другого и не бывает собственно. Надо быть осторожным в том, чтобы принимать чужие позиции.

----------

Ритл (02.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Очень интересно было бы узнать о том, что такое "энергия Вселенной"?
> Каким образом астрономия доказывает "влияние звезд и планет на ... процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей"? Одну звезду - Солнце - можно исключить за очевидностью. Луну тоже - она не планета.


Я не астролог, но отношусь к астрологии уважительно. Я замечал очень много реально работающих астрологических явлений в мире. Мой знак так же соответствует всем описаниям, но с индивидуальными расположениями планет по домам. А планеты и космос действительно обладают мощной энергией. Энергией обладает все. Думать, что мы знаем все виды существующих энергий глупо, когда мы даже не знаем из чего состоит информация. Кроме того, сомневаюсь что такие вопросы вообще можно понять, используя лишь рациональный взгляд на них. Не все знаете ли можно пощупать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Очень интересно было бы узнать о том, что такое "энергия Вселенной"?


Неужели бабло?  :EEK!: 



> Каким образом астрономия доказывает "влияние звезд и планет на ... процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей"?


Простейший пример: в центре молекулы гема ("кирпичика" крови) расположен атом железа. Ну а для того, чтобы это самое железо появилось, необходим взрыв сверхновой. Говоря попросту, железо в нашей крови старше Солнца и имеет звёздное происхождение... :Cool:

----------

Карло (02.01.2013), Фил (02.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Такие мысли, как Сомнения, сектарность и тд возникают только после встречи с Алмазным путем Оле Нидала. Еще бывает встречается сомнение в том, что Просветление существует, здесь проще - помогают логические рассуждения и изучение Дхармы. А вот в первом случае лучше сразу притормозить, чтобы потом не начинать все сначала, хотя если не вдаваться в политику и не развивать сектарности, то на первое время сойдет для ознакомления.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А планеты и космос действительно обладают мощной энергией


В это верится с трудом. Как такое может быть?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

.Каковы основные положения буддийской школы Ваджраяна?
-- Ваджраяна подобна вишенке, увенчивающей мороженое. Если вы съедите только вишенку, это будет скучно. В буддизме потоки мысли Тхеравады и Махаяны можно сравнить с самым вкуснейшим шариком мороженого. Вы ощутите подлинный вкус, только если съедите мороженое целиком, не одну вишенку. Тибетцы долгое время практиковали Ваджраяну и сейчас принесли её назад на её индийскую родину. Для нас она схожа с вишенкой, которая сама по себе даже не утолит голод. Чтобы понять Ваджраяну, нам нужно понять все остальные школы буддийской мысли. Ваджраяна сейчас сильно разрекламирована, и люди воспринимают её как нечто экзотическое. Когда вы начинаете практиковать Ваджраяну, вас просят исполнять множество ритуалов, но, когда вы приходите к завершающей фазе практики, вам говорят, что вам не нужно ничего делать. Это шокирует многих практикующих. Это трудно понять, и понимание зависит целиком от вашего отношения. Неудачливы те, кто не могут понять этого. Те же, кто могут, становятся способны воспринять всю картину целиком.
Из интервью 17 Гьялва Кармапы Тхайе Дордже

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013), Sadhak (01.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> В это верится с трудом. Как такое может быть?


Ну а что здесь странного? Гравитация и магнитное поле вас тоже удивляет?

----------


## Dron

> Ну а что здесь странного? Гравитация и магнитное поле вас тоже удивляет?


Удивляет. До беседы с вами я рассуждал так- планеты- это энергия. Но я готов рассуждать иначе.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Есть бесчисленное множество сочинений по гаданию, астрологии, медицине и прочему. Хотя все они связаны с методами, которые опираются на закон взаимозависимости и способствуют всеведению, если слишком увлекаться подобными вещами, это станет помехой медитативной практике.
Умерить изучение этих наук – вот мой совет от всего сердца." Лонгченпа

----------

Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Есть бесчисленное множество сочинений по гаданию, астрологии, медицине и прочему. Хотя все они связаны с методами, которые опираются на закон взаимозависимости и способствуют всеведению, если слишком увлекаться подобными вещами, это станет помехой медитативной практике.
> Умерить изучение этих наук – вот мой совет от всего сердца." Лонгченпа


Интересное сообщение об "увлечении" Мипхама астрологией:

Сказано, что если вы по-настоящему изучите астрологию, это позволит вам на самом деле менять мир. Мипхам Ринпоче был высокореализованной личностью, но, как говорится в его биографии, даже прежде чем начать штопать штаны, он сверялся с астрологическим справочником, чтобы узнать, в какой момент сделать первый стежок. Его слуг это сводило с ума, поскольку все надо было делать точно в определенное время. И вот однажды его ученики взбунтовались. Они сказали, что он написал столько комментариев по Мадхьямаке, касающихся недвойственности, а сам при этом придерживается разных предрассудков. Тогда Мипхам Ринпоче отвел их на берег ближайшей реки, из которой они брали воду, указал одному своему помощнику на огромный валун и далее ему в руки тоненькую соломинку. Он велел помощнику быть наготове, и по сигналу воткнуть соломинку в камень. Затем Мипхам Ринпоче выяснил расположение планет и созвездий, долго что-то считал, а затем внезапно крикнул: «Пора!», и соломинка воткнулась в камень. Потом помощник насколько раз пытался проделать это снова, но безуспешно. Мипхам Ринпоче сказал: «Если бы это сделал я, вы могли бы сказать, что причина – мои сиддхи. Но ведь это не я воткнул соломинку, а ты сам!» Он объяснил, что мир основан на пяти первоэлементах, которые находятся в постоянном процессе изменения. Если владеть методом вычислений, можно превращать что угодно во что хочешь.

_UTTARATANTRA with Commentary by DZONGSAR JAMYANG KHYENTSE RINPOCHE_

----------

Aion (02.01.2013), Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013), Кунсанг (02.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Удивляет. До беседы с вами я рассуждал так- планеты- это энергия. Но я готов рассуждать иначе.


Ну так или иначе, есть определенные силы, такие например как постоянство, консервативность, закрытость системы (Сатурн) или многообразие системы, бурное непостоянство (Уран). Они противоположны. Мы живем и не задумываемся почему так или иначе происходит, почему именно так в нашем уме и во всем мире все распределено. Просто такие законы. Эти силы, эти универсальные законы, так или иначе везде присутствуют. Называть их можно по-разному. Их греки связали со своими божествами, когда во время войны переняли шумерские знания. Потом они и планеты так назвали, а европейская цивилизация произошла из античной, поэтому традиционно планеты так же называют. А где они находятся, эти силы, и как эти чудики выглядят, никто не знает. Может это и не планеты в буквальном смысле. Вот об этом астрология и говорит. Чем не та же китайская философия, просто в другом "приготовлении?" А вообще никого переубеждать не хочу. Каждый считает так как хочет.

----------


## Dron

> Ну так или иначе, есть определенные силы, такие например как постоянство


Так, я конспектирую- есть такая сила, как постоянство.
Как страшно жить на Джамбудвипе порой.

----------

Дхармананда (02.01.2013), Нико (02.01.2013), Федор Ф (02.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Когда "запускал" тему - думал, никто не откликнется... А вон сколько сомнений-то, оказывается...

----------


## Айвар

> Когда "запускал" тему - думал, никто не откликнется... А вон сколько сомнений-то, оказывается...


))) Сомнения неизбежны, если вы верующий.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Летом общался с тувинскими скотоводами. Настоящие буддисты Ваджраяны. Они знают как будто немного, но всё, что им известно, задействовано. Хотел бы я быть таким, как они. Эти люди, бесспорно, чего-то достигнут. У меня нет доктринальных сомнений, но я постоянно отвлекаюсь. Они же непрерывно идут к цели, день за днём, год за годом. Ничего лишнего. Живут, как самураи. Вот это я понимаю, буддисты.

----------

Вадим Л (02.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Каким образом астрономия доказывает "влияние звезд и планет на ... процессы, происходящие на Земле и в жизни людей"? Одну звезду - Солнце - можно исключить за очевидностью. Луну тоже - она не планета.


А Вы думаете, что солнце не подвержено влиянию, например, гравитационного поля галактики, в которой находится, а галактика не подвержена влиянию со стороны соседних галактик и т.д.? Я не сторонник предсказания судьбы по звездам, но отрицать влияние звезд на нас – это напрямую отрицать взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------


## Аурум

Если уж пошла речь про астрологию, то не могу не заметить, что физическое влияние планет на момент зачатия ребенка меньше, чем физическое влияние пролетающей мухи над зачинающей ребенка парой. Так что вот... Делайте выводы!

----------


## Нико

> Летом общался с тувинскими скотоводами. Настоящие буддисты Ваджраяны.


Без идеализма, плиз. Не все тувинские скотоводы -- настоящие буддисты Ваджраяны. Вы в Бурятии были, например? Видели местные "алтари" в лесах, куда подносят сигареты? И вокруг валяется куча пустых бутылок из-под водки?

----------

Фил (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Ни у одного? Ясно. Это что-то из той же серии, что раз я работаю весь день и получаю сто рублей, то значит все остальные что получают двести - явно врут. Ну, это дет.сад уже, какой тут "материализм" или "научная картина мира"...


Следуя вашей логике, любой религиозный опыт истинен. 

Принимая буддизм вы тем самым как бы заявляете, что только буддизм истинен, а все прочие воззрения ложны.

----------


## Германн

> Без идеализма, плиз. Не все тувинские скотоводы -- настоящие буддисты Ваджраяны. Вы в Бурятии были, например? Видели местные "алтари" в лесах, куда подносят сигареты? И вокруг валяется куча пустых бутылок из-под водки?


Зачем все. Говорю о конкретных учениках Шивалха Ринпоче. У них всё прекрасно. 
В Бурятии был. Лесные алтари не видел. Подношение сигарет и водки одобряю: лучше так, чем вообще никак.

----------


## Нико

> Зачем все. Говорю о конкретных учениках Шивалха Ринпоче. У них всё прекрасно. 
> В Бурятии был. Лесные алтари не видел. Подношение сигарет и водки одобряю: лучше так, чем вообще никак.


Ни фига себе, сорри! Была в Туве. И в магазинах Кызыла тоже. Еды никакой там не продают, зато алкоголь и сигареты в богатом ассортименте. Так что не спорьте со мной. Тува и Бурятия -- самые "пьющие" регионы в России. И там большинство убийств на бытовой почве происходит, по пьяни.  А сигареты на алтарь подносить -- это гандхарвам если только. А водку они сами пьют возле этих "алтарей". Вот и речь об упадке учения.... Женатые монахи и пр.

----------


## Германн

> Ни фига себе, сорри! Была в Туве. И в магазинах Кызыла тоже. Еды никакой там не продают, зато алкоголь и сигареты в богатом ассортименте. Так что не спорьте со мной. Тува и Бурятия -- самые "пьющие" регионы в России. И там большинство убийств на бытовой почве происходит, по пьяни.  А сигареты на алтарь подносить -- это гандхарвам если только. А водку они сами пьют возле этих "алтарей". Вот и речь об упадке учения.... Женатые монахи и пр.


Просто фшоке. Доколе?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Просто фшоке. Доколе?


Доколе? Буддийские учения им всё равно не помогают. Факты -- вещь упрямая.

----------


## Германн

> Доколе? Буддийские учения им всё равно не помогают. Факты -- вещь упрямая.


Я трепетаю!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Я трепетаю!


Трепещу. )))) даже когда Богдо-геген Ринпоче в 2003 году давал Калачакру в Туве, он призывал их всех взять обет не пить. Какое там... Местный геше Лобсанг Тубтен, который там много лет уже живёт, мне жаловался, что постоянные убийства и т.п. Ему трудно. Не знаю, там ли он ещё.

----------


## Aion

> Если уж пошла речь про астрологию, то не могу не заметить, что физическое влияние планет на момент зачатия ребенка меньше, чем физическое влияние пролетающей мухи над зачинающей ребенка парой. Так что вот... Делайте выводы!


Астрология не занимается физическим влиянием планет на момент зачатия. Астрология - это скорее символический язык, на котором зачатие может быть прочитано... :Cool:  Ну и пару слов об отделении  котлет планет от мух.  Статистика моей скромной практики свидетельствует о том, что большинство зачатий происходит утром вблизи полнолуний.

----------


## Германн

> Трепещу. )))) даже когда Богдо-геген Ринпоче в 2003 году давал Калачакру в Туве, он призывал их всех взять обет не пить. Какое там... Местный геше Лобсанг Тубтен, который там много лет уже живёт, мне жаловался, что постоянные убийства и т.п. Ему трудно. Не знаю, там ли он ещё.


Вот в таких местах и встречаются очень хорошие практики. Без шелухи.
Есть буддийские семьи, на протяжении нескольких поколений воспитывавшие практиков, часть из которых становилась Ламами.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Летом общался с тувинскими скотоводами. Настоящие буддисты Ваджраяны. Они знают как будто немного, но всё, что им известно, задействовано. Хотел бы я быть таким, как они. Эти люди, бесспорно, чего-то достигнут. У меня нет доктринальных сомнений, но я постоянно отвлекаюсь. Они же непрерывно идут к цели, день за днём, год за годом. Ничего лишнего. Живут, как самураи. Вот это я понимаю, буддисты.


Похожее я читал и о некоторых Тхеравадинов. Вроде бы знали очень мало, но зато как сильно практиковали.

----------

Германн (02.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот в таких местах и встречаются очень хорошие практики. Без шелухи.
> Есть буддийские семьи, на протяжении нескольких поколений воспитывавшие практиков, часть из которых становилась Ламами.


Ламами с жёнами или без? По вечерам водку не употребляющие? И баранов не закалывающие?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ламами с жёнами или без? По вечерам водку не употребляющие? И баранов не закалывающие?


Женатый Лама (не монах) вполне традиционное явление в Бурятии. "Балагатским движением" в буддологии называется. Вместо баранов лучше есть бананы.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Проблема только когда он носит монашеские одежды..... Я а на снимках монашеской общины Бурятии видела человека 4, о которых мне четко известно, что они сложили с себя обеты - а одеяния еще на них. Сама лично одного из них видела преподающим Дхарму. В гелугпинской одежде....кажется, гелонга. :Frown:  

Что должны думать миряне? Когда Его Святейшество повсеместно утверждает - "не можешь быть монахом, не носи монашеских одеяний".

----------

Нико (02.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Женатый Лама (не монах) вполне традиционное явление в Бурятии. "Балагатским движением" в буддологии называется. Вместо баранов лучше есть бананы.


Да, носящий монашеские одежды при этом. Традиционное явление-с. А вместо баранов они, как ни странно, бананы не едят. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот ведь какой срыв покровов. А я-то не знал. Как страшно жить.


Я ж сказала: без идеализма надо жить. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Проблема только когда он носит монашеские одежды..... Я а на снимках монашеской общины Бурятии видела человека 4, о которых мне четко известно, что они сложили с себя обеты - а одеяния еще на них. Сама лично одного из них видела преподающим Дхарму. В гелугпинской одежде....кажется, гелонга. 
> 
> Что должны думать миряне? Когда Его Святейшество повсеместно утверждает - "не можешь быть монахом, не носи монашеских одеяний".


Да не 4 там человека, а все они, практически.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Баранов есть ламам не возбраняется. А вот резать их самому и чтобы резали для них - нет. А тут ламе могут принести в качестве подарочке свежезарезанного барашка. И это - норма.

 А мирянам остается только понимать бурятский буддизм - таким, как он есть. У калмыков, по-счастью, ношение одежд соблюдается более щепетильно.

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Баранов есть ламам не возбраняется. А вот резать их самому и чтобы резали для них - нет.


Так делают же. Т.е. не сами, а по их заказу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Был свидетелем трогательной беседы двух девушек. Одна (бурятка) резала баранов, по необходимости. Другая (москвичка) очень жалела баранов. Понял, что хороший человек, и нужно с ней жену свою (уже бывшую) познакомить, чтоб с благородными людьми общалась.


 И что, барашка не зарезали?




> Но никаких сентиментов у меня тоже нет. В Бурятии и Туве без мяса не выжить


 Это легеда номер один. Знаю буддистов - "по рождению" в тех землях, которые прекрасно обходятся без мяса, если считают таковое нужным. 

В условиях современной торговли еще как можно выжить. Выращивание животного и уход за ним до забоя - не такое уж дешевое занятие, можно и в магазине мяса купить, если что. Хоть самому не резать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

,


> можно и в магазине мяса купить, если что. Хоть самому не резать.


Так в их магазинах этого не найти. Т.е. мяса. Все сами режут. Правда-матка.

----------


## Нико

И в "тех землях" практически нет вегетарианцев.

----------


## Нико

> У калмыков, по-счастью, ношение одежд соблюдается более щепетильно


Да, это правда.

----------


## Германн

> И что, барашка не зарезали?


Да нет. Баранов там не резали. Лежал на спальнике, и слушал долгий разговор ретритчиков на эту тему. Конечно, если кто-то защищает жизнь живых существ, беру на заметку - хороший практик. Уважаю. А в Бурятии и Туве без мяса не выжить. Не осуждаю.   




> Это легеда номер один. Знаю буддистов - "по рождению" в тех землях, которые прекрасно обходятся без мяса, если считают таковое нужным. В условиях современной торговли еще как можно выжить. Выращивание животного и уход за ним до забоя - не такое уж дешевое занятие, можно и в магазине мяса купить, если что. Хоть самому не резать.


Какая торговля, если люди живут натуральным хозяйством. Зимой очень холодно. И всё плохо растёт. Овец разводят там, где нет других возможностей.

----------


## Нико

> Да нет. Баранов там не резали. Лежал на спальнике, и слушал долгий разговор ретритчиков на эту тему. Конечно, если кто-то защищает жизнь живых существ, беру на заметку - хороший практик. Уважаю. А в Бурятии и Туве без мяса не выжить. Не осуждаю.   
> 
> 
> Какая торговля, если люди живут натуральным хозяйством. Зимой очень холодно. И всё плохо растёт. Овец разводят там, где нет других возможностей.


Германн, Вы в курсе, что в Тибете, например, животных режут только мусульмане? Спец каста такая есть. Тибетцы руки марать не хотят. )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы в курсе, что в Тибете, например, животных режут только мусульмане? Спец каста такая есть. Тибетцы руки марать не хотят. )))


Всё равно, сельских жителей Бурятии и Тувы за судьбу овец не осуждаю. 
А сочувствие к страданиям животных уважаю и ценю. Вы тоже человек хороший.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всё равно, сельских жителей Бурятии и Тувы за судьбу овец не осуждаю. 
> А сочувствие к страданиям животных уважаю и ценю. Вы тоже человек хороший.


Ничего тут не поделать. Есть что-то надо  этим сельским жителям. )))) И это не имеет ни малейшего отношения в тому, какой я человек. Не очень-то хороший, в принципе. )))

----------


## Raudex

Согласно Винае, мирянин носящий чивару, введший в заблуждение относительно своего статуса хотя бы одного человека, если речь не идёт об угрозе его жизни, совершает столь неблагое деяние что лишается в этой жизни права быть реально постриженным.
Поэтому в странах Тхеравады запрещают мирянам претендентам даже просто примерить чивару или потренероваться её правильно одевать до самого последнего момента. А процессе самой церемонии, когда мирянин уже испросил себе саманерский статус, но ещё не принял обетов, его облачают другие монахи.
Это так, к слову.

----------

Zom (03.01.2013), Богдан Б (03.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Маркион (03.01.2013), Ондрий (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Согласно Винае, мирянин носящий чивару, введший в заблуждение относительно своего статуса хотя бы одного человека, если речь не идёт об угрозе его жизни, совершает столь неблагое деяние что лишается в этой жизни права быть реально постриженным.


Иногда речь идет не о том, что человек самовольно одел монашеское одеяние - не приняв обеты. А о том, что он..."ЗАБЫЛ" ИХ СНЯТЬ. :Frown:

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Иногда речь иде не о том, что человек самовольно одел монашеское одеяние - не приняв обеты. А о том, что он..."ЗАБЫЛ" ИХ СНЯТЬ.


 это одно и тоже

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И в "тех землях" практически нет вегетарианцев.


Кстати, последнее время необычно много тибетцев становятся вегетарианцами на всю жизнь. Хотя раньше их действительно практически не было, кроме великих учителей вроде Шабкара, Долпопы или Джигме Гьялве Ньюгу.




> Германн, Вы в курсе, что в Тибете, например, животных режут только мусульмане? Спец каста такая есть. Тибетцы руки марать не хотят. )))


А там где нет мусульман?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да ладно! У меня тут рядом тибетцы нашли каналы как напрямую овец покупать у фермеров, режут сами. Тибетцы, живущие в Индии, возможно, могут стать вегетарианцами, но не тибетцы в Тибете. Помню, в Индии сама последний год была почти вегетарианкой по необходимости, специи достали вконец, воротило от индийской кухни. Представила, как в Гималаях тибетцы ищут мусульман, чтобы им зарезали на мясо живность. Смех просто! Они даже в европе не ищут мусульман, где куда ни ступи- везде мусульмане. У меня вопросик возник...Зацикленность на невосприятии некоторых национальностей на уровне генетической ненависти- чисто наработка кармического негатива, не лень ли садханить на очищение постоянно? В месяц раз приходится , наверное, очищаться, а там нужно самим всё припоминать, а то тут некоторые куппаются в процессе наработки негатива...Или не приходится очищаться некоторым? При таком поведении, возможно, даже уже и не нужно очищаться, сами понимают, что не поможет?

----------

Дхармананда (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тибетцы, живущие в Индии, возможно, могут стать вегетарианцами, но не тибетцы в Тибете.


В том-то и дело, что немало тибетцев в Тибете становятся вегетарианцами последнее время, что весьма необычно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Германн, Вы в курсе, что в Тибете, например, животных режут только мусульмане? Спец каста такая есть. Тибетцы руки марать не хотят. )))


Слышал историю о том, что Намнанай-багша получил садхану Ямантаки как раз от мясника. 
Полагаю, что в критике русскими буддистами бурятских, калмыцких и тывинских собратьев есть элемент комплекса неполноценности. Может, человек чувствует себя "буддистом второго сорта" от того, что зовут его Васей или Машей, а не Таши или Пемой, от того, что в его семье не было буддийских традиций, вот от ощущения этой неполноценности человек с радостью выискивает недостатки в т.н. "традиционных буддистах".
Тогда человек утверждает, что "бурятские буддисты многие и Ламрим-то не читали, а я, такой умный/ая прочитал/а", начинает говорить о пьянстве среди т.н. "традиционных буддистов" и о том, что гелонги у них якобы ненастоящие. Грустно, что идя на поводу у "эго" человек обращает критику не на свои омрачения, а на единоверцев, которые смогли пронести Буддадхарму в регионе в не самые простые времена.

----------

Sucheeinennick (23.01.2013), Tong Po (03.01.2013), Кунсанг (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013), Эделизи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, читали? :Smilie:  И что - не пьют, родимые? :Smilie:  И что, не носят монашеских одежд, а сами женатые? Это, по-Вашему, настоящие гелонги?

Грустно, что человек не замечает того, что у него под носом - буддист первого сорта Вы наш! :Big Grin: 

Кунсанг, - Вы явно съезжаете на глазах. Вам надо срочно менять свою среду.

А Дхарму надо нести в чистоте. Уж какие мы ни какие закомплексованные русские буддисты - но мы уж как-нибудь могли лицезреть, как себя ведут НАСТОЯЩИЕ представители Сангхи - например, Ело Ринпоче. И не что равняться - это все, кстати, прописано и в Ламриме - что можно делать последователю Дхармы, а что - нельзя.

----------

Tong Po (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Слышал историю о том, что Намнанай-багша получил садхану Ямантаки как раз от мясника. 
> Полагаю, что в критике русскими буддистами бурятских, калмыцких и тывинских собратьев есть элемент комплекса неполноценности. Может, человек чувствует себя "буддистом второго сорта" от того, что зовут его Васей или Машей, а не Таши или Пемой, от того, что в его семье не было буддийских традиций, вот от ощущения этой неполноценности человек с радостью выискивает недостатки в т.н. "традиционных буддистах".
> Тогда человек утверждает, что "бурятские буддисты многие и Ламрим-то не читали, а я, такой умный/ая прочитал/а", начинает говорить о пьянстве среди т.н. "традиционных буддистов" и о том, что гелонги у них якобы ненастоящие. Грустно, что идя на поводу у "эго" человек обращает критику не на свои омрачения, а на единоверцев, которые смогли пронести Буддадхарму в регионе в не самые простые времена.


"Гелонги" многие там ненастоящие, но это -факт, а не комплекс никакой неполноценности. И русские буддисты тоже много пьют, но не носят при этом монашеских одежд. А комплекс неполноценности как раз у "традиционных" больше, и агрессии, и "шовинизма" тоже. Грустно, но факт.

----------

Tong Po (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Ритл (04.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А что, читали? И что - не пьют, родимые? И что, не носят монашеских одежд, а сами женатые? Это, по-Вашему, настоящие гелонги?
> 
> Грустно, что человек не замечает того, что у него под носом - буддист первого сорта Вы наш!
> 
> Кунсанг, - Вы явно съезжаете на глазах. Вам надо срочно менять свою среду.
> 
> А Дхарму надо нести в чистоте. Уж какие мы ни какие закомплексованные русские буддисты - но мы уж как-нибудь могли лицезреть, как себя ведут НАСТОЯЩИЕ представители Сангхи - например, Ело Ринпоче. И не что равняться - это все, кстати, прописано и в Ламриме - что можно делать последователю Дхармы, а что - нельзя.


В эпоху упадка живем все-таки. Тибетские монахи тоже хороши (вспомните, что писал о современниках Патрул Ринпоче в КЛШ), но может не стоит искать в существах нарушения обетов и самай, помня о том, что их "нарушения" могут быть уловкой? 
Допускаю, что Вам неприятно знать об употреблении алкоголя и нарушении целибата, но мне также неприятно было видеть фото ЕСДЛ, молящегося в мечети, хотя Вы считаете это приемлемым.

----------


## Нико

> В эпоху упадка живем все-таки. Тибетские монахи тоже хороши (вспомните, что писал о современниках Патрул Ринпоче в КЛШ), но может не стоит искать в существах нарушения обетов и самай, помня о том, что их "нарушения" могут быть уловкой? 
> Допускаю, что Вам неприятно знать об употреблении алкоголя и нарушении целибата, но мне также неприятно было видеть фото ЕСДЛ, молящегося в мечети, хотя Вы считаете это приемлемым.


У Его Святейшества есть определённая миссия в этой реинкарнации. Не Вам судить, что и зачем Он делает. А вот нарушения обетов и самай -- никакая не уловка, а элементарная человеческая слабость. Хотя согласна, что лучше никого не осуждать. А за собой смотреть.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Ритл (04.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> У Его Святейшества есть определённая миссия в этой реинкарнации. Не Вам судить, что и зачем Он делает. А вот нарушения обетов и самай -- никакая не уловка, а элементарная человеческая слабость. Хотя согласна, что лучше никого не осуждать. А за собой смотреть.


Ну, с тем же успехом я могу сказать, что не Вам судить кто и зачем женится или употребляет алкоголь :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, с тем же успехом я могу сказать, что не Вам судить кто и зачем женится или употребляет алкоголь


Конечно, это не моё дело. Так же не желаю, чтобы кто-либо судил меня. Просто про Учителей аккуратнее.

----------


## Нико

Слышал историю о том, что Намнанай-багша получил садхану Ямантаки как раз от мясника. 

Что это за багша? Вы -- бурят?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Слышал историю о том, что Намнанай-багша получил садхану Ямантаки как раз от мясника. 
> 
> Что это за багша? Вы -- бурят?


Про Намнанай-багшу (багша- это Учитель) можете почитать тут http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?...97d46869cd9f57, а еще и фильм есть http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2119894
Также читал про него в "Буддизме России", там же и приводилась история о мяснике, взятая из сборнка "Дождь из цветов. Буддийские бурятские притчи".
Би угы буряад, если Вам это важно :Smilie:

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Нико (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Не могу удержаться, чтобы не процитировать Пабонгку Ринпоче:



> .  В ‘Сутре
> десяти колес Кшитигарбхи’ говорится: 
> Даже засохший цветок чампака
> Превосходит все другие цветы; 
> *Нравственная дисциплина монаха могла быть ослабленной, 
> И он мог совершать неблаготворное, 
> Однако, тем не менее, он стоит выше, чем тиртики.* 
> 
> Если это так,  то тогда каким же промахом было бы    не проявлять осторожность! В ‘Сутре
> ...

----------

Германн (07.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Про Намнанай-багшу (багша- это Учитель) можете почитать тут http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?...97d46869cd9f57, а еще и фильм есть http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2119894
> Также читал про него в "Буддизме России", там же и приводилась история о мяснике, взятая из сборнка "Дождь из цветов. Буддийские бурятские притчи".
> Би угы буряад, если Вам это важно


Да, я в  курске, что багша -- есть учитель. Ну что же, некоторые и от проституток сиддхи получают. (Сегодня 25-й день, sic!)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Слышал историю о том, что Намнанай-багша получил садхану Ямантаки как раз от мясника. 
> 
> Что это за багша? Вы -- бурят?


Это тот лама, который был перерожденцем РоЛодзавы, тайно вывез садхану Ямантаки и перевёл её на монгольский.

----------

Нико (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А что, читали? И что - не пьют, родимые? И что, не носят монашеских одежд, а сами женатые? Это, по-Вашему, настоящие гелонги?
> 
> Грустно, что человек не замечает того, что у него под носом - буддист первого сорта Вы наш!
> 
> Кунсанг, - Вы явно съезжаете на глазах. Вам надо срочно менять свою среду.
> 
> А Дхарму надо нести в чистоте. Уж какие мы ни какие закомплексованные русские буддисты - но мы уж как-нибудь могли лицезреть, как себя ведут НАСТОЯЩИЕ представители Сангхи - например, Ело Ринпоче. И не что равняться - это все, кстати, прописано и в Ламриме - что можно делать последователю Дхармы, а что - нельзя.


Я не Кунсанг, я Глеб Шутов.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2013), Содпа Т (23.01.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

> Ваше мнение - что лучше...


Не знаю уже.Удивляюсь только, как я еще мыслю и жив после всего.
Намо Буддая!

----------

Федор Ф (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Когда бурятские ламы носят одежды похожие на монашеские, они этим самым не имеют в виду, что мол они гелонги. Поэтому бурятские ламы специально не вводят людей в заблуждение, выдавая себя за монахов. Это просто так устоялось с советских времен и сразу это не проходит как явление, ношение одежд похожих на монашеские. В одеждах есть отличия и люди понимают, что перед ними не гелонг, если нет желтых цветов одежды например. Если лама одет в красно-желтые одежды, то это монах. Такое отличие. Если полностью красное, без желтых цветов, то не монах.

----------


## Нико

> Когда бурятские ламы носят одежды похожие на монашеские, они этим самым не имеют в виду, что мол они гелонги. Поэтому бурятские ламы специально не вводят людей в заблуждение, выдавая себя за монахов. Это просто так устоялось с советских времен и сразу это не проходит как явление, ношение одежд похожих на монашеские. В одеждах есть отличия и люди понимают, что перед ними не гелонг, если нет желтых цветов одежды например. Если лама одет в красно-желтые одежды, то это монах. Такое отличие. Если полностью красное, без желтых цветов, то не монах.


Ошибаетесь. Полностью красные одежды у монахов-гецулов, а желто-красные -- у гелонгов и геше. И те, и другие -- монахи. Должны быть.

----------

Ануруддха (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ошибаетесь. Полностью красные одежды у монахов-гецулов, а желто-красные -- у гелонгов и геше. И те, и другие -- монахи. Должны быть.


Ну, это может должно быть так и поэтому Его Святейшество просил снять монашеские одежды не монахов. Однако, я слышал от бурятского ламы, что проводить ритуал или чтение текста, в обычной одежде это также не айс. Для поддержания веры, это самое главное, такой был ответ. И корни этого ответа уходят в советское время, когда ламы носили одежды похожие на монашеские. Тем более, сами буряты понимали, что если нет желтого цвета, то лама не монах.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, это может должно быть так и поэтому Его Святейшество просил снять монашеские одежды не монахов. Однако, я слышал от бурятского ламы, что проводить ритуал или чтение текста, в обычной одежде это также не айс. Для поддержания веры, это самое главное, такой был ответ. И корни этого ответа уходят в советское время, когда ламы носили одежды похожие на монашеские.


Это бурятское заблуждение советских времен. И монгольское. Если ты не монах, но лама, можешь при ритуалах просто чупу надеть.

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это бурятское заблуждение советских времен. И монгольское. Если ты не монах, но лама, можешь при ритуалах просто чупу надеть.


Его Святейшество отметил, что это не заблуждение, а один из способов пронести Дхарму через трудные времена, напоминая о Сангхе. Это непростой вопрос.

----------


## Нико

> Его Святейшество отметил, что это не заблуждение, а один из способов пронести Дхарму через трудные времена, напоминая о Сангхе. Это непростой вопрос.


Ничего подобного Он не говорил. А сказал, что если не монах -- не носи монашеских одежд. Много раз слышала. Когда он в Монголии, например, спрашивал: "Вы монах с женой или без жены?" Это его излюбленная шутка на эту тему.

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ничего подобного Он не говорил. А сказал, что если не монах -- не носи монашеских одежд. Много раз слышала. Когда он в Монголии, например, спрашивал: "Вы монах с женой или без жены?" Это его излюбленная шутка на эту тему.


Говорил, упоминая трудные времена, однако в настоящее время попросил снять.

----------


## Нико

> Говорил, упоминая трудные времена, однако в настоящее время попросил снять.


Не слушаются же. )

----------


## Кунсанг

Кстати, один святой христианский также упрекал сотоварищей, что монашеские платья носили монашеских обетов не блюдя. Тема больная видать.

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, один святой христианский также упрекал сотоварищей, что монашеские платья носили монашеских обетов не блюдя. Тема больная видать.


Ещё какая больная. Тут надысь спецслужбы арестовали одного "тибетского монаха", ходил в красном, всё как положено, жил в пещере, правда волосы длинные были. Оказался китайским шпиёном. (

----------

Кунсанг (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Когда бурятские ламы носят одежды похожие на монашеские, они этим самым не имеют в виду, что мол они гелонги. Поэтому бурятские ламы специально не вводят людей в заблуждение, выдавая себя за монахов. Это просто так устоялось с советских времен и сразу это не проходит как явление, ношение одежд похожих на монашеские. В одеждах есть отличия и люди понимают, что перед ними не гелонг, если нет желтых цветов одежды например.


Сейчас есть хороший юридический термин: "сходство до степени смешения". Если носят "похожие одежды", то цель здесь только одна - *казаться монахами* для тех, кто не очень в курсе.
Кстати особых отличий, видимых на взгляд постороннего человека нет практически никаких.



> Если лама одет в красно-желтые одежды, то это монах. Такое отличие. Если полностью красное, без желтых цветов, то не монах.


Вообще это из области народного фольклора. Такого требования к одежде в повседневном ношении нет.

Вот например, определите, кто на этих картинках монах, а кто нет:

----------

Zom (23.01.2013), Содпа Т (23.01.2013), Фил (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ещё какая больная. Тут надысь спецслужбы арестовали одного "тибетского монаха", ходил в красном, всё как положено, жил в пещере, правда волосы длинные были. Оказался китайским шпиёном. (


А в пещере у него что было? Явка?

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, на первой фотке не айс похоже.

----------


## Нико

> А в пещере у него что было? Явка?


Видимо, да. )))))

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, на первой фотке не айс похоже.


На первой фотке знакомые все лица. Монахи-ссс.

----------


## Кунсанг

Медведев бодро так шагает, видимо есть будущее у будущего!

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Медведев бодро так шагает, видимо есть будущее у будущего!


Лет через 8?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Лет через 8?


Не знаю, но очень оптимистично шагает.

----------


## Топпер

> На первой фотке знакомые все лица. Монахи-ссс.


Разве монахи? Или это в смысле скепсис?

----------


## Аурум

> Ещё какая больная. Тут надысь спецслужбы арестовали одного "тибетского монаха", ходил в красном, всё как положено, жил в пещере, правда волосы длинные были. Оказался китайским шпиёном. (


Вот так, забудешь побриться и разоблачат! Видимо, шпиён бритву потерял.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> Ещё какая больная. Тут надысь спецслужбы арестовали одного "тибетского монаха", ходил в красном, всё как положено, жил в пещере, правда волосы длинные были. Оказался китайским шпиёном. (
> 
> 
> Вот так, забудешь побриться и разоблачат! Видимо, шпиён бритву потерял.


А в Таиланде, в 17 веке, так выловили всех бирманских шпионов, работающих под монахов: вся тайская Сангха разом побрила себе брови. А шпионы не знали и остались с бровями. Вот их и выловили  :Smilie: 
А тайские никаи с тех пор так без бровей и ходят.  
И ланкийская Сиам-никая, которая пришла из Таиланда, тоже   :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Аурум (23.01.2013), Богдан Б (24.01.2013), Ондрий (23.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

а если опять шпиены - что брить? о_О

----------

Zom (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> а если опять шпиены - что брить? о_О


Это вопрос. Остального то не видно. Брей-не брей толку не будет.

----------


## Ондрий

значит отращивать! )

----------

Zom (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Ага. Например, как на вашей аве  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (28.01.2013), Ондрий (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Устав не разрешит  :Frown: 
Вот у тибетцев много раз видел тооооненькие усики.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Медведев бодро так шагает, видимо есть будущее у будущего!


Он всегда так шагает. И говорит как то резко очень со странной мимикой. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjoxCG3Ls8s - вот пример.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Говорил, упоминая трудные времена, однако в настоящее время попросил снять.


А ещё бурят тибетцы благодарят за то, что в такие темные времена сохранили веру. Была недавно на конференции по тибетской медицине. Очень хорошо отозвались о бурятских эмчи, о работах по медицине, о переводах Пубаева. За то, что все мы "голубой Берилл знаем, первые 2 тантры " Джуд-ши" почти все в общем знаем. Так что было очень приятно. И ещё за то поблагодарили, что так красиво назвали страну, "Тибет"- монгольское слово, означает" Центр", " "Товод"теперь весь мир называет "Тибет" и вряд ли кто даже раздумает откуда это название появилось.

----------

Германн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Лет через 8?


Вроде знаки Воды заканчиваются , с 2008 года не было годов c элементом Огонь, даже сопуствующего Огня не было, оказывается. Вот и Путин, Обама со своими знаками великолепно подходили. Медведев вроде с другими знаками, нежели Путин. Так что, с февраля элемент огня начинает присутствовать уже..

----------


## Содпа Т

> А ещё бурят тибетцы благодарят за то, что в такие темные времена сохранили веру.


Точнее - здравый смысл  :Wink:

----------

Нико (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Устав не разрешит 
> Вот у тибетцев много раз видел тооооненькие усики.



Так ведь Падмасамбава с тоненькими , красивыми усиками везде, так что- в какой-то мере канонически даже...Я тут на родине Хайнриха Харрера была как-то, в центре городка изображен именно Падмасамбава и рядом 5 дакинь со своими животными -атрибутами, на которых они традиционно изображаются,, австрийцы даже дмают там, что есть Будды с усиками.

----------


## Германн

Единственная критика буддизма, которая меня по-настоящему задела за живое - это риск попадания тантриста в Ад Авичи и массовые посвящения. На БФ об этом хорошо писал Юй Кан. Действительно, очень сложный вопрос ... Такие посвящения когда-то проводил Зая Пандита. Последствия считаются хорошими.

----------


## Нико

> Последствия считаются хорошими.


????

----------

Фил (04.02.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А ещё бурят тибетцы благодарят за то, что в такие темные времена сохранили веру. Была недавно на конференции по тибетской медицине. Очень хорошо отозвались о бурятских эмчи, о работах по медицине, о переводах Пубаева. За то, что все мы "голубой Берилл знаем, первые 2 тантры " Джуд-ши" почти все в общем знаем. Так что было очень приятно. И ещё за то поблагодарили, что так красиво назвали страну, "Тибет"- монгольское слово, означает" Центр", " "Товод"теперь весь мир называет "Тибет" и вряд ли кто даже раздумает откуда это название появилось.


Тобод это тибетское самоназвание, не монгольское. Вот что встретилось по поводу происхождения названия Тибет в одной диссертации:

Төвд, Төвөд, Түвд – Stod-bod: TTT: Stod: name of Far Western Tibet, Upper, Western
Tibet || klm: töbed; Baw p. 350: Төвд: 1. Tibet, 2. Tibetan, төвд хэл: Tibetan language,
Tibetan, төвд эмнэлэг: Tibetan medicine; KGy p. 450: төвд, түвд: tibeti;
Tibet; klm: Töbed; төвд үсэг: tibeti betű/írás; төвдийн уран зохиол: tibeti irodalom;
төвдөөр, түвдээр: 

tibetiül; Süx p. 184: төвөд: tib: 

mtho ’bod (pa) [sic!], klm:

töbed: “өнлөрлөгөөс дуудах”; Төвд газар уулархаг орон учраас эрт цагт төвд-
чүүд бараа бараа нь харагдах уулын оройд оромж цамхаг босгон бие биеэ дуу-
далцан хэл мэдээ өгдөг байснаас “өндрөөс дууддаг орон” гэсэн утгаар нэрлэх
болсон гэдэг.

Поскольку Тибет высокогорная страна, по этой причине в прошлом тибетцы в пределах видимости друг друга высоко на вершинах гор строили башенки и оттуда звали друг друга и передавали новости, и в силу этого по смыслу названо было как "страна, где зовут с высоты (сверху)".

----------


## Германн

Наверное, со мной что-то не так. У меня вообще не осталось сомнений.  :Embarrassment: 
Сшейте мне кепку-шестиклинку из фофудьи, буду рад.

----------


## Ашвария

> Так ведь Падмасамбава с тоненькими , красивыми усиками везде, так что- в какой-то мере канонически даже...Я тут на родине Хайнриха Харрера была как-то, в центре городка изображен именно Падмасамбава и рядом 5 дакинь со своими животными -атрибутами, на которых они традиционно изображаются,, австрийцы даже дмают там, что есть Будды с усиками.


Подбритые скошенно тонкие усы - признак Великого Царя = МахаРаджа.
А в Трэта Юге ещё и при ритуале коронации подрезали одну бровь. Может быть вполне в сакральном искусстве как указывающий на величие символ.

----------


## Нико

> Наверное, со мной что-то не так. У меня вообще не осталось сомнений. 
> Сшейте мне кепку-шестиклинку из фофудьи, буду рад.


В Дхарамсалу тогда вперёд, без шапки не останетесь.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Наверное, со мной что-то не так. У меня вообще не осталось сомнений. 
> Сшейте мне кепку-шестиклинку из фофудьи, буду рад.


Перекуём мечи на орала. Перешьем фофудьи на кепки.
Артель "_Бодхисаттва_"

----------

Германн (08.03.2013), Игорь Ю (01.04.2013)

----------


## Д. Хадсон

Пацаны я вот думаю а что спросить, вроде как много вопросов есть. А всё не решаюсь.

----------


## Нико

> Пацаны я вот думаю а что спросить, вроде как много вопросов есть. А всё не решаюсь.


А Вы решитесь, у нас тут много знатоков есть. На все вопросы ответят пацаны.

----------

